# Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!



## kwcross

Grabbed my Flieger this morning (back on the 'old style' brown strap) -



















Thinking of putting it on the back version though -


----------



## Plälzer

it´s Friday - and here is my Stowa.............:-!


----------



## Renisin

I can see I am in good company! You all have a great Friday!

Ren


----------



## Andrzej

I am wearing a Kleine Schauer today. From the original 400 edition, black face and hand wind.

Does that count??


----------



## flyingpicasso

Andrzej said:


> I am wearing a Kleine Schauer today. From the original 400 edition, black face and hand wind.
> 
> Does that count??


Not unless we can see a picture!


----------



## Renisin

I'm afraid Flyingpicasso is right,no pics means it never happened!

Ren


----------



## Andrzej

Renisin said:


> I'm afraid Flyingpicasso is right,no pics means it never happened!
> 
> Ren


Oh you boys - just not believers!
As you can see from the (bad) second picture, two different movements were used in the first 40o.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Andrzej said:


> Oh you boys - just not believers!
> As you can see from the (bad) second picture, two different movements were used in the first 40o.
> 
> View attachment 660476
> View attachment 660477


Wow--two great watches!


----------



## Pawel_Korab

For me it is also Flieger Logo&Date Friday :-!







Sorry fot the creepy picture - quick BB shot :-s
And of course it's COSC version which makes me happy to look for both sides of the watch 








Have a good weekend Girls and Boys!


----------



## brainless

Hi Andrzej,

nice watches you are showing here.
Movements are a PUW 560 (white face on a mesh) and Durowe 7420 (black face on a croco), right?
I can add a PUW 1561 and an ETA 2801-2..............this weekend to be worn.
Here they are (joined by my orange PUW 560):










White: PUW 1561. Black: ETA 2801-2. Orange: PUW 560

Volker ;-)


----------



## Renisin

Volker,

Keep'um coming!

Ren


----------



## Andrzej

brainless said:


> Hi Andrzej,
> 
> nice watches you are showing here.
> Movements are a PUW 560 (white face on a mesh) and Durowe 7420 (black face on a croco), right?
> I can add a PUW 1561 and an ETA 2801-2..............this weekend to be worn.
> Here they are (joined by my orange PUW 560):
> 
> Volker ;-)


Yes, I think so - Jorg did tell me once (a fair number of years ago) what the movements were.

Wish I had an orange one, and I also tried to get a Piccolo (small KS for Ladies as my wife wanted one), but the price was too high. I have not seen any of these watches for sale for many years. Must now all be in collections like ours! Totally from memory I paid less than 300 euros for one of the Kleine Schauers, back when it was safe to buy off eBay.


----------



## Renisin

Its Saturday and I am going with this,my Stowa ProDiver with Carbon dial and 2824-2 Cosc movement! I love this watch,it does everything so well,keeps great time,easy to read and is beautiful to look at!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a Great Saturday Stowa friends,

Ren


----------



## kwcross

Great Stowas everyone!

Wearing this combo today-


----------



## Renisin

Pawel,

I really like that strap,it is great looking and gives your watch a rich feel,what kind is it?

Best Regards,

Ren

PS.I almost forgot,I am going to church so I going with this!!


----------



## Pawel_Korab

Hi Ren, it's BOB Marino Gator for IWC 20/18, Tabac (I bought it from WACCEX SHOP at eBay - it's German seller). One more quick shot:









Regards


----------



## Renisin

I love that watch and strap combo, it is gorgous! Why just one more pic?

Ren


----------



## Judd

Good Morning,

It is nice to see all of these beautiful Stowas!
Here is one of my latest I just had on for a morning walk.

Judd


----------



## Judd

For the past hour or so I have been in my studio working on a project and I decided to show my new Stowa Prodiver.
This is a great watch and it feels so good when it is worn loosely.

Judd


----------



## Renisin

Judd,

Just one quick question, why post one picture when you can post lots more???? I love that watch,unique styling,reliable and a rugged movement that any watchmaker can work on!!! The lume is so bright that I have to wear sunglasses when I go to bed!

It has been pointed out to me(in another thread) that Stowa uses generic movements in their watches. This is not exactly true,the 2824-2 elabore is the work horse movement in the watch industry, Swiss made and its Top movement is a pleasure to gaze upon! I found that comment to be arrogant and offensive!

The Stowa ProDiver is one of the best values in watches today,bringing together the best of two worlds,Swiss and German watch ingenuity! Yes you could spend thousands more but what really are you getting for your money, over priced,over advertized,over the top watches that don't look or keep time any better! Not to be forgotten, if you do need service on your watch, being a Stowa it won't cost you an arm and a leg to get it fixed!

This doesn't mean that I won't be buying other watches,what it does mean is that I am not so narrow minded or arrogant to think that one watch is the end all to all watches or anything else for that matter!!

Ren





























I really do like this watch and don't have to spend tens of thousands to get a watch nobody outside of WUS will recognize or appreciate!!!


----------



## Judd

Renisin said:


> Judd,
> I have had a long day in my studio and just about time to stop for the day.
> 
> I did change my Prodiver earlier to one of my favourite Stowas.
> 
> Have a nice evening.
> 
> Nellie


----------



## kwcross

Judd said:


> Renisin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judd,
> I have had a long day in my studio and just about time to stop for the day.
> 
> I did change my Prodiver earlier to one of my favourite Stowas.
> 
> Have a nice evening.
> 
> Nellie
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot Nellie! Love the patina on the strap.
> 
> I just switch from my SMP to my Flieger:
Click to expand...


----------



## flame2000

Wearing my Flieger logo date today!


----------



## dosei

*New to me*


----------



## Plälzer

*Re: New to me*

One quick iphone shot this morning............









my Ikarus with a black shell cordovan (Nomos) strap.


----------



## kwcross

*Re: New to me*



dosei said:


> p


Congrats! Great looking Flieger; looks sharp on the Nato strap too!


Plälzer said:


> One quick iphone shot this morning............
> View attachment 664523
> my Ikarus with a black shell cordovan (Nomos) strap.


That cordovan strap is divine!!


flame2000 said:


> Wearing my Flieger logo date today!
> View attachment 664483


Hmmm... after seeing your picture, I think I need to pull out my old style brown strap for mine.


----------



## Judd

*Re: New to me*

Good Afternoon,

I know that this watch isn't a Stowa but it is my favourite watch made by Jorge Schauer.
This was the first watch that I purchased that started this hunger.

Nellie


----------



## Renisin

*Re: New to me*

Well, if I had one it would be my favorite watch too!!

Ren


----------



## kwcross

*Re: New to me*



Judd said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I know that this watch isn't a Stowa but it is my favourite watch made by Jorge Schauer.
> This was the first watch that I purchased that started this hunger.
> 
> Nellie


Fantastic; looks great on that strap too!


----------



## Omar Hawk

brainless said:


> Hi Andrzej,
> 
> nice watches you are showing here.
> Movements are a PUW 560 (white face on a mesh) and Durowe 7420 (black face on a croco), right?
> I can add a PUW 1561 and an ETA 2801-2..............this weekend to be worn.
> Here they are (joined by my orange PUW 560):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White: PUW 1561. Black: ETA 2801-2. Orange: PUW 560
> 
> Volker ;-)


Hi Volker,
Thanks a lot for posting your "Kleine Schauers"!
A quick question: The colour of the white Kleine Schauer; is this a plain white or rather eggshell or light creme white? If so, did you buy the watch because of the PUW movement or rather because of the special colour of the face?

Regards, Omar


----------



## cricketdave

*Re: New to me*

Prodiver all day everyday,


----------



## Flashharry

*Re: New to me*

A lovely sunny day in London so am wearing the Stowa FOLE today


----------



## kwcross

*Re: New to me*



cricketdave said:


> Prodiver all day everyday,
> 
> View attachment 665950
> 
> View attachment 665953


Wow; that is just so cool... the dial, the strap - what a combination of awesome!!! :-!


----------



## kwcross

*Re: New to me*

Wearing this now...










Switching to this later...


----------



## ctrollen

*Re: New to me*

First time I've been able to partake in one of these threads!


----------



## kwcross

*Re: New to me*



ctrollen said:


> First time I've been able to partake in one of these threads!
> View attachment 666373


Congrats; looks fantastic on you!


----------



## D6AMIA6N

*Re: New to me*

I'm really considering a Prodiver or Seatime. I love the Limette dial. Cricket (or anyone) could you please post a few wrist shots but further away? Perhaps 3-4 feet? TIA!


----------



## Judd

*Re: New to me*

Good Morning,

This watch is not a Stowa but it is the last in my collection of fine German craftsmanship for now.

Nellie


----------



## cricketdave

*Re: New to me*

Here are a few more pics from a little farther away.


----------



## Judd

*Re: New to me*



cricketdave said:


> Here are a few more pics from a little farther away.
> View attachment 666532
> 
> View attachment 666533


 Hi David,

Don't ya just love a Stowa watch.

They are very nice!

Judd


----------



## D6AMIA6N

*Re: New to me*

Dave that watch is stunning! Nothing like it. I really want one so bad. Maybe I can convince my wife to pay for half for my B-Day in July. Or maybe I'll just order it now myself!


----------



## Georgeair

*Antea Museum*

I've neglected to wear this one every day since I got an IWC this year, but recently put a new Stowa croc strap and deployment on and have it back out in the wild!


----------



## cricketdave

*Re: Antea Museum*

Yeah I love the pro diver's


----------



## geespot

*Re: Antea Museum*

Longtime lurker...figured this would be worthy as my first post

Wearing my MO Special Series today...









and here's a photo of my Flieger COSC that I got almost a year ago








chris


----------



## kwcross

*Re: Antea Museum*



geespot said:


> Longtime lurker...figured this would be worthy as my first post
> 
> Wearing my MO Special Series today...
> 
> View attachment 666784
> 
> 
> and here's a photo of my Flieger COSC that I got almost a year ago
> View attachment 666787
> 
> 
> chris


Two great Stowas! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Torrefies

*Re: Antea Museum*



geespot said:


> Longtime lurker...figured this would be worthy as my first post
> 
> Wearing my MO Special Series today...
> 
> chris


Nice pair! You've been holding out on us.


----------



## ZXZ88

*Re: Antea Museum*

Well you guys got me started on my watches after staring at my mobile for years! Here's my first


----------



## darkknightcol

Mi flieger B on brown


----------



## Flashharry

Wearing the B Dial handwound Limted edition today


----------



## NikAlex




----------



## Pawel_Korab

Too many B dials around here 







For me - A dial day again!


----------



## kwcross

Pawel_Korab said:


> Too many B dials around here
> View attachment 669841
> 
> For me - A dial day again!


That strap looks great!


----------



## kwcross

*Re: Antea Museum*



ZXZ88 said:


> Well you guys got me started on my watches after staring at my mobile for years! Here's my first


Congrats! Great watch and really great pictures too!

Ken


----------



## Pawel_Korab

Yeah! I like it too


----------



## ed21x

the KS, such a classic dress watch


----------



## EsseL

Flieger Friday


----------



## kwcross

EsseL said:


> Flieger Friday


Wow! Awesome chronograph; don't see many of those around. Enjoy!


----------



## Flashharry

Stowa Seatime electric


----------



## coelacanth

In my office today.


----------



## kwcross

It has been too long since I have had my Flieger on my wrist!

Wearing my Flieger mit logo und datum today, on old style brown:


----------



## tm223




----------



## Pawel_Korab

Love the blue hands of Stowa Flieger. Some people say it dosen't matter whether hands are black or blue as only under some angles they can be seen as blue. For me it's all about this short moments when ie. I drive home and suddenly because of the Sun and the way I keep my hand on the wheel I can see them shiny blue - that's exactly what I like about it!


----------



## J_Hack

I have not participated in this thread yet, but figured it was time. Not a Stowa, but a Schauer...










I need to take some more photos and stop reusing this one!


----------



## Wysie

Fits nicely on my puny wrists!


----------



## kwcross

Flieger Friday; on old style black.


----------



## kwcross

J_Hack said:


> I have not participated in this thread yet, but figured it was time. Not a Stowa, but a Schauer...
> 
> I need to take some more photos and stop reusing this one!


Wow! That is so nice; you are holding out on us. ;-)


----------



## rchez16

Here's my MO (matte) on the Habitue strap from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## Renisin

And this is why STOWA has no competition!!! I love this watch, just can't decide which side I prefer.

Best Regards,

Ren


----------



## Coler




----------



## Coler




----------



## StufflerMike

Coler said:


>


Is it just me, can't see anything in Coler's thread ?!


----------



## Renisin

No Mike its not just you , cause I got nothin here from Mr. Coler!

Ren


----------



## keegan




----------



## freight dog

It finally came! Yes it was totally worth the wait. Just beautiful.


----------



## kwcross

Wearing this flieger / strap combo today:


----------



## kwcross

freight dog said:


> It finally came! Yes it was totally worth the wait. Just beautiful.


Big congrats! It is stunning!

Ken


----------



## Muslickz

Renisin said:


> View attachment 679889
> 
> View attachment 679892
> 
> 
> And this is why STOWA has no competition!!! I love this watch, just can't decide which side I prefer.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Ren


I like the metal gear side and all I want to know is can you wear it like that and if so I am sold ....

it reminds me of a mullet all business in the front and cool party in the back... lol

-M


----------



## Pawel_Korab

It was a purist day couple days ago  A dial: no logo, no date.... not even Made in Germany ))))


----------



## Plälzer

...........what a nice watch today.................


----------



## senna89wc12

My beloved Flieger


----------



## kwcross

Flieger Friday for me today; still have it on this strap. I am really liking this combination:


----------



## keegan

I was going to ask which strap this was, but I figured it out from the horizontal stitching, looks like the "old style." Whatever oil that strap has picked up makes it look amazing. A little darker than it looks on the website, I love it.


----------



## dosei

On new strap that arrived yesterday!


----------



## kwcross

After a hiatus, my Flieger is back on the old style brown strap -


----------



## harrym71

I can't get enough of the blueb-)....


----------



## kwcross

This combination right now -


----------



## BaggerRyder

[URL="http://


----------



## Aquaracer1

harrym71 said:


> I can't get enough of the blueb-)....


STUNNING! Congrats!


----------



## martin_blank

I believe they began offering this in black in 2010? wanted one ever since

ordered in Dec..arrived today and on my wrist!


----------



## kwcross

martin_blank said:


> I believe they began offering this in black in 2010? wanted one ever since
> 
> ordered in Dec..arrived today and on my wrist!


Congratulations! It looks great; love the black dial.


----------



## celtics1984

Wearing the baumuster B today!


----------



## coelacanth

Forgot to take it off last night.


----------



## senna89wc12

Prodiver on rubber


----------



## Quartersawn

Flieger for me today.


----------



## Armchair

Just a hint. Any more would be almost pornographic.


----------



## Renisin

I'm going with this one today,same as yesterday!
















And a wrist shot to keep it real!


----------



## senna89wc12

Have been wearing the same watch ever since I got it a week ago. Perfect watch for summer.


----------



## DCOmegafan




----------



## DCOmegafan

Armchair said:


> Just a hint. Any more would be almost pornographic.
> 
> View attachment 708350


What model is that?


----------



## StufflerMike

DCOmegafan said:


> What model is that?


Stowa Exima


----------



## grig

My precioussssss


----------



## sager

stuffler said:


> Stowa Exima
> 
> View attachment 708504


Those are nice. Haven't seem much of those.


----------



## kwcross

grig said:


> My precioussssss


Looks great on the NATO! Very nice!


----------



## Pawel_Korab

My Flieger got new outfit last week - let me introduce RIOS1931 Aviator Cognac version - the real Flieger strap (it's good alternative choice for Di-Modell Tornado):


----------



## Zoot Allures

Nice fit indeed, Pawel_Korab. |>

I think that the black RIOS Aviator due in a couple of days will fit perfectly to my coming no logo Flieger (less than 30 times sleeping now).


----------



## Chris S.




----------



## Renisin

Chris. tell me you are on the beach sipping on a cold brew,enjoying the view with binoculars in hand!


Chris S. said:


>


----------



## EsseL

MO


----------



## koenh

Long time reader, first time poster. Placed the order on the 28th of January with the intention to have it sent to me in The Netherlands. But since I have moved temporarily to Stuttgart to write my thesis, Engelsbrand was just around the corner. Picked up my Flieger with the (not so popular?) brown strap without rivets today. Had a walk through the Stowa museum. Pretty cool! Seeing the 55mm original in 
person makes you realize that it's truly massive! And yes, pictures do no justice to the beauty of the watch but thought to share these (crappy) pictures with you anyway:


----------



## NikAlex

My new watch :-! :


----------



## KarenChezk

NikAlex said:


> My new watch :-! :


really like the new watch  I love the face and style it looks like a great piece... you must be pleased 

-Kar


----------



## kwcross

NikAlex said:


> My new watch :-! :


Congrats; the green dial is awesome!


----------



## NikAlex

Kwcross
KarenChezk

Thank you!


----------



## sager

kwcross said:


> Congrats; the green dial is awesome!


Add stunning to the word awesome!


----------



## Pawel_Korab

Somthig blue for me today! It's definitely good beginning of the week!









Strap: BOB MARINO GATOR MOCCA


----------



## eddiemonster

NikAlex- WOW! I never cared ofr the limette dial until your post, great taste & choice mate!


----------



## EsseL

I am still surprised that we don't see more of these around on the forum...

Flieger Chronograph


----------



## Pawel_Korab

Back to the Flieger


----------



## kwcross

Grabbed the Flieger this morning; it has been way too long.


----------



## dancrowley




----------



## keegan




----------



## GradoSR

Not today, but I wear it almost every day.


----------



## EsseL




----------



## Mud

Stowa FO1


----------



## Marc_R

My new Flieger on a Hirsch strap. Have a couple of Toshi's being made up for me too.


----------



## SgtClaymore

Renisin said:


> Pawel,
> 
> I really like that strap,it is great looking and gives your watch a rich feel,what kind is it?
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Ren
> 
> PS.I almost forgot,I am going to church so I going with this!!
> 
> View attachment 662116


Love the blue hands, they make it stand out!


----------



## Feyd

My new Marine Auto!!!










Gotta love the blued hands.


----------



## Y4BBZY

Great looking watches guys, hopefully I can add my own pics when I both the flieger A & B sometime in 2013


----------



## marzen

great pictures guys! Keep em coming! I am yet again convinced that no logo, no date is the best look on the Stowa Flieger! Can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## kwcross

Flieger today -


----------



## DCOmegafan

Ks and child.


----------



## Melchior




----------



## harrym71

Feyd said:


> My new Marine Auto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the blued hands.


Nice, looks great. Where did you get the NATO from?


----------



## Melchior

This is my 1938Chronograph which I have received back from Stowa today. It was returned to them for the bracelet to be altered to the correct size !
I will have to find a local jeweller to alter it before I can wear this watch on the mesh bracelet :-( :-(


----------



## eddiemonster




----------



## Renisin




----------



## robinsjl

*Re: New to me*

Like your photo very much. It shows the beauty of the watches. And the paint makes a perfect background.


----------



## FliegerPL

Greetings from Poland  
Norbert

(Picture taken a few minutes ago with my mobile phone)


----------



## senna89wc12




----------



## thetonyclifton




----------



## Plälzer

Today: IKARUS!


----------



## socal44




----------



## keegan

Cloudy days are the best for blued hands.


----------



## naunau




----------



## KUNISMAN

naunau said:


> View attachment 738426
> 
> Hi. saw this on another thread and did the same question, but just to double the odds...
> Is this the Stowa strap? How did you manage to get the patina?​


----------



## naunau

KUNISMAN said:


> Is this the Stowa strap? How did you manage to get the patina?


yes it's a stowa strap,flieger old style,the patina is natural,i did nothing but wearing it ;-)


----------



## i046755

got my KS yesterday. HAHA


----------



## senna89wc12

Please excuse the exposed lug screw bar. Having being trying out this PVC rubber strap. Trimmed it from 22mm to 20mm previously to fit my Flieger, but now I am putting it on my Prodiver to get a feel of it. Turns out to be extremely comfortable and much better than the BC rubber strap. Now waiting for a new (same) one but with orange stitching to arrive.


----------



## armixia

Sorry for the camera phone pic quality. Flieger 2801 on "dress down" Friday


----------



## kwcross

This combo today -


----------



## H_J_R_

A beauty!


----------



## Zoot Allures

(please clic on pix to 1200x1600, 225KB)


----------



## celtics1984

Wearing this one today.


----------



## i1800collect

Wearing my Stowa Flieger "Made in Germany" S.E. today!


----------



## GDG

my Seatime today, with a bit of military blood into its heart of diver ;-)









enjoy


----------



## i046755




----------



## Renisin




----------



## DCOmegafan

Not if you don't include a pic!


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

A fine watch. Congrads!


----------



## kwcross

It has been too long; grabbed the Flieger this morning


----------



## DCOmegafan




----------



## Lammtarra

Flieger B says hi from rainy London


----------



## Renisin

Hi back at you from Louisville Ky. USA!!


----------



## martin_blank

DCOmegafan said:


>


Classy !


----------



## senna89wc12

With a brand new PVC rubber strap with orange stitching. Was wearing the Prodiver while doing outdoor maintenance. The only watch I dare to wear in tough condition other than a G-Shock.


----------



## Renisin

I love my *MARINE ORIGINAL!!!!!!!

*


----------



## brainless

I *do* understand!

Volker ;-)


----------



## pavel36

Got mine couple of hours ago and wearing it already


----------



## Lobel




----------



## Renisin




----------



## saltypork

Makes me fall in love every time


----------



## langtoftlad

Me!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/chrono-1938-black-720879.html


----------



## kwcross

Wearing my Flieger today -


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Zoot Allures

I'm not a gardner, I'm lucky to have a garden at my workplace. Even if the weather isn't so nice these days.


----------



## langtoftlad

Me of course!




























Not been off my wrist since I got it


----------



## nothenorm

DB Cooper said:


> View attachment 766900
> 
> View attachment 766902


Quite a rare one in WUS... care to share the caseback pic. I remembered Stowa website do not have one.

Cheers.


----------



## cdkoinu

Just got it yesterday...so happy with it thus far


----------



## DB Cooper

nothenorm said:


> Quite a rare one in WUS... care to share the caseback pic. I remembered Stowa website do not have one.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## naunau




----------



## naunau




----------



## Crow

Great pics Naunau ;-)


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## naunau

Crow said:


> Great pics Naunau ;-)


thanks/merci :-! ;-)


----------



## J_Hack

Schauer today...


----------



## GX9901

Antea KS


----------



## Zoot Allures

J_Hack said:


> Schauer today...


A bit too much literature on the dial but a real beauty.


----------



## DCOmegafan

Zoot Allures said:


> A bit too much literature on the dial but a real beauty.


What does kulisse mean?


----------



## Zoot Allures

DCOmegafan said:


> What does kulisse mean?


It's backstage, dressing room in a theater. 
With many French words that are sometimes used in German in certain areas, as parapluie/Regenschirm=umbrella or trottoir/Bürgersteig=pavement/sidewalk, it could be the mecanical piece "coulisse", a slide.

Maybe Jörg can explain or has already told why he called this piece, Kulisse?


----------



## rockmastermike

my other watches are getting jealous


----------



## StufflerMike

DCOmegafan said:


> What does kulisse mean?


Kulisse (Coulisse in french) refers to the coulisse-lever chono movements or in German "Kulissenschaltung". The other "system" would be based on the column wheel. The column wheel movement is more expensive than the coulisse-lever one. However, it is easier to manufacture and very robust, without the difficult, fine setup and tolerances required in a column wheel. The Valjoux 7750 and other ones belonging to the 7750 family are coulisse lever movements.

"Kulisse" is also Jörg's nick on twitter and ebay.


----------



## DCOmegafan

Thank you.


----------



## Zoot Allures

stuffler said:


> Kulisse (Coulisse in french) refers to the coulisse-lever chono movements or in German "Kulissenschaltung". [...]
> "Kulisse" is also Jörg's nick on twitter and ebay.


Thanks for the update, Mike (as usual).


----------



## H_J_R_

Lovely watches in this thread! Can anyone find or show me pictures of a Seatime (or PD) with black dial and blue bezel? Google or WUS search didn't really help me. Didn't feel my request justifies opening up another topic so there it is.

Thanks in advance!

gr, HJR


----------



## arkiemark

Just received my 1938 black chrono yesterday. It's been almost a year in the "lusting after and repeatedly searching any and all pics, info, etc." on this forum and the web.

Timeframe:

Fall 2011- Full blown addiction to 1938 Chrono after looking at all the gorgeous pics on the STOWA forum. (enabling at its finest!)
Late Fall 2011- set to order, black chrono out of stock :-(
Early Spring 2012- Black Chrono back in stock 
April 8: ordered (mid-july estimated delivery time)
July 3: payment email and paypal payment transmittal
July 23: FedEx tracking email
July 25: Arrival!!!

It's a thing of beauty and all the commentary is true- a masterful work of art. (I'll be wearing it with pride.) Thank again Jorg and STOWA.








STOWA 1938 Chronograph | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Vincile

Just arrived


----------



## Zoot Allures

These two are awesome! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## J_Hack

In D.C. For work... Out or fun! If anyone is around and would like to meet up just PM me!


----------



## dmac26

Just got mine today and it is sweeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## Mario1985

My 1st


----------



## keegan

New. Hand wind. Loving it.


----------



## GX9901

Got some dark brown shell cordovan straps for my Antea KS. I think it looks good.


















Matching shoes in cigar shell cordovan!


----------



## Whoknewi

GX9901 said:


> Got some dark brown shell cordovan straps for my Antea KS. I think it looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching shoes in cigar shell cordovan!


Gorgeous watch (mine is scheduled to be ready in a week), nice strap, and SUPERB cigar longwings!


----------



## Renisin




----------



## 92degrees




----------



## Pawel_Korab

It's been Marine time for last couple weeks with strap changed to Hirsch Marine.


----------



## Renisin

That sure is a sweet looking watch!!!



92degrees said:


> View attachment 785057


----------



## benbarren

Pls delete mods. thx


----------



## benbarren

wow awesome to see the PD carbon as i just got my post 3 months confirmation email for payment and ship this month! that dial really pops. and awesome choice on black dial, i've changed my bezel order at least twice and 5 times more in my head. originally was keeping "original" bezel then was going to get black bezel like yours (and sure i still will) but have decided to go red bezel for starters with metal bracelet and i have a satin stain 4.8mm monster mesh ready to go and jeanna stone creek tan/honey gator strap with the stowa clasp on order to install on it which im hoping goes with red bezel. for aussie summer I've also on ship got the orange isofrane diver rs strap- with my other watches steinhart also 22mm im looking forward to swapping bracelets and straps. but once again, such good timing to see your carbon dial. how is it in different light ? how's the lume ? liking the black bezel and hows the rubber strap, have you been changing it up shoewise? #lotsofquestionssorry - congrats again... i forgot to ask how long u have had yours etc thx for any carbon PD feedback!!!!



Renisin said:


> View attachment 785030
> 
> View attachment 785031


----------



## Renisin

Ben,
I've had mine since January of this year and all I can say is I truely love this watch!!!! I've got the Bracelet but am having trouble getting it back on the watch!! I had a watch maker take it off and he scratched the hell out of the crown side of the lugs. Jorg said to send it back to Stowa and they would repair it to like new(at no cost to me,very good people at Stowa) but I haven't had the money to send it back(I have lots of kids and they get most of my money)!! Here are some more pics, enjoy!!

Best Regards,

Ren



















benbarren said:


> wow awesome to see the PD carbon as i just got my post 3 months confirmation email for payment and ship this month! that dial really pops. and awesome choice on black dial, i've changed my bezel order at least twice and 5 times more in my head. originally was keeping "original" bezel then was going to get black bezel like yours (and sure i still will) but have decided to go red bezel for starters with metal bracelet and i have a satin stain 4.8mm monster mesh ready to go and jeanna stone creek tan/honey gator strap with the stowa clasp on order to install on it which im hoping goes with red bezel. for aussie summer I've also on ship got the orange isofrane diver rs strap- with my other watches steinhart also 22mm im looking forward to swapping bracelets and straps. but once again, such good timing to see your carbon dial. how is it in different light ? how's the lume ? liking the black bezel and hows the rubber strap, have you been changing it up shoewise? #lotsofquestionssorry - congrats again... i forgot to ask how long u have had yours etc thx for any carbon PD feedback!!!!


----------



## kwcross

Planning on wearing the Flieger tomorrow; on old style black...


----------



## tsimtcu8

Judd said:


> For the past hour or so I have been in my studio working on a project and I decided to show my new Stowa Prodiver.
> This is a great watch and it feels so good when it is worn loosely.
> 
> Judd
> 
> View attachment 663857


I like this setup a lot.


----------



## Renisin




----------



## Renisin

I thought I'd wear this old thing today!























Have a great day!

Ren


----------



## StufflerMike

Was wearing this one today...










....now that I am at home, sitting in the garden, drinking a Paulaner Weißbier and checking the fora I am watchless.


----------



## abingdon




----------



## turtje

I also wore it today, but this is a picture of me wearing the Partitio some days ago in Iceland


----------



## benbarren

Thx for pics and feedback Ren- Stowa back from hols and my carbon on red bezel and bracelet will be ready to ship next week and I was able to switch original for black bezel as a backup bezel so thanks again think the carbon is just that but more unique than black dial but there are.no.bad prodiver dials! Hope yours stays awesome.and any glitches fixed!!!!



Renisin said:


> Ben,
> I've had mine since January of this year and all I can say is I truely love this watch!!!! I've got the Bracelet but am having trouble getting it back on the watch!! I had a watch maker take it off and he scratched the hell out of the crown side of the lugs. Jorg said to send it back to Stowa and they would repair it to like new(at no cost to me,very good people at Stowa) but I haven't had the money to send it back(I have lots of kids and they get most of my money)!! Here are some more pics, enjoy!!
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Ren
> 
> View attachment 785189
> 
> 
> View attachment 785190


----------



## jswing

Haven't had a Stowa for a while, but just got this new to me ProDiver.


----------



## Zoot Allures

My Flieger Auto an I wishing you sweet dreams:


----------



## DCOmegafan

turtje said:


> I also wore it today, but this is a picture of me wearing the Partitio some days ago in Iceland
> 
> View attachment 790656


More pics of the Partitio, please!


----------



## downtempo76

No introduction needed. My first German.


----------



## cycloneracing

just a phone pic but look at the shadows those numerals can cast


----------



## Andrzej

After the thread on this watch (the Ikarus), thought I would I would get mine out - must the the first time it has been worn in a couple of years!


----------



## Shayne438

I am wearing a Kleine Schauer today. From the original 400 edition, black face and hand wind.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## J_Hack

Schauer today...










Seems like I am getting into a routine with the same old watches... Omega/Seiko on weekends, switch to Bathys for Wednesday (every Wednesday), and Schauer to finish the week!


----------



## brainless

> ...and Schauer to finish the week!


I could imagine worse ways to finish a week b-)

Volker ;-)


----------



## normrhodes

Wearing my *Stowa *for over
*9000 days consecutively!
*_(I think it's the 5th strap)_





​


----------



## Le Belge




----------



## grig

Going to a wedding...
Wearing my Stowa Exima, PUW 560 limited edition no.25/100


----------



## Zeitzeuge13

My first Stowa, but by sure not the last one


----------



## cmchong77

Hi all, this is my first port on WUS (hello!) - here is my flieger chronograph on an ill-fitting 20mm Grey Nato strap. The "closed-loop" strap that came with the watch was too long for my 6.5 inch wrist. I am still looking for a proper vintage style (non rivet) strap for the watch.. looking to find out more in the forums


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Finally, Bluey Stowa come to me after a long wait...


----------



## ayn

Got my Flieger in May but I just got the new strap swapped in yesterday and wore this watch today for the first time.


----------



## Renisin

All day today!


----------



## rockmastermike

stuffler said:


> Was wearing this one today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now that I am at home, sitting in the garden, drinking a Paulaner Weißbier and checking the fora I am watchless.


What is the mane of this one? it's wonderful!


----------



## StufflerMike

rockmastermike said:


> What is the mane of this one? it's wonderful!


It was a limited edition of the Antea: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/stowa-antea-poland-le-owners-list-581640.html


----------



## Andrzej

Not too surprisingly, so am I, the Chrono 1938!!!


----------



## Zeitzeuge13

rockmastermike said:


>


Hey,

i was waiting for my first Stowa 7 Years. First i didn´t get the money, then i thought, i didn´t need a new Watch, and then i orderd it.
For a few day´s i saw the Seetime and the Prodiver. Now i think, i have to Order one of this Watches :-O

Nice Strap!!!

Holger


----------



## Zeitzeuge13

This one...


----------



## Zeitzeuge13

Melba4599 said:


> I really like that strap,it is great looking and gives your watch a rich feel,what kind is it?


Hey Melba,

you´re talking about my Strap, or the Strap from the Seetime?

Mine is the Black Strap old Style...

Holger


----------



## Docforjoe

DCOmegafan said:


>


DCO love this look! Forgive the questions but what's your wrist size, who makes that shirt, and can I get info on that suit?


----------



## AustinOX

Renisin said:


> Judd,
> 
> Just one quick question, why post one picture when you can post lots more???? I love that watch,unique styling,reliable and a rugged movement that any watchmaker can work on!!! The lume is so bright that I have to wear sunglasses when I go to bed!
> 
> It has been pointed out to me(in another thread) that Stowa uses generic movements in their watches. This is not exactly true,the 2824-2 elabore is the work horse movement in the watch industry, Swiss made and its Top movement is a pleasure to gaze upon! I found that comment to be arrogant and offensive!
> 
> The Stowa ProDiver is one of the best values in watches today,bringing together the best of two worlds,Swiss and German watch ingenuity! Yes you could spend thousands more but what really are you getting for your money, over priced,over advertized,over the top watches that don't look or keep time any better! Not to be forgotten, if you do need service on your watch, being a Stowa it won't cost you an arm and a leg to get it fixed!
> 
> This doesn't mean that I won't be buying other watches,what it does mean is that I am not so narrow minded or arrogant to think that one watch is the end all to all watches or anything else for that matter!!
> 
> Ren
> 
> View attachment 664052
> 
> View attachment 664054
> 
> View attachment 664055
> 
> View attachment 664056
> 
> I really do like this watch and don't have to spend tens of thousands to get a watch nobody outside of WUS will recognize or appreciate!!!


I could not agree with this statement more. The Prodiver is my "one watch" pick for all of the reasons above. Hopefully my order is on time- anticipating the email any day now... While I prefer the aesthetics of Laco's current crop of pilot watches, I'm impressed with everything Stowa offers.


----------



## DCOmegafan

Docforjoe said:


> DCO love this look! Forgive the questions but what's your wrist size, who makes that shirt, and can I get info on that suit?


Wrist: 6.5"
Shirt: brooks brothers
Suit: haspel. It's a poplin suit, unlined, for the summer.


----------



## DCOmegafan

AustinOX said:


> I could not agree with this statement more. The Prodiver is my "one watch" pick for all of the reasons above. Hopefully my order is on time- anticipating the email any day now... While I prefer the aesthetics of Laco's current crop of pilot watches, I'm impressed with everything Stowa offers.


The divers are too big for my wrists. A real pity: they look terrific.


----------



## Renisin

Hey DC,

Does the Antea KS work for you? The reason I'm asking is that both the ProDive and the KS are the same size( Stowa ProDiver 42mm,KS 41mm),(ProDiver 50.30 lug to lug,KS 50.20 lug to lug)!!!








41mm







42mm



DCOmegafan said:


> The divers are too big for my wrists. A real pity: they look terrific.


----------



## Renisin

These watches are just 1mm difference,so I would think the ProDiver would work if your Stowa KS does!



Renisin said:


> Hey DC,
> 
> Does the Antea KS work for you? The reason I'm asking is that both the ProDive and the KS are the same size( Stowa ProDiver 42mm,KS 41mm),(ProDiver 50.30 lug to lug,KS 50.20 lug to lug)!!!
> 
> View attachment 814259
> 
> 41mm
> View attachment 814260
> 
> 42mm


----------



## DCOmegafan

Renisin said:


> These watches are just 1mm difference,so I would think the ProDiver would work if your Stowa KS does!


I wear the smaller KS.


----------



## Aquaracer1




----------



## J_Hack

Yeah the KS is 44.6 lug to lug vs. the KS 41 is 50.2. I really wish there were some photos of people with smaller wrists wearing the KS 41. Though the KS does look like it is a great fit for you DC.



DCOmegafan said:


> I wear the smaller KS.


----------



## Renisin

Taking the family to church,then breakfast and baseball practice! Have to go with the Marine Original for church and then do the old switch a rue for baseball!

Have a great Sunday!

Ren


----------



## duetaa

Hi J_Hack,

I have smaller wrists and I found some pictures:

Stowa Fan Club - Vol II - Page 16



J_Hack said:


> Yeah the KS is 44.6 lug to lug vs. the KS 41 is 50.2. I really wish there were some photos of people with smaller wrists wearing the KS 41. Though the KS does look like it is a great fit for you DC.


----------



## J_Hack

That is perfect! Thanks for the link. If I read french it would be even better! Pictures are still great to look at though. Thanks again!



duetaa said:


> Hi J_Hack,
> 
> I have smaller wrists and I found some pictures:
> 
> Stowa Fan Club - Vol II - Page 16


----------



## Renisin

Showing this one some love today!


----------



## pavel36

an early flight..


----------



## Zoot Allures

On the way for few days...









... to Sardinia


----------



## naunau




----------



## Zoot Allures

Bêêêêeeeelle, Naunau.


----------



## Zeitzeuge13

Good Morning,

a new day, time for a new Strap


----------



## H_J_R_




----------



## 92degrees




----------



## Vincile




----------



## kafvyn




----------



## njc2o




----------



## stangken

Me!


----------



## jswing

I'm wearing my newly arrived Marine Original,love it!


----------



## Vincile




----------



## 92degrees




----------



## Vincile

Seatime blue vintage


----------



## Jeff_C

Desk diving!

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincile




----------



## theoldcowboy

I found this on my porch this morning!


----------



## kafvyn




----------



## Mark F

Playing around with the iPhone App Camera Awesome.


----------



## 92degrees




----------



## jswing

Been wearing my M.O. non-stop since I got it.


----------



## flyingpicasso

jswing said:


> Been wearing my M.O. non-stop since I got it.


I really like the look of the brushed case on the MO--great watch.


----------



## brainless

Sorry, no pic on wrist..................this is the one I'm wearing today:










Volker ;-)


----------



## JCW1980

Here's mine. Took it off my wrist for the pic.


----------



## harrym71

Haven't posted in a while.
This Flieger sees a lot of wrist time. Decided to pick up a few cloth NATO's for it.
The olive green makes the blued hands pop in the daylight... too bad my picture does not reflect that.


----------



## integrale672




----------



## user888




----------



## theoldcowboy




----------



## spronston




----------



## d09624008

my b type flieger with hand made strap


----------



## Zeitzeuge13

I wear it every day, if it's possible...

Gruß Holger

Von Unterwegs....


----------



## brainless

Zeitzeuge13 said:


> View attachment 843273
> 
> 
> I wear it every day, if it's possible...
> 
> Gruß Holger
> 
> Von Unterwegs....


Hi Holger,

you should show the "FT One" in a better pic, please.

Volker ;-)


----------



## Zeitzeuge13

Volker
You know every Watch, or?! ;-)





































This Watch will leave me :-(

Gruß Holger

Von Unterwegs....


----------



## Awots

just changed the strap on my Partitio


----------



## Zeitzeuge13

Am56andaf said:


> Prodiver or Seatime


Aha?!
Plz check the Link...

Gruß Holger

Von Unterwegs....


----------



## Renisin




----------



## Mark F




----------



## njc2o




----------



## Fomenko

My 390


----------



## Tom Traubert

Today - just another Stowa B ;-)


----------



## harrym71

That dark strap looks great. Where's it from?


----------



## Renisin

I simply love this watch! It is truely one of my favorites,I just wish I could get a Stowa version in 44mm!!! Please Mr. Schauer make it happen!

Best Regards,
Ren


----------



## Tom Traubert

harrym71 said:


> That dark strap looks great. Where's it from?


They are both from

Bakeka - handmade watch straps

|> for Alfio


----------



## DCOmegafan

Zeitzeuge13 said:


> Volker
> You know every Watch, or?! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Watch will leave me :-(
> 
> Gruß Holger
> 
> Von Unterwegs....


What is that?


----------



## cmchong77

A flieger chrono on a brown croco-grain strap with white stitching (Dimodell Bali Chrono) . I actually got the strap for another watch but just had to try it on the flieger, and it sorta works


----------



## hawgorn




----------



## Renisin




----------



## H_J_R_

Not a professional here :


----------



## Zoot Allures

H_J_R_ said:


> Not a professional here :


Professional desk diver but nice pix (and nice watch), though. :-!


----------



## benbarren

absolutely stunning black dial on black bezel (and of course earlier pic of carbon dial hoped to be posting on this thread today as my Prodiver order finally had a Fedex delivery date of today but but as ordered had only been "initiated" not "shipped" i had a feeling that it wouldnt arrive at estimated delivery. so i will have instead of original PD dial a black bezel like yours... except as a backup... as it is arriving with carbon dial on red bezel and bracelet... next Monday... this is going to be a long wait so will make do looking at beautiful Seatime and Prodivers on this page- thanks for the great pics  Next week ill add mine #Hopefully


----------



## keegan

Baumuster B today, on a brand new shell cordovan one piece strap I just made.


----------



## J_Hack

Schauer on Artus...


----------



## Renisin

I was hoping you would post a pic of your watch with the Artus bracelet. It looks fantastic,good call.



J_Hack said:


> Schauer on Artus...


----------



## ddthanhbb

Hi folks,

this is my new stowa Flieger with NATO strap, love it xxx


----------



## Ric Capucho

This is my Stowa Flieger No Logo COSC that I'm proud to wear daily. All as originally received from Stowa, and still looking fresh two years later, even if I'm not. I've lost count of the people who've remarked on it, and keep in mind that Switzerland (where I live) is the ground zero of the fancy watch world.

Ric


----------



## Renisin

That certainly is a fine looking fleiger you have and you can't beat that COSC movement for beauty! Heres my B-Dial version.


----------



## Ric Capucho

That B dial of yours is therefore the very closest relative of my A dial that Stowa has to offer. Gorgeous, by the way. But I'm waiting on Jörg to offer another sterile Flieger Original with an exhibition back, and I'll pounce on that first.

Choices, choices.

Ric


----------



## Renisin

I've been begging Jorg to build a Fleiger Original in a B-Dial 44mm case forever,I hope he does and I'll be the first to order! Now that would be the watch to have.

Best Regards,
Ren



Ric Capucho said:


> That B dial of yours is therefore the very closest relative of my A dial that Stowa has to offer. Gorgeous, by the way. But I'm waiting on Jörg to offer another sterile Flieger Original with an exhibition back, and I'll pounce on that first.
> 
> Choices, choices.
> 
> Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Oh, my word, you're right. Producing a B dial Flieger Original would be a very sweet spot indeed. Right *after* he builds me an FO A dial. And then I'll take 'em both, one after another.

Ric


----------



## Renisin

Amen brother!! Both it is.

Ren



Ric Capucho said:


> Oh, my word, you're right. Producing a B dial Flieger Original would be a very sweet spot indeed. Right *after* he builds me an FO A dial. And then I'll take 'em both, one after another.
> 
> Ric


----------



## Lexus050470

Have a nice weekend, everyone!


----------



## Lexus050470

feel like sitting in a cockpit!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x

I was chasing this grail for a good while. I've had it a week and can't take it off!


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## Horoticus

After six months, it's finally here...:-!


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Renisin




----------



## Odin43




----------



## Lexus050470

New York LE's, 99/100


----------



## keegan

Made a new full nato zulu shell cordovan for the Baumuster B handwind. This watch is incredible.


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

Monday was full of love, because of the Stowa on my wrist!


----------



## Odin43




----------



## macleod1979

Very nice. I was curious to learn more about this particular brand of watch. This thread has been very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## integrale672




----------



## jossnotjosh

Oh Yeah Baby


----------



## arnz3

Nice...I'm wearing mine today as well.


----------



## Melchior




----------



## H_J_R_

I love this thing so much. I am thinking of buying the black as well as the prodiver bezel for it too. I'd really like for you to share your pictures of a seatime with a prodiver style bezel. Cheers and have a good weekend!


----------



## atb1o1

I can finally contribute to this thread after 4 months of waiting.


----------



## kwcross

I am pleased to rejoin this thread I started, with the arrival of my new Stowa Baumuster B; ordered on 8/17 and it arrived this past Friday.


----------



## Armchair

Exima today.


----------



## kwcross

jossnotjosh said:


> Oh Yeah Baby


Looking good; such a beautiful piece!

Ken


----------



## jrw85705

Just got this from a WUS member last week.


----------



## kwcross

My new one is still on my wrist.


----------



## thurms07

Here you go! Enjoy! Love my Stowa!


----------



## dowsing

I love my Marine Original and wore it at my wedding earlier in the year. A great watch and one I'll always try and keep.


----------



## mm2

*AW: Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!*

Joining at Gray-Pullover-Day ;-)


----------



## flyingpicasso

*Re: AW: Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!*



mm2 said:


> Joining at Gray-Pullover-Day ;-)


Don't know that I've seen an MO with the onion crown--that with the brushed case and gator strap make for a really nice combo. Well done!


----------



## brainless

Hi dowsing,

great pics of a great watch.
Especially the first one I do like: Dali style, :-!


Volker ;-)


----------



## mm2

*AW: Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!*

It's a Durowe MO. Needed nearly a year for delivery


----------



## flyingpicasso

*Re: AW: Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!*



mm2 said:


> It's a Durowe MO. Needed nearly a year for delivery


Is it now! Well, then please flip her over and let's get a view of that great looking underside!


----------



## dowsing

brainless said:


> Hi dowsing,
> 
> great pics of a great watch.
> Especially the first one I do like: Dali style, :-!
> 
> Volker ;-)


Thank you Volker


----------



## mm2

*AW: Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!*

with pleasure:


----------



## kwcross

*Re: AW: Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!*

This one -


----------



## celtics1984

*Re: AW: Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!*







Here is my stowa B 2801 for the day. (on a horween #8 two piece rivet strap)


----------



## 92degrees

*Re: AW: Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!*


----------



## Feyd

*Re: AW: Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!*

On my new Shell Cordovan NATO from DaLuca... smells sublime.


----------



## Ric Capucho

No logo auto Flieger with COSC. The movement's so beautiful (considering it's an auto) that I almost wish I could wear it upside down.

Often find myself taking it off during office meetings and tilting it just so to look at the clickety bits.

Ric


----------



## al3xx

Also been wearing my Flieger A COSC. This photo is from the recent Formula 1 race in Austin. Ric, I do the same thing - during class I take off my watch and just look at the movement and the case.


----------



## rago123

My first Stowa

Ralf


----------



## Lexus050470

*Re: AW: Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!*



Feyd said:


> On my new Shell Cordovan NATO from DaLuca... smells sublime.


Very nice strap! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## shawn977

STOWA Partitio


----------



## Renisin




----------



## kwcross

This combination right now:










Was trying some of my other Stowa straps too:

Old style black -










Brown, no rivets -


----------



## leoric

Miss Antea KS on the blue strap on Friday...


----------



## B3rtil

Just got my precious with the COSC movement...


----------



## benbarren

off to Malaysia/Singapore after xmas on boxing day so wanted a swimming ready Stowa, switched the red for black bezel on the carbon Prodiver and changed SS bracelet to Black isofrane RS. Loving it. Excuse misaligned bezel watchmaker got it wrong first time as he didnt realise about the 2nd hidden ring. But feels like a new watch. Only taking one watch and device (Note 2) as i dont want insurance worries


----------



## benbarren

rago123 said:


> View attachment 890477
> 
> 
> My first Stowa
> 
> Ralf


stunning cant wait to get mine on the croc!


----------



## benbarren

Lexus050470 said:


> View attachment 892142


NYC Flieger without seconds is captivating.. it's so stunning to look at. Ultra minimal. Wish there was a more minimal Antea KS maybe without any branding like the Flieger and maybe without the seconds hand too


----------



## Lexus050470

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## Alexandre Ciskob

Lexus050470 said:


> Merry Xmas everyone!
> View attachment 910967


Hi, Dong Huong,
Where're you living? I just got 1 Marine Auto from Fedex 5 mins ago. Nice to meet you here.
The real picture will be posted


----------



## Lexus050470

Alexandre Ciskob said:


> Hi, Dong Huong,
> Where're you living? I just got 1 Marine Auto from Fedex 5 mins ago. Nice to meet you here.
> The real picture will be posted


Hi There, I am in Saigon. Nice meeting you. Congrats on your new Marine and I can't wait to see the photos of your new acquisition!


----------



## Decius_Metellus




----------



## downer




----------



## harrym71




----------



## hendry70

Received my first Stowa yesterday. I ordered at the end of November and much to my surprise, was sent a request for payment a few weeks later. To say I'm pleased is an understatement.

On a Hirsch Terra


----------



## Ric Capucho

Taken earlier today.

Ric


----------



## kwcross

Thinking of wearing my b dial today...


----------



## twingo




----------



## Cheshire Mark

downer said:


>


What a fantastic photograph, Congratulations

Mark


----------



## downer

Cheshire Mark said:


> What a fantastic photograph, Congratulations
> 
> Mark


Thanks....from a fellow S Cheshire resident.


----------



## desmoface

I guess I should have cleaned the back a bit before taking the pictures, LOL.

































Steve


----------



## CG964

Gift from my wife! Just received it today:


----------



## Lexus050470

CG964 said:


> Gift from my wife! Just received it today:
> 
> View attachment 914247


Sweet. Congrats!


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

your wife has impeccable taste.


----------



## darthng

Flieger NYC 100/100 delivered by fedex on christmas eve...


----------



## Alexandre Ciskob

Taken by mobile:


----------



## dowsing

Cooking the dinner and wearing my Stowa Marine Original. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## tomek123er

my precious


----------



## brainless

I do love her too:










Volker ;-)


----------



## Lexus050470

darthng said:


> Flieger NYC 100/100 delivered by fedex on christmas eve...
> 
> View attachment 914494


mine is 99/100 but i got it about 3 months ago. why is yours so late?


----------



## darthng

Lexus050470 said:


> mine is 99/100 but i got it about 3 months ago. why is yours so late?


I ordered no. 100 during launch but cancelled it the next day. It was still available when I checked with stowa 3 weeks later and became a 3 month wait...no complain.


----------



## jungle_man

brainless said:


> I do love her too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volker ;-)


beautiful! which model is this?


----------



## tomek123er

cream dail EXIMA  pretty one and rare


----------



## tibertov

Stowa Marine from advent calendar


----------



## Lexus050470

tibertov said:


> Stowa Marine from advent calendar


perfect Xmas Gift!


----------



## brainless

tomek123er said:


> cream dail EXIMA  pretty one and rare


You are right, but................










...............this one is a little bit more rare and pretty, isn't it?!

Volker ;-)


----------



## AustinOX

fresh out of the FedEx box


----------



## tomek123er

brainless said:


> You are right, but................
> 
> ...............this one is a little bit more rare and pretty, isn't it?!
> 
> Volker ;-)


Jop, I could not agree more  , no pic - didn't happened, so show the other side.


----------



## Pontryagin

This watch (Ikarus COSC) I do not wear only today, I wear it every day (for three years now).


----------



## tibertov




----------



## brainless

You are welcome!










Volker ;-)


----------



## tomek123er

nice one, only 25pcs


----------



## Lexus050470

brainless said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volker ;-)


I just wonder why this beautiful watch is no longer in today's catalogue?


----------



## StufflerMike

Lexus050470 said:


> I just wonder why this beautiful watch is no longer in today's catalogue?


Because of the very limited run as already mentioned.


----------



## kwcross

Wearing mine right now...


----------



## Lexus050470

Happy new year, everyone!


----------



## dowsing

I'm not technically wearing one today, though here is a better shot of my Marine Original on a Toshi Saddle strap.


----------



## hoangvisuals

Nice watch *Lexus050470! I am waiting for mine, wont arrive until April! I used to live in Saigon, live in Seattle, WA, US now.*


----------



## hoangvisuals

I will be wearing this, in April, such a long wait!


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tibertov

Marine today


----------



## StufflerMike

Chrono 1938 today


----------



## Decius_Metellus

My one and only Antea KS


----------



## kwcross

Wearing my Flieger today:


----------



## jcs214

Guess I saved my first post for my first Stowa. A new watch is a great way to start the year!


----------



## Lexus050470

stuffler said:


> Chrono 1938 today
> 
> View attachment 922179


Awesome!


----------



## Lexus050470

stuffler said:


> Chrono 1938 today
> 
> View attachment 922179


Đẹp quá! (So beautiful in Vietnamese!). I've been admiring at this piece of art for more than 5 minutes without blinking my eyes!


----------



## Firenze

Just landed on my wrist yesterday!


----------



## jcs214

Wow.. those chronos (both the Marine and 1938) are amazing.


----------



## hbk75




----------



## Mescalito

hendry70 said:


> Received my first Stowa yesterday. I ordered at the end of November and much to my surprise, was sent a request for payment a few weeks later. To say I'm pleased is an understatement.
> 
> On a Hirsch Terra
> 
> View attachment 912103


The Marine with mate finish looks absolutely gorgeous on this Hirsch Terra! Please show some more pics of this combination!


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## kwcross

Wearing this combo today -


----------



## Bananagram

This guy.


----------



## Lexus050470

With lots of joy!


----------



## benbarren

My Prodiver was the sole watch I decided to take on a holiday to Singapore and Malaysia, it was awesome as an allround watch. Switched out the red for black bezel and SS bracelet to black isofrane. With the carbon bezel the watch was awesome whether by the pool or 33rd floor craft beer in Singapore, or G-hotel in Penang, hawker food in Georgetown or canoeing in Langkawi. It is great to being able to change bezel though, like having a whole new watch.


----------



## kwcross

Can't seem to get this one off my wrist.


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## BaggerRyder

Chose the Stowa today over my new Damasko.


----------



## celebo

My birthday present from my wife..

View attachment 931923


----------



## Lexus050470

celebo said:


> My birthday present from my wife..
> 
> View attachment 931923


hi celebo, there seems to be a problem with your attachment. I cannot see it. Really curious what you got from your wife. What a lucky guy!


----------



## celebo

Sorry...this


----------



## Lexus050470

celebo said:


> Sorry...this
> View attachment 931935


what a gift! Congrats!


----------



## Max Rebo

Not enough Seatime action in this thread--I absolutely love this watch!!!


----------



## Lexus050470

Easy choice for the weekend! Nice weekend, everyone!


----------



## BaggerRyder

Lexus050470 your Stowa looks stunning. Love the simplicity of the dial without the second hand.


----------



## Lexus050470

BaggerRyder said:


> Lexus050470 your Stowa looks stunning. Love the simplicity of the dial without the second hand.


Thank you, BaggerRyder. Since I've got this piece, the second hands on my other watches seem to be excessive!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Good morning, Stowa fans.

Today I'm wearing my Flieger Auto COSC now triumphantly on its fresh strap. New non-studded strap was ordered and received in less than four working days.

Looks great, and really freshened up the watch.

Ric


----------



## Lexus050470

Nice weekend, everyone!


----------



## iceman767

Firenze said:


> Just landed on my wrist yesterday!
> View attachment 925534


Couldn't resist this beauty. Eventually, ordered mine today.


----------



## brainless

This is the one I wore today (for the first time ever ):










........and tomorrow, this one will decorate my wrist:










Have a nice weekend,

Volker ;-)


----------



## kkwpk

Nice pair.


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: AW: Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!*



RoelJm said:


> beautiful! which model is this?


Marine - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


----------



## Max Rebo

*Re: AW: Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!*

Special thanks to FedEx for doubling back to drop this off today!!!


----------



## bvlaar

*Re: AW: Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!*



Max Rebo said:


> Special thanks to FedEx for doubling back to drop this off today!!!
> 
> View attachment 944927


Ahh fellow Canadian with a great looking Stowa. I just ordered mine last week.

Does not having the seconds hand irritate you?


----------



## Max Rebo

*Re: AW: Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!*



bvlaar said:


> Ahh fellow Canadian with a great looking Stowa. I just ordered mine last week.
> 
> Does not having the seconds hand irritate you?


First impression was that I wasn't in love with the 2 hand version but there is something about the simple design that is actually quite appealing. Seeing some great pics on this forum has made it grow on me for sure. There are a few 2 handed watches out there but not a ton so it sticks out as being unique/different to me which is something I like. I definitely like the size of the case particularly the height and the strap is extremely comfortable.

Lume Shot:


----------



## Wayne Freedman

*Re: AW: Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!*

I love my Marine Original. Am not so happy with Fish and Game after they charged me an additional $120 for importing






with a croc strap.


----------



## taxsil

My first Stowas (got them at the same time). Alternating the two this week.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macleod1979

I am liking Stowa now!


----------



## Lexus050470

41mm on a 15.5 cm wrist


----------



## celebo

kkwpk said:


> Nice pair.


Very nice. Current antea line don't have a red second hand. What model is this?


----------



## iceman767

Stowa Marine Chrono. A totally impressive watch when seen in the flesh. I took delivery of this today from the Fedex Man.
Thank you guys .

Marine Chronograph gets my vote for one of the most beautiful watches of the world -


----------



## StufflerMike

celebo said:


> Very nice. Current antea line don't have a red second hand. What model is this?


Taken from the LE thread



> Stowa Antea "Red Second" LE
> Number in run: 55
> Year of Release: 2010
> Features: Red second hand, Cream dial, Different numeral font to standard Antea, Additional small numerals at each 5 second mark.
> Other Information: Produced to celebrate the 5th year anniversary of a Polish watch collectors forum -- I believe the final design of the watch was chosen by a vote of the forum members on various designs they had come up with.


----------



## kwcross

This one today; using my new Stowa deployant, which arrived recently.


----------



## schticy

For today my partitio


----------



## Plälzer

.........today, tomorrow and next week............;-)















.................:-!


----------



## Fomenko

My Antea 390


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hi All,

Flieger Auto COSC today.

Note the non-S&M studded strap, which has made it more wearable in a business setting. Transformed both the watch and its wearability.

Ric


----------



## Spoonsey

BOOM!!!


----------



## Lexus050470

Just arrived today! I am overwhelmed!


----------



## CCCP




----------



## JFingers

Look what came in the mail today from a fellow forum member!

















This might be the watch that can compete for wrist time with my MKII Kingston... Time will tell, but I sure am digging it now!

Blue skies, 
-jake

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## Cdnands

Lexus050470 said:


> View attachment 941479



Hi Lexus,
Is this a Stowa watch strap shown in your photo? It looks great!


----------



## Lexus050470

Hi Cdnands, it's a Hadley-Roma. Thank you!


----------



## Plälzer

today







:-!


----------



## Jeff_C

I love this watch! 

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cdnands

My new Flieger COSC arrived this past Tuesday.


----------



## Lexus050470

At work.


----------



## Lexus050470

Set up for Monday. Nice weekend, Stowa friends!


----------



## tctan

do you guys realize that every single one of the marine orginals in this thread is white face? i just flipped through most of this thread and don't remember seeing one black one!!! i'm thinking of ordering a black dial.


----------



## kwcross

Thinking about grabbing this one, this morning -


----------



## gasspasser

Just ordered my Stowa Flieger 6498. Now the long wait begins.


----------



## JohnM

Flieger (no-logo, no-date, COSC) with Brown Strap with Rivets on 6.75" wrist. Really happy with this watch!


----------



## Gauroch

I am waiting for my Stowas...I'll post some snaps as soon as I get them...if I don't die of envy of the other members wearing some of the most beautiful time-pieces ever made!!!


----------



## schticy

tctan said:


> do you guys realize that every single one of the marine orginals in this thread is white face? i just flipped through most of this thread and don't remember seeing one black one!!! i'm thinking of ordering a black dial.


Wearing mine today


----------



## drhr

just sold it, one last wear . . .


----------



## CCCP




----------



## Alexbell

tctan said:


> do you guys realize that every single one of the marine orginals in this thread is white face? i just flipped through most of this thread and don't remember seeing one black one!!! i'm thinking of ordering a black dial.


Exactly my point I am going to order MO with black dial and Roman numerals. Just cannot decide between polished and matt case... It would be nice to see some real time pictures of these!


----------



## Alexbell

schticy said:


> Wearing mine today


Very nice! Can you post a few more shots with a watch on your wrist?


----------



## Lexus050470

I can't resist this simplicity, can you?


----------



## CCCP




----------



## JFingers

Still wearing this one and enjoying it ... But the others are starting to get jealous.

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## 92degrees




----------



## 92degrees




----------



## Renisin

I almost never take it off!


----------



## Lexus050470

I don't need a second hand. I feel it!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hello all,

My lovely Flieger Auto COSC today.

Ric


----------



## Lexus050470

Tonight!


----------



## naunau

Lexus050470 said:


> Tonight!
> 
> View attachment 963093


nice shot :-!


----------



## fevew

View attachment 925534


Just landed on my wrist yesterday!


----------



## Max Rebo

My 40mm Flieger is starting to get lonely...


----------



## Lexus050470

Hi Max, you are not alone!


----------



## Pawel_Korab

After long hegemony of MO:
View attachment 967043

I am back to Flieger but changed from Rios Cognac to Mocca:
View attachment 967044


----------



## Pawel_Korab

And wrist shot for blue:
View attachment 968148


----------



## Lexus050470

It is extremely hot during our Tet holiday!


----------



## hoangvisuals

Lexus050470 said:


> It is extremely hot during our Tet holiday!


Happy new year! Don't you miss the firecrackers like we used to have?
My parents are in Saigon, where are you at?


----------



## Lexus050470

hoangvisuals said:


> Happy new year! Don't you miss the firecrackers like we used to have?
> My parents are in Saigon, where are you at?


Oh ... Thank you, happy Tet to you too. I am also in Saigon and of course I missed the firecrackers but it is a good thing that they banned it. Too much smoke and noise!


----------



## Pawel_Korab

Something less dressier for my sweet Marine

View attachment 970443


----------



## SapeMies

View attachment 970547
View attachment 970549


Just got my new sweeeeeeeeeeet Flieger w/ chronometer caliber and that new funky "sharkfin" engraving. I ordered this watch already in July after my practical training in Glashütte Orginal... Had to get something from Germany with me. Still living on student budget though i had to wait until now but it was really worth the wait!

P.s... sorry for that i don't own a proper camera...


----------



## Pawel_Korab

Egg shell dial on Marine...
View attachment 971681


and Rios1931 Aviator for Her and for Him 

View attachment 971685


and His heart.....


----------



## Max Rebo

View attachment 973490


----------



## Bing Ho

Great watch! Great shot ! Congrats


----------



## harrym71

I think I have had this watch for about a year and a half, it was my first mechanical watch and every time I put it on I am amazed at how simply beautiful this watch is. I especially love the blue hands, they just pop with this strap.


----------



## JFingers

View attachment 973596


This one this week. So far, it's the only watch that can keep my Kingston off my wrist for more than a day. So that's saying a lot!

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## Lexus050470

View attachment 975723


----------



## naunau

View attachment 977238


----------



## tatt169

Lexus050470 said:


> It is extremely hot during our Tet holiday!


That strap combo is incredible, may i ask what strap that is?


----------



## Lexus050470

tatt169 said:


> That strap combo is incredible, may i ask what strap that is?


thank you. It's a Hadley - Roma.


----------



## Lexus050470

Sorry to keep posting photos on my Antea but I really can't help ... It is so perfect to me!
View attachment 978036


----------



## Andries

My Flieger landed yesterday.


----------



## celtics1984

View attachment 978312
Arrived yesterday.


----------



## LH2

*
Finally snapped a pic of my Ikarus. I'm in love with this dial!

*


----------



## Lexus050470

View attachment 980747


----------



## cheapshades2012

I love that combination  Is that a grey Nato strap? Are Stowa able to provide them, does anyone know? I've a Fleiger on order.


grig said:


> My precioussssss


----------



## Plälzer

LH2 said:


> *
> Finally snapped a pic of my Ikarus. I'm in love with this dial!
> 
> *


_...........I Love mine too!!!!!!!!!!!_

View attachment 980793


----------



## Andries

View attachment 980933
Flieger on Toshi Teak Strap


----------



## tomek123er

advent calendar 
View attachment 981162


----------



## naunau

night flight ;-)

View attachment 981343


----------



## harrym71

cheapshades2012 said:


> I love that combination  Is that a grey Nato strap? Are Stowa able to provide them, does anyone know? I've a Fleiger on order.


I have a few. I bought mine from here.
NATO Straps - Type - Crown and Buckle


----------



## harrym71

naunau said:


> night flight ;-)
> 
> View attachment 981343


Stunning!


----------



## Lexus050470

naunau said:


> night flight ;-)
> 
> View attachment 981343


Beautiful lume shot!


----------



## Lexus050470

Nice weekend!

View attachment 981863


View attachment 981864


----------



## cheapshades2012

harrym71 said:


> I have a few. I bought mine from here.
> NATO Straps - Type - Crown and Buckle


Thanks  Which width is it for the Fleiger? 22 or 24 ?


----------



## StufflerMike

cheapshades2012 said:


> Thanks  Which width is it for the Fleiger? 22 or 24 ?


See technical specs on their web site. For you convenience: Flieger: 20mm, Flieger 6498: 22mm.


----------



## StufflerMike

cheapshades2012 said:


> I love that combination  Is that a grey Nato strap? Are Stowa able to provide them, does anyone know? I've a Fleiger on order.


Stowa does not sell Nato straps.


----------



## naunau

harrym71 said:


> Stunning!





Lexus050470 said:


> Beautiful lume shot!


thanks ;-)


----------



## Vincile




----------



## Randito

cheapshades2012 said:


> I love that combination  Is that a grey Nato strap? Are Stowa able to provide them, does anyone know? I've a Fleiger on order.


The Bremen is still my favorite stowa.:-!


----------



## pansem

My Flieger without logo and date, got it on the Stowa Christmas Advent Calendar 2012.

View attachment 983432


View attachment 983434


View attachment 983435

View attachment 983480


----------



## cheapshades2012

Lovely shots. I've got one on order. Looks like the old style brown?


----------



## pansem

Yes， the strap is the old style brown and after wearing a few days the color get dark......



cheapshades2012 said:


> Lovely shots. I've got one on order. Looks like the old style brown?


----------



## cheapshades2012

pansem said:


> Yes， the strap is the old style brown and after wearing a few days the color get dark......


Thanks.That's just about made my mind up. I've been wondering whether to modify my order but I think I'll just stick with the original order.


----------



## cheapshades2012

Classy photo.Really like it!


Vincile said:


>


----------



## pansem

yep~! i love this onion crown so much~!

View attachment 984531


----------



## Vincile

Flieger A ETA 2801


----------



## cacasesi

FO1 on leather nato...


----------



## pansem

what a lovely FO1, the new Flieger Handwinding 6498 doesn't has the second hand make me so disappointed


----------



## knight427

pansem said:


> what a lovely FO1, the new Flieger Handwinding 6498 doesn't has the second hand make me so disappointed


I felt the same way and was going to order the 2801 version, but the lovely movement and larger size won me over (at least in theory, I won't have it until May). I do plan to watch for Stowa announcements during Baselworld but I don't really expect to see a center-seconds Flieger in the 41mm case anytime soon. I even inquired about installing the 2801 in the 41mm case, but they would not do that because the movement is too small for the case.


----------



## cheapshades2012

There are so many fantastic photos here. I never thought I'd see the day when I spend so much time looking at photos of watches. Indeed, to pin oneself down to one Stowa is not that easy.


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

View attachment 986870


Monday is a very special day for me!


----------



## cacasesi

cacasesi said:


> FO1 on leather nato...





pansem said:


> what a lovely FO1, the new Flieger Handwinding 6498 doesn't has the second hand make me so disappointed





knight427 said:


> I felt the same way and was going to order the 2801 version, but the lovely movement and larger size won me over (at least in theory, I won't have it until May).


Thank you. You wouldn't believe it, but the strap is a Fossil, lol. If you are patient and actively search, you can pick up a FOLE or FO on the used market. That's how I got mine.

I agree that the size of the cases is a nice difference over the standard flieger.


----------



## Lexus050470

View attachment 987252


View attachment 987254


----------



## root

Wearing my new 1938...


----------



## Vincile

Toujours amoureux


----------



## pansem

Greeting from Mombasa，Kenya
View attachment 988963


----------



## celtics1984

Antea 365 on black strap today.
View attachment 988996


----------



## StufflerMike

...eye pleasing.....


----------



## kwcross

Wearing my Flieger today -


----------



## Lexus050470

Nice weekend, everyone!

View attachment 990997


----------



## zeekaa

My new Flieger Chrono


----------



## flyingpicasso

Lexus050470 said:


> Nice weekend, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 990997


I love this shot...it shows everything that is great about this watch--the elegant brushed case, *perfect* onion crown, blued hands, and the heaping mounds of lume applied to the dial. That and history is why Stowa is the King of Fliegers.


----------



## Lexus050470

flyingpicasso said:


> I love this shot...it shows everything that is great about this watch--the elegant brushed case, *perfect* onion crown, blued hands, and the heaping mounds of lume applied to the dial. That and history is why Stowa is the King of Fliegers.


Thank you. I love it even more now!


----------



## kwcross

Can't help myself; I had to grab the Flieger again -


----------



## Caliper1681

Stowa. On my short list for sure. Thanks for starting this thread.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jja

kwcross--What is the strap that is actually on your Flieger? I like it.


----------



## Polaroid

flyingpicasso said:


> *perfect* onion crown


Is it wrong of me to wish there were something in the blank round space in the center? Maybe just the Stowa S? I guess I'd just like it to be signed, but maybe that's going against the history of onions.

That said, I just ordered a Stowa w onion crown and am super psyched about it.


----------



## kwcross

jja said:


> kwcross--What is the strap that is actually on your Flieger? I like it.


Thanks! It is a Hadley-Roma oil tanned, dark brown. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Bennettc14

View attachment 993398


Bas and Loke brown suede on Ikarus.


----------



## redbike

Untitled by redbike2013, on Flickr


----------



## harrym71

redbike said:


> Untitled by redbike2013, on Flickr




:-!


----------



## kwcross

Flieger, again -


----------



## Cabamaru

Ok, I'll play this game too.

I've been wearing this everyday since I received it last week.

View attachment 996780


https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/stowa-1938-chronograph-photos-826478.html


----------



## naunau

View attachment 996816


View attachment 996817


----------



## dowsing

Great photo! b-)



Cabamaru said:


> Ok, I'll play this game too.
> 
> I've been wearing this everyday since I received it last week.
> 
> View attachment 996780
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/stowa-1938-chronograph-photos-826478.html


----------



## Lexus050470

It is the KS again!

View attachment 997628


----------



## Pawel_Korab

Just got it - sorry for a creepy picture but I just wanted to share it with you - Stowa Seatime from the very first series Watchbizz 75 LE.

View attachment 998534


Special greetings to Mike and his 73 - mine is 63!


----------



## jvh

Sorry for the crappy picture but I would love to post my first Stowa pic nevertheless No need to tell you all fans that it looks beautiful in real and a masterclass through a lens (which am not very good at)


----------



## yamcancook

kwcross said:


> Flieger, again -


nice brown watch strap. Are these from stowa as well? i am referring to that one you are wearing in the picture


----------



## kwcross

yamcancook said:


> nice brown watch strap. Are these from stowa as well? i am referring to that one you are wearing in the picture


Thanks! It is a Hadley-Roma oil-tanned strap.


----------



## Horoticus

"SnoDiver"

View attachment 1000624


----------



## Max Rebo

View attachment 1003499


----------



## naunau

View attachment 1003640


----------



## Lexus050470

NYC LE

View attachment 1005720


View attachment 1005739


----------



## zeekaa




----------



## Lexus050470

View attachment 1006592


----------



## Blue bird

Just got it today and I think it'll be on my wrist for a while.


----------



## Lexus050470

my choice for a casual Friday. what's yours?

View attachment 1008993


----------



## rugbyer

Lexus050470 said:


> View attachment 1006592


great shot. how big is your wrist if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## jvh

My new 1938 Chronograph


----------



## Lexus050470

rugbyer said:


> great shot. how big is your wrist if you don't mind my asking?


Thank you Rugbyer. Actually the question should be how small my wrist is as its only 15.5cm


----------



## segullq9

Here is my Stowa Watch.....


----------



## kai1839

6.75" wrist


----------



## kwcross

Grabbed the Flieger this morning:


----------



## kwcross

Flieger again; this time on old-style black -


----------



## Lexus050470

Antea KS on mesh.

View attachment 1021922


----------



## sergio65

Stowa MO on a new oem grey croc strap


----------



## njc2o




----------



## Chronomatic

I just love that chrono...


----------



## kne911

Today is (was) a Flieger day!


----------



## velvetdon25

First time taking my new flieger out of town


----------



## Lexus050470

It will continue be on mesh until I find the right leather strap.


----------



## Vincile

_DSC6681xt par 20-cent, sur Flickr


----------



## kwcross

Flieger today -


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## downer




----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## JoostG

Another happy Stowa owner:


----------



## inlanding

Recovered FOLE still on my wrist as of yesterday!


----------



## chickenlittle

Flieger on a Di-Modell Tornado.


----------



## Lexus050470

chickenlittle said:


> Flieger on a Di-Modell Tornado.


Great shot!


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## flyingpicasso

MA silver dial...


----------



## inlanding

It's Stowa time


----------



## yamcancook

ont mind me asking, if i were to purchase a flieger in year 2010, most likely it won't come with the anti reflective coating. Could i check with you if there is a difference between whether there is coating or no coating? thanks.


----------



## kwcross

This, later today....


----------



## StufflerMike

Put my Edition 12 on today


----------



## Ham2

Flieger today


----------



## harrym71

I was wearing it today, just took it off for a bit.


----------



## Jon11

Flieger with green cordura strap


----------



## cheapshades2012

Arrived yesterday. An initial photo, not very good quality.


----------



## cheapshades2012

Any photographic tips on how to capture the blued hands?


----------



## Cabamaru

You probably need a light source and then you catch the reflection of the light with your camera.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergio65

best is natural sunlight, and the right angle:


----------



## cheapshades2012

Thanks I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Lexus050470

I feel "light and free" today!








On light brown Shell Cordovan by RIOS.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Not as good as Sergio's shot, but by the looks of the reflection in his polished case his camera was nicer than mine!


----------



## cheapshades2012

Trying to take decent photos of new watch but not as good as others.


----------



## Lexus050470

cheapshades2012 said:


> Trying to take decent photos of new watch but not as good as others.


You nailed it! I mean the blue hands. Great shot!


----------



## cheapshades2012

Sergio : those are very sharp photos.Please don't tell me you're using your phone to take them


----------



## cheapshades2012

Lexus050470 said:


> You nailed it! I mean the blue hands. Great shot!


Thanks,Lexus.I've been taking photos all over the room. Now I just want to get much sharper images. It's fun !


----------



## J_Hack

You need to stop with these photos! It is making me want to sell my preordered Dagaz Typhoon for an Antea!



Lexus050470 said:


> I feel "light and free" today!
> 
> View attachment 1050684
> 
> On light brown Shell Cordovan by RIOS.


----------



## Lexus050470

J_Hack said:


> You need to stop with these photos! It is making me want to sell my preordered Dagaz Typhoon for an Antea!


I am surprised you have not had one in your collection yet . Anyhow, Dagaz Typhoon is absolutely a very cool watch!


----------



## NikAlex




----------



## Lexus050470

Have you ever tried your Flieger as a dress watch? It definitely works for me!


----------



## cheapshades2012

One day I'll get round to wearing it


----------



## Ruffed_Grouse

Lexus050470 said:


> Have you ever tried your Flieger as a dress watch? It definitely works for me!
> 
> View attachment 1052141


That's what I'll be doing!


----------



## mrjohnson422

Which strap is that? It's beautiful.


----------



## chickenlittle

Lexus050470 said:


> Have you ever tried your Flieger as a dress watch? It definitely works for me!


I think it works too!


----------



## taxsil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexus050470

mrjohnson422 said:


> Which strap is that? It's beautiful.


Thank you mrjohnson422, it is a Hadley-Roma strap.


----------



## Lexus050470

chickenlittle said:


> I think it works too!


I think yours works even better!


----------



## yamcancook

Any dress watch recommendations for stowa flieger? Thinking of replacing my old style strap to something dressier. How about rios strap?


----------



## Lexus050470

Rios strap is perfect. Just got one for my Antea KS and quite happy overall. You might want to choose a thicker one for the Flieger.


----------



## tatt169

Lovely day over in England today, what Stowa am i wearing?!...quite possibly my favourite watch! :-!



















HAGWE! Chris


----------



## naunau




----------



## cheapshades2012

Fantastic first one , Naunau.


----------



## naunau

cheapshades2012 said:


> Fantastic first one , Naunau.


thanks ;-)


----------



## cheapshades2012

different (just experimenting)


----------



## Lexus050470

cheapshades2012 said:


> different (just experimenting)


See-through Flieger?


----------



## cheapshades2012

Lexus050470 said:


> See-through Flieger?


I was after something like product photos but the photos themselves are poor quality before even starting to photoshop. Wish I had greater photographic skills.


----------



## Lexus050470

I cannot think of any better option for Monday!


----------



## Lexus050470

View attachment 1058617


----------



## sergio65

nice photo!


----------



## bloated_one

It's here! I'll definitely be wearing it today!


----------



## cheapshades2012

I had the same delivery last week.Good feeling. Congratulations.


----------



## nothenorm

Looking at another perspective..... I find it actually quite beautiful without the seconds hand. Tempting!!


Lexus050470 said:


> View attachment 1058617


----------



## Lexus050470

Another one ... This watch is definitely good enough for me!


----------



## Ruffed_Grouse

Lexus050470 said:


> Another one ... This watch is definitely good enough for me!
> 
> View attachment 1059515


Over the last few weeks, your pictures have helped seal the deal for me. The 6498 flieger is the watch for me! I appreciate how Stowa is introducing one with a second hand subdial, but the clean look of the 2-handed is excellent.


----------



## Lexus050470

Ruffed_Grouse said:


> Over the last few weeks, your pictures have helped seal the deal for me. The 6498 flieger is the watch for me! I appreciate how Stowa is introducing one with a second hand subdial, but the clean look of the 2-handed is excellent.


Dear Ruffed_Grouse, I am really glad it helps. I believe you will like it too. It is a very solid watch!


----------



## sergio65

There is no Stowa flieger with a second hand subdial. The Flieger chrono subdial is a minute counter and there's no small second hand.


----------



## The Naf

Not yet...but one is coming soon. There's a thread about it...check it out...something along the lines of "flieger hand winding with subdial at six o clock" or something like that...

The Naf


----------



## StufflerMike

The Naf said:


> Not yet...but one is coming soon. There's a thread about it...check it out...something along the lines of "flieger hand winding with subdial at six o clock" or something like that...
> 
> The Naf


Yep, here's the link (pic inside) https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/flieger-6498-6oclock-second-hand-848320.html


----------



## sergio65




----------



## naunau




----------



## billmurdock

For a change: a different and less seen piece... quick n dirty...


----------



## RICH61703

billmurdock said:


> For a change: a different and less seen piece... quick n dirty...


that is a very nice timepiece


----------



## John Kim

this just in..


----------



## Lexus050470

35 degrees celcious but feel like 40! BTW, it's. 20mm strap on the 22 lug width.


----------



## heboil




----------



## tatt169

heboil said:


> View attachment 1067498


 lovely watch!


----------



## fotoman

heboil said:


> View attachment 1067498


just curious. What strap is this?


----------



## J_Hack

Looks like a Hirsch Heavy Calf... But it isn't my watch so I can't say 100%!


----------



## heboil

fotoman said:


> just curious. What strap is this?


RIOS1931 Moscow in dark brown (Juchten).


----------



## Lexus050470

Casual Friday!


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## brainless

That is what I chose for today:










Volker;-)


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Love it!


----------



## kwcross

It's been way too long; wearing my flieger today.


----------



## bloated_one

Its only been 10 days since i got my flieger, but i absolutely love it!


----------



## Throwaway




----------



## taxsil

Successive days:















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwcross

Wore mine today:


----------



## Chronomatic

I can finally contribute instead of drooling:

Desk diving with my Prodiver!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## sergio65

.


----------



## Torrefies

Flieger 2801 on a new C&B Silas strap! :-!


----------



## JoostG

This one will be on my wrist today:


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## cogito

Morning glory. ;-)


----------



## sergio65




----------



## harrym71

That is a great shot...BRAVO!


----------



## cheapshades2012

The more I see the Antea the more i like it. Class. I take it that's the KS 41.
They are all so attractive. Some great photos. Heart set on an Antea now. (and I've only just received a Fleiger...)


----------



## bvlaar

My first Stowa. Love the simplicity of only two hands!


----------



## inlanding

Such a wonderful timepiece - FOLE
Glen


----------



## StufflerMike

inlanding said:


> Such a wonderful timepiece - FOLE
> Glen


ahhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## sergio65

View attachment 1082943


----------



## Lexus050470

On Stowa Strap


----------



## inlanding

stuffler said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh.


Ahhhhhhhhhh, is right. What a history that timepiece has - fantastic!


----------



## some.idiot

Finally got to meet my Marine Original. It's a graduation gift from my in-laws. I love it so far.


----------



## Francois Boucher

Lovestruck!


----------



## brainless

Rainy, misty weather.
There's only one way to let some sunrays right into your heart:










Volker ;-)


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Lexus050470

Just natural lighting!


----------



## some.idiot




----------



## anachy

stuffler said:


>


what's this model ?
so pretty


----------



## StufflerMike

anachy said:


> what's this model ?
> so pretty


An Antea limited edition; 25 pieces have been made for a Polish Watch Forum and I had the luck to be contacted and "invited" to get one of 25. Lucky me......


----------



## Chronomatic

Desk diving once again.

Supposed to get my Antea tomorrow. Ill keep everyone posted!


----------



## Francois Boucher

stuffler said:


> An Antea limited edition; 25 pieces have been made for a Polish Watch Forum and I had the luck to be contacted and "invited" to get one of 25. Lucky me......


It IS gorgeous. The dial inspired by the so-called "scientific" dials of vintage Omega chronometres. Just beautiful!


----------



## Lexus050470

Chronomatic said:


> View attachment 1086796
> 
> 
> Desk diving once again.
> 
> Supposed to get my Antea tomorrow. Ill keep everyone posted!


Please do!


----------



## kwcross

Flieger today-


----------



## Chronomatic

After some hardship, got the bad boy on an ISOfrane and loving it.


----------



## celtics1984

This one today after one year of ownership. Still loving the watch!


----------



## Sli

Flieger 6498 No2 - Delivered today 
Love it


----------



## dandylion

Want!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Sli

This one


----------



## Lexus050470

On bund strap today.


----------



## Andries

Flieger on Vintager Mauser strap.


----------



## jimh6

I've been wearing this today since it was delivered this morning!


----------



## benbarren

So the stonecreekstraps gator which just gets better with age has the Stowa clasp attached and has found itself on the Prodiver carbon dial, love it.


----------



## Chronomatic

The five month wait is over:

My second Stowa, the Antea 390.


----------



## chickenlittle

Flieger on a rainy day.


----------



## Sli

benbarren said:


> So the stonecreekstraps gator which just gets better with age has the Stowa clasp attached and has found itself on the Prodiver carbon dial, love it.
> 
> View attachment 1092599
> 
> 
> View attachment 1092600
> 
> 
> View attachment 1092602


Really great!!


----------



## some.idiot




----------



## Nutella

Thanks to Luisa for ensuring that my leather straps was punched additional holes.
Now it fits my small wrist perfectly


----------



## inlieu

Congrats! Did you get the short strap? How big is your writst?



Nutella said:


> Thanks to Luisa for ensuring that my leather straps was punched additional holes.
> Now it fits my small wrist perfectly


----------



## Sli




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II




----------



## some.idiot

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> View attachment 1095823


awesome watch! what part of Houston (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

Thank you. Specifically in Spring Texas. 25 miles North of Houston.... and You?


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II




----------



## some.idiot

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> Thank you. Specifically in Spring Texas. 25 miles North of Houston.... and You?


I'm down near the med center, south of the Galleria


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

Very cool. It's a small word and it's filled with watch freeks!


----------



## Lexus050470

Night flight!


----------



## inlieu

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> Very cool. It's a small word and it's filled with watch freeks!


I'm in Sugar Land!


----------



## harrym71

Most days...


----------



## some.idiot

inlieu said:


> I'm in Sugar Land!


I go down there several times a week to drink at Flying Saucer


----------



## Renisin

This one most days, she gets so jealous, reminds me of a sassy redhead.


----------



## cheapshades2012

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> View attachment 1095823


One beautiful watch! Is that the Antea small or the 41? Whatever, it's on my list!


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

Thank you Bro. I chose the small Antea, because of my little girl wrist size (6.5 inches).


----------



## Chronomatic

Enjoying this MDW!


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## Pawel_Korab




----------



## Ryan T.

Brand new Flieger just arrived yesterday...


----------



## senna89wc12




----------



## Lexus050470

Strapaholic!


----------



## Sli




----------



## Lexus050470

Sli said:


> View attachment 1103936


Hello there, nice shot! We are the minority here


----------



## Sli

Lexus050470 said:


> Hello there, nice shot! We are the minority here


Yep, they don't know what they miss... 
Ok, the majority will miss the second hand


----------



## harrym71

Lexus050470 said:


> Hello there, nice shot! We are the minority here


As much as a I like the depth of this watch dial I just can't get used to it not having a seconds hand..... it is a beauty though and your pictures do it justice!


----------



## Sli

harrym71 said:


> As much as a I like the depth of this watch dial I just can't get used to it not having a seconds hand..... it is a beauty though and your pictures do it justice!


I can tell you, you will habituate to this.
For the first time I thought that I will miss the second hand. But the clear design without the second hand is beautiful.
And you don't need it, because the movement is ticking absolutely loud 

I wan't miss this watch.


----------



## 92degrees




----------



## dust4

92degrees said:


> View attachment 1104611


It is a fine watch congrat


----------



## some.idiot

At my commencement


----------



## Lexus050470

some.idiot said:


> At my commencement


Very nice! Sporty yet elegant, IMHO!


----------



## Lexus050470

92degrees said:


>


Impressive! We do not see this beauty often over here!


----------



## inlieu

some.idiot said:


> At my commencement
> 
> View attachment 1104896


Congratulations!!! I interned at UTMB in the med center between high school and college. :-!


----------



## David Van Weezel

Ah, thanks. Thought only Stowa's would be allowed.
Since Wednesday in my possession:


----------



## Bwana1

Jorg's creativity


----------



## J_Hack

Lets make it 3 Schauer's in a row! Old pic though for me...


----------



## Sli

While walking outside in the sun with my 8 months old daughter


----------



## zpyder

IMG_5063 by Chris_Moody, on Flickr


----------



## Chronomatic




----------



## tatt169

MO on croc


----------



## Lovro_

Marine 2801


----------



## kwcross

Wore mine yesterday -


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

Happy Monday. It is a very special day for me


----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa Chrono 1938 black today

*** The 06.03.13 Lookee, Lookee My Wrist! Thread *** - Page 4


----------



## cheapshades2012

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> View attachment 1107475
> 
> Happy Monday. It is a very special day for me


That watch..what can one say?..been studying it a few minutes..oozes class and quality in its design and minimalism.


----------



## chickenlittle

Meant to post on the weekend. Too bad this strap doesn't go with a suit and tie.


----------



## Lexus050470

chickenlittle said:


> Meant to post on the weekend. Too bad this strap doesn't go with a suit and tie.


Beautiful shot though!


----------



## Francois Boucher

Marine Original on FLUCO Horween Shell Cordovan Watch Strap 22mm Brown.


----------



## Sli

...at black Stowa Croco


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## Lexus050470

I wish time stood still!


----------



## tention




----------



## Ric Capucho

Hello everyone, and welcome to Monday.

I'm starting the week with (a) the Stowa Flieger (no logo) and also (b) a grey shirt wot's looking a bit threadbare at the cuffs.

The Stowa is the watch that got me into all this WIS trouble in the first place. If you recall, I'd been captivated with the idea of an IWC Mark 15 but could quite make the step of spending $4,000 on a wrist watch. So I sniffed around the Web, read up on the Mark 16's heritage (Luftwaffe, Beobachter-Uhren, and all that) which led me naturally to Laco and Stowa. Same heritage, similar homages to their *own* back catalogues, but at a fifth of the price. I hovered momentarily between choosing a Laco or a Stowa, but in the end went for the Stowa. Could quite as easily been the Laco, but no regrets as to my choice. And if *you* went with the Laco (as did a pal of mine) then there'll be no regrets with that choice either.

I've even forgiven the Luftwaffe for bombing my grandmother's house flat. But if it happens again, I'll be mortally offended.

The only excuse I can offer with regards to the shirt is that I've been a bit busy this last week to collect my newly cleaned and pressed white work shirts from the nice people wot do that sort of thing for me.

Digression? Moi?

Started wearing Thomas Pink shirts about twenty years ago *but* realised the importance of cuff-linked white shirts about twelve years ago when I was on a project dominated by McKinsey consultants. I was just a lowly oik trying to look bright (enough) in an environment filled with some of the smartest people on the planet. During some meetings all I could hear was the tap tap tap of cuff-links on the meeting table as this or that (very important, very serious, very senior, oh so very credible) point was being made regarding the change of world banking history that was upon us. Which didn't change. Or more to the point *did* change, but not as anyone predicted. Although I'm sure a five year old child might have figured out the mortgage-backed securities mess using "King has no clothes on" reasoning.

Probably did, just didn't get listened to.

Anyways, some of those meetings got a bit... boring. So I entertained my wandering mind by admiring the monochrome dress sense of yer top of the range management consultant. Plain black suits (no stripes), plain white shirts (with cuff-links), plain black shoes, black socks, plain black tie. Plain dark grey tie if they're feeling racy that day. A McKinsey consutant wearing a dark grey tie on two consecutive days is likely to be on a spiral of decline. Watch out for that.

So I bought meself a couple of black suits, a pile of plain white Thomas Pink shirts (and a few sober cuff-links, no skull and crossed bones for me) and rebranded my image as just the sort of chap who may be a top-end management consultant (if I'd been smart enough) and stuck to it ever since. I possess just one tie. It's dark rey, which is rather rebellious of me.

So look in horror (as do I) at myself out of uniform. Grey shirt. Oh dear. Frayed cuffs. Oh my lord. No cuff-links! Call the authorities!

Ric


----------



## Chronomatic

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 1115653
> 
> 
> View attachment 1115654
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, and welcome to Monday.
> 
> I'm starting the week with (a) the Stowa Flieger (no logo) and also (b) a grey shirt wot's looking a bit threadbare at the cuffs.
> 
> The Stowa is the watch that got me into all this WIS trouble in the first place. If you recall, I'd been captivated with the idea of an IWC Mark 15 but could quite make the step of spending $4,000 on a wrist watch. So I sniffed around the Web, read up on the Mark 16's heritage (Luftwaffe, Beobachter-Uhren, and all that) which led me naturally to Laco and Stowa. Same heritage, similar homages to their *own* back catalogues, but at a fifth of the price. I hovered momentarily between choosing a Laco or a Stowa, but in the end went for the Stowa. Could quite as easily been the Laco, but no regrets as to my choice. And if *you* went with the Laco (as did a pal of mine) then there'll be no regrets with that choice either.
> 
> I've even forgiven the Luftwaffe for bombing my grandmother's house flat. But if it happens again, I'll be mortally offended.
> 
> The only excuse I can offer with regards to the shirt is that I've been a bit busy this last week to collect my newly cleaned and pressed white work shirts from the nice people wot do that sort of thing for me.
> 
> Digression? Moi?
> 
> Started wearing Thomas Pink shirts about twenty years ago *but* realised the importance of cuff-linked white shirts about twelve years ago when I was on a project dominated by McKinsey consultants. I was just a lowly oik trying to look bright (enough) in an environment filled with some of the smartest people on the planet. During some meetings all I could hear was the tap tap tap of cuff-links on the meeting table as this or that (very important, very serious, very senior, oh so very credible) point was being made regarding the change of world banking history that was upon us. Which didn't change. Or more to the point *did* change, but not as anyone predicted. Although I'm sure a five year old child might have figured out the mortgage-backed securities mess using "King has no clothes on" reasoning.
> 
> Probably did, just didn't get listened to.
> 
> Anyways, some of those meetings got a bit... boring. So I entertained my wandering mind by admiring the monochrome dress sense of yer top of the range management consultant. Plain black suits (no stripes), plain white shirts (with cuff-links), plain black shoes, black socks, plain black tie. Plain dark grey tie if they're feeling racy that day. A McKinsey consutant wearing a dark grey tie on two consecutive days is likely to be on a spiral of decline. Watch out for that.
> 
> So I bought meself a couple of black suits, a pile of plain white Thomas Pink shirts (and a few sober cuff-links, no skull and crossed bones for me) and rebranded my image as just the sort of chap who may be a top-end management consultant (if I'd been smart enough) and stuck to it ever since. I possess just one tie. It's dark rey, which is rather rebellious of me.
> 
> So look in horror (as do I) at myself out of uniform. Grey shirt. Oh dear. Frayed cuffs. Oh my lord. No cuff-links! Call the authorities!
> 
> Ric


The elevator picture is my favorite one in the thread! Haha well done! Lol


----------



## The Naf

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 1115653
> 
> 
> View attachment 1115654
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, and welcome to Monday.
> 
> I'm starting the week with (a) the Stowa Flieger (no logo) and also (b) a grey shirt wot's looking a bit threadbare at the cuffs.
> 
> The Stowa is the watch that got me into all this WIS trouble in the first place. If you recall, I'd been captivated with the idea of an IWC Mark 15 but could quite make the step of spending $4,000 on a wrist watch. So I sniffed around the Web, read up on the Mark 16's heritage (Luftwaffe, Beobachter-Uhren, and all that) which led me naturally to Laco and Stowa. Same heritage, similar homages to their *own* back catalogues, but at a fifth of the price. I hovered momentarily between choosing a Laco or a Stowa, but in the end went for the Stowa. Could quite as easily been the Laco, but no regrets as to my choice. And if *you* went with the Laco (as did a pal of mine) then there'll be no regrets with that choice either.
> 
> I've even forgiven the Luftwaffe for bombing my grandmother's house flat. But if it happens again, I'll be mortally offended.
> 
> The only excuse I can offer with regards to the shirt is that I've been a bit busy this last week to collect my newly cleaned and pressed white work shirts from the nice people wot do that sort of thing for me.
> 
> Digression? Moi?
> 
> Started wearing Thomas Pink shirts about twenty years ago *but* realised the importance of cuff-linked white shirts about twelve years ago when I was on a project dominated by McKinsey consultants. I was just a lowly oik trying to look bright (enough) in an environment filled with some of the smartest people on the planet. During some meetings all I could hear was the tap tap tap of cuff-links on the meeting table as this or that (very important, very serious, very senior, oh so very credible) point was being made regarding the change of world banking history that was upon us. Which didn't change. Or more to the point *did* change, but not as anyone predicted. Although I'm sure a five year old child might have figured out the mortgage-backed securities mess using "King has no clothes on" reasoning.
> 
> Probably did, just didn't get listened to.
> 
> Anyways, some of those meetings got a bit... boring. So I entertained my wandering mind by admiring the monochrome dress sense of yer top of the range management consultant. Plain black suits (no stripes), plain white shirts (with cuff-links), plain black shoes, black socks, plain black tie. Plain dark grey tie if they're feeling racy that day. A McKinsey consutant wearing a dark grey tie on two consecutive days is likely to be on a spiral of decline. Watch out for that.
> 
> So I bought meself a couple of black suits, a pile of plain white Thomas Pink shirts (and a few sober cuff-links, no skull and crossed bones for me) and rebranded my image as just the sort of chap who may be a top-end management consultant (if I'd been smart enough) and stuck to it ever since. I possess just one tie. It's dark rey, which is rather rebellious of me.
> 
> So look in horror (as do I) at myself out of uniform. Grey shirt. Oh dear. Frayed cuffs. Oh my lord. No cuff-links! Call the authorities!
> 
> Ric


All I can say is..."You poor man...having to live like that..."


----------



## Francois Boucher

The watch is so compelling, that I did not notice the shirt, or the cuffs, or even you!…


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## StufflerMike

Great shot ! Great watch too, of course.


----------



## rts9364

Lexus050470 said:


> View attachment 1117900


What a photo! Well done.


----------



## Lexus050470

rts9364 said:


> What a photo! Well done.


Thank you!


----------



## cheapshades2012

Lexus, which Antea is that? The KS 41?
Thanks. I'm looking to get one, that's all. Great watch.


----------



## Sli

...Business-Day


----------



## kanguru

cheapshades2012 said:


> Lexus, which Antea is that? The KS 41?
> Thanks. I'm looking to get one, that's all. Great watch.


That's the regular KS, you can tell by looking at the subdial at 6, the 41 has some space in between the top of the subdial and the center of the watch compared to the regular KS where the subdial fits right in. Other than the size the only other difference are the movements. As far as I know. 

@Lexus: Great shot btw, all of your pics come out great! What's the secret? Do you have a photographer? Some of those angles look like they need some 3rd party help. Been drooling over your pics for quite some time now. Keep them coming!


----------



## chickenlittle

The pics taken by Lexus pretty much convinced me that I should order the Antea KS.


----------



## Lexus050470

cheapshades2012 said:


> Lexus, which Antea is that? The KS 41?
> Thanks. I'm looking to get one, that's all. Great watch.


Hi cheapshades2012, thanks. It's the 35.5mm. Smallest version!


----------



## Lexus050470

kanguru said:


> That's the regular KS, you can tell by looking at the subdial at 6, the 41 has some space in between the top of the subdial and the center of the watch compared to the regular KS where the subdial fits right in. Other than the size the only other difference are the movements. As far as I know.
> 
> @Lexus: Great shot btw, all of your pics come out great! What's the secret? Do you have a photographer? Some of those angles look like they need some 3rd party help. Been drooling over your pics for quite some time now. Keep them coming!


thank you Kanguru. You are right about the watch. As for the photography, I use a tripod and a remote control to take those shots. Thanks again for the kind comment!


----------



## Lexus050470

chickenlittle said:


> The pics taken by Lexus pretty much convinced me that I should order the Antea KS.


Thank you, chickenlittle. It is a perfect dress watch!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Bradjhomes

Renisin said:


> This one most days, she gets so jealous, reminds me of a sassy redhead.
> 
> View attachment 1099698





Pawel_Korab said:


> View attachment 1102872


Can I ask what your wrist sizes are, gents? I am considering the Seatime, but I'm concerned about how it will look on my 6.75 - 7 inch wrist.
Thanks


----------



## Quartersawn

Ric Capucho said:


> I've even forgiven the Luftwaffe for bombing my grandmother's house flat. But if it happens again, I'll be mortally offended.


LOL!

Superb.


----------



## AustinOX

Pawel_Korab said:


> View attachment 1102872


As much as I love my Prodiver, that LE Seatime is sublime


----------



## fire_lantern

Just received this flieger on Tuesday. My first real watch and I'm very, very happy I went with Stowa. The pic's from a couple days ago, but it hasn't left my wrist.


----------



## Lexus050470

Flieger 6498


----------



## DCOmegafan

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 1115653
> 
> 
> View attachment 1115654
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, and welcome to Monday.
> 
> I'm starting the week with (a) the Stowa Flieger (no logo) and also (b) a grey shirt wot's looking a bit threadbare at the cuffs.
> 
> The Stowa is the watch that got me into all this WIS trouble in the first place. If you recall, I'd been captivated with the idea of an IWC Mark 15 but could quite make the step of spending $4,000 on a wrist watch. So I sniffed around the Web, read up on the Mark 16's heritage (Luftwaffe, Beobachter-Uhren, and all that) which led me naturally to Laco and Stowa. Same heritage, similar homages to their *own* back catalogues, but at a fifth of the price. I hovered momentarily between choosing a Laco or a Stowa, but in the end went for the Stowa. Could quite as easily been the Laco, but no regrets as to my choice. And if *you* went with the Laco (as did a pal of mine) then there'll be no regrets with that choice either.
> 
> I've even forgiven the Luftwaffe for bombing my grandmother's house flat. But if it happens again, I'll be mortally offended.
> 
> The only excuse I can offer with regards to the shirt is that I've been a bit busy this last week to collect my newly cleaned and pressed white work shirts from the nice people wot do that sort of thing for me.
> 
> Digression? Moi?
> 
> Started wearing Thomas Pink shirts about twenty years ago *but* realised the importance of cuff-linked white shirts about twelve years ago when I was on a project dominated by McKinsey consultants. I was just a lowly oik trying to look bright (enough) in an environment filled with some of the smartest people on the planet. During some meetings all I could hear was the tap tap tap of cuff-links on the meeting table as this or that (very important, very serious, very senior, oh so very credible) point was being made regarding the change of world banking history that was upon us. Which didn't change. Or more to the point *did* change, but not as anyone predicted. Although I'm sure a five year old child might have figured out the mortgage-backed securities mess using "King has no clothes on" reasoning.
> 
> Probably did, just didn't get listened to.
> 
> Anyways, some of those meetings got a bit... boring. So I entertained my wandering mind by admiring the monochrome dress sense of yer top of the range management consultant. Plain black suits (no stripes), plain white shirts (with cuff-links), plain black shoes, black socks, plain black tie. Plain dark grey tie if they're feeling racy that day. A McKinsey consutant wearing a dark grey tie on two consecutive days is likely to be on a spiral of decline. Watch out for that.
> 
> So I bought meself a couple of black suits, a pile of plain white Thomas Pink shirts (and a few sober cuff-links, no skull and crossed bones for me) and rebranded my image as just the sort of chap who may be a top-end management consultant (if I'd been smart enough) and stuck to it ever since. I possess just one tie. It's dark rey, which is rather rebellious of me.
> 
> So look in horror (as do I) at myself out of uniform. Grey shirt. Oh dear. Frayed cuffs. Oh my lord. No cuff-links! Call the authorities!
> 
> Ric


Are the mckinsey guys wearing black suits? They should be avoided for day time wear. But any way, awesome watch. Well done!


----------



## Sli




----------



## jaypetermen

My apologies for the bad Instagram photo.


----------



## brainless

Lexus050470 said:


> Hi cheapshades2012, thanks. It's the 35.5mm. *Smallest *version!


No,

this is even smaller.....................at 32 mm:










Volker ;-)


----------



## fire_lantern

I think I'm breaking an unwritten rule here, but I ordered my flieger with an extra rubber strap to wear for the hot summers here. I'm actually really pleased with the look and comfort of the strap and think it works surprisingly well with the flieger. Adds a bit of sportiness. Sorry about the crummy cell pics, but you get the idea.


----------



## The Naf

fire_lantern said:


> I think I'm breaking an unwritten rule here, but I ordered my flieger with an extra rubber strap to wear for the hot summers here. I'm actually really pleased with the look and comfort of the strap and think it works surprisingly well with the flieger. Adds a bit of sportiness. Sorry about the crummy cell pics, but you get the idea.


that actually looks really good


----------



## kwcross

Wearing mine, right now; back on old-style brown -



Just switch from the tornado -


----------



## NikAlex




----------



## Lexus050470

Irresistible Blue!


----------



## senna89wc12




----------



## some.idiot

I think Stowa needs to give some kind of kick-back to Lexus. His pictures are probably helping to sell quite a few watches..


----------



## Lexus050470

some.idiot said:


> I think Stowa needs to give some kind of kick-back to Lexus. His pictures are probably helping to sell quite a few watches..


Thank you, some.idiot. I have had lots of fun in taking photos of the watches I love and of course Stowa watches gave me lots of inspiration. I am really glad if the photos help to facilitate other watch lovers to make their decision somehow.


----------



## Max Rebo

Fresh off the FedEx truck:


----------



## frogger17

Max Rebo said:


> Fresh off the FedEx truck:
> 
> View attachment 1129727


That's a beaut! Congratulations.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hello All, and a very happy weekend to the lot of yers.

Been off air for most of this week due to a few hiccups during my looooooong and haaaaaaaard business trip to Poland. Interwebby access via iPhone in the hotel wasn't quite what it could've been.

Ah well.

This 'ere is me newly acquired 1960s vintage Stowa Chronograph, what has inside a Swiss Landeron 248 chrono movement ticking its little heart out. I've seen the photos a few of these on the German forum, but it's the first one I've seen with the almost sterile silver dial. There's a fuzzy pickie of chrono on the Museum link on the Dtowa website, so maybe it's one of those? Dunno if the (almost) sterile dial makes it an early one, or a late one, or a daft version that Stowa experimented with but couldn't sell for love nor money.

I'm completely smitten, obviously.

The chrono function works properly, and it seems to be keeping proper time, and the overall condition ain't too bad. Dial, hands and crystal're in good nick, as are the chrono buttons and case back. But yer can see that the gold plate's a tad thin here and there, and a tad missing there and here.

Gonna live with it for a while, and then see if I can find a place to get it properly stripped down and replated. Probably. Or maybe leave it exactly as it is, claiming "patina" or "original condition" or some such nonsense.

Have a cracking day.

Ric


----------



## boemher

Lexus050470 said:


> Another one ... This watch is definitely good enough for me!
> 
> View attachment 1059515


Lovely picture 

What strap is that and where can I buy it?


----------



## Lexus050470

boemher said:


> Lovely picture
> 
> What strap is that and where can I buy it?


thank you. I bought it here Men's Watch Straps - Leather | GlobalWatchBand.com


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## boemher

I enjoyed wearing this Stowa today


----------



## stere




----------



## Chronographer

Received yesterday my flieger logo no date. It was shipped with the standard crown instead of the onion crown I ordered. Kudos to Stowa who offered to make it right by paying the freight both ways. However the watch is within less than 1sec in 24 hours. I'm afraid to put it in the mail and mess up a good thing!!


----------



## Shieze

Chronographer said:


> View attachment 1136798
> 
> Received yesterday my flieger logo no date. It was shipped with the standard crown instead of the onion crown I ordered. Kudos to Stowa who offered to make it right by paying the freight both ways. However the watch is within less than 1sec in 24 hours. I'm afraid to put it in the mail and mess up a good thing!!


Beautiful watch but I would definitely send it back for the onion crown. Hopefully it maintains the 1 sec per day.


----------



## Lexus050470

Casual Friday!


----------



## inlieu

Chronographer said:


> View attachment 1136798
> 
> Received yesterday my flieger logo no date. It was shipped with the standard crown instead of the onion crown I ordered. Kudos to Stowa who offered to make it right by paying the freight both ways. However the watch is within less than 1sec in 24 hours. I'm afraid to put it in the mail and mess up a good thing!!


Congratulations! It's not a COSC, right? Mine runs +5 seconds/day. I hope yours comes back keeping the same time!


----------



## Chronographer

inlieu said:


> Congratulations! It's not a COSC, right? Mine runs +5 seconds/day. I hope yours comes back keeping the same time!


No just the standard 2824.2. It is now +2 seconds after 72 hours. I am pleased.


----------



## skellener

The watch is so compelling, that I did not notice the shirt, or the cuffs, or even you!&#8230;


----------



## dinaftu

Thank you. Specifically in Spring Texas. 25 miles North of Houston.... and You?


----------



## Ric Capucho

Good morning fellow watchonauts.

Being a slave to novelty, today I decided on the recently arrived Stowa Landeron 248. This is a nice looking thing, more or less the same size of the vintage Strela 3017, and the Swiss Landeron 248 chronograph movement's working perfectly. The time-keeping's within a few seconds a day, so for once I think we can believe that the Ebay seller (a bloke in Vienna, Austria) really *did* recently have the watch serviced.

Good on him.

Photos today are decidedly non-macro because to be honest the patchy gold plating looks worse to the camera lens than it does to the eye which is far too busy being captivated by the mother of pearl effect of the silver dial combined with the steam-boat chrono buttons. Shall have to do summat about the replating one day. One wonders if Stowa themselves might wanna help? If not, I live in the land of watches and cuckoo clocks so I'm not short of local resources to take on the task.

The other thing is that this is the first vintage watch I've received that I've kept on the same (used) leather strap that it arrived on. I'm a bit squeamish about other people's old straps, but this one's a beauty. Like a pair of properly broken in leather hiking boots, it has it's own "loved to bits" quality. Keeping it on, so there.

Ric


----------



## DCOmegafan

^lovely!


----------



## Lexus050470

I ordered this bund strap for a military inspired watch and while waiting ....


----------



## cheapshades2012

;-)


----------



## Lexus050470

Casual Friday!


----------



## Lexus050470

Watching Wimbledon with my Antea KS!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## kwcross




----------



## largo13

My Antea 365 -A10


----------



## sergio65




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

Sunday is a very special day (for me)!


----------



## CCCP




----------



## tatt169




----------



## cheapshades2012

Looks larger than I thought. Got one on order.


largo13 said:


> My Antea 365 -A10


----------



## sergio65




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

Tuesday is a very special day (for me)


----------



## Lexus050470

Antea KS on Ostrich strap.


----------



## tm223




----------



## bluloo




----------



## Max Rebo

B dial goodness today...


----------



## Robocaspar

First full day of wearing my new Antea 390!


----------



## dhracer

Some pics of my newly arrived MA 2801-2


----------



## boemher




----------



## tomek123er

Not a Stowa, but close enough


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## Shieze

That is a beautiful movement. I cannot wait to get mine.


----------



## Cabamaru

Lexus050470 said:


> View attachment 1160058


Can you read the time like that?

Sent from my phone.


----------



## Lexus050470

Cabamaru said:


> Can you read the time like that?
> 
> Sent from my phone.


No, I can't.


----------



## sergio65

this one came in today 

it is amazing how the fit is good on my small 16.5 cm wrist

currently settled on a SC strap, what do you think?










bought on rubber, very nice


----------



## frogger17

Baumuster B out for its first weekend excursion (running errands).


----------



## Torrefies

sergio65 said:


> this one came in today
> 
> it is amazing how the fit is good on my small 16.5 cm wrist
> 
> currently settled on a SC strap, what do you think?


I don't know if I've ever seen a pic of the seatime on a tan leather strap... I really like the way that looks! 
I am usually a sucker for light brown straps though...


----------



## largo13




----------



## taxsil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Routers

Rather like this one.


----------



## sergio65

blue bezel today


----------



## Cabamaru

Lexus050470 said:


> No, I can't.


A true WIS should 

Sent from my phone.


----------



## Scofield

Taken during noon time in Singapore today, the sunlight is a bit too overwhelming thus the color of strap is totally out. It's supposed to be brown. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scofield

Another shot at the back case, with background being PMP 47 processes cheat sheet, if you know what I'm talking abt.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brwaldm

Wearing the Antea 365 with A10 that I think is a perfect size for my 6.75 in wrist









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## tatt169

My MO on a blue on blue bradystrap, bought it for a preordered watch that i'm no longer in the running for. Doesn't look too shabby to me









Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


----------



## daming

Hi Scofield, are u preparing for the new test since this Sep? In my memory, it should be 42 processes,


----------



## Scofield

Salute to you senior PMP. Yes, preparing for the new test which now consists of 47 processes. Headache!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robocaspar

Sunday morning at the dog park.


----------



## richnyc

Been wearing it since it arrived


----------



## Adao

Just got this beauty yesterday


----------



## kwcross

Back to this combination -


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## hendry70

Couple of quick shots of my new Prodiver. To say I'm pleased with it would be quite the understatement.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

hendry70 said:


> Couple of quick shots of my new Prodiver. To say I'm pleased with it would be quite the understatement.


*
Very Nice Prodiver! I will get my order in soon if I cant find the one im looking for on the forums.*


----------



## schticy

hendry70 said:


> Couple of quick shots of my new Prodiver. To say I'm pleased with it would be quite the understatement.


Love that combination  Here's my new seatime (initially it had a bit of bezel misalignment but I was able to sort it out)-[HR][/HR]


----------



## schticy

All orange today:- [HR][/HR]


----------



## WatchDialOrange

schticy said:


> All orange today:- [HR][/HR]


*Love the all orange PD! I bet that would look good on a black with orange strip NATO.*


----------



## Plälzer

my






 2010 IKARUS...........


----------



## Chronomatic

I want the orange bezel for my PD so bad!


----------



## Lexus050470

KS


----------



## rts9364

MO (now on brown leather) navigating the office.


----------



## Judd

That is a beautiful watch!
I also like your shirt.

Judd


----------



## Edro

rts9364, nice pic and nice watch. What type of strap do you have on that MO?


----------



## stere




----------



## rts9364

Judd said:


> That is a beautiful watch!
> I also like your shirt.
> 
> Judd


Thank you!



Edro said:


> rts9364, nice pic and nice watch. What type of strap do you have on that MO?


Thanks. The strap is an Artisan Brown Calf from Watchbuys. It's nothing special, but I was looking for a brown leather strap without white stitching and it fits the bill.


----------



## miike501

Adao, it is a beauty. What size is that?



Adao said:


> Just got this beauty yesterday
> 
> View attachment 1174037


----------



## soaking.fused

Marine Roman


----------



## Adao

@miike501, that is Antea 365, 36.5mm


----------



## Scofield

A lazy Saturday lying on opium couch 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schticy

My 1938 chrono today  [HR][/HR]


----------



## liverpoolreds8

Thats a beautiful piece. What size it that? and your wrist?


----------



## Cabamaru

It is 41mm

Sent from my phone


----------



## liverpoolreds8

integrale672 said:


>


that is so beautiful!


----------



## Thijsmens

Wearing it everyday since the last 1 1/2 year and still very happy with it.


----------



## Robocaspar

Bought a shark mesh from a fellow member in the strap deals section and it finally arrived today. I was fearful it would be too long but it fits perfectly!


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Newly minted, newly arrived:


----------



## Ric Capucho

Good morning all.

Capucho is completely jet lagged, hence posting this at 4am.

Tis the vintage Stowa Landeron 248 gracing my wrist, and that's a rapidly emptying bottle of decent Spanish brandy in the background.

Capucho's instinctively understand the best cure for jet lag.

Ric


----------



## Thijsmens

Beautiful, Ric!


----------



## DonSanto

I haven't worn my 1938 Chrono for 6-7 month so I had to put it on for a day. This piece is just beautiful as always.


----------



## Adao

Antea 365 with new shell cordovan strap


----------



## boemher




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## frogger17

Inspired by member, torrifies, I looked for a navy/grey NATO. It took a while but finally found one and today the Baumuster B gets a new pair of shoes.









I love the way the colors coordinate with the hands and case.


----------



## JCW1980

Almost three years from the day I ordered this watch and still loving it.

Hope you guys are all having amazing weekends!!


----------



## Shieze

frogger17 said:


> Inspired by member, torrifies, I looked for a navy/grey NATO. It took a while but finally found one and today the Baumuster B gets a new pair of shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1200155
> 
> 
> I love the way the colors coordinate with the hands and case.


Where did you get this NATO from? I am contemplating ordering one as well.


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## frogger17

Shieze said:


> Where did you get this NATO from? I am contemplating ordering one as well.


I got it from NATO International which has an eBay store...NATO G10 Nylon S.S. or PVD, 1pc UTC-zulu Nylon S.S. or PVD items in NATO-International store on eBay!.

Price was good and included shipping. Their operation seems to be very efficient. Meaning, I paid and they shipped the next day, which for them was the day they received payment.

The strap, itself, is pretty decent quality with all edges nicely finished and no loose threads. The colors are exactly what I was looking for, coordinating really well with the watch. The navy is dark and reminds me of my favorite hue of the hands, while the grey matches the case. The only issue I have with the strap is the hardware. Not only is it satin finish (not a huge deal), it's also pretty thin. The keepers will hold up okay, but I'm either going to replace the buckle or be gentle with it.

I would have bought it from The NATO Strap Co., Jay is a fellow WUS member, but he doesn't have this particular color combination. Now that my itch for this color combo has been scratched, I'm probably going to order a black and grey with brushed hardware from Jay.

Overall, I think NATO-International is a decent value for the money and I would recommend them. But if you are rough with the buckle, you might consider other options.


----------



## Shieze

I have definitely looked at NATO Strap Co but I do like your color combination. I'll need to look into Jay's options again as they seen like the best option.


----------



## inlieu

frogger17 said:


> The only issue I have with the strap is the hardware. Not only is it satin finish (not a huge deal), it's also pretty thin. The keepers will hold up okay, but I'm either going to replace the buckle or be gentle with it.


Isn't the satin finish a good thing since it matches the case?


----------



## tatt169

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


----------



## frogger17

inlieu said:


> Isn't the satin finish a good thing since it matches the case?


Sorry I didn't answer earlier, but I've been away.

The case finish on the fliegers is brushed, which is close, but not exact.

Here's an example of brushed finish.








And the image below is satin finish.

Not that big of a difference, so it should be obvious that my OCD is kicking in again. ;-)


----------



## inlieu

frogger17 said:


> The case finish on the fliegers is brushed, which is close, but not exact.


Thanks! I thought the case was brushed too, but was told in another thread (Flieger dial sizes) that it was satin. Now I'm kind of confused.


----------



## frogger17

inlieu said:


> Thanks! I thought the case was brushed too, but was told in another thread (Flieger dial sizes) that it was satin. Now I'm kind of confused.


Here is an image of the flieger directly from Stowa's site. Note the lines in the case. That's a brushed finish. My Baumuster B looks just like this.









Take a look at post 838 of this thread. The picture showing the caseback shows circular patterns across the entire caseback with a convergence point in the center. If this had been satin finished, there would be no convergence point.

By the way, if kai1839 had tried to touch up a satin finished case with the scratch pen, the patch he worked on would look different from the rest of the case. This pen actually scratches the case creating the brush lines.

Unfortunately, the terms are often mixed up, even in the jewelry industry, where people should know what the correct term is, so it's understandable that they do get mixed up.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC


----------



## chickenlittle




----------



## Angeline Ai

chickenlittle said:


>


love that strap! where did u buy it?


----------



## chickenlittle

Angeline Ai said:


> love that strap! where did u buy it?


LOL...I pulled it off my cheapo Timex Expedition watch.

Timex T498759J Expedition Military Field | watch reviews on worn&wound


----------



## 11b1p

Wish I could take a better picture.


----------



## inlieu

frogger17 said:


> Here is an image of the flieger directly from Stowa's site. Note the lines in the case. That's a brushed finish. My Baumuster B looks just like this.
> 
> Unfortunately, the terms are often mixed up, even in the jewelry industry, where people should know what the correct term is, so it's understandable that they do get mixed up.


My A dial and your B dial have the same case. I always thought it was brushed and was surprised to learn that it was satin in that other thread. I guess I was right all along. Thanks for the clarification frogger17!


----------



## naunau




----------



## senna89wc12

Stowa Flieger at Rhine Valley, Germany a few months ago. Wearing the same watch again today.


----------



## NikAlex




----------



## sergio65




----------



## kwcross

Flieger B on old style brown, today:


----------



## naunau




----------



## eggplanty

imgur: the simple image sharer

New Stowa Antea KS


----------



## ddthanhbb

Happy ending after nearly 6 months working hard


----------



## senna89wc12

Flieger with Hirsch Carbon


----------



## PK-GAT

Put it on my wrist just for couple minutes, and then took it off, put it on my desk, and watched this absolute beauty for the rest of the day.... And enjoyed its ticking heartbeat =) 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## PK-GAT

It's cloudy today.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lexus050470

Into the green!


----------



## Rugie

After many months, I received my first Stowa 6 days ago.


----------



## liverpoolreds8

I finally got my hands on my first Stowa and I cant stop staring at it...


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## PK-GAT

Back on this one. On Hirsch Duke in navy (but the buckle is still... and forever Stowa) =D










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sergio65

this one today


----------



## Fikk

Today a vintage Parat


----------



## Chronomatic

Pretty unorthodox way of wearing it but here is my prodiver on a Stowa Flieger strap.


----------



## StufflerMike

PK-GAT said:


> Back on this one. On Hirsch Duke in navy (but the buckle is still... and forever Stowa) =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Great combo.


----------



## Cabamaru




----------



## Torrefies

Chronomatic said:


> View attachment 1226693
> 
> 
> Pretty unorthodox way of wearing it but here is my prodiver on a Stowa Flieger strap.


I like it!!!!! The rivets are a little distracting, but I love the worn leather look of the old style strap with the prodiver. Go with it!


----------



## PK-GAT

Been wearing this on a formal occasion.










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## PK-GAT

Sunset light on a hot and humid afternoon










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kwcross

This combo today:


----------



## PK-GAT

kwcross said:


> This combo today:


Nice one!! Is that Stowa's FO dark brown strap?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Bradjhomes

First day with the Seatime
View attachment 1232959


----------



## kwcross

PK-GAT said:


> Nice one!! Is that Stowa's FO dark brown strap?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Thanks! It is a Di-Modell Tornado.


----------



## GBagley

Just got my Stowa today!!


----------



## senna89wc12

My second Prodiver. This time with the black dial and nickel hands. Missing the first one ever since I sold it, and this one is the perfect replacement.


----------



## Henry Krinkle




----------



## sean_mcq

After getting impatient and cancelling my first Stowa a few months back, I am finally a member of the Stowa owners club.

Presenting my Marine Original Roman on a Mid-brown croco strap.


----------



## Longhairdontcare




----------



## senna89wc12

Almost a week old Prodiver with Nickle hands. This time with a Maratac Elite.


----------



## Edro

MA today.


----------



## Torrefies

Marine Auto is WOMW today!


----------



## Chris S.




----------



## Lexus050470

Good weekend, everyone!


----------



## beebox

Stowa Antea KS is starting to grow on me. 
The blue hands are so beautiful!


----------



## kwcross

Stowa Flieger B, on Old-Style Black. Here is a chilly picture from last winter -


----------



## inlieu

beebox said:


> Stowa Antea KS is starting to grow on me.
> The blue hands are so beautiful!


So you bought one and didn't even like it?


----------



## inlanding

A couple of snapshots - SmartPhone and digicam
Glen


----------



## Ric Capucho

1960s Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## kwcross

This combo for me:


----------



## Fomenko

Antea 390 on Stowa mesh.


----------



## kwcross

Flieger Friday! I have been wearing this one all week; although, now it is back on the old-style brown strap.


----------



## Adao

Made in Germany


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997




----------



## harrym71

Love this watch and the blue....


----------



## Lexus050470

Have just had lunch with this guy! (Sorry I should have cleaned the watch before taking the photos)


----------



## MagicTom

Hello,

I have just received my new custom strap for my Flieger!
I love it.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

KS today:


----------



## StufflerMike

Great pic!


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Thanks!


----------



## flyingpicasso

Not enough Marines here!


----------



## Torrefies

flyingpicasso said:


> Not enough Marines here!


Easy enough problem to solve...


----------



## freight dog

Riding in the soon to be retired Spirit of Goodyear.


----------



## PK-GAT

Another Marine for today. I opted for a combination of matt case and polished crown. 
Here's the result.



















Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lexus050470

My KS on Nato


----------



## ViciousV

kwcross said:


> This combo for me:


KW, I really like that strap. 20mm? Is there any place that sells them? I want to try a closed loop.


----------



## Adao




----------



## kwcross

ViciousV said:


> KW, I really like that strap. 20mm? Is there any place that sells them? I want to try a closed loop.


Thanks! It is a 20mm Di-Modell Tornado, from Freda Watch Straps.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa Seatime
View attachment 1252694


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Automatic COSC.

I know, I know it's an Avro Lancaster. But I'm short of Luftwaffe bomber books so it'll have to do. Me grandpa used to drive a Lanc for a living, so apt enough for me.

Ric


----------



## Sifun

My prodiver. Loving it


----------



## ViciousV

kwcross said:


> Thanks! It is a 20mm Di-Modell Tornado, from Freda Watch Straps.


Thank you KW! Will check it out.


----------



## Henry Krinkle




----------



## StufflerMike

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ghettoHorologist

First flight. Flieger 2801-2.


----------



## Rubikon

Office Time

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk-4


----------



## chickenlittle




----------



## JFingers

Bourbon nor-easter out here in sunny Cali, with my fleiger and a book.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

JFingers said:


> Bourbon nor-easter out here in sunny Cali, with my fleiger and a book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Bourbon AND a Stowa. Nice. That is likely me in a few hours too.


----------



## ghettoHorologist

Giddy about new watch. Finally punched a hole in strap so it would fit my smallish wrist.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Landeron 248 again.

Ric


----------



## Jeff_C

This one today:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rts9364

This is from the drive home yesterday. Cloudy skies = blue hands.


----------



## JottVau

First of all, hello to the Forum!
This is my KS on Stowa Brown Strap. I got her 5 months ago, it's such a beauty!
Just remembered the awful time waiting for it and watching this thread nearly every day..


----------



## Bradjhomes

This today


----------



## Lexus050470

This is the farewell shot of my Antea KS. One minute after I posted the WTS ad on the local site, it's gone! By the end of this week, it will be on the wrist of another happy owner!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## ev13wt

Waiting for delivery? Pffff...


----------



## freight dog

Heyy! A TO1, finally! Cool watch!


----------



## Lexus050470

sergio65 said:


>


never tired of looking at this watch!


----------



## StufflerMike

Lexus050470 said:


> never tired of looking at this watch!


Same here. To my surprise Jörg did not showcase the Chrono 1938 at the Munichtime exhibition.


----------



## freight dog

Lexus050470 said:


> never tired of looking at this watch!


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cogito




----------



## Lexus050470

cogito said:


> View attachment 1270470


congratulations!


----------



## ev13wt

sergio65 said:


>


This is just beautiful. The design is so clean and beautifully executed.


----------



## Edro

Out for a drive...


----------



## guseoal

My New Flieger...

2801 Movement!

Love it.


----------



## genabob

guseoal said:


> My New Flieger...
> 
> 2801 Movement!
> 
> Love it.
> 
> View attachment 1272618
> View attachment 1272619


2801 or 2804???
2801 have no date?


----------



## Max Rebo

Seatime today...


----------



## centralcoastbuc




----------



## senna89wc12

My trusty Prodiver


----------



## sergio65

my daily wearer:


----------



## alfred.newman

Mine has just arrived! First german, first Flieger...
Hw 2801, awesome watch!
Thanks to all Stowa team. Excellent customer support.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Vintage Stowa Chronograph Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## LH2

Fresh shot of the Ikarus...


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## senna89wc12

Guess what it is.


----------



## alfred.newman

Flieger B 2801 wearing a Morellato Cordura... Suitable to Brazil's warm climate conditions  .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 1280547
> 
> 
> View attachment 1280548
> 
> 
> Vintage Stowa Chronograph Landeron 248.
> 
> Ric


Gorgeous.


----------



## genabob




----------



## mko

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mko

Another one from today. Cheers.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## FliegerPL

Autumn trip in Poland (Niepolomice Forest) with my Stowa Flieger 2801 LE 44/100 and Canon 85mm


----------



## senna89wc12

It's still this beauty.


----------



## mko

It is a beauty. I like that bezel too, especially with the lume pip.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Back on the old stowa strap and back up in the air where it belongs.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## PK-GAT

For a lazy Sunday, MO is the best partner.


----------



## Henry Krinkle




----------



## PK-GAT

Back to work. It's Monday.

These few days, I miss wearing my Stowas. That's why they appear consecutively in this thread


----------



## mko

Wearing this today at work.










Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## stefano11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92degrees




----------



## Fikk

This one today


----------



## ScreenKiller

Gorgeous

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Plälzer

since monday on my wrist:-d:-d







.....love that beauty;-)


----------



## Ric Capucho

Vintage Stowa Landeron 248 Chronograph, ca. 1969.

Ric


----------



## senna89wc12

The one on the left.


----------



## Second Time

This old fella for a couple of hours -


----------



## Maine

Here's my 4 year old MO, just back from service, as I'd broken the mainspring. It took just one month door to door, and Stowa's communication and advice was impeccable. It's home again!


----------



## CM HUNTER

Second Time said:


> This old fella for a couple of hours -


They need to add an updated version of this watch to their current line-up as far as I'm concerned. Stowa dress watch models are much needed, and this one is a beauty.


----------



## tatt169

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## PK-GAT

Post this beauty because its blued hands keep tempting me to capture them.


----------



## Second Time

Decided to go wild and try and source a new crystal, any suggestions as to where appreciated.
Another question, anyone with ideas as to the case material? No sign of hallmarks but on scratching a concealed area it still shows a gold colour.

SORRY for the botch up with this post, should obviously have linked it to my original.


----------



## sergio65

I'd sent it to Stowa for the replacement glass. They might be able to help.


----------



## alfred.newman

Dress uniform... A good opportunity to use my Flieger with a black leather strap.








(Not in the wrist yet tough... Sorry.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

Second Time said:


> Decided to go wild and try and source a new crystal, any suggestions as to where appreciated.
> Another question, anyone with ideas as to the case material? No sign of hallmarks but on scratching a concealed area it still shows a gold colour.
> 
> SORRY for the botch up with this post, should obviously have linked it to my original.


The case's material is brass, goldplated. The back lid is made of stainless steel.
I'm looking for where to source a new plexi crystal and will come back to you ASAP,

Volker ;-)


----------



## brainless

Second Time said:


> This old fella for a couple of hours -


When combing through my boxes I stumbled upon this one:



















It is the same watch as your's is. The back is neutral and only _AUTOMATIC_ is engraved










After having opened the watch I found a _PUW 1461_ automatic movement

bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements : PUW 1461

Regards,

Volker ;-)


----------



## henrychan

beautiful combination!


----------



## sergio65

Airman on Ikarus strap


----------



## flyingpicasso

sergio65 said:


> Airman on Ikarus strap


Great looking combo, Sergio!


----------



## chickenlittle

Antea KS on a Fluco brown Horween shell cordovan strap.


----------



## tatt169

My MO 

















Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Abbate

1938 Chrono


----------



## Bradjhomes

Seatime


----------



## LH2

Marine Automatic no-date, sterling silver dial...


----------



## flyingpicasso

LH2 said:


> Marine Automatic no-date, sterling silver dial...


Wearing my date version right now. I love the convenience of the date, but your version is sooooo clean looking.


----------



## sergio65

I love this watch.

Here's my limited Handaufzug (handwinding) (148/150 pcs).

Same dial, different case (polished, standard crown), solid caseback, handwinding movement 2801, 5 ATM WR:

Sits lower on the wrist (7.8 mm height in total)


----------



## adamtea

Wow that is a nice watch. Congrats


----------



## Henry Krinkle

This has been my daily dilemna for a week now, which one to wear. Today the Stowa wins:


----------



## Skribble5

It's the Flieger today! Date, no logo.


----------



## StufflerMike

This one used to "live" in SW13 9NY for some time....


----------



## Jeff_C

Back on the bracelet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## persco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

I'm so happy that I'm finally able to post in this thread:









Now should I rain on Charlie's parade and post (in his thread) that I found a perfecter Flieger watch? :think: Meh, don't think so, because it could ruin his day. It took me a long time to finally land one of these.

RonB


----------



## StufflerMike

Welcome to the club.


----------



## PK-GAT

Last working week for this year, and it's just perfect to be accompanied by matt-case Marine Original with polished crown.


----------



## puck42

My first watch at all - Flieger B with Chronometer quality movement. Let us rock this last week of work.


----------



## Tony Abbate

Stowa 1938 Chronograph on Stowa medium brown croc strap


----------



## Bradjhomes

Tony Abbate said:


> Stowa 1938 Chronograph on Stowa medium brown croc strap
> 
> View attachment 1314652
> 
> 
> View attachment 1314654


Love. Love. Love.


----------



## Ita

Torrefies said:


> Easy enough problem to solve...
> 
> View attachment 1251338




Mid Feb '14 can't come some enough... It's murder looking at this forum.... ;-)

Ita


----------



## Nithy

Tony, that's an absolutely beautiful watch. Too bad (or luckily) that it's a tad too big for my wrist or I'd might have to get one.

On a brighter note; if the FedEx truck stops here today I may be posting a photo in this thread!


----------



## sergio65

it's only 41mm which is not so big ...
I have a 6.5 wrist and it suits perfect.


----------



## Nithy

It's the lug-to-lug length that I think will be a problem for me (50+mm). I have small 6" wrists and I don't like watches that look big on my wrist. The biggest watch I have now is a 38mm C61 Trident-Pro (45mm lug-to-lug).


----------



## sergio65

here's how it looks on a 6.5" wrist


----------



## Nithy

Yeah, it looks good on your wrist. I'm still doubtful about mine though. Too bad I can't try one on. But, in any case, it will be a while before I make another watch purchase. FedEx should be dropping off my Antea KS this afternoon.


----------



## Nithy

And here it is  My first Stowa of the day:


----------



## Thomas R

Something a little different.


----------



## PK-GAT

Two things I love.










Happy holiday to all Stowa team and Stowa fans!


----------



## Bassmanpatsfan18

New Stowa owner here! I just picked up a Prodiver as a holiday present to myself. Received it this morning and am absolutely enamored so far.


----------



## StufflerMike

This one today


----------



## Steppy

Schauer Edition 3 today...


----------



## David8b

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 1296090
> 
> 
> View attachment 1296091
> 
> 
> Vintage Stowa Landeron 248 Chronograph, ca. 1969.
> 
> Ric


Apologies for commenting a month later than the original posting, but that's a beautiful watch!


----------



## Fikk

Just arrived !


----------



## StufflerMike

Schauer on the 23rd


----------



## Ita

Fikk said:


> Just arrived !


A very classy piece... |>

Ita


----------



## sean_mcq

older picture, but it's what i have on my wrist today.


----------



## chickenlittle

Flieger on a grey December day.


----------



## senna89wc12

The Prodiver


----------



## CubicMan

Mine, today
So nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZORD

Flieger for me today 









Merry Christmas!


----------



## brainless

Merry Christmas to all of you out there!

These are the two watches I will wear today and tomorrow:



















Happy Holidays,

Volker ;-)


----------



## bestak

Antea KS


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Lucas83

bestak said:


> Antea KS


may i know what is the size of your wrist?


----------



## bestak

Lucas83 said:


> may i know what is the size of your wrist?


16,5cm / 6,496 inch


----------



## Lucas83

Thank you


----------



## Lucas83

bestak said:


> 16,5cm / 6,496 inch


your wrist size about the same as mine, do u mind show a front view of the watch while wearing it?


----------



## bestak

Lucas83 said:


> your wrist size about the same as mine, do u mind show a front view of the watch while wearing it?


Here it is a quick'n dirty photo made with my phone


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Antea KS


----------



## Lucas83

bestak said:


> Here it is a quick'n dirty photo made with my phone


thanks alot appreciate your effort, the size look just nice for you.


----------



## David8b

stuffler said:


> Schauer on the 23rd


This watch reminds me too much of this guy...


----------



## flyingpicasso

Henry Krinkle said:


> Antea KS


Amazing photo of a beautiful watch--wow!


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Thanks, the Antea is a beautiful watch.


----------



## cheapshades2012

Henry Krinkle said:


> Thanks, the Antea is a beautiful watch.


It is indeed. Beautiful.


----------



## ZORD

I could post here every day, that is how much I wear my Flieger. I promise I will stop, but I could not resist today since I made these with regular camera (not smartphone).

















Happy New Year to all.


----------



## brainless

In this thread I saw similar footers often.
Now I want to try my new tool too:

2 x 3 = 6
10 x 56 = 560
21 x 378 = 7938

Hi, it works! :-!

Volker ;-)

Sent from my _HP-45_ using _Tapacalc_ *

http://www.hpmuseum.org/45.jpg


----------



## zpyder

Guilty as charged, though I try to trim it to whether it was sent on my phone or tablet. I find it can sometimes be useful, much like facebook when it tells you if you're "talking" to someone who is replying by their mobile. I find often people communicate and say things differently depending on if they're sat at a desk typing, or out and about on their phone and only have time to say something short and to the point.



brainless said:


> In this thread I saw similar footers often.
> Now I want to try my new tool too:
> 
> 2 x 3 = 6
> 10 x 56 = 560
> 21 x 378 = 7938
> 
> Hi, it works! :-!
> 
> Volker ;-)
> 
> Sent from my _HP-45_ using _Tapacalc_ *
> 
> http://www.hpmuseum.org/45.jpg


----------



## sergio65




----------



## PK-GAT

Haircutting session accompanied by Marine Original.


----------



## naunau




----------



## Nasir Kasmani

this thread is like a watchporn. =)


----------



## iceman767

Stowa Marine Chronograph says hello.


----------



## zpyder

iceman767 said:


> Stowa Marine Chronograph says hello.


Awesome watch, what size wrist are you and how does it wear?


----------



## Ita

brainless said:


> In this thread I saw similar footers often.
> Now I want to try my new tool too:
> 
> 2 x 3 = 6
> 10 x 56 = 560
> 21 x 378 = 7938
> 
> Hi, it works! :-!
> 
> Volker ;-)
> 
> Sent from my _HP-45_ using _Tapacalc_ *
> 
> http://www.hpmuseum.org/45.jpg


My brother came home with a HP45 in the early or mid '70's.... They were astounding technology back then... b-)

Ita


----------



## schticy




----------



## iceman767

Cheers - my wrist size is 7.25 and it does wear quite regular on my wrist due to the lugs. . S

My first Stowa and by no means the last. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65

I have one and my wrist is 6.5/6.75 and it's fine too,

it's kind of bulky through with 14 mm thick but size (diameter) of 41mm is not an issue...


----------



## Henry Krinkle




----------



## tosullivan




----------



## schticy

Timing my morning _triple_ espresso :-! 
[about 28 seconds]


----------



## Ita

schticy said:


> Timing my morning _triple_ espresso :-!
> [about 28 seconds]


The watch is stunning and the coffee looks delicious.... Would go very well with my Alvear 1927 Pedro Ximenez :-! Yum Yum and Yum...

Ita


----------



## iceman767

You're quite right- it does appear bulky - but the dial is absolutely stunning.
May i remind you that it was your blog and your photos that i saw last year that compelled me against my better judgement to buy this piece and i've never regretted it!
Your photos are very good.


----------



## iceman767

Mine says hello on a wintery Sunday afternoon


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II




----------



## leoric

I will tomorrow! Miss Antea KS...


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice pics !


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## DCOmegafan

leoric said:


> I will tomorrow! Miss Antea KS...
> 
> View attachment 1334929
> 
> 
> View attachment 1334930


Those straps make the watch shine. What is the source/brand?


----------



## leoric

DCOmegafan said:


> Those straps make the watch shine. What is the source/brand?


Strap is genuine leather from TEKLA, code TK015BR/18. Looking nice & reasonable quality.
Bought it here at Polish watch strap retailer at the price of only 4 EUROS


----------



## leoric

... just few more pics of Miss Antea on Tekla brown leather strap:


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Long wait is over and proud owner of a Stowa Prodiver


----------



## schticy

WatchDialOrange said:


> Long wait is over and proud owner of a Stowa Prodiver


Congrats - looks great :-! and worth the long wait.

A bit of sunshine here today:-


----------



## senna89wc12

The almighty Prodiver


----------



## JFingers

Nelly-bell doesn't care which watch I'm wearing...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Mercurian

Guilty of not coming in here for awhile..

Flieger Chrono, photo taken yesterday..


----------



## harrym71

Always puts a smile on my face.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonobailey

My new handwind Partitio and my first Stowa.

everything I expected and more!


----------



## Ita

Congrats Jono...

Great looking watch. |>

Ita


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Prodiver limette on NATO


----------



## Quartersawn

Baumuster B 2801


----------



## Fikk




----------



## Bwana1




----------



## tomek123er




----------



## schticy




----------



## schticy

midday watch change :roll:


----------



## FliegerPL

Flieger today ...


----------



## iceman767




----------



## iceman767




----------



## Ita

iceman767 said:


>


Delectable...

Ita


----------



## Tony Abbate

Stowa Antea KS Silver 41 on a custom ostrich leg strap


----------



## schticy




----------



## cheapshades2012

I seem to like all these watches


----------



## iceman767




----------



## inlanding

Haven't had this one on my wrist for awhile



Glen


----------



## FliegerPL

Today .... Stowa Antea 365 COSC on the new Rios Ostrich strap ...


----------



## FliegerPL

bestak said:


> Antea KS


amazing picture...


----------



## schticy




----------



## Ric Capucho

schticy said:


>


Nice pickie.

Ric


----------



## MasterBlaster300

My Antea Ks...


----------



## cheapshades2012

MasterBlaster300 said:


> My Antea Ks...


That's a great photo What a weekend : Li Na takes the title with beauty and grace, Nadal against Stan the Man tomorrow and he'll need Bond-like survival instincts to get through and these beautiful watches to gaze upon between the two matches.


----------



## MasterBlaster300

cheapshades2012 said:


> That's a great photo What a weekend : Li Na takes the title with beauty and grace, Nadal against Stan the Man tomorrow and he'll need Bond-like survival instincts to get through and these beautiful watches to gaze upon between the two matches.


Thanks! It was a quick photo I took this morning with my Iphone, and then spruced up a little with Photoshop.
Bill


----------



## schticy




----------



## PK-GAT

I always tempted to capture the blued hands every time it appeared.


----------



## chickenlittle

Stowa Flieger on a Seiko W20-35L1-ZE bracelet.


----------



## Ita

Great looking watch... The bracelet looks like it was made for it! 

Ita


----------



## spronston

Flieger for me today.


----------



## Torrefies

Reg Barber and Stowa together at last! You have good taste!



schticy said:


>


----------



## schticy

Torrefies said:


> Reg Barber and Stowa together at last! You have good taste!


Thanks - both share top-notch quality and finishing! And are beautiful objects.
(for those who are into their coffee these are a C-flat and a US curve. Somewhere in the background there's a 58mm flat.)


----------



## spronston

Stowa for me again today - Antea this time:


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## H_J_R_

Older pic!


----------



## Tony Abbate

I"ll play


----------



## PK-GAT

Playing with the sunset light.


----------



## Orsoni

This thread needs more MO's


----------



## spronston

Orsoni said:


> This thread needs more MO's


OK, I'll wear mine today:


----------



## darylccc

It has finally arrived  just in time for the lunar new year.


----------



## Ita

spronston said:


> OK, I'll wear mine today:
> 
> View attachment 1363810
> 
> 
> View attachment 1363811


Very very nice.... 

Ita


----------



## harrym71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatscore

^Awesome! What kind of strap is that?


----------



## FliegerPL

harrym71 said:


>


Superb watch and strap that looks like a shell cordovan, but i'm not sure


----------



## Bwana1

The Schauer Brothers


----------



## Steppy

very nice, I see it arrived safely


----------



## schticy




----------



## Steppy




----------



## schticy

@ steppy : wow! looks great.


----------



## harrym71

heatscore said:


> ^Awesome! What kind of strap is that?


It's a custom made Horween Shell Cordovan made by Myron.

Here's another view.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inlieu

新年快樂! Happy New Year!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Stowa Prodiver for all you Seattle Seahawks fans that love this color.


----------



## Patonki

inlieu said:


> 新年快樂! Happy New Year!
> 
> View attachment 1366127


What a beautiful watch and what an amazing picture of the watch!! Two thumbs up


----------



## schticy

Stowa and Nomos - a beautiful match 
(sorry about the date - forgot to change it :roll


----------



## Orsoni

Back to wearing the Stowa MO today...I find that the hand cranker has an engaging appeal that I find hard to resist :-!


----------



## schticy

Prodiver 
_MG_7344-Edit - Copy by schticy, on Flick

[


----------



## spronston

I'm wearing one of my favourites today:


----------



## harrym71

Yeah, wearing this guy again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Vintage Stowa Landeron 248, ca. 1969.

Just returned from my watchmender who's nicely freshened up the gold plating and movement, so it's now as beautiful inside as it is outside. The tortoise shell dial is difficult to photograph, but hopefully this one gives you an idea.

Any guesses as to what my wife is called?

Ric


----------



## rmullins

Will have my Flieger in a few weeks. Until then I've got my grandfather's 1961 ref 5512 submariner which will be going in for a servicing once I get the Flieger


----------



## Patonki

rmullins said:


> View attachment 1371950
> 
> 
> Will have my Flieger in a few weeks. Until then I've got my grandfather's 1961 ref 5512 submariner which will be going in for a servicing once I get the Flieger


Ehh. The thread is about Stowas... Please try to stay on topic


----------



## Ric Capucho

rmullins said:


> View attachment 1371950
> 
> 
> Will have my Flieger in a few weeks. Until then I've got my grandfather's 1961 ref 5512 submariner which will be going in for a servicing once I get the Flieger


Your grandfather left you an amazing legacy. I hope it reminds you of him every day, and as it looks as good now as it did in 1961, I hope it brings you cheer anyway.

Ric


----------



## harrym71

rmullins said:


> View attachment 1371950
> 
> 
> Will have my Flieger in a few weeks. Until then I've got my grandfather's 1961 ref 5512 submariner which will be going in for a servicing once I get the Flieger


What a beauty.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

rmullins said:


> View attachment 1371950
> 
> 
> Will have my Flieger in a few weeks. Until then I've got my grandfather's 1961 ref 5512 submariner which will be going in for a servicing once I get the Flieger


Similar boat. My Flieger is shipping out shortly and the Seamaster Pro is going in for servicing once it arrives.


----------



## sergio65

Ric Capucho said:


> Vintage Stowa Landeron 248, ca. 1969.
> 
> Just returned from my watchmender who's nicely freshened up the gold plating and movement, so it's now as beautiful inside as it is outside. The tortoise shell dial is difficult to photograph, but hopefully this one gives you an idea.
> 
> Any guesses as to what my wife is called?
> 
> Ric


Wow thats a watch!


----------



## FliegerPL

After a few days with Antea 365 , time for my Airman again.


----------



## spronston

My MOLE II demanded some wrist time today:


----------



## MasterBlaster300

My Bauhaus Beauty!


----------



## hchj

Bought this for my father. Just delivered a few hrs ago... I couldn't help but trying it on. It oozes quality!
















Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkwpk




----------



## Thijsmens

Almost his 2nd birthday. Still more than happy with it, wearing it every day.


----------



## gigel113

Since there's so much snow, let's just enjoy it


----------



## NikAlex




----------



## spronston

Flieger today:


----------



## cheapshades2012

I have to say that watch looks amazing. It's been said before but no harm saying again.


MasterBlaster300 said:


> My Bauhaus Beauty!


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Thanks and I agree! Pictures do not do the silver dial and blued hands justice! I literally gasped the first time I opened the boxed and looked at it!


----------



## inlieu

Shell cordovan, where have you been all my life? I just received this strap yesterday. It's so soft and comfortable and definitely the first of many. :-!


----------



## rmullins

Patonki said:


> Ehh. The thread is about Stowas... Please try to stay on topic


Better?


----------



## Patonki

rmullins said:


> Better?











Much ;-) Sorry for being so crass...


----------



## rmullins

Patonki said:


> View attachment 1382292
> 
> 
> Much ;-) Sorry for being so crass...


Not a problem at all. I just felt left out. 4 months in the waiting room was getting to me.


----------



## Patonki

rmullins said:


> Not a problem at all. I just felt left out. 4 months in the waiting room was getting to me.


Same here. Been through this thread (122 pages) a quite few times in the past months... Not the easiest wait esp. after getting the shipping notice :-d


----------



## rmullins

Lume works


----------



## velvetdon25

Patonki said:


> Same here. Been through this thread (122 pages) a quite few times in the past months... Not the easiest wait esp. after getting the shipping notice :-d


Gentlemen 








Edit: Ok, I think it's time to trim a little of my arm hair. Becomes a problem if the arm hair is overlapping onto the dial


----------



## Patonki

velvetdon25 said:


> Gentlemen


Someone needs to continue this :-d


----------



## flyingpicasso

Forgot to wait for the second hand to get clear of the others...hate when I do that!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Patonki said:


> Someone needs to continue this :-d


Indeed, someone should.

Ric


----------



## Jeff_C

Checking in

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spronston

Spending Valentine's Day with one I really love - my MOLE I


----------



## Mercurian

Have a good weekend ahead everybody and Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## tatt169

Been giving my MO some wristime lately, beautiful watch... I really need to wear this more!









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## spronston

Wearing my Antea 390 today -- it will always hold a special place in my collection because it was my first mechanical watch purchase:


----------



## stefano11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stefano11

a few more... excuse the winter dry knuckles...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Meine Flieger on Bund strappen.! : )


----------



## persco




----------



## schticy

Rather excited to be wearing two new arrivals this evening  
(excuse the photography - will do better this weekend!):-


_MG_7425-Edit - Copy by schticy, on Flickr


_MG_7413-Edit - Copy by schticy, on Flickr


----------



## cheapshades2012

How did you get those out of interest? I've made enquiries at Stowa and the Schauer watches only appear in the Stowa newsletter. They look superb!


----------



## schticy

cheapshades2012 said:


> How did you get those out of interest? I've made enquiries at Stowa and the Schauer watches only appear in the Stowa newsletter. They look superb!


Thanks! They were offered as a pair on the last day of the Adventskalendar and didn't sell straightaway so I was lucky enough to pick them up - really pleased I did


----------



## JuJu.

Just received my first Stowa today  I am very pleased with its design and build quality.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

KS on an NOS early 80s 7 row NSA to see if I like the Antea on a bracelet:


----------



## hahaha3111

Wear it everyday!!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Henry Krinkle said:


> KS on an NOS early 80s 7 row NSA to see if I like the Antea on a bracelet:


Wow, how lovely is that. Just wow.

Ric


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Couple glamour shots of my 2801.


----------



## schticy

Still wearing this one:-

_MG_7454-Edit - Copy by schticy, on Flickr


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Ric Capucho said:


> Wow, how lovely is that. Just wow.
> 
> Ric


Thanks Ric. I find that the steel bracelet really seems to make the blued hands stand out. I may have to spring for the mesh bracelet.


----------



## stefano11

my first Stowa...MO...bought from a forum member 2 yrs ago...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheapshades2012

Looks great.Looks bigger than I expected, which I like


----------



## Quartersawn

I wore my 2801 today.


----------



## stefano11

probably due to ...6.5" wrist + white dial + lens/angle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrroey




----------



## BSLNoel




----------



## rmullins

While a nato is probably not going to be in the regular rotation on this watch, had to do it for the USA Canada hockey game


----------



## Ita

rmullins said:


> View attachment 1392642
> 
> 
> While a nato is probably not going to be in the regular rotation on this watch, had to do it for the USA Canada hockey game


Great watch! With logo, with date and sweep seconds is my favourite... 

Ita


----------



## marlowe55

My new (to me) Melone Prodiver was looking exceptionally good today.


----------



## MasterBlaster300

The Classical Stowa Antea KS!



B.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Saxon007 said:


> I wore my 2801 today.


Any chance of a pickie of the movement?

Ric


----------



## soaking.fused

MasterBlaster300 said:


> The Classical Stowa Antea KS!
> 
> 
> 
> B.


I see what you did there..And likey

Soak.


----------



## Ita

OMG I'm loving this watch...

Ita


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

http://

Drinking red wine with my Queen!


----------



## domalley3

spronston said:


> Spending Valentine's Day with one I really love - my MOLE I
> View attachment 1383746


Love the strap --- where did you get it? I've been looking for a black strap with a little red in it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## spronston

domalley3 said:


> Love the strap --- where did you get it? I've been looking for a black strap with a little red in it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


It is a nice strap, although the red stitching is not quite as vibrant as it appears in the photos -- it is actually closer to the colour of the red '12' on the watch face.

I purchased it from watchgecko.com in April 2013. The strap is branded "watchgecko" on the back so I assume it is one of their own. Had a quick look on their site but couldn't find it currently for sale.

The details from their invoice are as follows, incase you want to contact them to enquire further:
_1 x Genuine Leather Crocodile Grain Watch Strap with Red stitching (CRC-RED) = £17.95
Size 22mm_

Here is another photo that shows more detail of the strap:


----------



## Dankoh69

My STOWA, since 20 Feb 2014... b-)


----------



## Orsoni

Just received my Antea 365 a week ago but, haven't been able to post a picture until now:



Beautiful in a minimalist way.


----------



## schticy

Perfect for a lazy Sunday:-

_MG_7468-Edit - Copy by schticy, on Flickr


----------



## Churlish

Stowa Marine Original on a Hirsch Highland strap.









-Churlish


----------



## Longhairdontcare




----------



## spronston

Antea on a new nato for me today:


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Did someone say Nato!!!

(Or is this a Zulu? I forgot?)


----------



## rmullins

Going to be the same watch for a while, but got a new strap last night


----------



## tomek123er

A little bit red hands, cause today is cold morning.


----------



## WatchDialOrange




----------



## Churlish

My MO at work.


----------



## flame2000

Seatime on a lazy Sat afternoon.


----------



## Kid_A

Antea handaufzug in work...


----------



## schticy

_MG_7694-Edit - Copy by schticy, on Flickr


----------



## tatt169

MO for today on the dark brown w/cream stitching.

Exuse the poor photography. (sony xperia z camera really is poor)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfred.newman

Flieger B 2801...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schticy

_MG_7715-Edit - Copy by schticy, on Flickr


----------



## kai1839

As always. Stowa Flieger automatic.


----------



## Patonki

The Flieger on a Hirsch Terra!


----------



## Kid_A

stowa marine original s.e.


----------



## Cheshire Mark

Mark


----------



## Ita

Cheshire Mark said:


> View attachment 1406636
> 
> 
> Mark


Special... Simply SPECIAL.... |>

Ita


----------



## Riese Mils




----------



## StufflerMike

Berlin Hauptbahnhof ?


----------



## Riese Mils

stuffler said:


> Berlin Hauptbahnhof ?


:-!


----------



## stefano11

marine original









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169

Marine Original day!









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## robertl

tatt169 said:


> Marine Original day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch. I can't wait until mid April for mine to come in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

tatt169 said:


> Marine Original day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


What kind of strap is it? Dark brown croco?


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Stowa NYC LE on 22mm Fluco Horween shell cordovan


----------



## PK-GAT

I am trying to catch the reflection of the blue hands by a beautiful yellow ceiling lamp, but the reflection can only be captured by human eyes. My camera phone lens failed to do it.

Still, the case is glowing nicely =D










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## senna89wc12

My Stowa Flieger 2801 LE


----------



## sergio65

PK-GAT said:


> I am trying to catch the reflection of the blue hands by a beautiful yellow ceiling lamp, but the reflection can only be captured by human eyes. My camera phone lens failed to do it.
> 
> Still, the case is glowing nicely =D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


needs natural light:


----------



## schticy

Still wearing this one:


_MG_7736-Edit by schticy, on Flickr


----------



## Nutella

schticy said:


> _MG_7715-Edit - Copy by schticy, on Flickr


wow, this picture makes me very tempted to order the watch!


----------



## Cheshire Mark

I am so happy with this

Mark


----------



## Longhairdontcare

Well, it was yesterday.. But the same nonetheless


----------



## inlieu




----------



## celtics1984

Still my favorite daily wearer. 2801 stowa B.


----------



## iggy-th

I finally I have found the FLIEGER !!


----------



## Ita

OMG this watch makes me happy....

When I wear it, I look at it constanly and marvel at the simplicity and beauty! SIGH

Ita


----------



## harrym71

Still at the office.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

FLIEGER automatik with Leather NATO strap on 7-1/2" (18.4cm) wrist


----------



## Bradjhomes

Now on mesh


----------



## iggy-th

Either one Racer or Flieger !!


----------



## StufflerMike

Schauer today


----------



## Kid_A

handwinding once again....


----------



## Churlish

Marine Original on a Fluco padded cordovan strap. My first experience with cordovan! So far it's very soft and supple and smells more like leather than any other leather I've ever owned. It's the Colour 8 dye and looks to me like a rich chocolate with a hint of red.


----------



## Scofield

pls excuse the messy surroundings, kind of serving to stand out the MO to some extent. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenneth Groth

Flieger Chrono at work. Anxiously awaiting brown leather old type strap arriving shortly!

Have had this for 2 weeks and I love it more every day.


----------



## Ita

Kenneth Groth said:


> Flieger Chrono at work.
> 
> Have had this for 2 weeks and I love it more every day.
> 
> View attachment 1417441


Yes mate, that is a common theme for Stowa owners along with "the photos just don't do it justice!"

Ita


----------



## PK-GAT

Kenneth Groth said:


> Flieger Chrono at work. Anxiously awaiting brown leather old type strap arriving shortly!
> 
> Have had this for 2 weeks and I love it more every day.
> 
> View attachment 1417441


Why don't you use the Flieger Original strap?

I think it will look extremely awesome on the dark brown - IMHO =D

Nice acquisition BTW.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## iggy-th

Flieger Friday !!


----------



## Dankoh69

SuayR mak!


----------



## iggy-th

Dankoh69 said:


> SuayR mak!


Wow Dankoh69 you can speak Thai !!


----------



## Dankoh69

Just a little.. Nid noi.. 

Mine today with Hirsch Lord..


----------



## inlieu




----------



## stefano11

sold the flieger NY LE (miss the heft and the strap width though) ....and picked up a flieger auto (love the date, logo and central seconds) ...thanks WUS...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanlion

Curious. Is that a middle brown strap? And why are the hands black?



Orsoni said:


> Just received my Antea 365 a week ago but, haven't been able to post a picture until now:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful in a minimalist way.


----------



## Orsoni

bryanlion said:


> Curious. Is that a middle brown strap? And why are the hands black?


No. That is the light brown croco strap.

The hands are heat blued but, under certain lighting conditions (mostly outdoors) the hands can appear to be black.


----------



## schticy

black and white today


_MG_7741-Edit by schticy, on Flickr


----------



## Ita

stefano11 said:


> sold the flieger NY LE (miss the heft and the strap width though) ....and picked up a flieger auto (love the date, logo and central seconds) ...thanks WUS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YUM....

That is my watch... Date, Logo and Crock strap... Who says the Fleiger can't be dressy?

Ita


----------



## Fikk




----------



## sduford

bryanlion said:


> Curious. Is that a middle brown strap? And why are the hands black?


That's a characteristic of true heat blued hands as opposed to painted hands. The heat-blued hands appear black or nearly black heads on. But whee you catch a primary reflection at an angle it shines a with a beautiful sheen of metallic blue.


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## PK-GAT

Perfect fit for a cloudy day. It can preserve the strap from my sweat.


----------



## iggy-th

sduford said:


> That's a characteristic of true heat blued hands as opposed to painted hands. The heat-blued hands appear black or nearly black heads on. But whee you catch a primary reflection at an angle it shines a with a beautiful sheen of metallic blue.


Exactly as Sduford said,

the worst part of Heated Blue Hands is

When you are behind the steering wheel..... cant control my eyes not to look at the beautiful blue hands when they caught the sun light and turn Nicely Blue !!
almost hit the other car once


----------



## UFN

Had my Schauer Einzeiger out yesterday (first time for long) - almost reconsidered putting it up for sale 










/U.


----------



## bryanlion

Thanks for clearing that up. Also, what's your wrist circumference/width?



Orsoni said:


> No. That is the light brown croco strap.
> 
> The hands are heat blued but, under certain lighting conditions (mostly outdoors) the hands can appear to be black.


----------



## chickenlittle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inlanding

Keeps fantastic time!



Glen


----------



## Donald.K

inlanding said:


> Keeps fantastic time!
> 
> 
> 
> Glen












Flieger Baumuster B today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

Flieger with Light Brown Croco


----------



## Alex ate14

Ita said:


> Who says the Fleiger can't be dressy?
> 
> Ita


Well, I can't


----------



## Ita

Alex ate14 said:


> Well, I can't


That looks absolutely Trick... 

Ita


----------



## Alex ate14

Thank you!
The truth is that I love it with any kind of strap.


----------



## stefano11

another one of the logo date flieger...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinkycad

sergio65 said:


> Wow thats a watch!


Gorgeous. Lovely strap too


----------



## flyingpicasso

kinkycad said:


> Gorgeous. Lovely strap too


Picture?

Edit: found it


----------



## elbilo

Ikarus on blue leather nato reporting!









Eric


----------



## Revan

Flieger 6498 KS


----------



## Ita

I really like that version Eric ;-)

Ita


----------



## elbilo

Ita said:


> I really like that version Eric ;-)
> 
> Ita


thanks! i feel it's a great mix of classic and modern.


----------



## Kid_A

ikarus on blue...great combination...


----------



## Kid_A

looks pretty hot



Revan said:


> Flieger 6498 KS


----------



## Bobby75

elbilo said:


> Ikarus on blue leather nato reporting!
> 
> View attachment 1425850
> 
> 
> Eric


Now that looks sweet! I have a second Stowa on order (Partitio) To go with my Antea KS and this is the third one I have in consideration and I have to say, that's probably the best picture of one I have found. Ikarus with top movement, think that will be my third Stowa (Forth being the chronograph)


----------



## elbilo

Thank you! It's a great watch, and would make a great addition to your STOWA collection!


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## Odin43

On Phoenix nato


----------



## Rubikon

Birthday wearing!

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Reynoldbot

Howdy! I've been following this forum for several months, placed my order for a Flieger in January, and received it in the mail yesterday (on my birthday no less!). Here she is, looking mighty fine!









The fit and finish are simply perfect, and I was not prepared for how beautiful the watch would look in person. I've seen people post here how intoxicating it is to see those hands flash blue in the right light and I can testify to that wholeheartedly. There was one tiny surprise, however, and that is the design of the crown. It looks like they've replaced the traditional onion crown with a flatter crown embellished with the Stowa logo. Given the choice I probably would have preferred the onion crown, but this new crown looks fine and works well with the rest of the watch, so no problems here.


----------



## inlieu

Reynoldbot said:


> There was one tiny surprise, however, and that is the design of the crown. It looks like they've replaced the traditional onion crown with a flatter crown embellished with the Stowa logo. Given the choice I probably would have preferred the onion crown, but this new crown looks fine and works well with the rest of the watch, so no problems here.


Congrats and happy birthday! From looking at the Stowa website it looks like your particular model, Flieger with logo, comes with a non-onion, Stowa logo crown. Same goes for the Ikarus, but I'm sure an onion crown could be requested instead.

I also found it interesting that the logo models come with the "Made in Germany" script at the bottom. That was the first thing I noticed in your picture because mine, non-logo with date, doesn't have that. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Reynoldbot

By gum you're right! I never noticed that before looking at the site. Even if I would have preferred the onion crown, I have to say that Stowa is demonstrating a really fine attention to detail to include such minute variations to the range of Flieger models. Knowing that I have the proper crown for the model, I'm happy to keep it.


----------



## olegr

Reynoldbot said:


> Howdy! I've been following this forum for several months, placed my order for a Flieger in January, and received it in the mail yesterday (on my birthday no less!). Here she is, looking mighty fine!
> 
> View attachment 1427865
> 
> 
> The fit and finish are simply perfect, and I was not prepared for how beautiful the watch would look in person. I've seen people post here how intoxicating it is to see those hands flash blue in the right light and I can testify to that wholeheartedly. There was one tiny surprise, however, and that is the design of the crown. It looks like they've replaced the traditional onion crown with a flatter crown embellished with the Stowa logo. Given the choice I probably would have preferred the onion crown, but this new crown looks fine and works well with the rest of the watch, so no problems here.


I looked into the crown thing when I was considering which Flieger to get. The default crown for the Logo no date version is the old style for some reason, but they offered to put in the onion crown if I wanted it. Ultimately, I ended up getting the logo+date watch, so it wasn't an issue.


----------



## olegr




----------



## Ric Capucho

Vintage Stowa Landeron 248, ca. 1969.

Ric


----------



## iggy-th

Flieger Automatik + Black Leather Strap (22mm cut ends to 20mm)


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## Kid_A

pretty interesting combination. well done.



iggy-th said:


> Flieger Automatik + Black Leather Strap (22mm cut ends to 20mm)


----------



## Kid_A

classy picture... 



Ric Capucho said:


> Vintage Stowa Landeron 248, ca. 1969.
> 
> Ric


----------



## Kid_A

IMHO perfect!



iggy-th said:


> Flieger with Light Brown Croco


----------



## iggy-th

Kid_A .... 

Thanks man.....
Flieger Auto (40mm) was a little too small for me and my 7-1/2" wrist
so using 22mm cut ends to fit 20mm lugs would be the solution for all
it does give a massivier and chunkier look + feel with 22mm strap 

but the croco strap should just kept it as slim line as 20mm.


----------



## Odin43




----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## trendo

2801 handwind, exhibition back. Does not get a whole lot of wrist time anymore....thinking about flipping it to help fund a submariner. Am I crazy?


----------



## stefano11

flieger auto...same watch, different angles....and new strap...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinPeacock




----------



## ddthanhbb

Nice weekend every one!


----------



## Dankoh69

Bon weekend!


----------



## PK-GAT

The Flieger under a strong sunlight exposure.



















And its refection..


----------



## Mr_N

My new, to me, Flieger has arrived (thanks for the deal Skilfing)

Now let's see if I've worked out how to put pictures here:


----------



## Ita

Me...

This now...



Excuse the crap phone pic, but this is here and now and I love this watch!!!!!

Ita


----------



## elbilo

Ita said:


> Me...
> 
> This now...
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the crap phone pic, but this is here and now and I love this watch!!!!!
> 
> Ita


Ita, you're making it more difficult for me to wait until July for mine! I enjoy seeing your pics and enthusiasm for the MA!

Eric


----------



## Kid_A

great timepiece. keep it or leave it....it will still be a perfect flieger)


trendo said:


> 2801 handwind, exhibition back. Does not get a whole lot of wrist time anymore....thinking about flipping it to help fund a submariner. Am I crazy?


----------



## Pawel_Korab

Flieger COSC for last 3 days after long time of MO being in charge on my wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

It's been such a sunny day today and I presume I wore the right watch referring to the fine weather:










Have a nice weekend,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Steppy

Would be more than happy to take it off your hands!



trendo said:


> 2801 handwind, exhibition back. Does not get a whole lot of wrist time anymore....thinking about flipping it to help fund a submariner. Am I crazy?


----------



## Henry Krinkle




----------



## Shieze

brainless said:


> It's been such a sunny day today and I presume I wore the right watch referring to the fine weather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend,
> 
> Volker ;-)


I love this watch.


----------



## UFN

Yes. For my part absolutely the design I'd most like Stowa to remake 

/U.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Shieze said:


> I love this watch.


I love that watch too!


----------



## Kid_A

great combination. haven't seen it before, but looks pretty good.


Henry Krinkle said:


>


----------



## inlanding

A wonderful timepiece and great lume











Glen


----------



## stefano11

still on the honeymoon stage w this one...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Ita

stefano11 said:


> still on the honeymoon stage w this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch... Nice pic...

Ita


----------



## NikAlex




----------



## stefano11

thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonywalk

Happy to be joining this thread today after a soujourn in the waiting lounge.

Here's my Antea 365 alongside the my 24 year old Seiko that whilst still ticking, has a few issues and can retire in comfort.


----------



## soaking.fused

Prodiver

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Kid_A

great replacement for classic seiko....classic stowa)


tonywalk said:


> Happy to be joining this thread today after a soujourn in the waiting lounge.
> 
> Here's my Antea 365 alongside the my 24 year old Seiko that whilst still ticking, has a few issues and can retire in comfort.
> 
> View attachment 1442301


----------



## Kid_A

reliable piece....stowa marine original (special edition) on grey stowa gator...


----------



## marlowe55

soaking.fused said:


> Prodiver
> 
> Sent from something electronic. soak.


Great looking Prodiver, the blue dial is outstanding!!


----------



## iggy-th

Flieger while catching morning sunlight


----------



## Alex ate14




----------



## Ita

Alex ate14 said:


>


Love it....

Ita


----------



## Odin43

On GGB strap


----------



## H.B.T

Does anyone have a flieger 6498 with a croco strap? Mind sharing pictures?

KR.


----------



## stefano11

MO ...back into rotation w/ a new strap (hadley roma in chestnut from lone star watches) and new stowa deployant ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

this is what I would image if you say: classic flieged (of course beside of IWC MARK XVI) pretty simple but effective.... very nice...


iggy-th said:


> Flieger while catching morning sunlight


----------



## Kid_A

honestly, I found it extremelly hard to get the stowa clasp on the strap without scratching it by this small steel pin inside the claps. any good tips?


stefano11 said:


> MO ...back into rotation w/ a new strap (hadley roma in chestnut from lone star watches) and new stowa deployant ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stefano11

I just hold the clasp at an upward angle and bend the strap down a bit as I pull it through carefully. For reference, the strap is 22/20 and tapers in thickness to probably less than 3mm...and clasp is 20mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

it makes the time more acceptable)


----------



## gbpack1997

First day with my new Stowa...can't get over how beautiful this is in person!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

drool! would love to eventually own a schauer chrono ... just simply stunning!

eric


----------



## soaking.fused

marlowe55 said:


> Great looking Prodiver, the blue dial is outstanding!!


Thank you

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## inlanding

MOLE is always a joy on the wrist












Glen


----------



## Ita

Alex ate14 said:


>





inlanding said:


> MOLE is always a joy on the wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glen


Beautiful ....

Ita


----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## StufflerMike

Ric Capucho said:


> Evening change to the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.
> 
> Ric


Wonderful.


----------



## soaking.fused

seatime



















Happy Diving!

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## stefano11

marine original again...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schticy

Yesterday:-


Today:


----------



## stefano11

flieger logo date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to the vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## sergio65

Steppy said:


> View attachment 1440023


fantastic watch


----------



## Quartersawn

The one on the right lol


----------



## iggy-th

the flieger has catched the sunlight thru balcony !


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## Pawel_Korab

Morning flight for Flieger today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

new strap and clasp just arived)


----------



## Kid_A

and last one today---- guys, I am pretty sure which one I will choose here....what about you? ))


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

Kid_A said:


> new strap and clasp just arived)
> 
> View attachment 1451419
> View attachment 1451420


beautiful clean face.

how i wish Stowa still has this offering.


----------



## Mr_N

My new Marine A10 has just arrived. It's for my birthday next month, but I have to try it surely...


----------



## hun23

My first German


----------



## marlowe55

hun23 said:


> My first German


Looking great on the mesh!!


----------



## flyingpicasso

Mr_N said:


> My new Marine A10 has just arrived. It's for my birthday next month, but I have to try it surely...


Ah...silver dial with the new logo! Would love to hear your impressions of the watch in a new thread.


----------



## Kid_A

I agree. This one is from 2003 I beleive. No. 004 of 500 made)



Nasir Kasmani said:


> beautiful clean face.
> 
> how i wish Stowa still has this offering.


----------



## Kid_A

this is magic piece. I am jealous)


inlanding said:


> MOLE is always a joy on the wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glen


----------



## somo

So is it the silver dial that has the cream look?



flyingpicasso said:


> Ah...silver dial with the new logo! Would love to hear your impressions of the watch in a new thread.


----------



## inlieu

My Flieger is my daily, but I was in the mood for the KS today


----------



## flyingpicasso

somo said:


> So is it the silver dial that has the cream look?


Yep. Flat out gorgeous in person.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

hun23 said:


> My first German


Very Nice Prodiver!!


----------



## jlindman

Just the good old MO









Skickas från min iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## jlindman

Just the good old MO


----------



## mr automatic

Absolutely love that watch! To me, this watch is just where it's at. Simple, subtle, yet classic. Man I need to get one of those.

Sorry, referring to the Marine Auto.


----------



## centralcoastbuc

I decided to try my TO1 on a Toshi storm grey.









Steve


----------



## stefano11

MO today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

m.o. ....suprisingly sporty watch....love it


----------



## chickenlittle




----------



## Kid_A

antea handaufzug..I call it a calm power)


----------



## Mr.Teewurst

Hi everyone, this is my first post after hiding in the bushes for months. This forum helped me a lot while shopping for my first mechanical watch, and here it is: Brand new Antea 390, 17cm wrist. Had the confirm-button almost pressed on both the KS and the KS 41 before opting for the in-between size and I think I made the right choice (regarding the size, although I am also very happy with the automatic movement).
Cheers!


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Churlish

My new-to-me Antea day-date:


----------



## Kid_A

Stowa M.O. special edition on handmade rooster leg leather strap Love this watch)


----------



## Apollo83

For one night only...
The good news was I got my Antea KS 1 month early 
The bad news is I have to put it away until my birthday :-(


----------



## Kid_A

what a self-discpiline)



Apollo83 said:


> For one night only...
> The good news was I got my Antea KS 1 month early
> The bad news is I have to put it away until my birthday :-(
> 
> View attachment 1457925


----------



## Apollo83

Kid_A said:


> what a self-discpiline)


With some assistance from my wife... :roll:


----------



## stefano11

trying out a casual looking gator strap for the flieger today....thank you WUS sales forum..,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

i know this quite well)


Apollo83 said:


> With some assistance from my wife... :roll:


----------



## Pawel_Korab

Blue to me as much as possible 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## kentlinardi

Mr.Teewurst said:


> View attachment 1456985
> 
> Hi everyone, this is my first post after hiding in the bushes for months. This forum helped me a lot while shopping for my first mechanical watch, and here it is: Brand new Antea 390, 17cm wrist. Had the confirm-button almost pressed on both the KS and the KS 41 before opting for the in-between size and I think I made the right choice (regarding the size, although I am also very happy with the automatic movement).
> Cheers!


With the new logo I see? would like to see more pics!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stefano11

same as yesterday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

Dankoh69 said:


> Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


what strap is it? stowa aligator?


----------



## Kid_A

keep on stowin'....


----------



## Churlish

Finally took a picture that shows the blued hands.


----------



## inlieu

Overcast days. Good for washing cars and getting shots of blued hands.


----------



## robertl

Churlish said:


> View attachment 1460355
> 
> View attachment 1460354
> 
> Finally took a picture that shows the blued hands.


Is that the matte case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Churlish

robertl said:


> Is that the matte case?


Yes! I'm really happy with the matte brushed finish. I've never seen the polished version in person so I don't have an actual comparison but I generally don't like my watches too shiny (unless it's a pure dress watch).


----------



## robertl

Churlish said:


> Yes! I'm really happy with the matte brushed finish. I've never seen the polished version in person so I don't have an actual comparison but I generally don't like my watches too shiny (unless it's a pure dress watch).


I'm waiting for mine to come in, 10 days ago I was told it would be shipped within 2 weeks. Mine should look the same as yours except for the crown. I can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utallvol

My new purchase Auto with silver face came in this week. The blue croc band really makes this beautiful piece stand out


----------



## Kid_A

shell cordovan strap, right?


Churlish said:


> View attachment 1460355
> 
> 
> Finally took a picture that shows the blued hands.


----------



## Kid_A

when harry met sally ..... omega smp mid size vs. stowa m.o.)


----------



## Dankoh69

Kid_A said:


> what strap is it? stowa aligator?


That's a Hirsch Lord integrated deployment buckle strap..










Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Churlish

Kid_A said:


> shell cordovan strap, right?


Yes, it's a padded Fluco cordovan strap in the dye 8 colour.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Kid_A

wow, looks pretty good with the blue bezel)



H_J_R_ said:


> I love this thing so much. I am thinking of buying the black as well as the prodiver bezel for it too. I'd really like for you to share your pictures of a seatime with a prodiver style bezel. Cheers and have a good weekend!


----------



## Kid_A

pretty nice combination. well done)



Churlish said:


> Yes, it's a padded Fluco cordovan strap in the dye 8 colour.


----------



## Kid_A

great ostrich strap...



sergio65 said:


>


----------



## WatchDialOrange

New Prodiver Bezel Black/Silver installed


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Pawel_Korab

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saxoo

just got back from service but probably last few occasions for wear before it finds a new home....late 30's model cal.150...


----------



## Kid_A

looks great how accurate is this piece?


saxoo said:


> just got back from service but probably last few occasions for wear before it finds a new home....late 30's model cal.150...
> 
> View attachment 1464622


----------



## Kid_A

catching some sunlight....


----------



## saxoo

Kid_A said:


> looks great how accurate is this piece?


Thanks! I didn't measured but assume around +-30-40sec/day now after the service....you can't expect too much from a watch of this age and grade altough the mechanism looks like it came out from the factory yesterday


----------



## DanielW

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Stowa airman for a titillating Tuesday...............


----------



## stefano11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inlanding

Easy to read dial...


----------



## Kid_A

what a massive pam-style strap. real gator?


stefano11 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachy




----------



## Mr_N

anachy said:


> View attachment 1469658
> 
> View attachment 1469659
> 
> View attachment 1469660


What strap/bracelet is that, it's not Stowa ...is it?

Looks good, I prefer it to the Mesh offering


----------



## soaking.fused

seatime
Prodiver

Soak.


----------



## anachy

Mr_N said:


> What strap/bracelet is that, it's not Stowa ...is it?
> 
> Looks good, I prefer it to the Mesh offering


It's a seiko bracelet


----------



## Mr_N

...back to the original riveted strap so far today


----------



## Mr_N

anachy said:


> It's a seiko bracelet


You've inspired me to try my Flieger with the strap from a Tag Heuer Professional that has been relegated to the "no longer worn box"...
















...not a perfect fit, but I think I like it :-!


----------



## stefano11

Kid_A said:


> what a massive pam-style strap. real gator?


gator belly was the description on the fs forum 
...does look massive from that pic/angle... more accurate pic would be the one on page 73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerobert

2007 Fleiger
New Blued Hands, New Onion Crown, just back from being overhauled.....soooo nice!


----------



## Reynoldbot

My FLieger in FLorida:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnipples24

After some saving and heavy debating what watch I wanted this finally came up for sale so I had to buy. Amazing piece!


----------



## Kid_A

my stowa has new shoes...with classic 20mm matt buckle... I am loving it)


----------



## Kid_A

great choice buddy....


Schnipples24 said:


> After some saving and heavy debating what watch I wanted this finally came up for sale so I had to buy. Amazing piece!


----------



## somo

Arrived today.


----------



## pepcr1

New arrival this morning!


----------



## flyingpicasso

pepcr1 said:


> New arrival this morning!


Love that watch! Would be interested to see you start another thread with your thoughts about it compared to your fantastic collection.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## anaplian

Ric Capucho said:


> Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.
> 
> Ric


Erm, yeah. Probably 'en route' to Germany.


----------



## Ric Capucho

anaplian said:


> Erm, yeah. Probably 'en route' to Germany.


The aircraft book me grandpa gave me doesn't have a pickie of an Heinkel in it.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Updated pickies of the Stowa Flieger.

Ric


----------



## Mr_N

The award for the best lume shot goes to...



Ric Capucho said:


> Ric


----------



## darthng

on my wrist this week


----------



## jpfwatch

I just recieved a hirsch terra strap. I stole the idea from the wus member Patonki (see page 128 of this post).
I think it looks great.


----------



## stefano11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy

Schauer on Schauer Kubus Bracelet


----------



## Mr_N

jpfwatch said:


> View attachment 1476488


Think I need one of those too - looks very good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1

New canvas on my Baumuster B,


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

great croco strap. is this stowa one?


Dankoh69 said:


> Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

My new Antea 365...


----------



## Dankoh69

Kid_A said:


> great croco strap. is this stowa one?


It is a Hirsch lord with integrated deployment buckle.. Nice design..


----------



## Kid_A

good choice...



Dankoh69 said:


> It is a Hirsch lord with integrated deployment buckle.. Nice design..


----------



## Kid_A

pretty classic....



anaplian said:


> My new Antea 365...
> 
> View attachment 1481786


----------



## arcanum

*Beware of sharks little black forest lady, after all you are not a prodiver.*


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## Thijsmens

Don't know exactly where to put it so I hope you don't mind to write my question here...

I noticed that the MO with roman numbers comes with the 4 written as IIII instead of what I thought is correct to be IV... Is it because of some kind of 'whatch-rule' or just for the looks? Hopefully not a mistake...


----------



## robertl

Thijsmens said:


> Don't know exactly where to put it so I hope you don't mind to write my question here...
> 
> I noticed that the MO with roman numbers comes with the 4 written as IIII instead of what I thought is correct to be IV... Is it because of some kind of 'whatch-rule' or just for the looks? Hopefully not a mistake...


I think that's par for the course in the watch world. Something about dial symmetry but this is definitely pretty normal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Stowa Prodiver Limette


----------



## Fikk

Thijsmens said:


> Don't know exactly where to put it so I hope you don't mind to write my question here...
> 
> I noticed that the MO with roman numbers comes with the 4 written as IIII instead of what I thought is correct to be IV... Is it because of some kind of 'whatch-rule' or just for the looks? Hopefully not a mistake...


I noticed that on another watch some time ago but it seems pretty normal for watches. Try a search on "roman watch dial" in google and you will find much more "IIII" than "IV".



Wikipedia said:


> The "standard" forms described above reflect typical modern usage rather than a universally accepted convention. Usage in ancient Rome varied greatly and remained inconsistent in medieval and modern times.[7]
> 
> Roman inscriptions, especially in official contexts, seem to show a preference for additive forms such as IIII and VIIII instead of (or even as well as) subtractive forms such as IV and IX. Both methods appear in documents from the Roman era, even within the same document. "Double subtractives" also occur, such as XIIX or even IIXX instead of XVIII. Sometimes V and L are not used, with instances such as IIIIII and XXXXXX rather than VI or LX.[8][9]
> 
> An inscription on Admiralty Arch, London. The number is 1910, for which MCMX would be more usual
> 
> Such variation and inconsistency continued through the medieval period and into modern times, even becoming conventional. Clock faces that use Roman numerals normally show IIII for four o'clock but IX for nine o'clock, a practice that goes back to very early clocks such as the Wells Cathedral clock. This is far from being an unvarying convention; the clock in Elizabeth Tower on the Palace of Westminster in London (aka "Big Ben"), for example, uses IV.


Roman numerals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Thijsmens

Thanks a lot for this info! Again one step closer to the purchase!


----------



## tatt169

Polished Stowa MO on a Brady Sailcloth strap. Quite a stiff strap all truth be told but It sort of works in my opinion









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_N

...here's another Flieger with a new Hirsch Terra strap:

















...idea stolen from jpfwatch via page 150 of this post


jpfwatch said:


> I just recieved a hirsch terra strap. I stole the idea from the wus member Patonki (see page 128 of this post).
> I think it looks great.


----------



## Highlyironic73

New arrival today, finally!


----------



## marlowe55

Highlyironic73 said:


> New arrival today, finally!


That's a completely awesome watch. Congratulations.


----------



## jvh

Highlyironic73 said:


> New arrival today, finally!


Congratulations! Awesome watch. Do you mind mentioning your wrist size?


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## 7Pecans




----------



## Kid_A

absolutelly amazing limited edition


Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1491241


----------



## Kid_A

decent piece...


7Pecans said:


>


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Steppy

Was this the Advent Calendar Antea ?



Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1491241


----------



## Bradjhomes

Steppy said:


> Was this the Advent Calendar Antea ?


Yes it was


----------



## saxoo

Stowa "purse watch"....measures only 54x36mm closed, cal. durowe 7412-2....also known as Stowa "Convertible"


----------



## jrc693

tatt169 said:


> Polished Stowa MO on a Brady Sailcloth strap. Quite a stiff strap all truth be told but It sort of works in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Hey what size is your wrist?


----------



## pyu

New arrival after waiting for more than a month.


----------



## Ita

Beautiful... I love the Logo and date version!!! ;-)

Ita


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Updated pickies of the Stowa Flieger Auto COSC wot I snapped today.

Ric


----------



## myehiel

Flieger at the desk...


----------



## mejoshee

Lot of firsts:
First mechanical
First Stowa
First Flieger
First post to the thread

Here it is, slightly blurry phone pic:


----------



## Alexander8

black face and hand wind.


----------



## Mario1985




----------



## okp3

New Flieger w/ a Hirsch heavy calf strap. This watch is so awesome.


----------



## Kid_A

awesome strap. will definitelly try on my marine original...


okp3 said:


> New Flieger w/ a Hirsch heavy calf strap. This watch is so awesome.
> 
> View attachment 1495431


----------



## Kid_A

would look good on rubber strap too....



Mario1985 said:


>


----------



## PK-GAT

Vintage look, thanks to the brown old style strap.


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutella

Here's mine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169

jrc693 said:


> Hey what size is your wrist?


Apologies for late response, my wrist is a smidgen under 7 inches

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169

Nutella said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great watch, don't see anywhere near enough of these!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## soaking.fused

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1499203
> 
> View attachment 1499204


Awesome sauce, this pic and piece of kit. 
Niceness.

Soak.


----------



## gbpack1997

Nutella said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1499203
> 
> View attachment 1499204


The watch is completely stunning on it's own, putting it on that casual denim strap highlights it even more. Brilliant. |>|>|>


----------



## myehiel

Just received in the mail today.


----------



## Kid_A

pretty good choice...


myehiel said:


> View attachment 1499776
> 
> 
> Just received in the mail today.


----------



## Bradjhomes

soaking.fused said:


> Awesome sauce, this pic and piece of kit.
> Niceness.
> 
> Soak.


Thanks



marlowe55 said:


> The watch is completely stunning on it's own, putting it on that casual denim strap highlights it even more. Brilliant. |>|>|>


and thanks


----------



## Churlish

Still my favourite!


----------



## Michael81

Lot of great straps in this thread. I've just purchased a really nice croc and the Hirsch Liberty in preparation for my flieger... which will hopefully arrive sometime before the turn of the decade.


----------



## myehiel

Kid_A said:


> pretty good choice...


Thanks - I am glad my fellow WUS convinced me not to go for the KS 41 - the smaller of the two was the better choice. It is only 1mm wider than my Max Bill, but it wears larger because it is so awesomely _flat._


----------



## Thijsmens

I'm a little bit worried, that the size of a marine original would be too big for my small 6,5" wrists... This is also the reason why I prefer the black dial over the white one. Maybe there are some people here who can show me how it would look like?


----------



## StufflerMike

There are threads already here on WUS, there's 6,25, there's 6,75 and 7,25 as well as 6,00. Just do a search.


----------



## mejoshee

This morning I went to work with the Flieger. Then the Marine Auto arrived! The blue croco strap was shipped separate and should arrive later this week. Straps courtesy natostrapco.com.
















The silver dial is amazing in the sun:
















Swapped the buckle for the Stowa one:


----------



## Kid_A

wow, never seen this buckle on nata type strap... interesting indeed....


mejoshee said:


> Swapped the buckle for the Stowa one:
> View attachment 1501284


----------



## mejoshee

Kid_A said:


> wow, never seen this buckle on nata type strap... interesting indeed....


I thought, "why not?" since it's got pins on both. I'll be considering swapping in the future as other colors come into play. Not sure if there's one it'll "live" on though....


----------



## robertl

Proudly wearing a Stowa for the first time:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove

Cross posted from the dive forum.

Just landed. What a watch.


----------



## Nutella

schticy said:


> _MG_7715-Edit - Copy by schticy, on Flickr





gbpack1997 said:


> What strap is that? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its the equip leather strap from crown and buckle


----------



## PK-GAT

Flieger and the sun


----------



## Kid_A

pretty awesome as usual....



Chocodove said:


> Cross posted from the dive forum.
> 
> Just landed. What a watch.


----------



## Kid_A

ages on wrist....still in love....


----------



## cozmin

hi, what brand is this watch?


----------



## Bradjhomes

cozmin said:


> hi, what brand is this watch?


Not sure which watch you're referring to, but I'm going to guess.............Stowa


----------



## cozmin

the question`s for Bradjhomes


----------



## cozmin

wow, never seen a similar one, far away the best one, which year is? not for sale?


----------



## cozmin

i`m referring on that one which u posted 4 days ago


----------



## Bradjhomes

Ah, ok

This one







is a limited edition Stowa Antea 390.

Not currently produced (and mine is not for sale).

They did produce a series called Inox which were similar but without the date window. Those are pretty rare too.


----------



## cozmin

yeah! that`s the one... ,of course it`s not for sale! u lucky! thanks for u answer help me a lot!


----------



## flappylove

Bradjhomes said:


> Ah, ok
> 
> This one
> View attachment 1504181
> 
> is a limited edition Stowa Antea 390.
> 
> Not currently produced (and mine is not for sale).
> 
> They did produce a series called Inox which were similar but without the date window. Those are pretty rare too.


Doesn't really have the design qualities of the Antea (other than sharing a shell!) so maybe needs its own name. Its reminiscent of a saucepan base so maybe the 'Stowa Saucepan'


----------



## Bradjhomes

flappylove said:


> Doesn't really have the design qualities of the Antea (other than sharing a shell!) so maybe needs its own name. Its reminiscent of a saucepan base so maybe the 'Stowa Saucepan'


Hmmmmmm. I think I'd prefer something more...exotic


----------



## flappylove

Bradjhomes said:


> Hmmmmmm. I think I'd prefer something more...exotic


...Stowa UFO


----------



## Bradjhomes

flappylove said:


> ...Stowa UFO


Better


----------



## soaking.fused

UEFA Final and Seatime


















Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## PK-GAT

Enjoy the Sunday with MO and its middle brown croc straps.


----------



## hked

Stowa in the morning (my watch, not my photo)!


----------



## dazorange

A bit of a cheat (since it was taken a couple of days ago) but this one shows beautifully the blued hands on my KS 41


----------



## dazorange

Bradjhomes said:


> Ah, ok
> 
> This one
> View attachment 1504181
> 
> is a limited edition Stowa Antea 390.
> 
> Not currently produced (and mine is not for sale).
> 
> They did produce a series called Inox which were similar but without the date window. Those are pretty rare too.


Man that is one stunning watch.


----------



## robertl

Relaxing outside on Memorial Day with my new Stowa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes

dazorange said:


> Man that is one stunning watch.


Thanks very much. I love it.


----------



## Kid_A

awesome strap.... stowa croco?


PK-GAT said:


> Enjoy the Sunday with MO and its middle brown croc straps.


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## myehiel

Overlooking our beautiful Atlantic in Virginia Beach from the twentieth floor.


----------



## PK-GAT

Kid_A said:


> awesome strap.... stowa croco?


Yep, Kid_A =D

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## DJP31

My brand new Flieger received yesterday. On mid brown croc strap. Loving it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## dazorange

Ric Capucho said:


> Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.
> 
> Ric


How did you get the glow in the last photo?


----------



## platinumEX

From Monday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC again.

Ric


----------



## PK-GAT

The blue hands under the dimmed indoor light.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## Apollo83

I received my Antea KS 1 month early  , but had to put it away until my Birthday :-( ...

Well, the wait is over and I can now wear it any day I like... Today is one of those days!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Seatime today


----------



## PK-GAT

Repost. 








The blue hands under a dimmed indoor light

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Sunny, innit.

Ric


----------



## fidelio




----------



## Mario1985




----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Not sure if the aircraft that bombed flat my grandmother's childhood house was a Heinkel or a Junkers, but I always thought the He 111 was one cool looking aircraft. Nana (as a young girl) and her immediate family were in their cellar at the time, so were buried under the rubble. They were dug out after three days no worse for wear, and so they resumed life as plucky East Enders did in those days.

A few months after the European war ended, she met my Grandpa who'd been a Lancaster bomber pilot. By then his primary job was to ferry senior staff to and fro around Europe. Ex-Lanc crews were demon navigators, of course. Poor old bastard had survived almost three tours (the last one cut short by the end of hostilities) but it was those months afterwards that did for him. The cities in rubble, and the aircraft wreckage littering the coastal mud flats. Night pilots in wartime don't get to see such things, but now he was flying over Europe in plain daylight for the first time ever.

Nature took its course, they married and raised four kids and saw six grand kids, and to date have four great grand kids. My Nana died last year, and Grandpa a couple of years before that.

Both always felt terribly sorry for the people on the ground. And in the air. Either side. They felt sorry for either side.

Ric


----------



## Ita

Ric Capucho said:


> Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.
> 
> Not sure if the aircraft that bombed flat my grandmother's childhood house was a Heinkel or a Junkers, but I always thought the He 111 was one cool looking aircraft. Nana (as a young girl) and her immediate family were in their cellar at the time, so were buried under the rubble. They were dug out after three days no worse for wear, and so they resumed life as plucky East Enders did in those days.
> 
> A few months after the European war ended, she met my Grandpa who'd been a Lancaster bomber pilot. By then his primary job was to ferry senior staff to and fro around Europe. Ex-Lanc crews were demon navigators, of course. Poor old bastard had survived almost three tours (the last one cut short by the end of hostilities) but it was those months afterwards that did for him. The cities in rubble, and the aircraft wreckage littering the coastal mud flats. Night pilots in wartime don't get to see such things, but now he was flying over Europe in plain daylight for the first time ever.
> 
> Nature took its course, they married and raised four kids and saw six grand kids, and to date have four great grand kids. My Nana died last year, and Grandpa a couple of years before that.
> 
> Both always felt terribly sorry for the people on the ground. And in the air. Either side. They felt sorry for either side.
> 
> Ric


The horror of war is littered with millions of personal stories, ranging from quaint to tragic! Thanks for sharing your Nana and Grandpa's.

Ita

PS. That is a cool looking aircraft...


----------



## senna89wc12

With custom canvas strap from Diaboliq.


----------



## Ita

Ita


----------



## Thijsmens

Earlier today.


----------



## asonstuf




----------



## inlieu

I love Sundays


----------



## Kid_A

great combination...



asonstuf said:


>


----------



## Kid_A

looks almost like the ultimate one watch)


senna89wc12 said:


> With custom canvas strap from Diaboliq.
> 
> View attachment 1512494


----------



## myehiel

PK-GAT said:


> The blue hands under the dimmed indoor light.


Great picture!


----------



## myehiel

inlieu said:


> I love Sundays
> 
> View attachment 1513149


I am grooving on your strap - care to share any info?


----------



## senna89wc12

Kid_A said:


> looks almost like the ultimate one watch)


Thanks. The watch is perfect. With this strap it's even better. I am a one watch guy now.


----------



## asonstuf

Kid_A said:


> great combination...


Thanks. It's my go to summer combo for this watch. Too hot for anything else really and the colors match perfectly


----------



## myehiel

Admiring the 7001 in my Antea KS today.


----------



## inlieu

myehiel said:


> I am grooving on your strap - care to share any info?


Thanks! It's the NOMOS velour beige strap and is very comfortable and super soft. I like it because it can dress down the KS a bit.


----------



## FliegerPL

Time for a ride... 

[Automotive trade fair - AMI, Leipzig, Germany]


----------



## UFN

A couple of years ago I started wearing my Rolex YM on a NATO strap in the summer, both for looks and because it is practical (IMO). Now I had to try dressing part of my Stowa collection for summer as well - what do you think?

/U.








MO/KS41








MO with blue hands.








KS 41 with black hands.


----------



## chelhik

Summer Flieger style


----------



## Apollo83

First time wearing my new Antea with short sleeves...
Can I carry off the informal Antea look? I guess these are the kind of hard decisions a WIS has to live with ;-)


----------



## achanonier

Flieger LE


----------



## StufflerMike

Peripherique ? The daily pleasure ?


----------



## achanonier

stuffler said:


> Peripherique ? The daily pleasure ?


No but you're close !


----------



## soaking.fused

Flieger



















Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## kentlinardi

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## Thijsmens

Thanks for sharing, Soaking !
Convinced me to place an order for the same strap. Welcome change to mine (same but in black).


----------



## Kid_A

very nice combination. Will soon post my antea on frech-flag-nato) just waiting for delivery....


UFN said:


> A couple of years ago I started wearing my Rolex YM on a NATO strap in the summer, both for looks and because it is practical (IMO). Now I had to try dressing part of my Stowa collection for summer as well - what do you think?
> 
> /U.
> 
> View attachment 1517065
> 
> MO/KS41
> 
> View attachment 1517066
> 
> MO with blue hands.
> 
> View attachment 1517067
> 
> KS 41 with black hands.


----------



## robertl

Worn for my sons baptism today.










Crappy iphone pic but the big gear has the little guy's initials and date of birth engraved on it. I'm hoping one day this will be his watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## PK-GAT

Blue light and blue hands









Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dugan27

Maiden voyage today for my new MO.









LOVE IT!


----------



## Ita

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1523559


Nice!!!

Ita


----------



## DWMC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject

My Marine Chrono arrived today!


----------



## Ita

denmanproject said:


> My Marine Chrono arrived today!


I plan to retire sometime in the next couple of years and a Marine Chrono with polished case and handwinding is my dream retirement watch! Yours looks stunning! I'm very jealous... ;-)

Ita


----------



## BadBlue

KS incoming today


----------



## WatchDialOrange

*Prodiver Limette on Summer Time Nato Strap

*


----------



## JCW1980

My flieger on a Hodinkee strap today. Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## soaking.fused

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## moorglade

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1508835


I love this watch and it looks great with that strap. Please tell me which Antea model this is.


----------



## StufflerMike

moorglade said:


> I love this watch and it looks great with that strap. Please tell me which Antea model this is.











Antea prototype out of the Stowa X-mas promotion 2013


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Kid_A

M.O. stowa works pretty fine on milanaise.....


sergio65 said:


>


----------



## sergio65

yes very happy with this combo


----------



## BadBlue

KS on a blue Hirsch Modena


----------



## moorglade

stuffler said:


> View attachment 1529193
> 
> 
> Antea prototype out of the Stowa X-mas promotion 2013


Thanks Mike


----------



## some.idiot

Hirsch Modena in honey


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Michael81

Suddenly, a wild Flieger appears...





































... But the question is, with which strap do I wear it?


----------



## Wile

Congrats Mike Hero, glad you finally got it! So, what are the first feelings? Is it what you expected? For the straps, my vote goes all the way for that leather nato with white stitching


----------



## Michael81

Thanks! It is much better looking in the flesh. I have yet to see a photo which does it justice. 

I agree with you on the strap issue. I like them all - but I like the pilot strap the least. The rivets lie right on the edge of my wrists. It's not uncomfortable per se, but they can get a little distracting. It's a pity. The leather is really nice. 

I see you've added a Datejust to your collection. Excellent choice. That's what my next purchase will be.


----------



## iggy-th

what a game !!


----------



## kentlinardi

My Antea on a Hirsch Gold Brown Merino strap!


































Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## kai1839

Flieger. Timefactors canvas.


----------



## Wile

Mike Hero said:


> Thanks! It is much better looking in the flesh. I have yet to see a photo which does it justice.
> 
> I agree with you on the strap issue. I like them all - but I like the pilot strap the least. The rivets lie right on the edge of my wrists. It's not uncomfortable per se, but they can get a little distracting. It's a pity. The leather is really nice.
> 
> I see you've added a Datejust to your collection. Excellent choice. That's what my next purchase will be.


Good to hear you like it! I would just give the pilot strap a chance, since when the leather goes softer and the strap bends more naturally, it would be much more comfortable. The rivets are always there but I'm sure some day you won't feel them uncomfortable anymore. Personally I like the idea to use the strap which came with the watch until the end and then buy a new one - unless the original strap is totally horrible :-d

Yes, the Datejust I've actually had a while already, it's a heritage watch and I didn't feel very familiar with it since it's the two-tone version with lot's of golden parts. However, I just purchased a nice blue-grey nato-strap with golden details on it (was extremely hard to find a suitable strap!), so now it also goes to my more "down-to-earth" -taste. As a design classic it's definitely a timepiece that needs more wrist time. Go for it, and unless you're not buying a new one, the prices of used ones are really affordable.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## Michael81

Wile said:


> Good to hear you like it! I would just give the pilot strap a chance, since when the leather goes softer and the strap bends more naturally, it would be much more comfortable. The rivets are always there but I'm sure some day you won't feel them uncomfortable anymore. Personally I like the idea to use the strap which came with the watch until the end and then buy a new one - unless the original strap is totally horrible :-d


Since I have like a million straps for it, I'm just kind of cycling through them. I'll definitely put it on the original one at some point. It really is a nice strap; it is a pity about the stitching though. It would have been perfect if it had contrast stitching with thicker cotton.

Right now it's on the Hirsch Liberty:












Wile said:


> Yes, the Datejust I've actually had a while already, it's a heritage watch and I didn't feel very familiar with it since it's the two-tone version with lot's of golden parts. However, I just purchased a nice blue-grey nato-strap with golden details on it (was extremely hard to find a suitable strap!), so now it also goes to my more "down-to-earth" -taste. As a design classic it's definitely a timepiece that needs more wrist time. Go for it, and unless you're not buying a new one, the prices of used ones are really affordable.


It's cool that you found a nice NATO for your DJ. Two-tone is tough to pull off. At 33, I'm still way too young for that sort of thing. My preference is for a black dial with a non-fluted steel bezel. They are indeed relatively affordable used, which is what I'm going for. Lots of options on Chrono24. Still, €2500 or whatever is still a lot to lay down for a watch as far as I'm concerned. I need to take some time to let my bank-account recover from my past horological indiscretions.


----------



## stefano11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wile

Mike Hero said:


> Since I have like a million straps for it, I'm just kind of cycling through them. I'll definitely put it on the original one at some point. It really is a nice strap; it is a pity about the stitching though. It would have been perfect if it had contrast stitching with thicker cotton.
> 
> Right now it's on the Hirsch Liberty:
> 
> It's cool that you found a nice NATO for your DJ. Two-tone is tough to pull off. At 33, I'm still way too young for that sort of thing. My preference is for a black dial with a non-fluted steel bezel. They are indeed relatively affordable used, which is what I'm going for. Lots of options on Chrono24. Still, €2500 or whatever is still a lot to lay down for a watch as far as I'm concerned. I need to take some time to let my bank-account recover from my past horological indiscretions.


Maybe I should try that strap-cycling also, sounds kind of fun.  Hirsch Liberty always works, good to see a picture of the Flieger with it. It's a top quality strap, I've used a brown one with my Aviator. And that strap is also really expensive in Finland... By the way, the nato for Rolex I ordered from crownandbuckle dot com. Check that site, since you're a fan of straps you will love that shop. I'll post a picture of the Rolex tomorrow to the Rolex forum. If I could choose I would buy that color combination also, but I'm really not complaining, it's kind of fresh for me after many "monochromatic" watches to use something with some real gold in it.


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentlinardi

on the road, traffic jam










Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## Michael81

Wile said:


> Maybe I should try that strap-cycling also, sounds kind of fun.  Hirsch Liberty always works, good to see a picture of the Flieger with it. It's a top quality strap, I've used a brown one with my Aviator. And that strap is also really expensive in Finland... By the way, the nato for Rolex I ordered from crownandbuckle dot com. Check that site, since you're a fan of straps you will love that shop. I'll post a picture of the Rolex tomorrow to the Rolex forum. If I could choose I would buy that color combination also, but I'm really not complaining, it's kind of fresh for me after many "monochromatic" watches to use something with some real gold in it.


Usually I'm not quite as much of a strap-slut. This is an exceptional case, because the flieger is so awesome. I don't want to take it off my wrist.

The Liberty is excellent, though sadly a bit too long for my 6.5 inch wrist. I bought mine from Strapped for Time for USD38, along with the croc strap I posted (which turned out to be pretty crappy; it's already damaged). Crown and Buckle make some good straps, but I'm going to stick with Watch-band Center. I don't really like the idea of dealing with customs and their stupid 24% VAT on top of shipping every time I buy a strap. Because I'd never dream of buying this sort of thing in Finland.

I'll keep an eye out for it. A two-tone DJ on a NATO sounds like a strange beast, indeed.


----------



## robertl

Just ordered a nice gray-blue NATO to put this beauty on for the summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medicineman1

This bad boy just came in today! So pleased with it and overwhelmed with the quality. Pictures do NOT do it justice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wile

Mike Hero said:


> Usually I'm not quite as much of a strap-slut. This is an exceptional case, because the flieger is so awesome. I don't want to take it off my wrist.
> 
> The Liberty is excellent, though sadly a bit too long for my 6.5 inch wrist. I bought mine from Strapped for Time for USD38, along with the croc strap I posted (which turned out to be pretty crappy; it's already damaged). Crown and Buckle make some good straps, but I'm going to stick with Watch-band Center. I don't really like the idea of dealing with customs and their stupid 24% VAT on top of shipping every time I buy a strap. Because I'd never dream of buying this sort of thing in Finland.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for it. A two-tone DJ on a NATO sounds like a strange beast, indeed.


The Flieger is definitely coolest watch in your collection in my opinion... Being one of the original manufacturers of Flieger watches Stowa definitely is a pure choice. Yes I also usually order from watch-band-center, but one strap or so rarely goes through customs when ordering from the States. My next project will be not only making my own strap, but the whole watch... I've started doing concepts all ready (I'm an industrial designer so it goes naturally of course, sketching watches all the time), would like to 3d print it in metal, just need to find a proper movement first to take the measurements.
Have a nice juhannus (midsummer festival)!


----------



## medicineman1

Day one with the Flieger: my only complaint is that it's so beautiful, I'm often distracted while driving.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael81

Wile said:


> The Flieger is definitely coolest watch in your collection in my opinion... Being one of the original manufacturers of Flieger watches Stowa definitely is a pure choice. Yes I also usually order from watch-band-center, but one strap or so rarely goes through customs when ordering from the States. My next project will be not only making my own strap, but the whole watch... I've started doing concepts all ready (I'm an industrial designer so it goes naturally of course, sketching watches all the time), would like to 3d print it in metal, just need to find a proper movement first to take the measurements.




Well, it's certainly my current favourite, but I like all of my watches. Especially the Constellation. You'd never know it was 40 years old to look at it.

When I ordered from Strapped for Time, I had to make a customs declaration, provide a receipt and so on. I bought two straps and pays like €20 VAT. You pay for anything valued over €22 in my experience. The whole procedure is a huge pain in the ass.

That sounds totally awesome! Please keep the forum apprised of your progress.



Wile said:


> Have a nice juhannus (midsummer festival)!


You too! The weather is pretty terrible this year, but I'm going to make the most of it. I trust you will do the same.


----------



## Bobby75

Ha! No more waiting. My new Stowa, about 2 days old.


----------



## Wile

Mike Hero said:


> Well, it's certainly my current favourite, but I like all of my watches. Especially the Constellation. You'd never know it was 40 years old to look at it.
> 
> When I ordered from Strapped for Time, I had to make a customs declaration, provide a receipt and so on. I bought two straps and pays like €20 VAT. You pay for anything valued over €22 in my experience. The whole procedure is a huge pain in the ass.
> 
> That sounds totally awesome! Please keep the forum apprised of your progress.
> 
> You too! The weather is pretty terrible this year, but I'm going to make the most of it. I trust you will do the same.


Vintage Omegas always work. The Constellation is an interesting watch, it's at the same time very subtle but still robust. Actually I see similarities to my Temption in it's lug end design and overall feeling.

Yeah, customs are difficult at times. They just pick some shipments and if you're unlucky you need to go through that whole process...

I'll keep you updated of my personal watch project of course. I'm interested on how it will work. Pretty sure I have to make a couple of concepts before finding the right balance in between tolerances and construction.

And thank you, the weather was ok until the evening, then rain and more rain, but there is always some football to watch... Thumbs up for Germany tomorrow.


----------



## Kid_A

wonderful classic piece....



Bobby75 said:


> Ha! No more waiting. My new Stowa, about 2 days old.


----------



## Demokritos




----------



## Churlish

MO on Fluco cordovan padded strap.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Marine on Nomos shell cordovan


----------



## Kid_A

antea l.e. on french flag nato strap...love it


----------



## jas_kidd32

I finally received my first Stowa and I couldn't have been happier.


----------



## jakestyles

My Flieger is getting a lot of wrist time these days as the weather is good and it looks amazing in the sun (I must get a wrist shot actually taken in the sun  )!


----------



## chelhik

here we go flieger!


----------



## Riese Mils




----------



## Kid_A




----------



## giblets46

Took the KLM DC-3 today, took part in d-day and operation market garden, so a rather apt setting for my flieger! Full access the to cockpit in flight too. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

giblets46 said:


> Took the KLM DC-3 today, took part in d-day and operation market garden, so a rather apt setting for my flieger! Full access the to cockpit in flight too.


I wuz in Amsterdam last week and thought I caught a brief glimpse of a WW II vintage airplane fly overhead. Now that I've read your post, maybe it wuz the KLM DC-3 that I saw fly overhead.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Demokritos

Stowa @Sunset


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa after sunset


----------



## Ita

Marine Auto after midnight on the tram home on a rainy Melbourne night...

Ita










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peitron




----------



## jas_kidd32

Nice! Another fellow Stowa owner in Melbourne.

I've been rocking my new Flieger too in this ordinary weather.



Ita said:


> Marine Auto after midnight on the tram home on a rainy Melbourne night...
> 
> Ita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## persco




----------



## Ita

jas_kidd32 said:


> Nice! Another fellow Stowa owner in Melbourne.
> 
> I've been rocking my new Flieger too in this ordinary weather.


I'll keep my eyes open for you around the traps!
;-)

Ita


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## Tony Abbate

Antea 390 Black


----------



## jas_kidd32

Flieger on RIOS Aviator strap today. It barely fits my puny 160mm (6.3") wrist.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Demokritos

Flieger once again... such a beautiful work of art...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Kid_A

...but it does not mean that I will support France in Brasil today


----------



## Ric Capucho

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1550655


This has to stop now, or I'm gonna get upset.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes

Ric Capucho said:


> This has to stop now, or I'm gonna get upset.
> 
> Ric


I'm stalking you with photos


----------



## harrym71

Haven't worn this guy in a while. 
Threw it on a custom Horween #8 Cordovan NATO strap. Not a typical Flieger strap but I think it works well.


----------



## andyip125

My flieger  got it for few weeks, still keep staring at the nice blue hands


----------



## kentlinardi

driving with my antea


----------



## anaplian

kentlinardi said:


> driving with my antea


Ooh, new logo. Is that a 390?


----------



## kentlinardi

anaplian said:


> Ooh, new logo. Is that a 390?


Yes it's the 390 and with the new logo and I have to say it looks neat!


----------



## Greg525

kentlinardi said:


> driving with my antea


What size is your wrist if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kentlinardi

Greg525 said:


> What size is your wrist if you don't mind me asking?


Of course, my wrist is slightly under 7 inches.

On a note with the Antea or any dress watch you cant go further than 39mm with a 7 inch wrist, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Greg525

kentlinardi said:


> Of course, my wrist is slightly under 7 inches.
> 
> On a note with the Antea or any dress watch you cant go further than 39mm with a 7 inch wrist, but thats just my opinion.


OK cool. My wrist is exactly 7" so I should be fine with the 390 I have on order. Thanks for the info!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Back on OEM bracelet where it belongs.


----------



## soaking.fused

Flieger

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## DanielW

I am! To bad my orange strap isnt in for tonight. Well I have to wait for sunday. Go Dutch Lions go!










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

My birthday today, so in town for the night . Lost enough at at Casio to buy something nice! :-(










Back at the room taking in the view and catching up with some crew before heading to a club.....










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55

> Back on OEM bracelet where it belongs.


Agreed.


----------



## medicineman1

Had to share these lume shots from this evening. Impressed by this watch everyday!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Raining yet again, so gonna wear the Stowa Flieger Auto COSC to remind me of sunnier times.

Ric


----------



## iggy-th

COSC wont help me get on time with bad traffic


----------



## kentlinardi

Antea today.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Stowa Prodiver Limette


----------



## Bradjhomes

Antea LE again


----------



## Nutella




----------



## neun44

Got my Flieger today!


----------



## RICH61703

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutella

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Nutella said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous. If only I had the funds!


----------



## spronston




----------



## FliegerPL

@spronston : I saw your Watches on Flickr. Great collection


----------



## Bradjhomes

spronston said:


> View attachment 1566805


Stunning.

Want!


----------



## neun44

Original strap and some lume


----------



## tatt169




----------



## DanielW

With the orange strap from Stowa specially for the worldcup football. Rubber strap is growing on me, with the warm weather it is better then leather, going on a shopping spree considering a leather and nylon nato.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Kid_A




----------



## Ita

sergio65 said:


>


I'm drooling...

Ita


----------



## Nutella

i love how the numbers pop out


----------



## robertl

My MO got the week off last week so my Tag could get some wrist time. Back on the wrist today, such a beauty.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

aP1010186 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Wile

Today some boating again. Showing the versatility of the Antea with the Milanaise bracelet.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ita

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1572339


I'm starting to dislike you Brad...

You have great taste. You make me want stuff I can't afford! :-(

Ita


----------



## cheapshades2012

Wile said:


> View attachment 1571721
> View attachment 1571720
> 
> 
> Today some boating again. Showing the versatility of the Antea with the Milanaise bracelet.


Stunning! Beautiful!


----------



## brainless

This is the watch my wife wears today:










Volker ;-)


----------



## cheapshades2012

@wile...is that the 36.5 automatic? Thanks. Gives me an idea of how it looks on the wrist.


----------



## Fikk

cheapshades2012 said:


> @wile...is that the 36.5 automatic? Thanks. Gives me an idea of how it looks on the wrist.


Yes it is an automatic (now Soprod A10 movment)


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Wile

cheapshades2012 said:


> @wile...is that the 36.5 automatic? Thanks. Gives me an idea of how it looks on the wrist.


Yes, as Fikk said, it's an automatic, 39mm though.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Kid_A

green is good


Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1577376


----------



## Kid_A

very nice presence on the wrist....


Nutella said:


> i love how the numbers pop out


----------



## marlowe55

It was a Prodiver at the seashore kinda morning.


----------



## ev13wt

Arrived safe and sound and is now sporting a NATO. The rubber strap smelled funny.


----------



## Ita

Great watch...

I don't think the nato does it any favours though. But that is just my crappy opinion... :-(

Ita


----------



## Bwana1

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## boemher

DSC_0007 by rolandBBs, on Flickr

and my fave

DSC_1270 by rolandBBs, on Flickr


----------



## P.J.

Stowa Antea KS with Nomos dark brown velour leather strap. I knew these two brands weren't incompatible :-d


----------



## IRBilldozer

Very nice combo there. How do you like the velour? I had the sudden idea this morning that the dark brown velour might look good with a black dial Partitio, but perhaps I am crazy. Either way it looks great on your Antea.



P.J. said:


> Stowa Antea KS with Nomos dark brown velour leather strap. I knew these two brands weren't incompatible :-d
> 
> View attachment 1581217


----------



## P.J.

IRBilldozer said:


> Very nice combo there. How do you like the velour? I had the sudden idea this morning that the dark brown velour might look good with a black dial Partitio, but perhaps I am crazy. Either way it looks great on your Antea.


I'm pretty sure your Partitio will match with this strap. I tried the beige one but it's too fair with a black dial watch I think. These velour straps are really well made (seams, thickness, texture, color...). They give a "summer look" to my Antea :-!


----------



## cb23

Man. I really want an Antea. but I am not a fan of the new logo. Looks off center to me. Any way to obtain an old logo one still besides preowned?


----------



## IRBilldozer

cb23 said:


> Man. I really want an Antea. but I am not a fan of the new logo. Looks off center to me. Any way to obtain an old logo one still besides preowned?


You can still order the black dial with the old logo. If you want the silver dial though the only option is to hope a pre-owned one that has never been worn comes up for sale. But what kind of person buys a watch like that and never wears it?

You missed your chance by about a week, if that Stowa just had some old logo Antea available for immediate shipping on their site. But they were all sold out days ago. Contact them, maybe someone backed out on sending payment?


----------



## ev13wt

Back on the oem rubber strap for a bit.


----------



## flyingpicasso

ev13wt said:


> Arrived safe and sound and is now sporting a NATO. The rubber strap smelled funny.


Suprised we don't see more of these--what a killer watch. Looks perfectly fine on the nato, I think.


----------



## gbpack1997

Marine Original on shell cordovan strap. Bought the strap to use on a different watch but looks too good on this one!


----------



## Ita

Out and about drinking beer! MA is always first on my list....

Ita


----------



## Kid_A

pretty classic jorg's work....



Bwana1 said:


> Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## omeglycine

flyingpicasso said:


> Suprised we don't see more of these--what a killer watch. Looks perfectly fine on the nato, I think.


Yeah, I really like pilot watches on NATOs. When I had a Glycine Airman I wore it on NATO 1/2 the time.


----------



## Francois Boucher




----------



## IRBilldozer

Looks great mate! Can't wait to have my own.



Francois Boucher said:


>


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Greg525

First wear of the new Antea 390 at the office.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ev13wt

Stowa TO1


----------



## H_J_R_




----------



## MHe225

Been wearing this one all week:









May change this weekend (to a non-Stowa as I have only one)


----------



## Henry Krinkle

P1012247a by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## tatt169

Popped this on as I was setting my watches to the correct time. Wearing the speedy pro today but had my Stowa MO on yesterday...thought I'd come clean  .









Chris


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

ev13wt said:


> Stowa TO1


Great picture! Shared on Instagram via @watchonmywrist


----------



## Demokritos

Flieger with Eta 2801


----------



## spronston




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Michael OConnell

Recently found out about Stowa watches and then came across this thread today.
Love the photos! Thanks to everyone for posting.
Helpful for those who haven't seen a Stowa watch in person before.


----------



## iggy-th

Mother's Day today in Thailand......


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Kid_A

amazing L.E)



spronston said:


> View attachment 1593554


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248, again.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Last contiguous day with the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248. On a business trip, hence no daily rotation. But going home this evening.

Noticed while snapping these new pickies that both the large chronograph hand and the small register hands are blued steel. Nice touch that. Also there are two tiny slots cut into the hour and minute hands for lume, although the lume hasn't lumed in decades. That's the great thing about photographing watches; you see stuff that the naked eye leaves unseen.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Klocko

The joy of driving with a blued hands Flieger... b-)


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248 chronograph.

Ric


----------



## toolkit21

Loving the Marine Chrono height...


----------



## Kid_A

great watch indeed


toolkit21 said:


> Loving the Marine Chrono height...


----------



## Ita

toolkit21 said:


> Loving the Marine Chrono height...


Care to share more pics of that beauty? A handwind polished case version is my absolute grail... ;-)

Ita


----------



## Demokritos




----------



## Odin43

On blue nato


----------



## kafvyn

No 22/200 Black Forest. Arrived on sat after 10 months of waiting. Been wearing this for the last 3 days.


----------



## chelhik

Lets guess what's in the water...mmm an Omega seamaster??










Nope...! Stowa Prodiver!!!


----------



## flyingpicasso

Yesterday and today...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## myehiel

Flieger on my birthday. 
She moves me...


----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa Seatime


----------



## Apollo83

I just wanted to say that I'm wearing my Antea KS today...

But my smartphone has just died (old age I think) :-( [sob]
so I can't take a picture to share with you.

Now I'm off for an unexpected spend on a phone that could have been put to better use on watches :-| [grrrrr]


----------



## jrc693

P.J. said:


> Stowa Antea KS with Nomos dark brown velour leather strap. I knew these two brands weren't incompatible :-d
> 
> View attachment 1581217


That strap looks almost black whereas the one on the site is brown? is yours an older version of the brown or something?


----------



## iggy-th

Love the "REAL" heated blue hands


----------



## Churlish

Stowa MO on a Fluco padded cordovan strap.


----------



## Demokritos




----------



## soaking.fused

Soak.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## Fikk

Antea 390


----------



## Bradjhomes

Wearing my much loved Seatime again


----------



## IRBilldozer

Love the red/orange bezel on this. Such a warm look to it.



Bradjhomes said:


> Wearing my much loved Seatime again
> 
> View attachment 1620033


----------



## hahaha3111

Mid night sun.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## StufflerMike

Those Landeron 248 fitted Stowa are just gorgeous


----------



## debasercl

New Flieger in Sydney! I couldn't be more happy, now I just need to buy some new shoes 








(Crappy phone pic)

Cheers!

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

Marine Auto out for lunch....









Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demokritos

Flieger with Eta-2801


----------



## sergio65




----------



## cb23




----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## FliegerPL

Today ... my airman again


----------



## Kid_A

pretty good choice)) ...same as mine))










cb23 said:


>


----------



## Kid_A

September blues.....m.o. on blue nato...


----------



## Bwana1




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## cb23

same as all week....


----------



## asonstuf




----------



## senna89wc12

Just got my TO1 TESTAF. Looks great and the wearability is fantastic. I will write a detailed review for it soon.


----------



## david9999

I look forward to your review. I have my eye on this watch and would really appreciate some wrist shots as well.


----------



## senna89wc12

Will do. I am in the process of writing it. Will publish it soon.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

P1012247a by hankblanc, on Flickr

P8161006 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aP8271084 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aP8271080 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## kentlinardi

Antea


----------



## CCCP




----------



## Kid_A

interesting combination)


CCCP said:


>


----------



## myehiel




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Fikk




----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ita

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hahaha3111

My BF with new strap


----------



## Aralph

This guy.


----------



## Kid_A

stowa grey gator and matt clasp.... love them both (eventhough the clasp is the most coplicated clasp I have experienced)


----------



## StufflerMike

Yep, the strap is gorgeous. Own three.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## jopex

Day four, still running at 0 sec. Amazed by this watch.










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ita

jopex said:


> Day four, still running at 0 sec. Amazed by this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Beautiful... I don't get the no logo style...

Ita


----------



## IRBilldozer

Am I an absolute nut for having the idea that this gray croco would look amazing on a Tangente? If only it came in 19mm.



stuffler said:


> Yep, the strap is gorgeous. Own three.


----------



## StufflerMike

Check out:
Hirsch LONDON Alligator Leather Watch Strap in GREY 19mm.

This strap is specially made to order and can take up to 2 weeks to get it from Hirsch right to the dealer.


----------



## IRBilldozer

stuffler said:


> Check out:
> Hirsch LONDON Alligator Leather Watch Strap in GREY 19mm.
> 
> This strap is specially made to order and can take up to 2 weeks to get it from Hirsch right to the dealer.


Thanks mate, as per usual you're an endless source of useful information.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Finally I am able to post a photo here rather than just gawking. Fresh from FedEx.


----------



## hahaha3111

The Black Forrest VS The Stone Forrest


----------



## tatt169

IRBilldozer said:


> Finally I am able to post a photo here rather than just gawking. Fresh from FedEx.


Nice watch and a classic size, looks well on your wrist!


----------



## debasercl

Flieger live from a sunny Australian beach!

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkwpk




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## bgn!

New Prodiver today. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Kid_A

briliant collection Mike ....


stuffler said:


> Yep, the strap is gorgeous. Own three.


----------



## Jeff_C

Oops forgot to flop the date over


----------



## Mike2

Got mine in last week in the End-of-September batch. This is definitely my new daily wear.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Mike2 said:


> Got mine in last week in the End-of-September batch. This is definitely my new daily wear.


Looks great on that strap--congrats!


----------



## Mike2

Thanks! I think the Stowa dark brown strap here goes with the flat black dial better than the black strap.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Revan




----------



## kyuzo

Flieger time


----------



## debasercl

Flieger time too








I love this watch!

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Ita

Ric Capucho said:


> Evening change to the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.
> 
> Ric


Ric... That watch is stunning! Have you had it restored or is that original condition?

Ita


----------



## Spoonsey

Prodiver today...


----------



## Ita

Spoonsey said:


> Prodiver today...
> 
> View attachment 1657034


Wow... I've not seen the pale blue dial before. I love it!

Ita


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ita said:


> Ric... That watch is stunning! Have you had it restored or is that original condition?
> 
> Ita


Original condition, or at least in the same condition that I bought it early last year.

Ric


----------



## mdd10

Antea 365 a10 every day.


----------



## tatt169

Marine Original on Stowa croc , tried to capture the blue hands.


----------



## yctoh

received the watch two weeks ago


----------



## inlanding




----------



## marlowe55

It was a Prodiver and driftwood kinda day.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ita

Nice lens champ... 

Ita


----------



## stefano11

new strap from BandR bands on my Stowa MO...


----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## Spoonsey

Summer is well and truly on the way Downunder, so the blue Isofrane is back on the Prodiver. God help me when it's time to put the bracelet back on, it's THE most difficult strap installation I've ever done. Until then...I'll just enjoy the Isofrane.|>


----------



## Ita

Spoonsey said:


> Summer is well and truly on the way Downover, so the blue Isofrane is back on the Prodiver. God help me when it's time to put the bracelet back on, it's THE most difficult strap installation I've ever done. Until then...I'll just enjoy the Isofrane.|>
> 
> View attachment 1698634


Beautiful watch champ! I love that colour.

Oh... I fixed your Downunder comment... ;-)

Ita


----------



## IRBilldozer

On some Cordovan shell.


----------



## tatt169

Marine original polished on croc today


----------



## H_J_R_




----------



## robertl




----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

I got my HW Flieger on today


----------



## Ric Capucho

Gonna be this old thing, the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Classy, innit.

Ric


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Stowa Prodiver Lime


----------



## Bradjhomes

Exima


----------



## StufflerMike

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1724602


Great watch, great shot.


----------



## Armchair

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1724602
> 
> 
> Exima


Mine says 'hello'


----------



## Ita

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1724602
> 
> 
> Exima


There ya go again... Nice shot!

Ita


----------



## mizzy

Hello,

My first post here on forum, and my favourite STOWA


----------



## StufflerMike

mizzy said:


> Hello,
> 
> My first post here on forum, and my favourite STOWA


Welcome to Watchuseek and welcome to the Jörg Schauer & Stow Forum as well.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Third Stowa in a row. This time it's the LE Antea Inox


----------



## iceman767

Driving and listening to Miles Davies's track "So what"


----------



## flyingpicasso

Wearing the Marine again today. I took these shots yesterday--one with flash and one without. The first pic shows how the metallic silver is teased out with the flash. The 2nd shows the creaminess that is commonly seen on this watch. Interesting how the watch can look so different under different light. Love it.


----------



## Ken Copen

Well yeah it's just another Flieger with the logo and date, but I just got it this week after the requisite 2-month wait. I'm a huge fan of these watches, as you can see it suits my style. Next up, a Damasko!


----------



## Thijsmens




----------



## Ita

Ken Copen said:


> Well yeah it's just another Flieger with the logo and date, but I just got it this week after the requisite 2-month wait. I'm a huge fan of these watches, as you can see it suits my style. Next up, a Damasko!
> 
> View attachment 1759850
> View attachment 1759858


Logo and date ROCKS. ;-)

Ita


----------



## mizzy

yet again, Stowa Marine Automatic


----------



## StephenAndrew

Getting my Flieger on today


----------



## Skeptical




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Steppy

iceman767 said:


> Driving and listening to Miles Davies's track "So what"


Looks great, what bracelet is that?


----------



## robertl




----------



## senna89wc12

T01 24/7. Have been wearing the same watch since I got it. Gone is the OEM rubber strap, and it's now equipped with a BOB Sportivo Synthetic strap. Today I received the spare screwed bars I ordered from Stowa. The lug bars are very high quality, and it's a good idea to stock up spare parts.


----------



## sergio65

on Camille Fournet Dark Blue croc strap


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## stefano11




----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

New pickie, innit.

Ric


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

yep. got one of my two on today....


----------



## iceman767

Steppy said:


> Looks great, what bracelet is that?


Oyster bracelet from strapcode (Amazon)


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Panic_A

My first Stowa, wearing it for the first time today.


----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## Panic_A




----------



## Bradjhomes

Exima


----------



## IRBilldozer

Panic_A said:


>


How are you enjoying it?


----------



## Panic_A

It's great so far, having no trouble with winding it. 

Just got to find a nice light brown strap for it, that would really complement this watch.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Panic_A said:


> It's great so far, having no trouble with winding it.
> 
> Just got to find a nice light brown strap for it, that would really complement this watch.


Well don't go with the 18mm Stowa. I love it but it's an even deeper chocolate brown that the photo shows. I really wish they made the 20mm camel strap in 18mm, I think that would be perfect for the Partitio.


----------



## Embryo




----------



## Skeptical




----------



## ZORD

Already posted the image on another thread but couldnt resist:


----------



## boemher

The under rated auto

20141028_113502 by rolandBBs, on Flickr


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Second Time

My one and only, and she's an oldie -


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Friday, innit.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Evening change for Halloween, innit.

Ric


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to summat warming... ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Ita

sergio65 said:


>


Beautiful  My grail...

Ita


----------



## Spoonsey




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## komiks92

Sharing mine....


----------



## Ita

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1919714


I love ya Brad, but I gotta tell ya....

To much cuff and not enough watch! You might be gettin' to arty farty... :think:

Ita


----------



## Hator

On pause for beer


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## the.hatter

Growing pains with this one but all is well now. Bought it used from a nice enough guy online, but the watch had a couple more scratches than I was expecting, and an annoying speck of dust _under _the crystal. Invisible from 2 ft distance but since I knew it was there... :-|

Lived with it for 2 days before sending it off for a professional clean and polish (which included removing the dust). Got it back a month later, and the little notch for the lifting the crystal was at 9:30.

Lived with it for a day before getting out my watch tools and carefully got the bezel off myself (which also lifts the crystal). Placed the notch at 6:00 and popped it back on carefully. Then noticed that I had introduced a tiny fiber on the dial. ARGH! After about a couple more of times trial and error I got it just perfect. I decided to put the notch at 12:00 so it's invisible from my perspective when I'm wearing the watch. The notch doesn't bug me, and it did make removing the bezel easy, but I figured this position was just a good and symmetric as 6:00. 

Note that any smudges/specks seen below on the crystal are outside and cleanable lol.


----------



## tuyenngocpham

My very first Stowa, received last night

IMG_20141106_082339_hdr by Mr.Tuyền, on Flickr


----------



## Alexandre Ciskob

tuyenngocpham said:


> My very first Stowa, received last night
> 
> IMG_20141106_082339_hdr by Mr.Tuyền, on Flickr


Nice combo, for a nice winter day in HN


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Rocking an old favorite today on a Hirsch Liberty


----------



## Second Time

To be truthful I didn't actually wear this today although I confess to spending a fair bit of time admiring it sitting on my desk, the purse watch that is.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Landeron 248.

Ca. 1969 vintage, innit.

Ric


----------



## Kid_A

love this grey gator...I wish it was cheaper (just a bit


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## asmith7

I could not find this strap on their web site - can you tell me what series (or model) it is please ?



stefano11 said:


> I just hold the clasp at an upward angle and bend the strap down a bit as I pull it through carefully. For reference, the strap is 22/20 and tapers in thickness to probably less than 3mm...and clasp is 20mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stefano11

asmith7 said:


> I could not find this strap on their web site - can you tell me what series (or model) it is please ?


Hadley Roma MS 2021 in color chestnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nedh

Partitio white hand-wind. Love it. 7-inch wrist.

Ned


----------



## senna89wc12

T01 on a two-piece grey nylon strap.


----------



## tuyenngocpham

Still my babe Antea, now with a handmade croco straps

IMG_20141108_065750_hdr_edit by Mr.Tuyền, on Flickr


----------



## Bradjhomes

Glimmering, shimmering Exima


----------



## Kid_A

marine original meets big ben


----------



## Ita

Bradjhomes said:


> Glimmering, shimmering Exima
> View attachment 2054650


Come on Brad, I've warned you before about to much cuff and not enough watch.... :rodekaart

Lucky you're a Mod or I'd sic the Mods on ya... :think:

Ita


----------



## nedh

Kid_A said:


> marine original meets big ben


You must be in the Eye.


----------



## jimmbob

I have my new Antea KS on today. After much contorting of wrist and hand I managed to get the hands to show blue in the photo.


----------



## senna89wc12

Having fun trying out different straps. The grey fabric strap is currently my preferred strap for this watch.


----------



## Biggie_Robs




----------



## sillo38




----------



## robertl

I believe I was wearing a stowa today:


----------



## stefano11

trying the new strap today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen




----------



## Embryo




----------



## Bradjhomes

Seatime yesterday and Exima today



















Chalk and cheese


----------



## Bradjhomes

Antea today


----------



## edmundlwk

ETA2801 Flieger B on a Chromexel strap today &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## AustinPeacock

I just love the dial.


----------



## harrym71

Wearing this at the moment. 
Love it on my new shell cordovan flieger strap also love the blue hands, they always impress me every time I put this watch on.

Happy Thanksgiving to our American friends. Enjoy your day with family and friends.


----------



## mjpeeler

Flieger Original. Love to wear it when I fly.


----------



## Odin43

On Toshi strap


----------



## Quartersawn

A dial today (again lol)


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248 for the weekend.

On a trip, innit.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ita

It is stunning... Innit :heart_eyes:

Ita


----------



## Ita

Nice cuff work Brad I can see some watch.,,

Ita :+1:


----------



## spronston

Always have trouble trying to capture the blued hands


----------



## Bradjhomes

For Ita










For everyone else


----------



## Ita

No Wait... I can see some watch! Call the Mods.... Report that post!!!

Ita ;-)


----------



## Orsoni

M.O! :-!


----------



## toolkit21

Some light source reflecting from a yellow bulb to bring out those blued hands. 

Marine Chrono for dinner function


----------



## Ita

I really really love that watch TK21...

Ita


----------



## iceman767

Means we have two Stowa Marine Chrono owners in KL! 
Nice. I recently placed mine on a zulu nato strap as its too hot to wear it on the leather Strap.

Great piece of watch and Lovely pic



toolkit21 said:


> Some light source reflecting from a yellow bulb to bring out those blued hands.
> 
> Marine Chrono for dinner function


----------



## toolkit21

Iceman767, so wonderful to see KL-lang here. Post some pic of your Marine Chrono on NATO.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## fidelio




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

2801 HW Flieger on today


----------



## Bradjhomes

Exima


----------



## Ita

sergio65 said:


>


I'm not a fan of the band, but I'm drooling anyway.... ;-)

Ita


----------



## cricketdave

Prodiver as always, its been a few years since I bothered with anything else. Got a lime band coming from Stowa soon too.


----------



## stefano11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove

Glad to have this one back. Sold it last May, it changed hands twice, and now the exact same watch is back to me. The others took very good care of it.


----------



## Thomas R




----------



## Ita

Nice Thomas... Very very nice! Thanks for sharing.

What's the detail of that watch?

Ita


----------



## Bradjhomes

Seatime


----------



## cricketdave

Pro diver green dial today


----------



## inlanding




----------



## Thomas R

Ita said:


> Nice Thomas... Very very nice! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> What's the detail of that watch?
> 
> Ita


Thanks! It's a marriage watch made from a vintage pocket watch dial & movement (Unitas 6498), re-housed in a wrist watch case. I don't wear it often enough... I suspect it's too classy for me!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Sterile, innit.

Ric


----------



## brainless

Thomas R said:


> Thanks! It's a marriage watch made from a vintage pocket watch dial & movement (Unitas 6498), re-housed in a wrist watch case. I don't wear it often enough... I suspect it's too classy for me!


Hello Thomas,

there are many vintage pocket watches driven by Unitas movements - but none from Stowa with a movement signed _6498_.
I consider it very ambitious to name your watch a _marriage..........:roll:_

Volker ;-)


----------



## flyingpicasso

Surprisingly few of these show up here, so here is another shot of mine from this weekend...


----------



## Ita

Hey FP... I love my MA as well. When I wear it I constantly find myself staring at it and mesmerised by the sweeping second hand! Also just moving my wrist until the blued hands light up against the white dial. 

It drives my wife nuts.... ;-)

Ita


----------



## flyingpicasso

Right there with you. I know the MO is more iconic, but the center second hand on the MA is SO long and thin (and blue)...it is sort of mesmerizing to see it in action.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Been wearing my Prodiver Limette.


----------



## Ita

For you FP...

Black strap and stock crown, but still cousins ;-) (old pic, not used on this forum though...)



Ita


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Festive, innit.

Ric


----------



## maxthecat80

Black Partitio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmbob

Antea KS today.


----------



## H_J_R_

Ouch, some dents by the top right lug!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Up-n-coming

My newly arrived Marine Original (sterling silver dial). I'm enamored with the quality of workmanship and the high level of customer service at Stowa. When there was a hiccup clearing the watch through U.S. customs Nina was on top of it within minutes of my emailing her. I'm so pleased with the MO that I just placed an order for a new Ikarus as a daily.


----------



## sooner76

This arrived yesterday. Special edition Marine Auto white dial with brushed case and 2824 top movement.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ita

Ha ha ha ha ha ha .....

The little trees make the watch look like Big Ben.... 

Ita


----------



## flyingpicasso

Up-n-coming said:


> My newly arrived Marine Original (sterling silver dial). I'm enamored with the quality of workmanship and the high level of customer service at Stowa. When there was a hiccup clearing the watch through U.S. customs Nina was on top of it within minutes of my emailing her. I'm so pleased with the MO that I just placed an order for a new Ikarus as a daily.


That is one of the better pics of the silver dial that I've seen--it's hard to capture that look. That silver dial MO is amazing--congrats!


----------



## Fishing With Fredo

That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Fishing With Fredo

Ric Capucho said:


> Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.
> 
> Festive, innit.
> 
> Ric


That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## cricketdave

Relumed the pip on my black bezel and put it on the Lime prodiver.


----------



## Tiger-rider

My new arrival, self-paid Christmas present.


----------



## LH2

Haven't posted in this thread for over a year... This week I added this cool Antea LE Red Second off /f29. This is the 4th Stowa in my current collection, and my 6th ever.


----------



## Bradjhomes

^ looks great


----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## matthew11v25

Black Partitio Handwind. Added an olive canvas strap from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## maxthecat80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmbob

I've been wearing this a lot lately. I get a kick from hand winding.


----------



## cricketdave

New strap arrived from Stowa and a couple extra screw bars


----------



## cricketdave

New strap came in today for my Prodiver


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## nedh

Partitio handwind on a Rios light brown ostrich strap. Thanks to all who posted pics before as it helped me decide on this strap.

Ned


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Embryo




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes

sergio65 said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## Ita

Bradjhomes said:


>


How come every forum I browse you are there making ME feel jealous? There are laws regarding STALKERS!!!! Do you have Super Mod powers?

Ita


----------



## Bradjhomes

I get around.


----------



## Ita

sergio65 said:


>


Stunning.... Beautiful pic man! Congrats on an awesome watch..

Ita


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## Mak999

-17 C


----------



## brainless

Ita said:


> How come every forum I browse you are there making ME feel jealous? There are laws regarding STALKERS!!!! Do you have Super Mod powers?
> 
> Ita


Hello Ita,

Brad doesn't need _Super Mod Powers_, he's got _Super Mod Watches_,

Volker ;-)


----------



## sergio65




----------



## grizz65

You know what it is....


----------



## Kid_A

sergio65 said:


>


 this is brutal chrono....


----------



## Kid_A

M.O. gets new grey shark strap .... what do you think?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa Seatime on a beautiful, crisp, frosty morning.


----------



## H_J_R_




----------



## Odin43

On gasgasbones strap. Super comfortable.


----------



## SectionEht

Been wearing my Flieger 6498 since receiving it about a week ago.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Happy New Year (almost)!


----------



## Ita

Odin43 said:


> On gasgasbones strap. Super comfortable.


I really like that strap...

Ita


----------



## StufflerMike

Ita, why not simply browsing gasgasbones.com ?????


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC,

Rid


----------



## spronston

New shoes for my Antea 'Poland':


----------



## Bradjhomes

Seatime on leather


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## senna89wc12

TESTAF


----------



## Nasir Kasmani




----------



## Bradjhomes

Playtime with the Seatime


----------



## Kid_A

no logo hand wound....


----------



## foxl

Since the Stowa Chrono found its way to me, i hardly can decide....

The other one is 45mm Laco..


----------



## Thijsmens




----------



## dosei

Now I am. FOB from Germany!


----------



## freight dog

I bought this strap years ago for my Ikarus and as my only 20mm custom strap so far it has made appearances on many of my watches, but I think this is the best pairing yet. The Black Forest Flieger is so difficult to find a good strap for it took me a while to put these two together.


----------



## Up-n-coming

Newly arrived. Stowa kindly offered me the choice of old or new logo for my Ikarus. I'm happy with my decision.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes

Seatime


----------



## tauceti82

Stowa Marine Silver with Date and old logo and ETA 2824-2. I love it


----------



## Kid_A

lovelly ikarus....


Up-n-coming said:


> Newly arrived. Stowa kindly offered me the choice of old or new logo for my Ikarus. I'm happy with my decision.


----------



## Kid_A

flieger no logo "made in germany" vs. iwc mark xvi spitfire.....it was a brutal battle)


----------



## iceman767

Flieger Small seconds here. One of my versatile pieces - can be dressed up or down


----------



## iceman767

Sometimes its a tough choice to make between these 3 .


----------



## mizzy

My Stowa


----------



## Ita

iceman767 said:


> Sometimes its a tough choice to make between these 3 .
> 
> View attachment 2657546


The choice is clear... Stowa Marine Chrono (my grail) The other two would live in the watch box... ;-)

Ita


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa Seatime. Green bezel and OEM bracelet - my favourite combination


----------



## iceman767

Stowa standoff
Stowa holds its own here against a few heavies.


----------



## iceman767

The Marine Chrono has been with me now a couple of years and its one of best pieces in my collection.
I can honestly say i never fully appreciated the flieger until i got the small second Flieger. 
This one here is a limited version of only 33. Purchased this one in Malaysia at a great price.
The dial is sublime and the brushed casing just perfect.

The onion crown makes the watch a delight to wind every couple of days. I wouldn't be putting this baby down so soon.


----------



## Mr.Burns




----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## Kid_A

iceman767 said:


> Stowa standoff
> Stowa holds its own here against a few heavies.
> 
> View attachment 2678546


 pretty fair collection)


----------



## tuanaparadise

I'm joining you today


----------



## Hooge

I'm wearing this guy today. Just got it yesterday from my wife as a birthday gift.  I love it already!


----------



## harrym71

Hooge said:


> I'm wearing this guy today. Just got it yesterday from my wife as a birthday gift.  I love it already!


That's a nice gift. 
Happy Birthday and Welcome. 
Enjoy your Stowa for many years.


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## bzbuzz

Realitet Fikcion said:


> I'm joining you today


Is the strap stock one?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Starting the week with my gorgeous Stowa Exima


----------



## Mak999

New Nato strap today


----------



## Mr.Burns

Мой черный STOWA


----------



## stere




----------



## Demokritos

Stowa at finals


----------



## AustinPeacock




----------



## tauceti82

What is this?


----------



## Fikk

My partitio got some fresh air yesterday


----------



## harrym71

AustinPeacock said:


>


Where's the strap from, very nice.


----------



## AustinPeacock

Worn and Wound Shop.


----------



## SectionEht

Flieger 6498 on ABP alligator nato


----------



## bradu

I just ordered a 365 A-10 with Black Croco Strap. As soon as I get it I'll post a pic. Can't wait!


----------



## Ita

I just put a Stowa strap on a Chinese watch! A beautiful strap at a very reasonable cost....



















Just a heads up for strap shoppers to check Stowa as their straps are great quality!

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

My first wear of this old Stowa today. Unfortunately I have little information on the watch! Strap is from fellow WUS member's NATO Strap Co.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Got an interview later today.........so that means I'm going to dress nice.....so that means Stowa MO on Croco


----------



## tauceti82

@GUTuna: wow that looks like an old PArtitio ?


----------



## GUTuna

tauceti82 said:


> @GUTuna: wow that looks like an old PArtitio ?


The faces look similar, yes. But as the watch is running well I have not taken the case off yet to see what is inside.


----------



## Mr.Burns

...


----------



## no name no slogan

Got my MO early this week. Was supposed to be in Monday, but spent a day in customs. Words and photos (mine, anyway :-d) cannot begin to describe how beautiful this watch is. I'm honestly kinda terrified to wear it for fear of marring it. It's a true piece of art.























I tried to show in the above how the blued hands really look black until you turn them in the light and the blue comes out. A really nice effect.
















I'm awaiting the croco strap. I think I'll start wearing it when that arrives and it's all put together. The temporary leather strap they send isn't bad though.


----------



## H_J_R_

gr, HJR


----------



## gumbiee

What does one do when the assembly of their new Ikarus is delayed by 1 month? Simple. Purchase another Stowa on the WUS forums. So here is the new Prodiver I acquired last week. Boy am I pleased with this one!! Great job Jorg, you did it again!


----------



## Odin43

Stowa for the super bowl


----------



## Demokritos

Stowa Fileger with ETA 2801


----------



## av8ter14

Received my Flieger 6498 today. Well my wife did as I am on a trip. Looks perfect and could not be happier. Torture to not be home for another two weeks to see it in person. My only question is I noticed date on orange card says January 2014. Is there going to be any problems with this being off a year? Possibly with warranty or resale(not planning on resale ever)?


----------



## brainless

This is a mistake - may be inspired by the engraving in the movement.
Tell Stowa to send you a new and correctly dated manual and they will do so,


Volker ;-)


----------



## harrym71

Demokritos said:


> Stowa Fileger with ETA 2801
> View attachment 2828738


Love the watch and love the Lamy's. I will have to pose my Flieger with my Lamy's the next time I wear it.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## mapo

Let's go vintage.


----------



## tuanaparadise

Not really wearing, but last time showing Stowa might be. 
Flieger brothers


----------



## nathantw666

I have mine on right now.

Stowa Antea KS with mesh bracelet by nathantw, on Flickr


----------



## Cavestory




----------



## Bradjhomes

Seatime


----------



## jomal66

Love this Handaufzug!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## maxthecat80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1

Jorg Schauer Kleine with the Durowe 7420 HW, riding on a Custom Gator


----------



## arne1411

Love my new Flieger


----------



## oeaanons

Love my 3 weeks old Flieger Handaufzug too


----------



## Bradjhomes

Seatime


----------



## Bwana1

Schauer Kulisse on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## cozmin




----------



## KAW




----------



## Bradjhomes

Exima


----------



## cozmin

Love the colour!


----------



## cozmin

love the colour!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Ita

sergio65 said:


>


Stunner....

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demokritos

a breakfast with Stowa Flieger


----------



## Roosty

Newly arrived Flieger Baumuster B. Have been admiring the amazing quality and workmanship of this beauty.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## inlanding




----------



## brainless

This is a Stowa I can't wear but only carry:

























It was made about 50 years ago (1960 - 1964) and was planned to be a modern successor of the old fashioned pocket watch. In the right end you can see a small golden ring to attach a chain to it.

This is an early version ( foldout middle section ) that was followed soon by a version with a small spring driven foldout foot, holding the whole watch standing up, not only the middle section.

I'll try to shoot some of them during the next three, four days,

Volker ;-)


----------



## rocketboy475




----------



## GMA

Antea


----------



## brainless

This is my summer watch:









Clean blue dial, embossed greenish numerals and no date window,

Volker ;-)


----------



## sergio65

I wish summer was there ...


----------



## senna89wc12

T01 TESTAF everyday


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Higs

I received this one on Thursday and have been trying it on a few different straps over the weekend.

p.s.there's nothing wrong with the date wheel alignment - I think I took it too close to flipping date when I was setting the hands for the pics (and didn't notice until I'd put my camera away)


----------



## inlanding




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Jan_DK

The old Ikarus.


----------



## tejon

After wearing my Flieger almost exclusively for the past year and a half, I impulse-bought this one. I figured I could flip it easily enough. Of course, as soon as I saw it I knew that wasn't happening.









Incidentally, I rather prefer the old logo. I hope the Partitio keeps it, since that's next on my list.


----------



## Fikk

tejon said:


> After wearing my Flieger almost exclusively for the past year and a half, I impulse-bought this one. I figured I could flip it easily enough. Of course, as soon as I saw it I knew that wasn't happening.
> 
> View attachment 3153146
> 
> 
> Incidentally, I rather prefer the old logo. I hope the Partitio keeps it, since that's next on my list.


Nice watch. 
Right now I'm waiting the email from FedEx for mine.

The Partitio is also a great one. My first modern Stowa.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*




----------



## rocketboy475




----------



## inlanding

MOLE Time


----------



## sergio65

Stowa Marine LE Sterling silver dial 'handaufzug' 148/150


----------



## H_J_R_

gr, HJR


----------



## alex79

Greetings from Jakarta guys, I proudly join this topic with this limited edition =)


----------



## FliegerPL

Driving to work... today morning ... Even Stowa Antea 365 can be preppy


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

First day on the wrist for my new (to me) Flieger "Made in Germany" LE.
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1425566274656.jpg


----------



## sergio65

Wearing this now.. wallpaper size pic !


----------



## iceman767

Tough choice on which one to select.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65

there could be even more difficult choices


----------



## Ita

Marine Chrono boys. Wear the Marine Chrono!

Ita



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Marine Chrono it is Ita. Cheers. @sergio Great collection there 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

iceman767 said:


> Tough choice on which one to select.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ha ! Indeed iceman


----------



## alex79

sergio65 said:


> there could be even more difficult choices


I'd pick the flieger


----------



## sergio65

This one today


----------



## Ita

sergio65 said:


> This one today


Great choice and a beautiful watch. I love mine, however the chrono version (HW) is my Grail.

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

The Marine Automatic for me today


----------



## tatt169

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketboy475

I just love this watch!


----------



## alex79

rocketboy475 said:


> I just love this watch!
> View attachment 3214002


So do I, it's a stunning piece


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Fikk




----------



## inlanding




----------



## alex79

inlanding said:


>


Great lume shot


----------



## alex79

Flieger no nothing today


----------



## mujahid7ia




----------



## rocketboy475




----------



## alex79

Night shot








Guess what


----------



## Big Guy




----------



## bzbuzz

Iowa_Watchman said:


> First day on the wrist for my new (to me) Flieger "Made in Germany" LE.
> View attachment 3183770


What kinda strap is that? Looking good


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Alex ate14




----------



## alex79

I'll play today


----------



## Jax

sergio65 said:


> This one today


Is that just a regular marine? The dial looks sweet in the sun.


----------



## sergio65

It's the a limited edition handwind with sterling silver dial. The Auto is available with the same dial.


----------



## alex79

This LE


----------



## Jax

sergio65 said:


> It's the a limited edition handwind with sterling silver dial. The Auto is available with the same dial.


Bathe silver dial is the same watch with an auto movement instead of manual? Great looking watch.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Fikk




----------



## inlanding




----------



## alex79

Good day Gents


----------



## Mark10

I'm new to the forum but have already bought 3 Stowa's from members on here! Here is my latest acquisition, thanks a lot andyip125.


----------



## John.Galt




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## automailed




----------



## John.Galt




----------



## tejon




----------



## dylanh99

Very happy to finally be able to join this thread!!!


----------



## StufflerMike

With all due respect but this is a Bell & Ross, not a Stowa.


----------



## Jax

Finally got my first Stowa. Put it on for the first time an hour ago!


----------



## sergio65

dylanh99 said:


> Very happy to finally be able to join this thread!!!


sorry but this watch makes me feel yuck!


----------



## dylanh99

Oops sorry guys! Wrong forum!


----------



## alex79

Jax said:


> Finally got my first Stowa. Put it on for the first time an hour ago!
> View attachment 3348690


Nice pick Jax, lovely watch and just before the price bump


----------



## alex79

Here's mine


----------



## Jax

The fliegers definitely look better on brown straps. I love the contrast.


----------



## Mark10




----------



## b_dayco

My favorite watch at the moment.


----------



## Mark10




----------



## John.Galt




----------



## Jax

Thoughts on his strap watch combo guys?


----------



## Chrasmus

My MO arrived this morning:



Regards,

Christian


----------



## grman

@Mark10, do you live also in germany?  I have read "Die deutsche Qualitätsuhr"


----------



## Mark10

grman said:


> @Mark10, do you live also in germany?  I have read "Die deutsche Qualitätsuhr"


Hi grman, no I am based in the UK.

Mark


----------



## Jax

Still wearing my Flieger.


----------



## senna89wc12

T01 with a custom black canvas strap.


----------



## ahkeelt

Almost after 2 years of no Stowa on my wrist - Flieger found its home for the next few days or weeks on my wrist. The MO lies impaired - needs service and I need time to coordinate. At any rate, this ... my friends is how it all began .....


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## hidden830726

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 3445930


wow, this is stunningly look good


----------



## H_J_R_

gr, HJR


----------



## Maine




----------



## Bradjhomes

hidden830726 said:


> wow, this is stunningly look good


Thanks. I like it.


----------



## Mark10




----------



## Deus Vult

Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## alex79

This one today


----------



## neutrino

Flieger at home in the air.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Jax

New (to me) Stowa Marine!


----------



## Lodan

Very nice Jax

I have one (sans date) on the way and your pic makes me even happier with the purchase


----------



## Alex Weller

b-)


----------



## Jax

Lodan said:


> Very nice Jax
> 
> I have one (sans date) on the way and your pic makes me even happier with the purchase


I think I like the look of sans date slightly better but I find the date so useful, especially at work. Mine is the silver dial btw.


----------



## Kid_A

some decent one....


----------



## H_J_R_




----------



## peitron




----------



## Prof

Jax,

Your picture does justice to the silver dial! I have one just like it on order and look forward to its arrival.


----------



## Jax

Prof said:


> Jax,
> 
> Your picture does justice to the silver dial! I have one just like it on order and look forward to its arrival.


Thank you. Yeah the dial is very hard to capture.


----------



## ahkeelt

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 3333418


What watch model is this? Beautiful.


----------



## ahkeelt

senna89wc12 said:


> T01 with a custom black canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 3419498


is the bezel one click off? It seems so as major ticks on bezel aren't lined with dial ticks.
stunning watch!!!!


----------



## alex79

Me too ill play today


----------



## ahkeelt

id go on a limb here to say this but it seems the case for this B&R missed QC. The minute hand is bound to get stuck at 9oclock mark. On the other hand if it made past 3, I must have had a few more than usual to drink.......hic



dylanh99 said:


> Very happy to finally be able to join this thread!!!
> 
> View attachment 3348594


----------



## Bradjhomes

ahkeelt said:


> What watch model is this? Beautiful.


Exima


----------



## Fikk




----------



## alex79

I don't wear it often so it's fair to add more pics







=)


----------



## jpfwatch

FLIEGER TO 1 TESTAF with toshi strap


----------



## senna89wc12

ahkeelt said:


> is the bezel one click off? It seems so as major ticks on bezel aren't lined with dial ticks.
> stunning watch!!!!


Thanks! This watch is just special. Nothing I have owned can even come close to it. No the bezel is lined up at 12. The picture does distort the perspective a little bit.


----------



## senna89wc12

The same watch every single day.


----------



## schticy

New arrival - prodiver carbon. Looks stunning in real life (and yes I forgot to centre the bezel :roll


----------



## Jax

Still wearing the marine but on a different strap today.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## H_J_R_

Oh man i'm pretty jealous of that dial colour!! Hope i can ever catch one of those.

For me the seatime:


----------



## Jax

Antea 365 today.


----------



## blowfish89

Just subscribed. I don't own a Stowa but I would like one to be my next (fourth) German watch!
Keep the pics rolling please.


----------



## H_J_R_




----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## hidden830726

ßπø~∂¥;14867962 said:


>


What strap is this>? look neat


----------



## ßπø~∂¥

Thanks. Strap is a Toshi Fudge.


----------



## siliway

After a rather long waiting, my 1938 hand-winding finally arrives!!! it comes with a cup as a gift???


----------



## Jax

siliway said:


> After a rather long waiting, my 1938 hand-winding finally arrives!!! it comes with a cup as a gift???
> View attachment 3633314
> View attachment 3633322


Nice watch! I got the same cup with my Antea 365. Used it to drink orange juice with my breakfast the other day.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Jax




----------



## Up-n-coming




----------



## TaterTot

sergio65 said:


> This one today


I really like this strap. Does anyone know what kind of strap it is?!


----------



## half_empty

Just paid for my Antea - not long to go now!


----------



## Jax

half_empty said:


> Just paid for my Antea - not long to go now!


Their overseas shipping is amazingly fast. My Antea got to me sooner than a UPS ground package from CA to TX. I'm sure it'll be there before you know it!


----------



## EZANO

Jax said:


> Finally got my first Stowa. Put it on for the first time an hour ago!
> View attachment 3348690


Can anyone tell me what strap this is?


----------



## senna89wc12

What else? There is only one for me.


----------



## Jax

EZANO said:


> Can anyone tell me what strap this is?


It is a "crown and buckle" Anchorage which seems to be out of stock but if you email them they'll tell you when more stock comes in. If you look around, I posted a few more with my flieger on this strap.


----------



## EZANO

Jax said:


> It is a "crown and buckle" Anchorage which seems to be punt of stock but if you email them they'll tell you when more stock comes in. If you look around, I posted a few more with my flieger on this strap.


Excellent, thank you!


----------



## roinuj88

T01 Testaf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twiggz

I posted in the German wrist thread a few days ago, and should have posted here as well. This is my first auto, and my first flieger. I've been looking at pilot watches for a few months now and decided on stowa. It exceeded all my expectations.


----------



## Dankoh69

EZANO said:


> Can anyone tell me what strap this is?


That looks like the original flieger strap from STOWA in brown.


----------



## wkw

Long time lurker, first time poster.....

hope you like it


----------



## vortex968

Hi everybody! This is my first post, and this is my flieger.


----------



## harrym71

vortex968 said:


> Hi everybody! This is my first post, and this is my flieger.


Looks good, welcome to the club.:-!


----------



## Jax

Antea 365 at work today.


----------



## Ita

wkw said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.....
> 
> hope you like it
> 
> View attachment 3714858


I don't just like it I LOVE it! Auto or HW?

Ita


----------



## Dankoh69

Been a year and still loving the simplicity of it... Been weird lately though, gone from being consistently 5s fast/day for a year to being 1s late per day starting last month...


----------



## debasercl

My new Flieger GMT Limette on my 6" skinny (but flat) wrist..... I love it! I Never thought a 46mm would fit my wrist but it's so comfortable and beautiful!
Even the rubber strap is perfect (and smells so good).
Thanks so much STOWA, it's an amazing watch!

Just a quick and dirty phone pic, I'll post better pictures later:


----------



## wkw

Ita said:


> I don't just like it I LOVE it! Auto or HW?
> 
> Ita


Thanks Ita,

Auto with matt case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Just received this 2012 limette Prodiver on bracelet with full kit including rubber strap and additional black bezel. Love it!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## brainless

A new old watch from the Sixties when parking meters started to decorate the curbs:









This is an example for an "All German Watch" that is affordable - even nowadays: A type of watch invented in Germany, built in Germany, driven by a German movement (DUROWE 471-4) and to be purchased for less than 500,- €.
It is not only _All German_, actually it is _All Pforzheim_ - when Pforzheim was the capital of German watch industry.

This sort of watches is one of the better known early examples for Badge Engineering for watches: 
They were marked with the different logos and brand names and wore additional generic names like _Minu-Stop_, _min Stop_, _SPORT timer_, _STOP_, etc.
Gilded or chrome plated cases; different dials; minute discs in black, red, blue, white, yellow, green; windows (for the minute disc) in different designs and positions: Dozens of combinations are possible.

As all these watches derive their origin from Stowa, I collected them of course, regardless of whether they were labeled _Paul Garnier, LIP, Buren, Excellent, Exquisit, Para_ etc. etc.

In case you are interested in some sample pics, I could open a new thread dealing with these watches only,

Volker ;-)


----------



## wkw

.









Flieger day today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

brainless said:


> A new old watch from the Sixties when parking meters started to decorate the curbs:
> 
> View attachment 3734162
> 
> 
> This is an example for an "All German Watch" that is affordable - even nowadays: A type of watch invented in Germany, built in Germany, driven by a German movement (DUROWE 471-4) and to be purchased for less than 500,- €.
> It is not only _All German_, actually it is _All Pforzheim_ - when Pforzheim was the capital of German watch industry.
> 
> This sort of watches is one of the better known early examples for Badge Engineering for watches:
> They were marked with the different logos and brand names and wore additional generic names like _Minu-Stop_, _min Stop_, _SPORT timer_, _STOP_, etc.
> Gilded or chrome plated cases; different dials; minute discs in black, red, blue, white, yellow, green; windows (for the minute disc) in different designs and positions: Dozens of combinations are possible.
> 
> As all these watches derive their origin from Stowa, I collected them of course, regardless of whether they were labeled _Paul Garnier, LIP, Buren, Excellent, Exquisit, Para_ etc. etc.
> 
> In case you are interested in some sample pics, I could open a new thread dealing with these watches only,
> 
> Volker ;-)


I would love to see more of these. Thanks for the great post.


----------



## mrroey

Love the vintage Stowas. Debating whether to keep this in the collection...


----------



## gward4




----------



## Up-n-coming

Trying to get the day started.


----------



## wkw

marine










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65

wkw said:


> marine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha Marine with flieger hands

Did you replace the hands yourself?


----------



## wkw

Spot on !!

I had Stowa to swap the hands from flieger series.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65

looks good even though I also like the original hands


----------



## debasercl

My new favorite!
The case is really beautiful and love the titanium color and Limette hands.


----------



## Zinzan




----------



## elbilo

Marine for family picture day









Eric


----------



## oca_9i




----------



## H_J_R_

I'm not a monarchist but still, on kings day, orange:










gr, HJR


----------



## Lodan

Enjoying a brew with the new Marine Auto


----------



## Up-n-coming

My silver dial MO on a very nice quality dark brown Alligator strap from Stowa.


----------



## debasercl

My new favorite, the Flieger GMT lives glued to my wrist!


----------



## gward4

Trying a new strap without rivets today. I dig it.


----------



## Jax

Anthea 365 by bike.


----------



## wkw

Icarus.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senna89wc12

The Prodiver again after a few months of saving weight on a titanium watch for my wrist. The full weight of the stainless steel goodness is a nice change of fresh air. Thinking about sending this back to Stowa for a dial and hands change and as well as some repair.


----------



## automailed

Greetings from Stonehenge.
Legends say the stones are meant for time keeping. 
I am sure the marine will fare quite well too.


----------



## mreyman73

wkw said:


> marine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice. I'm a fan of the marine hands too, but that's pretty cool. Never would have occurred to me to do that.


----------



## wkw

mreyman73 said:


> Nice. I'm a fan of the marine hands too, but that's pretty cool. Never would have occurred to me to do that.


One thing I love about Stowa brand is that they really listen to customers. And they tolerate requests like changing hands, different crowns or case finishing.

This is my flieger with blue hands being replaced by black ones.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H_J_R_

Good weekend fellow Stowaristi!










gr, HJR


----------



## StufflerMike

This one today


----------



## mreyman73

inlanding said:


> MOLE Time


Super jealous.


----------



## mreyman73

H_J_R_ said:


> Good weekend fellow Stowaristi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr, HJR


Can't go wrong with St. Bernardus either.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Up-n-coming said:


> My silver dial MO on a very nice quality dark brown Alligator strap from Stowa.


The silver dial looks so classy on that watch. The warmth of the silver dial is also hard to capture in a photo, but you did a nice job. Great watch!


----------



## mreyman73

Bradjhomes said:


> For Ita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone else


You guys are funny. But what in god's name is that watch?

I need another Stowa.


----------



## hidden830726

Exima. I used to ask the same question


----------



## Bradjhomes

hidden830726 said:


> Exima. I used to ask the same question


This.

The Exima is not easy to find now though.


----------



## gward4

The Flieger chrono spends some time in a legit Texas barber shop


----------



## GLE

Antea 390


----------



## Jax

Marine automatic in a mini coop


----------



## tatt169

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Churlish

A few photos of my Stowa Marine Original on a new strap from an eBay seller named "Colareb". It has some texture to it, almost like a suede that's been shaved down (I don't really know how to describe leather). I like this strap a lot and think it brings out the casual side of this very versatile watch.


----------



## ReiAdo58

STOWA Chrono 1938 Handwinding - my favorite!


----------



## wkw

marine silver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Just trying another strap on my MA.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## icybluesmile




----------



## alex79

Hello guys, I've strapped the Flieger on an arrillo from Gunny. 
I like the rounded shape of the strap, it matches well the Flieger round curves. 







￼


----------



## arne1411

Trying my Flieger on a Nato Strap today. Fit for summer!


----------



## gward4




----------



## alex79




----------



## H_J_R_

In NL we celebrated our freedom yesterday so i put this NATO on, keeping it on today as well 










gr, HJR


----------



## Nokie

^^^^^

Nice picture.

Cream dial today-


----------



## Jax

Ikarus.


----------



## wkw

Marine Auto today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl

Second week in a row same beauty!

And now at work next to another German marvel:









Cheers


----------



## icybluesmile

Just pulled into the parking garage.


----------



## GLE

My new Flieger on dark brown aligator. I think the Flieger performs really well in a more dressed up style. I also like that they made the logo more discrete on the new Flieger by using grey color. Otherwise I would have gone with the "no logo". But since I really support what Stowa does, I like to have the logo on the dial.


----------



## debasercl

Same old beauty!









Cheers!


----------



## tatt169

trying the MO out on mesh again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

No logo today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icybluesmile

My TO1 just before takeoff.


----------



## tatt169

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## alex79

Still enjoying this


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## sucram

This one needs no introduction.


----------



## Luciernaga15

This is my new Flieger Black Forest LE.


----------



## dr_thyme




----------



## NS1

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 3943754


I really like this one. It's a shame they no longer make it.


----------



## brainless

This one isn't bad either:








especially its back side:









This one Jörg Schauer built 25 pcs. only,

Volker ;-)


----------



## NS1

^^ Love it.


----------



## blowfish89

New arrival and my first Stowa.


----------



## gward4

blowfish89 said:


> New arrival and my first Stowa.


Fantastic! Can't wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Bradjhomes

brainless said:


> This one isn't bad either:
> View attachment 3971522
> 
> 
> especially its back side:
> 
> View attachment 3971530
> 
> 
> This one Jörg Schauer built 25 pcs. only,
> 
> Volker ;-)


Oh my. I'll never tire of seeing this one.


----------



## blowfish89

gward4 said:


> Fantastic! Can't wait to hear your thoughts.


Thanks. I really like it. First thing that struck me when I opened the watch was how different the Arabic numbers looked from the hour and minute hands. From the pictures online, they all look the same - polished steel. But in real life, the numbers are less high/applied, more brushed (not polished), and have a hint of the bronze color. This is a watch with perfect modern-vintage aesthetics. Its also the first time I own a watch with a decorated displayback, so I am really enjoying the perlage, blued screws, rotor brushing and the depth of the chronograph mechanism. I also like that the watch can be sent back to Stowa for a personal engraving to mark a significant life event in the future.


----------



## Ita

brainless said:


> This one isn't bad either:
> View attachment 3971522
> 
> 
> especially its back side:
> 
> View attachment 3971530
> 
> 
> This one Jörg Schauer built 25 pcs. only,
> 
> Volker ;-)


OMEGA??? What's the story?

Ita


----------



## Bradjhomes

Ita said:


> OMEGA??? What's the story?
> 
> Ita


https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/stowa...9-2.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/48359?page=1


----------



## Ita

Bradjhomes said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/stowa...9-2.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/48359?page=1


Thanks Brad...

900 Euro back in the day hey! What a bargain at today's prices. Does Jorg still do limited edition specials?

Ita


----------



## omeglycine

Ita said:


> Thanks Brad... 900 Euro back in the day hey! What a bargain at today's prices. Does Jorg still do limited edition specials? Ita


No kidding. Add a few hundred euros and I'm sure they'd still have no trouble selling another 25.


----------



## wkw

Silber.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Trying black croc now.


----------



## alex79

Wrist shot? 
Seems there few similarities with the Flieger, like the Crown / bezel / even the case seem to have comparable shape?


----------



## enyn90

i think stowa uses similar cases across different models. correct me if i'm wrong.



alex79 said:


> Wrist shot?
> Seems there few similarities with the Flieger, like the Crown / bezel / even the case seem to have comparable shape?


----------



## blowfish89

alex79 said:


> Wrist shot?
> Seems there few similarities with the Flieger, like the Crown / bezel / even the case seem to have comparable shape?


All three chrono models share the same case.


----------



## sergio65

Mine says hi:


----------



## Jax

My jacket matches the Antea's hands when they catch the light just right.


----------



## Second Time

This pair sitting on my desk this evening -


----------



## alex79

Have a great Sunday Gents.


----------



## senna89wc12

Sunlight shines onto my T01 and it creates this beautiful red color off the matt black bezel.


----------



## wkw

Marine with rubber band









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Up-n-coming

Six months with my silver dial Mo and still as giddy as the day I received it. Maybe more so now that it has a choco alligator strap.


...and an obligatory pic of my black dial Mo.


----------



## gward4

Monsoon Sunday in Austin


----------



## blowfish89

More pics of the 1938. Find the hour hand.


----------



## harrym71

Did a strap change. 
Haven't worn this watch in a while, such a beauty.









Now to this.


----------



## wkw

Flieger with mesh









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfred.newman

Flieger 2801 B on NATO leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

The silver dial really comes to life out in the sunshine...


----------



## Jax

flyingpicasso said:


> The silver dial really comes to life out in the sunshine...


That's what sold me on that watch, seeing one out in the sunshine. The silver dial is subtle and beautiful.


----------



## Jax

Sunset.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Bradjhomes

New blue bezel on the Seatime


----------



## stonehead887

Bradjhomes said:


> New blue bezel on the Seatime
> View attachment 4049234


That's a nice bezel Brad. I was really impressed with this watch at the GTG. It's huge but wears really well.


----------



## H_J_R_

Bradjhomes said:


> New blue bezel on the Seatime


Looking good congrats! Did stowa had one left? Nice that yours has the lume pip as well, my blue bezel doesn't.

gr, HJR


----------



## Bradjhomes

stonehead887 said:


> That's a nice bezel Brad. I was really impressed with this watch at the GTG. It's huge but wears really well.


Thanks



H_J_R_ said:


> Looking good congrats! Did stowa had one left? Nice that yours has the lume pip as well, my blue bezel doesn't.
> 
> gr, HJR


No, I asked Stowa but they confirmed they have none left. I bought this from a fellow forum member.


----------



## Jax

Ikarus on the roof.


----------



## elbilo

Bradjhomes said:


> New blue bezel on the Seatime
> View attachment 4049234


i've been waiting for you to show a pic of it!


----------



## gward4




----------



## H_J_R_

Jax said:


> Ikarus on the roof.


Lovely sparks in the dial! But don't get too close to the sun Jax 

gr, HJR


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## blowfish89

gward4 said:


>


Your Arabic hour numerals seem much more 'applied' with greater height than mine, or maybe its just the pic. Great picture !


----------



## sergio65

The numerals are not applied on the Stowa, they are pressed.

Best


----------



## StufflerMike

"Embossed" to me seems the better term. The 8-fold embossed numerlals of the black Chronograph btw are executed a little bit flatter compared to the cream chrono 1938.


----------



## omeglycine

stuffler said:


> "Embossed" to me seems the better term. The 8-fold embossed numerlals of the black Chronograph btw are executed a little bit flatter compared to the cream chrono 1938.


Mike - were there any versions or prototypes, if you will, that utilized applied numerals? I can't remember if I read about such versions or not, and figured short of Jorg, that you're the person to ask. 

Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## blowfish89

omeglycine said:


> Mike - were there any versions or prototypes, if you will, that utilized applied numerals? I can't remember if I read about such versions or not, and figured short of Jorg, that you're the person to ask.
> 
> Just curious. Thanks.


I think Mike has one of those. Hotnerd had another iirc.


----------



## gward4

blowfish89 said:


> I think Mike has one of those. Hotnerd had another iirc.


I bought my 1938 from Bhanu (hotnerd), so that might explain it. Meeting Bhanu (we both live in the same city) and getting to know him, has been such a pleasure. He has taught me so much, and really accelerated my love of German watches!


----------



## sergio65

A pic of mine with a good view on the dial details


----------



## CHD Dad

Just received this in the mail today. My first Stowa! Always wanted one and finally bought off a great seller here. Stowa Marine 2801 Hand-wind model. The build, fit and finish is really lovely. The blued hands are every bit as good as I had hoped in person. The actual winding of the movement is amazingly smooth. Smoother than any of my other watches, Swiss or otherwise.

Sorry for the somewhat bad photo, I was just excited to get it on my wrist to take a quick shot!


----------



## dr_thyme




----------



## ssbowtie1

blowfish89 said:


> Your Arabic hour numerals seem much more 'applied' with greater height than mine, or maybe its just the pic. Great picture !


The first few black 1938s had higher embossed numerals on the dial. The dial manufacturer had some issues making the embossed numerals so high on the black version, so the embossed height had to shrink.

I have one of the original dials and I live in Los Angeles too, so if you ever want to meet up and snap a few comparison photos, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## CHD Dad

Has only left my wrist for time in the pool over the weekend. Really loving this one.


----------



## blowfish89

ssbowtie1 said:


> The first few black 1938s had higher embossed numerals on the dial. The dial manufacturer had some issues making the embossed numerals so high on the black version, so the embossed height had to shrink.
> 
> I have one of the original dials and I live in Los Angeles too, so if you ever want to meet up and snap a few comparison photos, just shoot me a PM.


Thanks. I may take you up on that but I'm afraid I'll like my 1938 less if I see yours


----------



## CHD Dad

New day, new strap to try. This model really dresses up or down nicely.


----------



## gward4

Not dinner


----------



## NS1

Here's my recent arrival:


----------



## Bradjhomes

gward4 said:


>


Wow. Those indices really shine!


----------



## alex79

Loving it, the dial tone with the hangs, the gold second hand and the size of the subdial ( wider than usual for small second subdial ), size and case colour, just perfect for my wrist ￼


----------



## gward4

Bradjhomes said:


> Wow. Those indices really shine!


I think Jorg did amazing work with the 1938. You're right about the indices. The way they catch the light is one of my favorite features of the watch.

Love the blue bezel you posted too!


----------



## zee218




----------



## foxl

Staring on this dial in the waiting room of my dentist is almost sedative....


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## elbilo

Enjoying the Seatime on a Hirsch Tiger









Eric


----------



## dowsing

I've finally gotten around to fitting a mesh to the 390 and very happy with the results.


----------



## Jax

elbilo said:


> Enjoying the Seatime on a Hirsch Tiger
> 
> View attachment 4149338
> 
> 
> Eric


That strap looks great. I wonder how it might look with the ikarus...


----------



## elbilo

Jax said:


> I wonder how it might look with the ikarus...


Quick visual


----------



## Jax

elbilo said:


> Quick visual
> 
> View attachment 4159506


I think the blue and grey is a unique and good looking combo!


----------



## elbilo

I have a blue nato that I wear on it occasionally. The blue pairs nicely with the dial and of course the hands, but I don't think I'd pair this particular strap, as it's a little sporty (for me) for the Ikarus.


----------



## Jax

I wouldn't put my flieger on a sporty strap but the Ikarus is so unusual that I might give something like this a try.


----------



## rocketboy475

On new Toshi strap


----------



## kaia52314

Just received my first Stowa a couple days ago. I'm very happy with the size and quality.
.


----------



## blowfish89

Stowa 1938 + Hirsch Lucca (brown)
Pics from iPhone6


----------



## platinumEX

The longer I have this watch the more I love it. The one watch I'll have until I die. 10 year anniversary gift from my wife 2 years ago.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

B dial 
Sorry for the crappy pic as it was an impulse shot...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Here the A type with small second subdial


----------



## wkw

Flieger with mesh










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demokritos

Time to fly with Stowa


----------



## readyron

Long time lurker who finally gets to join in. Ikarus with the new logo.


----------



## Jax

readyron said:


> Long time lurker who finally gets to join in. Ikarus with the new logo.


I like the blue hands. Kinda wish my ikarus had blue hands. Best I could do was a blue band.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Exima


----------



## alex79

Flieger small second today.


----------



## dr_thyme

Antea KS


----------



## Demokritos

Thinking about the next move..


----------



## H_J_R_

;-)
gr, HJR


----------



## Jax

I just got a custom strap for my Flieger from Jeanna at Stone Creek Straps and I couldn't be happier with it. I wanted to share it here. The leather is Horween Essex Chestnut with blue stitching. It has a bit of padding but not too much. It's just perfect.


----------



## readyron

Jax said:


> I just got a custom strap for my Flieger from Jeanna at Stone Creek Straps and I couldn't be happier with it. I wanted to share it here. The leather is Horween Essex Chestnut with blue stitching. It has a bit of padding but not too much. It's just perfect.
> 
> That stitching looks awesome with the blued hands. :-!


----------



## Jax

readyron said:


> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> That stitching looks awesome with the blued hands. :-!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Here's another one.
Click to expand...


----------



## zee218




----------



## wkw




----------



## webster126

Jax said:


> readyron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Here's another one.
> View attachment 4222018
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you are downtown in this one. I am also in Houston. Cheers! Watch and strap look great.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jax

webster126 said:


> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you are downtown in this one. I am also in Houston. Cheers! Watch and strap look great.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, downtown Houston! Cool to meet another Houstonian on here!
Click to expand...


----------



## H_J_R_

This combo on a sunny day!









gr, HJR


----------



## Jax

H_J_R_ said:


> This combo on a sunny day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr, HJR


Awesome photo!


----------



## tatt169

Been far too long since I last wore this! The croc straps from Stowa are fantastic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1

Still waiting on the arrival of my croc strap, but enjoying the watch nonetheless:


----------



## blowfish89

^Lol yeah, its been 3 weeks since I received the watch and my croc strap's still not made it to the US yet.


----------



## tatt169

The MO again , no doubt I'll switch up later but for now I'm enjoying this on the wrist. It's my only light dialled watch at the moment.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1

blowfish89 said:


> ^Lol yeah, its been 3 weeks since I received the watch and my croc strap's still not made it to the US yet.


The post office screwed up delivery on my first one and returned it to Stowa. I'm now waiting on strap number two.


----------



## debasercl

Hasn't left my wrist since I got it!








I'm in love


----------



## Jax

[QUkOTE=debasercl;16854250]Hasn't left my wrist since I got it!








I'm in love [/QUOTE]

Looks amazing. I always thought it'd be too big on my wrist. How big are yours? I kinda wish it had a date. I know; I know. Everything looks cleaner without a date, but having a date is so handy for me at work.


----------



## elbilo

Jax said:


> Looks amazing. I always thought it'd be too big on my wrist. How big are yours? I kinda wish it had a date. I know; I know. Everything looks cleaner without a date, but having a date is so handy for me at work.


That has a date at 6 o'clock


----------



## Bradjhomes

H_J_R_ said:


> This combo on a sunny day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr, HJR


Fantastic photo


----------



## Jax

elbilo said:


> That has a date at 6 o'clock


Oh cool! For some reason I'd dint think these had a date. Maybe I'm thinking of the testaf.


----------



## elbilo

Jax said:


> Oh cool! For some reason I'd dint think these had a date. Maybe I'm thinking of the testaf.


I like that the date is not so apparent on this model. I prefer no date, but somehow I've tailored my watch box to only date-function watches. It has come in handy on a number of occasions, though.


----------



## blowfish89

Its like wearing a mini Panerai lol.


----------



## gward4

Just me and the Stowa chrono, and a few quiet minutes at the local coffee shop before the hectic week starts.

Have a great week all!


----------



## stonehead887

gward4 said:


> Just me and the Stowa chrono, and a few quiet minutes at the local coffee shop before the hectic week starts.
> 
> Have a great week all!


Fantastic watch. I am not a chrono fan but I love this minimal design. How does it wear and how is functionality of chrono?


----------



## gward4

stonehead887 said:


> Fantastic watch. I am not a chrono fan but I love this minimal design. How does it wear and how is functionality of chrono?


Thanks, I've really been enjoying this one since I got it. I feel like it has a lot of wrist presence without screaming "look at me". It's certainly tall, especially compared to the Flieger auto and hand wind, but the shape of the case and the angle on the bezel lets it slide under the shirt cuff pretty easily. (I don't wear shirts with real narrow cuffs). The angle of the lugs and the reasonable lug-to-lug length also keeps it manageable. I have flat 7.5 wrists, if that helps.

I wear it to work and on weekends ( I think it works better at the office with the current strap, compared to the traditional Flieger strap). I think it's quite versatile.

I agree with you about the minimalist design. I find myself staring at the dial all the time.

I've never really been into chronos either, until I came across this one and the Stowa 1938. So I don't have much basis for comparison to other chronos. But I can say that it executes all the Chrono functions crisply and resets perfectly.

I am a huge fan of this one overall. I'm happy to provide more info if you're looking hard at this one.


----------



## debasercl

debasercl said:


> Hasn't left my wrist since I got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love
> 
> Looks amazing. I always thought it'd be too big on my wrist. How big are yours? I kinda wish it had a date. I know; I know. Everything looks cleaner without a date, but having a date is so handy for me at work.


Thanks, yes, the date is there but very well integrated into the design. I really like this watch, the classic Flieger is not getting any wrist time now, I just got a couple of straps to change that though.
My wrist is only 6" 

Cheers.


----------



## alex79

Olllaaa []https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/08/9eeaf3de4bf26ac8af36bb3dcc6b44ae.jpg[/IMG]

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## NS1

Today:


----------



## wkw

1938 is on my wrist today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir Kasmani




----------



## Glenn-N

2 best things from Schwarzwald.


----------



## H_J_R_

Glenn-N said:


> 2 best things from Schwarzwald.


Aargh should have closed the deal faster ;-) Great pic.

gr, HJR


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## bamaster

Finally received my Stowa watches! Here's my first wearing of the Marine Chrono.
The photos on the website don't do it justice. The face is not white as I thought. It has a cream/gold hue to it. With the brown leather strap, beautiful!

Soon I'll show the Seatime Black Forest Edition. I need to size it first.


----------



## wkw

Marine automatic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79




----------



## omeglycine

Underwater exploration.


----------



## senna89wc12

Working hard 24/7


----------



## alex79

A German watch on a French Zulu strap


----------



## debasercl

senna89wc12 said:


> Working hard 24/7
> 
> View attachment 4319865


Is it mine or these movements are very easy to wind? At the slightest movement of my arm the rotor start spinning like crazy on my GMT!


----------



## senna89wc12

debasercl said:


> Is it mine or these movements are very easy to wind? At the slightest movement of my arm the rotor start spinning like crazy on my GMT!


You are right, the movement is very easy to wind. I love the 2824.


----------



## blowfish89

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## toolkit21

Something else to help with your decision. Can only appreciate its beauty when its not in a photo.


----------



## enyn90

NS1 said:


> Still waiting on the arrival of my croc strap, but enjoying the watch nonetheless:


this wrist shot looks perfect, changed my opinion on the new logo with classic marine dial ... if only you posted this before the price increase! well ~ :roll: well durowe marine may do the trick :-d


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## NS1

enyn90 said:


> this wrist shot looks perfect, changed my opinion on the new logo with classic marine dial ... if only you posted this before the price increase! well ~ :roll: well durowe marine may do the trick :-d


Glad I could help.


----------



## blowfish89

enyn90 said:


> this wrist shot looks perfect, changed my opinion on the new logo with classic marine dial ... if only you posted this before the price increase! well ~ :roll: well durowe marine may do the trick :-d


Nope, it would still look better with the older logo :-d


----------



## Jax

My flieger ready to go into the air with me.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mreyman73

Didn't wear this one today, per se, but wore it a couple of weeks ago at my sister's wedding. Does that count? Really liking it on this Model 1 Horween Crimson strap from Worn & Wound.


----------



## jugnu

Requesting membership to this club


----------



## senna89wc12




----------



## painterspal

It's dress-down Friday at the office but I didn't let my standards drop too far...


----------



## eblackmo

TO1


----------



## tatt169

Loving the crisp dial of the MO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

My Stowa marine is at home by the sea.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## coccige

New Flieger 6498 on my 7" wrist


----------



## alex79

One more with small second =)


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ita

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 4405754


Borderline on the cuff lad... A Yellow Card!

Beautiful watch but... 

Ita


----------



## H_J_R_

Worth the sacrifice for a TO1, i am having doubts guys :-so|










gr. HJR


----------



## hidden830726

H_J_R_ said:


> Worth the sacrifice for a TO1 i getting doubts guys :-so|
> 
> gr. HJR


What do you mean by - "Worth the sacrifice for a TO1 i getting doubts guys" ?


----------



## H_J_R_

hidden830726 said:


> What do you mean by - "Worth the sacrifice for a TO1 i getting doubts guys" ?


I have it for sale to fund a TO1 

gr, HJR


----------



## MHELKIOT

My new TO2 I love it !


----------



## Ita

H_J_R_ said:


> I have it for sale to fund a TO1
> 
> gr, HJR


No man, don't do it!!!!!!!!

But that is just me. You on the other hand have to make up your own mind.....

Ita


----------



## blowfish89

Do it H_J_R!


----------



## H_J_R_

Thx guys. One thing is for sure: ill be wearing this today and it ain't leaving!!










gr, HJR


----------



## Jax

Morning commute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Up-n-coming




----------



## elbilo

H_J_R_ said:


> Worth the sacrifice for a TO1, i am having doubts guys :-so|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr. HJR


I was pondering your question today. I feel like you'll miss the Marine, but won't necessarily regret selling it for the T01, since you'll be getting more wear out of that.


----------



## elbilo

H_J_R_ said:


> Thx guys. One thing is for sure: ill be wearing this today and it ain't leaving!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr, HJR


Love this pic! I've been wearing my Seatime every day since I've received it, with the exception of wearing my MA over a weekend for a wedding. My father called dibs on my Seatime if I ever decide to sell, but I don't foresee me selling it.


----------



## Jax

elbilo said:


> Love this pic! I've been wearing my Seatime every day since I've received it, with the exception of wearing my MA over a weekend for a wedding. My father called dibs on my Seatime if I ever decide to sell, but I don't foresee me selling it.


I saw one with a sweet turquoise dial on eBay last weekend and I cake so close to bidding but I couldn't bring myself to do it because I have too many watches and most of them are Stowas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jax

Daily Commute II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inlanding

FOLE today

Glen


----------



## webster126

Lume on this watch is fantastic. Best of any watch I own.


----------



## gward4

webster126 said:


> Lume on this watch is fantastic. Best of any watch I own.


Very cool picture! Is that the Ikarus?


----------



## webster126

gward4 said:


> Very cool picture! Is that the Ikarus?


Thanks, yes it is.


----------



## WatchHoliday

Partitio!


----------



## gward4

Flieger Chrono with a very strange pillow.


----------



## bzbuzz

Jax said:


> Daily Commute II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the strap. What is it?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

bzbuzz said:


> I like the strap. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


A custom strap from stone creek straps made from horween chestnut essex. I highly recommend stone creek. Jeanna is awesome. She's making me one for my marine automatic as well with a slightly different leather color with blue stitching as well.


----------



## DSchoK

Today my MO.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## stere




----------



## hidden830726

stere said:


>


Wow, i really like the combo and strap color... what color is this? buy from where?


----------



## stere

It's from Timefactors, I got it with a PRS-5 if I remember right


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Jax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

1938 chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Another Stowa 1938 getting some rugged wear.


----------



## debasercl

New shoes and my first love is back on my wrist! (but the Flieger GMT still dominates the rotation)


----------



## foxl

Seatime with Provider bezel for me today...


----------



## alex79

debasercl said:


> New shoes and my first love is back on my wrist! (but the Flieger GMT still dominates the rotation)


Is that a Stowa strap or something else, looks like oem from this angle but just by curiosity am asking.


----------



## alex79

Small second subdial flieger 6498, I wonder why the population seem to be lower than other Stowa fliegers ? 
Personally I prefer the small second aesthetic, perhaps the price difference with previous generation of Stowa flieger, or the manual wind movement over the automatic, or the lack of compliance with the original Flieger. 
Am just thinking loud and curious.

Not forgetting a pic









Or two









Cheers


----------



## dhtjr

alex79 said:


> Small second subdial flieger 6498, I wonder why the population seem to be lower than other Stowa fliegers ?
> Personally I prefer the small second aesthetic, perhaps the price difference with previous generation of Stowa flieger, or the manual wind movement over the automatic, or the lack of compliance with the original Flieger.
> Am just thinking loud and curious.
> 
> Not forgetting a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Great looking watch, and I really like the hand wind and small seconds. But on my small wrist a 41mm Stowa Flieger would wear too big I'm afraid. If it came in 40mm I would be tempted, but looks to me like the movement probably wouldn't work on a case smaller than the 41. I just got an Ikarus which I love, though it wears pretty large for a 40mm. Maybe I'm just getting old, as I find myself drawn to smaller watches lately. Got my eye on a Partitio or something else in the 37-39mm range, German or Swiss.


----------



## alex79

dhtjr said:


> Great looking watch, and I really like the hand wind and small seconds. But on my small wrist a 41mm Stowa Flieger would wear too big I'm afraid. If it came in 40mm I would be tempted, but looks to me like the movement probably wouldn't work on a case smaller than the 41. I just got an Ikarus which I love, though it wears pretty large for a 40mm. Maybe I'm just getting old, as I find myself drawn to smaller watches lately. Got my eye on a Partitio or something else in the 37-39mm range, German or Swiss.


Appreciate your feedback mate, I haven't considered the size factor as you highlighted it. 
For the unitas movement it is correct, it won't fit into a smaller case. 
I haven't had the chance to see a 40 mm version from Stowa so I can't judge whether the 1 mm difference in size is substantial  
Wishing you luck to find your sweet spot watch(es)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

10 days and counting ......









Maybe not the prettiest picture with the reflections and all, but the (purposely) long shutter speed showing a "fan of second-hands", confirming the beat-rate at 18,000 per hour, makes this a favorite pic for me. By the way, I'm intrigued by the non-equidistant gaps the second-hand bridges as the pic reveals a short-long-short-long-etc. pattern.


----------



## Jax

MHe225 said:


> 10 days and counting ......
> 
> View attachment 4529186


Nice strap. I've got one with blue stitching too. Custom?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Jax said:


> Nice strap. I've got one with blue stitching too. Custom?


Yup, got it from BJ Straps. 
Brian seems no longer in business and his web-address now hosts a Local Community Blog Resource (?)


----------



## Jax

MHe225 said:


> Yup, got it from BJ Straps.
> Brian seems no longer in business and his web-address now hosts a Local Community Blog Resource (?)


I got mine from stone creek straps. I posted my first one which was for my Flieger here earlier and I'll post my second for my marine automatic soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

My new custom Horween leather strap on my Marine Automatic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H_J_R_

Let's get some summer wristshots going Stowaristi??










gr, HJR


----------



## blowfish89

H_J_R_ said:


> Let's get some summer wristshots going *Stowaristi*??
> gr, HJR


You asked for it, so I'll show you something you have never seen -


----------



## Jax

Here's my Stowa marine at the end of the work day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

BEZELS!


----------



## krisenherd

Here's my Marine Chrono.
My first Stowa, arrived 2 days ago. I'm so in love with her...after many months of looking and calculating now on my wrist


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## gward4

Chrono continues to challenge the shirt cuff. I bet I'm not the only one here that picks a shirt based on what watch is being worn that day.


----------



## kpash

Recieved two days ago, very nice piece!


----------



## blowfish89

Today's Special 8)


----------



## Ibay

My new Marine Chronograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

Ikarus on dark brown croco-strap. better for the office than the beige riveted strap. love this one.


----------



## GLE

Flieger on rubber for summer.


----------



## alex79

Anyone tried a flieger on Isofrane? Might try in the next days.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Flieger with logo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Coffee break


----------



## sergio65




----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## cmchong77

Stowa Fliegerchrono on RIOS Typhoon strap (21mm)


----------



## alex79

Another flieger with subdial here, just @ 6.


----------



## alex79

I've set the ti bracelet back on my Pelagos and I had in mind to try the isofrane on the Stowa, first impression it kind of look cool and the hands are now popping out. 









Sorry it's night here so the photos are lousy.


----------



## NS1

A few pictures now that my strap arrived from Stowa:


----------



## Jax

NS1 said:


> A few pictures now that my strap arrived from Stowa:


Looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Some better pic with a decent light , I still like this combo , might stay so for a bit , advantage is that I can swim & shower wit it now .









Great day gents !


----------



## Churlish

A couple of photos of my new Partitio. The strap and bracelet choices were inspired by the excellent taste and amazing photos of other forum members.

I ordered it on a Staib, based on Peter Atwood's excellent photos (https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/white-partitio-mechanical-wind-758777-post5679939.html#post5679939)








And I just today put it on a honey coloured Di-Model ostrich strap, based on the great pairing from schticy (his superior photos are here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/white-partitio-mechanical-wind-758777-post5535913.html#post5535913)








It looks like it's a keeper!


----------



## ehansen




----------



## alex79

With my flieger earlier


----------



## av8ter14

Tried a Nato strap for fun and I am liking it a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## alex79

Stowa limited edition


----------



## dcg




----------



## harrym71

I wonder what strap i should put on my Flieger?


----------



## coccige

harrym71 said:


> I wonder what strap i should put on my Flieger?


Imho number 22 TimeZone : Sales Corner » FS: Hand-Crafted Luxurious US Alligator, Hornback, JV Nubuck & Big Pilot Straps for IWC (New)


----------



## blowfish89

coccige said:


> Imho number 22 TimeZone : Sales Corner » FS: Hand-Crafted Luxurious US Alligator, Hornback, JV Nubuck & Big Pilot Straps for IWC (New)


+1 I have the same strap on my Damasko.


----------



## harrym71

coccige said:


> Imho number 22 TimeZone : Sales Corner » FS: Hand-Crafted Luxurious US Alligator, Hornback, JV Nubuck & Big Pilot Straps for IWC (New)


Not that big a fan of alligator, more of a horse butt kind of guy. 
Really like this vintage inspired custom shell cordovan strap.


----------



## alex79

I've just ordered a custom strap








I've required 22 / 22 mm, 4 mm thickness, blue stitches as the pic, and and IWC pilot buckle. 
I think it's gonna be a cracker on my Stowa


----------



## Churlish

alex79 said:


> I've just ordered a custom strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've required 22 / 22 mm, 4 mm thickness, blue stitches as the pic, and and IWC pilot buckle.
> I think it's gonna be a cracker on my Stowa


I think that's going to look amazing!


----------



## alex79

Churlish said:


> I think that's going to look amazing!


I tend to think it would be really nice ^^
Thank you Churlish


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## senna89wc12

Just got this beauty back from Stowa. Was at her birth place for case repair plus dial and hands change. It was once a Prodiver with black dial and nickel plated hands. I love the lime green dial with black hands and it really makes the watch more happy and even more legible than before. The black hands contrast well with the bright dial and I love it! Stowa has done a great job repairing and modifying. The communication is superb and special thanks to Fanny and Nina (and the rest of the team) for being patient with me and as well helping me out throughout this process.

More pictures coming soon. Meanwhile:


----------



## H_J_R_

Looking good Senna! Although i love the nickel plated hands on black dial as well. Very cool to have the option to go back when you want but i can imagine you will enjoy the lime dial for a long time!

Did Stowa blast the case to erase small scratches? I have some marks on my Seatime. They don't bother me too much but i will keep this in mind for the future, your prodiver really looks like new..

Gr, HJR


----------



## iceman767

alex79 said:


> I've just ordered a custom strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've required 22 / 22 mm, 4 mm thickness, blue stitches as the pic, and and IWC pilot buckle.
> I think it's gonna be a cracker on my Stowa


Great combo with the custom strap -btw cousin from the tropics-Malaysia- says hi. Limited edition X/38. "Malaysia Belle".


----------



## iceman767

stowa limited edition Malaysia belle mounted on a Jaeger Le Coultre strap.
Cracking Combo if i may say so myself...


----------



## iceman767

Sweltering heat in the tropics can make you try all sorts of combo and here comes an unlikely combo...


----------



## iceman767

Building up a small stowa collection here ...
would like to add the Stowa Rana to the collection too


----------



## Jax

It's a Flieger day for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## senna89wc12

H_J_R_ said:


> Looking good Senna! Although i love the nickel plated hands on black dial as well. Very cool to have the option to go back when you want but i can imagine you will enjoy the lime dial for a long time!
> 
> Did Stowa blast the case to erase small scratches? I have some marks on my Seatime. They don't bother me too much but i will keep this in mind for the future, your prodiver really looks like new..
> 
> Gr, HJR


Thanks HJR. I remember you want a height comparison between the Prodiver and T01. I will take a picture and show you later on.

I love the black dial with nickel plated hands. Certainly the most versatile combo. However, the combination of lime green dial with black hands has always been my favorite so I requested the change. Definitely worth it.

I dropped this very same watch to the concrete floor from a coffee table, and the drop dented the side of the case and as well slightly damage the side of the case back. I had to send it in for repair. Stowa has refinished the case and all the previous scratches on the side of the case are now completely gone. They of course did waterproof test and ensure the watch is up to the spec. The watch is now virtually brand new.

I will share my story of this watch in a new thread. I have to say the Stowa Team has done a fantastic job. I am very happy with everything they have done. Many thanks!

I would leave the marks on your Seatime for now, and when it's time for service you can simply send it in and request case refurbishment.


----------



## alex79

iceman767 said:


> Great combo with the custom strap -btw cousin from the tropics-Malaysia- says hi. Limited edition X/38. "Malaysia Belle".


Hehe thanks man, great watch you got there


----------



## alex79

Incoming


----------



## Henry Krinkle

It's pretty hot here so the KS is currently on a vintage 7 row NSA.

P7222587 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Jax

Stuck in traffic on the way to work. I liked how the light was falling on the dial of my MA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Stowa 1938 chronograph klassik (small crown) on a milk chocolate heuerville strap with dark brown stitch:


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Puckbw11

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 4732202


Can you tell me what this watch is? I have never seen it before and would love to get one. I am sighing because I suspect it was a limited edition and nobody will ever put it up for auction/sale.


----------



## StufflerMike

Puckbw11 said:


> Can you tell me what this watch is? I have never seen it before and would love to get one. I am sighing because I suspect it was a limited edition and nobody will ever put it up for auction/sale.


Good luck finding one....

Stowa Exima


----------



## Jax

Flieger today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Puckbw11 said:


> Can you tell me what this watch is? I have never seen it before and would love to get one. I am sighing because I suspect it was a limited edition and nobody will ever put it up for auction/sale.


As Mike said it's the Stowa Exima. 37mm case, gorgeous long curved lugs and ETA 2824-2 movement.

I've hardly seen any for sale so you'll have to search long and hard for one.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## sergio65

Hi

From that picture it looks like the bracelet is brushed but the watch is bead blasted?

Is this how it is?


----------



## Peter Atwood

Exima...lovely piece but it sounds like a skin condition. 

I'm loving the new 390 Back to Bauhaus blue dial. The dial color is very unusual and the watch wears beautifully on a Staib mesh.


----------



## Bradjhomes

sergio65 said:


> Hi
> 
> From that picture it looks like the bracelet is brushed but the watch is bead blasted?
> 
> Is this how it is?


Yes, but the contrast isn't as noticeable in real life


----------



## Jax

Peter Atwood said:


> Exima...lovely piece but it sounds like a skin condition.
> 
> I'm loving the new 390 Back to Bauhaus blue dial. The dial color is very unusual and the watch wears beautifully on a Staib mesh.
> 
> View attachment 4839577


This is the first b2b I have seen posted on here and I really like it. I know it doesn't seem popular though. Can you post a wrist shot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLE

German acquaintances...


----------



## Peter Atwood

Thanks, yeah it's a really cool watch and a little different, which I like as well.

It's a little tough to get a wrist shot with a Canon 100mm macro handheld but here it is on the mesh and then shot with a point and shoot on a Filson Horween leather strap. The stock gray Stowa strap is on another watch at the moment but is very nice quality as well.

BTW, notice how the Canon gives a more accurate proportion and shows how the watch actually appears on my wrist while the point and shoot (good quality Lumix with a Leica lens too) makes it look like the lugs overhang my wrist. According to countless threads I have read on the forums this is one of the primary reasons that when solely going by the pictures people often will dismiss a watch, thinking it will be too big for them. But in fact what they are usually seeing is the by product of a limited lens.


----------



## H_J_R_

gr, HJR


----------



## deejayess




----------



## alex79

I do today


----------



## sergio65

Re: Brad
thanks


----------



## Jax

Peter Atwood said:


> Thanks, yeah it's a really cool watch and a little different, which I like as well.
> 
> It's a little tough to get a wrist shot with a Canon 100mm macro handheld but here it is on the mesh and then shot with a point and shoot on a Filson Horween leather strap. The stock gray Stowa strap is on another watch at the moment but is very nice quality as well.
> 
> BTW, notice how the Canon gives a more accurate proportion and shows how the watch actually appears on my wrist while the point and shoot (good quality Lumix with a Leica lens too) makes it look like the lugs overhang my wrist. According to countless threads I have read on the forums this is one of the primary reasons that when solely going by the pictures people often will dismiss a watch, thinking it will be too big for them. But in fact what they are usually seeing is the by product of a limited lens.
> 
> View attachment 4841721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841737


You're right about the canon shot having less lens distortion or something.

I think that while the classic Anthea looks better at the 36.5 mm size on most wrists, this one looks better at 39mm because it's a little bit funkier.


----------



## GigOne

My first Stowa.


----------



## gward4

GigOne said:


> My first Stowa.


Congratulations! Beautiful watch.


----------



## Pharmy

My first stowa as well (excuse the hair!)


----------



## gward4




----------



## bzbuzz

New strap

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71

Reflections.....


----------



## despitethetimes

Just received this yesterday. Antea 390 with a blue perlon strap for the summer.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## ReiAdo58

Handwinding beauty......


----------



## gward4

ReiAdo58 said:


> Handwinding beauty......
> View attachment 4904162


I'd love to see a picture of the movement on that. Beautiful watch!


----------



## ReiAdo58

You're welcome!


----------



## Ita

ReiAdo58 said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> View attachment 4904402


Wow, just Wow! The Marine version of that is my Grail.

Ita


----------



## ReiAdo58

Thanks to Melbourne!

Yes, the marine version is a fine one aswell.


----------



## Ita

ReiAdo58 said:


> Thanks to Melbourne!
> 
> Yes, the marine version is a fine one aswell.


Yup, brothers in arms. What a beautiful engine! You are a lucky/wise man to own/select such a gorgeous watch. The HW movt is a HUGE step up in desirability for me. I just love it...

Ita


----------



## dontomaso




----------



## platinumEX

Quick and dirty from yesterday. Better to come. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Tried to match the strap to the hands... Kinda works.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## alex79

New shoes with blue stitches, looks awesome =)


----------



## ReiAdo58

@ dontomaso:

What a perfect watch. Flieger T02 - but:
Is this lime second customized? It look great to me!


----------



## dontomaso

ReiAdo58 said:


> @ dontomaso:
> 
> What a perfect watch. Flieger T02 - but:
> Is this lime second customized? It look great to me!


Yes it is. I was ready to order when I read in the TO2-thread that it could be customized on request. It doesn't say anything about that on stowa.de so you have to ask. They offer lime, red, orange grey/metal in addition to white.


----------



## ReiAdo58

Thanks dontomaso!


----------



## deejayess

Today I felt like I needed a backup... JK.


----------



## alex79

Dilemma the past days, being confused about what to strap on my wrist


----------



## harrym71

deejayess said:


> Today I felt like I needed a backup... JK.
> View attachment 4921594


Is that the Stowa strap on the modern Fleiger?

BTW, both of them are beauties!


----------



## deejayess

harrym71 said:


> Is that the Stowa strap on the modern Fleiger?
> 
> BTW, both of them are beauties!


Yes, the modern watch has the "old style" black leather strap from Stowa.


----------



## platinumEX

Out of town for a family wedding. I don't normally wear my Prodiver with a dress shirt and tie. I brought my newly acquired Stowa Antea with plans to wear it, but offered it to the groom (my cousin) to wear down the aisle. He loved the watch when I showed it to him and realized he had forgotten his watch. He's becoming interested in watches so I insisted he borrow it for the big day. At first he was too nervous but eventually accepted.

Edit: Not going to post any more pictures from this phone. Seems impossible to take anything in focus. Looks like there's fuzz on the lens, inside the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLE

Antea 390 on nato for a beautiful summer day.


----------



## mreyman73

deejayess said:


> Today I felt like I needed a backup... JK.
> View attachment 4921594


Is that one of the original Stowa fliegers on the left? Pray tell, where on Earth did you pick that up?


----------



## mreyman73

platinumEX said:


> View attachment 4931625
> 
> 
> Out of town for a family wedding. I don't normally wear my Prodiver with a dress shirt and tie. I brought my newly acquired Stowa Antea with plans to wear it, but offered it to the groom (my cousin) to wear down the aisle. He loved the watch when I showed it to him and realized he had forgotten his watch. He's becoming interested in watches so I insisted he borrow it for the big day. At first he was too nervous but eventually accepted.
> 
> Edit: Not going to post any more pictures from this phone. Seems impossible to take anything in focus. Looks like there's fuzz on the lens, inside the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the Provider looks nice with a dress shirt. And, that was generous of you to lend your Antea to your cousin. Not sure if I could be that trusting.


----------



## gward4




----------



## sukang

Fleiger Chrono for me


----------



## senna89wc12

My favorite watch


----------



## deejayess

mreyman73 said:


> Is that one of the original Stowa fliegers on the left? Pray tell, where on Earth did you pick that up?


Yes, the one on the left is a Stowa B-Uhr from around 1940.

My Flieger story: In late 2008 I was looking for an old style pilot's watch, so in January 2009 I got on Stowa's waiting list for the "Airman Original" watch (Unitas 6497) that they had in the works, and later in July of that year I was allowed to actually place an order. Eventually after a series of delays, in September 2011, Stowa let me know that they would not be able to fulfill the order and offered a discount towards a future purchase for the trouble. So in March 2012, I ordered a Flieger Automatic (without logo or date) and seven months later in October I finally had my pilot's watch. It took nearly 4 years to get, but I probably appreciate it more for that. While waiting on the modern Flieger, in April 2010 I saw an original B-Uhr on a vintage watch site and bought it. Not really a practical purchase, but it was nice to have an example of the vintage piece that inspired the watch I was pursuing at the time. Now they are companions.

My Marine Original story: Back in March 2012 when I ordered the Flieger auto, I also placed an order for a MO/silver dial/matte case/Durowe. That watch never materialized and so I finally filled the gap with a MO/silver/matte/6498 that I received last month (wearing that one today!).


----------



## eblackmo

ah yes. That old chestnut.


----------



## alex79

Can't wear mine, double bad luck ! 
The crown went off last Saturday when I wanted to set the time :/ 
And it's apparently vacation time in Stowa until the 17 so no feedback yet 
#Sigh 









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

You know sometimes how you pick up a watch that you haven't worn for ages, put it on and then think "Wow, now I remember why I bought this watch!"

That.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

Dug out an old brown Nomos strap to dress it down a little...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

alex79 said:


> Can't wear mine, double bad luck !
> The crown went off last Saturday when I wanted to set the time :/
> And it's apparently vacation time in Stowa until the 17 so no feedback yet
> #Sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


Problem solved, impressive follow up from Stowa. 
Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## mlmyers

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 4994049


Ok, I'm officially now in the market for one of those!


----------



## gward4

Flieger Chrono for this Friday

Cheers


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Jax

Trying something a bit different with my Ikarus today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheoah

Just realized I was wearing this!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ReiAdo58

Stowa 1938 Handwinding. #2620
My Stowa is on her way to Stowa, she is running fast (+9 to +15sec.).
I am curious: The minute hand is very difficult to set, sometimes it takes up to 30sec till it moves, 
so it didn't show the correct minute. 
After all what I was reading here, I am sure it will be fixed.


----------



## GigOne

A MO Saturday....


----------



## Wanderfalken

Enjoying my new Antea









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Flieger no logo today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Another pic of my Ikarus.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## WatchHoliday

Love this model. I wish Stowa decided to produce it again



Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5041609


----------



## gward4

1938 again. Cheers!


----------



## mlmyers

Ikarus. Beautiful watch, but it's actually my first time wearing it out of the house as the strap isn't doing it for me. I'm waiting for a new Hirsch Heritage gray strap to come in, and I think it might get more wrist time as a result...


----------



## StufflerMike

TO2 again


----------



## NS1

Today:


----------



## blowfish89

Hallowed Black.









Platinum Black


----------



## Jax

NS1 said:


> Today:


That MO looks really classy on the brown strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

TO1 again today. I took off the SAS rubber strap (a perfect match for the TO1) and tried a Zulu with black hardware, from natostrapco.com. Since the TO1 is relatively light titanium, this Zulu really works well. Other colors inbound


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Stowa prodiver Limette


----------



## H_J_R_

Playtime with seatime  Have a nice weekend!










gr, HJR


----------



## NS1

Jax said:


> That MO looks really classy on the brown strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It is a big step up from the strap it came with.


----------



## jsinghdreams

My first Stowa!

H/t to Jax for this lovely watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

jsinghdreams said:


> My first Stowa!
> 
> H/t to Jax for this lovely watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you got it! By the way I drive a Mini too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsinghdreams

Jax said:


> Glad you got it! By the way I drive a Mini too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great minds think alike (and have great taste )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## gward4

Cheers


----------



## alex79

Thanks for the outstanding support from Stowa Team, my flieger is back and fixed. Very happy to have it back on my wrist.









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## automailed




----------



## iceman767

alex79 said:


> Thanks for the outstanding support from Stowa Team, my flieger is back and fixed. Very happy to have it back on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


Very happy to hear this was swiftly resolved.
Great job from Jorg and team!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

One more with a lovely friend









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

automailed said:


> View attachment 5087490


Cool photo.


----------



## sanik

very nice


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## alex79

daschlag said:


>


It's brother says good day


----------



## alex79

Just because I've took more pics today ^^


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## ddthanhbb

Mine says hi


----------



## gward4




----------



## jsinghdreams

Not sure how I feel about the perlon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

jsinghdreams said:


> Not sure how I feel about the perlon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it looks good! Dresses the MA down to casual wear. I just ordered a bunch of perlons from WatchBandit but got nothing in 20mm but I might now...

Ita


----------



## Jax

Flieger on the train today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Probably my favorite watch to photograph. Cheers.


----------



## wkw

1938 says hi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex10fr

Sometimes it is hard to decide


----------



## GLE

Antea 390 on a black Shell Cordovan.


----------



## ATXWatch

New Flieger on a black Stowa leather strap. Hirsch Liberty strap in dark brown is already on its way.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## alex79

Hello guys, am back with the Stowa =) 
Bad light, nonetheless.









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jsinghdreams

Wearing Pink today. Happy Friday everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Zizu73




----------



## gward4

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5246354


Always happy to see this guy. It's such a distinctive case.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Zizu73 said:


> View attachment 5246522


Glad to see you've got it. Looks great.


----------



## Zizu73

Thank you Brad!


----------



## Jax

jsinghdreams said:


> Wearing Pink today. Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the Perlon strap on your Marine. Here's my Ikarus on Perlon today.


----------



## gward4

After wearing my Tourby during the day, I switched to the Stowa Flieger Chrono for good luck for my Horns against Notre Dame. The good luck is not happening...but at least I have a great watch to look at.


----------



## Jax

gward4 said:


> After wearing my Tourby during the day, I switched to the Stowa Flieger Chrono for good luck for my Horns against Notre Dame. It's not working...but at least I have a great watch to look at.


Sweet looking chrono!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogger17

This summer has been quite a hot one here in Southern California, and the Baumuster B has been on a NATO for months. The weather's finally starting to cool down, so it's back on this strap. They were made for each other.


----------



## ATXWatch

Same Flieger as before but now on Hirsch Liberty in dark brown. This may be the best combination for me. Less sporty than the strap that the watch was shipped with and less monotonous than the plain black strap from Stowa I had it on. Now I am debating the same strap in black.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ATXWatch

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5268746


That watch is incredibly beautiful!


----------



## jbetts1790

New watch from new wife (wedding gift)! My first Stowa


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## debasercl

jbetts1790 said:


> New watch from new wife (wedding gift)! My first Stowa


Congratulations, what a beautiful gift!


----------



## debasercl

After a couple of weeks with my Flieger no logo the GMT is back


----------



## Jax

Running late today with my Ikarus. I hadn't worn this watch in a while. I'm wearing it on a Nomos shell cordovan today and I think it works well.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXWatch

My Stowa Flieger Baumuster B in its natural habitat.


----------



## KAW

Jax said:


>


Don't do it Jax, don't jump! Things are never as bad as they seem! Just buy another watch and you'll feel much better. :-d


----------



## Jax

KAW said:


> Don't do it Jax, don't jump! Things are never as bad as they seem! Just buy another watch and you'll feel much better. :-d


Haha. That's my parking space for work. I wake up 14 flights of stairs after work every day. Thought it would make for an interesting watch shot. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoonsey

Prodiver on dark grey BC rubber.


----------



## gward4

Have a great week!


----------



## Jax

Spoonsey said:


> Prodiver on dark grey BC rubber.
> 
> View attachment 5348746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348754


Love the dial color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Icarus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter

My first Stowa. Probably not my last. Picked it up off a fellow forum member and couldn't be happier.


----------



## dhtjr

wkw said:


> Icarus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recently got an Ikarus and love it. I do wish mine had the old logo like yours, but still a fine watch and perhaps one of the best values out there.


----------



## jsinghdreams

Happy Thursday everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxl

Out of Office for today...


----------



## ATXWatch

Stowa Flieger Baumuster B on a new Hirsch Liberty Strap. Pretty good combo.


----------



## GMA




----------



## omeglycine

just noticed I forgot to set the date


----------



## StufflerMike

No Stowa today ;-)


----------



## gward4

stuffler said:


> No Stowa today ;-)


Fantastic! Love that one.


----------



## Karm

It's my first Stowa and I am mightily impressed. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senna89wc12

I would say this is the most legible watch I have right now. Nothing else on the dial and the rest of the watch to distract the ability of time telling. I opt for the date function because I need it for daily wear, but it doesn't affect the legibility at all.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ncb

My Stowa Marine has been a bit unloved compared to the rest of my collection. However it's beauty and simplicity cannot be denied.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## senna89wc12

Trying out another strap on the TO2. So far this one looks and feels the best on the wrist.


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mreyman73

Went to the symphony this evening with my MO to see a performance of Ludwig Van's Pastoral Symphony (no. 6). The wife came along too. Thought it was only right since she bought the tickets for my birthday.


----------



## Up-n-coming

Temps are starting to drop a bit here in the south so off with the Stowa rubber and on with a new HR vintage grey leather strap. Hadley-Roma MS 854 Distressed Aviator Grey




Sorry about the brightness of the pics. It's a little overcast today.


----------



## nathantw666




----------



## Ita

Marine Automatic for the next few days...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## H_J_R_

gr, HJR


----------



## maxrieke

Flieger Unitas 6498 no second


----------



## dr_thyme




----------



## GLE

Partitio today.


----------



## soaking.fused

Baumuster B


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## jomal66

dr_thyme said:


> View attachment 5539930


That's a cool combo - very vintage looking.


----------



## senna89wc12

The TO2 has become my daily watch. Love this beauty.


----------



## gward4

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5573474


Great picture!


----------



## Bradjhomes

gward4 said:


> Great picture!


Thanks


----------



## jomal66

Here's one...


----------



## brainless

Here's another one:









Volker ;-)


----------



## gward4

1938 today, complete with the incorrect date.


----------



## elbilo

At the current moment, this is my only watch. Flieger Klassik Sport is on order, so hopefully it'll arrive soon to give the Seatime a break!

*Edit* Just noticed I didn't change the date at the beginning of the month.









Eric


----------



## gward4

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ATXWatch

My newest, and for now, last Stowa acquisition. I like the Antea and Partitio and can see myself owning the Partitio before long, but this one is stunner. Only thing I dislike is the cheap Stowa strap which I am replacing with a tan FLUCO horween strap later today.










And now with FLUCO Horween Shell Cordovan. Difference like night and day.


----------



## senna89wc12

I think this is the perfect watch. Suitable to wear anywhere. I would not go that far for putting a crocs strap on it but I bet that it would look nice with it as well. Can't wait to try out other strap combos with it. For now, I am putting the original rubber strap back on it.


----------



## debasercl

senna89wc12 said:


> I think this is the perfect watch. Suitable to wear anywhere. I would not go that far for putting a crocs strap on it but I bet that it would look nice with it as well. Can't wait to try out other strap combos with it. For now, I am putting the original rubber strap back on it.
> 
> View attachment 5626713


Damn! I think I'm falling for the TO2, I'm seriously thinking to swap it for the Flieger GMT which I absolutely love but is a little bit too big for my wrist.
Can you please post pictures of both (TO1 vs TO2) side by side and the profile? In very interested in see how they compare on the wrist too.

Thanks in advance and congratulations for such a beautiful watch!


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## elbilo

senna89wc12 said:


> I think this is the perfect watch. Suitable to wear anywhere. I would not go that far for putting a crocs strap on it but I bet that it would look nice with it as well. Can't wait to try out other strap combos with it. For now, I am putting the original rubber strap back on it.
> 
> View attachment 5626713


I want the TO2 for my next purchase (hopefully next year). At least it gives me plenty of time to decide if I'd rather have the white, limette, or orange second hand.

Eric


----------



## senna89wc12

debasercl said:


> Damn! I think I'm falling for the TO2, I'm seriously thinking to swap it for the Flieger GMT which I absolutely love but is a little bit too big for my wrist.
> Can you please post pictures of both (TO1 vs TO2) side by side and the profile? In very interested in see how they compare on the wrist too.
> 
> Thanks in advance and congratulations for such a beautiful watch!


Thanks! Here are some comparison pictures of the TO1 and TO2.


----------



## senna89wc12

elbilo said:


> I want the TO2 for my next purchase (hopefully next year). At least it gives me plenty of time to decide if I'd rather have the white, limette, or orange second hand.
> 
> Eric


I have seen the one with the limette second hand and it look great. I opt for the white because it matches with the black dial and the white indices.









*** Picture borrowed.


----------



## debasercl

senna89wc12 said:


> Thanks! Here are some comparison pictures of the TO1 and TO2.
> 
> View attachment 5633185
> View attachment 5633193
> View attachment 5633201
> View attachment 5633209


Thanks for the pictures, just looking at them I think I still prefer the look of the TO1, the Ti case really suits the style, do they feel much different on the wrist? Which one do you prefer? 
Cheers!


----------



## senna89wc12

debasercl said:


> Thanks for the pictures, just looking at them I think I still prefer the look of the TO1, the Ti case really suits the style, do they feel much different on the wrist? Which one do you prefer?
> Cheers!


The TO1 does have the "more complete" look compared to the TO2 due to the rotating bezel. The titanium finish is gorgeous. Essentially it is an ultimate tool watch, yet it still bears an elegant look. However, the TO2 is more simplistic and more elegant, which is much more discreet and low key. The brushed finish on the stainless steel case is lovely, which I have always preferred it over a dull finish. Essentially, it can be wore as a dress watch and it does not look out of place even though it is in fact a tool watch.

On the wrist, they don't feel that much different. The TO1 is a bit more thicker and does wear bigger. The TO2 wears a bit lower on the wrist and is a bit more low key. Personally, I love them both equally. The TO1 is always my favorite watch. However, I have become more fond of the TO2 which I have been wearing it a bit more recently. For me, it fits my 6.5" wrist better compared to the TO1 and because I opt for the date function it is a more practical watch to wear on a daily basis. It's hard to decide which one I prefer and I can't make up my mind.


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## gward4

Back to this guy...


----------



## nicog

Today arrived my new and first STOWA Flieger GMT.......so happy ;-))


----------



## DrLeeDetroit

senna89wc12 said:


> Thanks! Here are some comparison pictures of the TO1 and TO2.


Very helpful pics!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## hidden830726

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5656713


Not sure if im ever gonna own one....


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## ReiAdo58

Back from Stowa-Service, just like new:

https://www.watchuseek.com/image/jpeg;base64,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...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...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...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...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****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...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....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....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...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...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....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....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...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....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...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....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...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


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## centralcoastbuc

Put it on mesh and developed a new love.

Steve

Steve


----------



## wkw

Flieger B from Vancouver



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4




----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1

Today:


----------



## tatt169




----------



## tatt169

NS1 said:


> Today:


Very classy, love how versatile this watch is! I really need to wear mine more often than I have been of late.


----------



## gward4

My favorite for casual Friday, especially now that it's cooling off here.


----------



## NS1

tatt169 said:


> Very classy, love how versatile this watch is! I really need to wear mine more often than I have been of late.


Thanks. I've been very pleased with how easy it is to wear this watch with a suit as well as jeans. It's not a traditional dress watch by any means, but is ridiculously versatile.


----------



## platinumEX

Late night grocery run.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## soaking.fused

die grün


----------



## thevenerablelars

The Partitio arrived yesterday, so it's on the wrist today.


----------



## hidden830726

Wearing this today...








Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## H_J_R_

Man that looks amazing! All my worries of puling the TO1 off with my 18,5cm (~7.3 inch) wrist straight out of the window. Either that or you are a giant! 

Enjoy the TO1!

gr, HJR


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## jpfwatch

Stowa partitio on a perlon strap


----------



## ev13wt




----------



## gward4

Rainy day in Austin


----------



## thevenerablelars

Another white Partitio.


----------



## brainless

platinumEX said:


> View attachment 5695978
> 
> Late night grocery run.


Wow!

That's a great 'Apple Watch' :-!

Volker ;-)


----------



## logan2z

Loving the photos of the Partitio, beautiful watch. I just wish it were a bit bigger.


----------



## foggood

First time poster. LOONNNGGG time lurker.
Wearing the Marine A10 on a blue Hirsch jumper. Silver Dial. No Date.
I've only had it about 2 months, but it gets a lot of wrist time. Runs a CONSISTENT 10 seconds fast per day, which is perfectly acceptable. I am very happy with this watch.
Enjoying an absolutely beautiful afternoon in the Pacific Northwest!


----------



## watchmego3000

foggood said:


> First time poster. LOONNNGGG time lurker.
> Wearing the Marine A10 on a blue Hirsch jumper. Silver Dial. No Date.
> I've only had it about 2 months, but it gets a lot of wrist time. Runs a CONSISTENT 10 seconds fast per day, which is perfectly acceptable. I am very happy with this watch.
> Enjoying an absolutely beautiful afternoon in the Pacific Northwest!
> View attachment 5769218


Welcome to the forum. Beautiful piece - I love the clean design and stark contrast. It looks great with the blue strap.

What area of the PNW? I'm in Seattle, little chilly but dry today.


----------



## Jb330ci

foggood said:


> First time poster. LOONNNGGG time lurker.
> Wearing the Marine A10 on a blue Hirsch jumper. Silver Dial. No Date.
> I've only had it about 2 months, but it gets a lot of wrist time. Runs a CONSISTENT 10 seconds fast per day, which is perfectly acceptable. I am very happy with this watch.
> Enjoying an absolutely beautiful afternoon in the Pacific Northwest!
> View attachment 5769218


Good taste! I found that Stowa strap was perfect match for this great watch.


----------



## foggood

daschlag said:


> Welcome to the forum. Beautiful piece - I love the clean design and stark contrast. It looks great with the blue strap.
> 
> What area of the PNW? I'm in Seattle, little chilly but dry today.


Thanks for the kind words. I live near Glacier Peak H.S. in Snohomish County. Commuted to downtown Seattle for nearly 15 years, so I still miss it a little. But now, work is 12 minutes away, so it's all good. Golf at Jackson Park in the morning. Low to mid 50's, slight chance of showers in forecast, but I'll be the guy in shorts, rain or shine.......


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

foggood said:


> First time poster. LOONNNGGG time lurker.
> Wearing the Marine A10 on a blue Hirsch jumper. Silver Dial. No Date.
> I've only had it about 2 months, but it gets a lot of wrist time. Runs a CONSISTENT 10 seconds fast per day, which is perfectly acceptable. I am very happy with this watch.
> Enjoying an absolutely beautiful afternoon in the Pacific Northwest!


Welcome here.
Nice watch and strap combination.


----------



## Fikk

The MA has most of the wrist time lately


----------



## proxact

Antea 390 Museum Edition on the wrist today.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## hidden830726

proxact said:


> View attachment 5786306
> 
> 
> Antea 390 Museum Edition on the wrist today.


Whats your wrist size?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## proxact

6 and 1/4 inches


----------



## hidden830726

proxact said:


> 6 and 1/4 inches


Thanks, no wonder, im sure it will look small for me.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## proxact




----------



## gward4




----------



## proxact




----------



## MHe225

My only one, on my wrist for the past 4 days and will be for at least another 3:








_2008 Stowa FOLE 13/80_


----------



## gward4

Chrono again today


----------



## debasercl

Not today but an homage to my recently sold GMT:








Really amazing watch but a couple mm. too big for my girly wrist.


----------



## debasercl

Loving my new Flieger Sellita handwinding on rubber strap!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jp17




----------



## gward4

Foggy morning here in Austin


----------



## elbilo

Just arrived this morning!


----------



## proxact




----------



## ev13wt




----------



## tommy_boy

I don't know for sure what it is about this watch that I find so appealing. Perhaps it's the seconds hand.


----------



## logan2z

tommy_boy said:


> I don't know for sure what it is about this watch that I find so appealing. Perhaps it's the seconds hand.


Now that makes me want to order a Stowa Flieger despite my fear that it will wear too small for me.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## proxact




----------



## AustinPeacock

jp17 said:


>


Those hands are a beauty to see with that combination of the hands and that dial.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Marine silver


----------



## ev13wt

Now on modified NATO:


----------



## xxjorelxx

Not as shiny as it used to be but still a great watch


----------



## watchmego3000

xxjorelxx said:


> Not as shiny as it used to be but still a great watch
> 
> View attachment 5916186


Looks well-loved, gotta appreciate a watch with some miles on it!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## senna89wc12

Back to the Limette Prodiver. It's time to get the black bezel to go with this beauty.


----------



## platinumEX

Earlier today. I really hope Autumn sticks around a while.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## naunau




----------



## e.c.

My first stowa flieger 6498
Amazed by the good service and high quality product with just reasonable price
I will get a Marine Original definitely~~~





















Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchKeeperGreg

awesome!


----------



## bzbuzz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

NavalArchitect said:


> Just in today - my first Stowa.
> 
> Very nice watch.


Congratulations on a fine watch. I got the same one recently and love it. Also very versatile in terms of strap options.


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## wkw

This one...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

NavalArchitect said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Echo that on strap options - now wearing the (first) original strap (20/18) from my A. *Lange* & Söhne *Datograph (39mm Pt variant).
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long before I embark on another Stowa.


Bet the strap costs more than the watch


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Chrono for a cloudy day


----------



## NS1

MO today:


----------



## senna89wc12

Got a black bezel and I think it looks fantastic on the Prodiver. Many thanks to platinumEX!!!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Stowa prodiver 3/4 black bezel


----------



## ev13wt

Visiting customers in Germany, driving by close to the watches birthplace on the Autobahn. Good fun! Unfortunately on a Saturday where nobody is on Engelsbrand.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## brainless

ev13wt said:


> Unfortunately on a Saturday where nobody is on Engelsbrand.


Next time you should give them a call in advance: May be someone is there on a Saturday,

Volker ;-)


----------



## hidden830726

Brad, i always wonder, how you snap your close up wrist photo? Macro lens?


----------



## Bradjhomes

hidden830726 said:


> Brad, i always wonder, how you snap your close up wrist photo? Macro lens?


Just iPhone and a steady hand!


----------



## hidden830726

Bradjhomes said:


> Just iPhone and a steady hand!


I need steady hand then.


----------



## H_J_R_

gr, HJR


----------



## gward4

Foggy Monday


----------



## Up-n-coming




----------



## ev13wt

gward4 said:


> Foggy Monday


^^ That watch is so darn beautiful.


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## iggy-th

Up-n-coming said:


>


Stunning piece.
I'm about to order this MO Roman with Silver Sterling too. 
but haven't decided either Polished or Brushed case.


----------



## Bradjhomes

H_J_R_ said:


> gr, HJR


Wow. It looks stunning on this blue rubber.


----------



## debasercl

Again and continuously since I got it, my handwinding Flieger:








Now I'm having troubles finding a beater that is beautiful enough to take the place of the Flieger when I need to work hard.
Cheers!


----------



## gward4

Chrono soaking up some morning sun


----------



## Up-n-coming

Just enjoying a mellow afternoon on my patio. (Mello = not getting slammed with emails and phone calls.)


----------



## logan2z

Up-n-coming said:


> Just enjoying a mellow afternoon on my patio. (Mello = not getting slammed with emails and phone calls.)


I've been debating ordering a white dialled MO but that black dial is very nice too.


----------



## Up-n-coming

logan2z said:


> I've been debating ordering a white dialled MO but that black dial is very nice too.


Stowa's MO is such a great watch. I'd love to compliment my sporty looking black MO with a dressy white arabic/polished case/polished onion crown and top it off with a really nice black Camille Fournet alligator strap. That way I'll have dress MO version also.

Which ever version you buy the MO is a winner. :-!


----------



## ATXWatch




----------



## JCW1980

On a comfy perlon strap today. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## wkw

1938 in action










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senna89wc12

Got this thin blue leather strap for my TO1. Wears great and I prefer thinner strap.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Older photo but, this is whut I'm wearing today


----------



## senna89wc12

TO1


----------



## c_barnes_21

Very nice!!!! I LOVE my Ikarus and just put it on a vintage classic cognac band from BandRbands. It really makes it pop!!!!!



NavalArchitect said:


> Athens, Greece // Sunday late evening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely and simple timepiece. Debating for couple of weeks now what should be the next one...
> 
> Chrono 1938 handwound, the plain Marine Auto may be with Silver dial, or the Flieger T02...
> 
> Straps in-the-collection availability is critical, a nice strap can transform a watch.


----------



## NavalArchitect

Monday, let's start the week...

With Stowa on the wrist of course.

Took off the nice Lange strap, put on a olive green suede strap, beautiful result.





































And one lume shot:


----------



## e.c.




----------



## eric76




----------



## e.c.




----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## gward4

Chrono today. Safe travels for turkey day.


----------



## Tiger-rider

Arrived today...


----------



## Tiger-rider

Sorry double post.


----------



## Up-n-coming




----------



## platinumEX

This just in...


----------



## MHELKIOT

Love my TO2 and riveted strap !
Thank´s stowa !


----------



## platinumEX

MHELKIOT said:


> Love my TO2 and riveted strap !
> Thank´s stowa !


Looks great! I PMed you about the strap a few days ago. Who makes it? Didn't see any 24mm straps on Stowa's site.


----------



## MHELKIOT

Stowa did not make it for me, I purchased it because thought it would be looking great imho


----------



## platinumEX

MHELKIOT said:


> Stowa did not make it for me, I purchased it because thought it would be looking great imho


Is the manufacturer a secret? If it helps, I wouldn't buy the exact model as yours, lol. I'd actually love one similar but with black stitching. I like the way the rivets look thicker than others I've seen.


----------



## Up-n-coming

MHELKIOT said:


> Stowa did not make it for me, I purchased it because thought it would be looking great imho


From this post (#21) it sounded like you sourced the strap from Stowa. https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/calling-all-to2-owners-how-you-liking-2340058-3.html


----------



## MHELKIOT

Manufacturer is Condor, Stowa said to me that a riveted strap would look good that´s all...


----------



## hidden830726

NavalArchitect said:


> Ikarus week.


This is Ikarus on what strap?


----------



## proxact

Marine auto


----------



## e.c.




----------



## awrubel

Got my mom a Partitio, she says it's too big for her wrist. Guess I got myself a Partitio.


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71

My old faithful today.









Here it is last night in a lume battle with my MKII Nassau.


----------



## watchmego3000

harrym71 said:


> Here it is last night in a lume battle with my MKII Nassau.
> 
> View attachment 6188681


----------



## wkw

Marine auto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXWatch

Marine Auto on Fluco Horween Shell Cordovan









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

1938 today. Cheers.


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## Iowa_Watchman

wkw said:


> Marine auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well there's something you don't see everyday. Great look!


----------



## hidden830726

awrubel said:


> Got my mom a Partitio, she says it's too big for her wrist. Guess I got myself a Partitio.


Smart. Thanks for the idea...

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Well there's something you don't see everyday. Great look!


Thanks Iowa_Watchman

This is my first Stowa with the (older) logo. I ordered it back in 2006.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

wkw said:


> Marine auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Did you change those hands or it came with them?


----------



## supervoice

My new Feliger !!


----------



## wkw

Jb330ci said:


> Very nice! Did you change those hands or it came with them?


Thanks Jb

I asked Stowa to build me this watch with the following changes:

1, Flieger hands 
2, Matt case
3, blue screws

It was my first Stowa and I was very pleased with it.

Today I'm wearing this one. And I swapped the blue hands with the black ones.

I'm a happy camper.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin94

New owner. No special story. Worked retail for two years. Used some of the money to buy this. Am a college student, and I wear it around school. Have gotten more compliments than my speedmaster.
















Love the simple design and readability. The strap is more comfortable than my Hirsch Medici.

Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## elbilo

Green bezel for this evening's Christmas party w/ friends (paired w/ my standard festive shirt - Woolrich Elf Plaid). Of course the Seatime is prepared to endure any nog-related shenanigans that my arise!

Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday season!









-Eric


----------



## senna89wc12

Testing out this blue leather strap still. If I like how it wears on the TO1 then I will add a black one. IMO black is the best match for a tool watch.


----------



## Up-n-coming

My father wearing his first Stowa. b-)


----------



## H_J_R_

Your pops is ROCKING that !

Older pic but it's the ST of course.










gr, HJR


----------



## wkw

Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

Just recieved yesterday
Marine Original Silver Sterling Dial


----------



## e.c.




----------



## jpfwatch

Another flieger


----------



## Up-n-coming




----------



## gward4

My go-to Friday watch


----------



## xxjorelxx

My Stowa Fleiger


----------



## Doulos Christos

Seatime Ti on a Bakeka strap.


----------



## wkw

1938










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bart S

My first Stowa. An Icarus with black strap and buckle. I am surprised about the value-for-money.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Flieger Klassik Sport on a Bakeka strap.
As watch stories go....this is the second time I've owned this strap. Originally, I bought (from a WUS member) a Helberg CH6 bronze and this strap came with it. Sold the watch w/ strap to another WUS member who once owned the exact same watch/strap earlier this year. Then I bought the strap back from him remembering how great it would work with this Stowa.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Felt seasonal, went with a Marine A10


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## GLE

Antea 390 today.


----------



## watchmego3000

^ Love that 390!

Here's my Stowa today:


----------



## Zinzan

Antea KS today, on Nomos Horween Shell Cordovan. Really elevates the watch.


----------



## iggy-th

MO Roman/Silver


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

daschlag said:


> ^ Love that 390!
> 
> Here's my Stowa today:


Wow, somehow this works...

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReiAdo58

1938 Handwinding today


----------



## GLE

Doulos Christos said:


> Felt seasonal, went with a Marine A10


So crisp!


----------



## GLE

Zinzan said:


> Antea KS today, on Nomos Horween Shell Cordovan. Really elevates the watch.


I agree, it's a pity that Stowa don't provide Shell Cordovan straps.


----------



## bamaster

daschlag said:


> ^ Love that 390!
> 
> Here's my Stowa today:


I'm not a fan of vinyl straps but I like this!


----------



## bamaster

Wearing this little guy. Titanium Black Forest Edition. I really like it but I think I'm going to sell it for something else. Time to rotate pieces around. 









Not sure why my hand looks like an old man. Thanks iPhone! haha


----------



## Doulos Christos

^ great looking Black Forest Seatime!
Back to Seatime today as well. This time with Stowa's Nappa Leather strap.
Pardon the amateurish photography.


----------



## elbilo

bamaster said:


> Wearing this little guy. Titanium Black Forest Edition. I really like it but I think I'm going to sell it for something else. Time to rotate pieces around.
> 
> View attachment 6345610
> 
> 
> Not sure why my hand looks like an old man. Thanks iPhone! haha


I had such a hard time deciding between the standard Seatime or the BF edition. I ended up choosing the standard because I wanted the metallic hands. I like my choice, but I do have moments where I think of selling and getting the BF. I received the very last blue bezel and it doesn't seem like more will ever be made, so it's not a decision I take lightly.


----------



## debasercl

elbilo said:


> I had such a hard time deciding between the standard Seatime or the BF edition. I ended up choosing the standard because I wanted the metallic hands. I like my choice, but I do have moments where I think of selling and getting the BF. I received the very last blue bezel and it doesn't seem like more will ever be made, so it's not a decision I take lightly.


Yeah, it's hard to choose between the BF and the regular Seatime but you can't go wrong with that blue bezel! Great catch.
I was facing the same hard decision till I saw the Seatime with the limette seconds hand in the Advent Calendar... Now here is this refined little beast in his first day out:








Built like a tank but full of crisp details, a really special mix of tool and dress diver with an unique style.


----------



## wkw

Flieger today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

On brown horween zulu today.


----------



## GUTuna

Vintage peccary strap for the vintage watch


----------



## Doulos Christos

Klassik Sport with a very comfortable Stowa strap.


----------



## foggood

Yesterday (Thursday) morning, this Antea 390 b2b was in Engelsbrand, awaiting FedEx pickup. Much to my surprise, it flew over the Atlantic and all the way to the USA West Coast and to my local FedEx Office by 10:58 this (Friday) morning, and is now on my wrist. Quite the trip for this fellow.:-!

This is an Advent Calendar purchase, and I couldn't be more pleased with it. While just my 2nd Stowa, I fear I am catching this "disease" some of you speak of..... what was it called, again? Oh yes, Stowaristi...!;-)

Could it be that I am catching this, or rather, is IT catching ME? I can't quite decide.:think: At what point did those of you in a similar state realize that you were hopelessly afflicted?


----------



## Doulos Christos

foggood said:


> Yesterday (Thursday) morning, this Antea 390 b2b was in Engelsbrand, awaiting FedEx pickup. Much to my surprise, it flew over the Atlantic and all the way to the USA West Coast and to my local FedEx Office by 10:58 this (Friday) morning, and is now on my wrist. Quite the trip for this fellow.:-!
> 
> This is an Advent Calendar purchase, and I couldn't be more pleased with it. While just my 2nd Stowa, I fear I am catching this "disease" some of you speak of..... what was it called, again? Oh yes, Stowaristi...!;-)
> 
> Could it be that I am catching this, or rather, is IT catching ME? I can't quite decide.:think: At what point did those of you in a similar state realize that you were hopelessly afflicted?
> 
> View attachment 6364913


2nd. 
Bought a Flieger Klassik Sport the end of last July, then a Seatime 3 weeks later (hooked at this point), then 6 weeks later bought a Marine A10, sold the last of my non-Stowa watches, and now awaiting my Advent TO1. Think I have to slow down or the wife will put me in "Time Out!"
Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## faticone

My newly acquired Marine Original Limited Edition II while walking the dog this morning. I'm absolutely in love with this watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

my Grey's anatomy


----------



## Tommywine0

foggood said:


> Yesterday (Thursday) morning, this Antea 390 b2b was in Engelsbrand, awaiting FedEx pickup. Much to my surprise, it flew over the Atlantic and all the way to the USA West Coast and to my local FedEx Office by 10:58 this (Friday) morning, and is now on my wrist. Quite the trip for this fellow.:-!
> 
> This is an Advent Calendar purchase, and I couldn't be more pleased with it. While just my 2nd Stowa, I fear I am catching this "disease" some of you speak of..... what was it called, again? Oh yes, Stowaristi...!;-)
> 
> Could it be that I am catching this, or rather, is IT catching ME? I can't quite decide.:think: At what point did those of you in a similar state realize that you were hopelessly afflicted?
> 
> My Flieger GMT was sent out with your shipment also and was on my doorstep by 11am yesterday! Only problem is that my wife was also on the doorstep!
> Her, "Your Christmas present arrived."
> Me, "Wow, that was fast! Where is it? I want to try it on immediately!"
> Her, "It's already wrapped and under the tree, you can open it on Christmas."
> Me, "Sigh&#8230;"
> The wait continues.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamaster

iggy-th said:


> my Grey's anatomy


Is that the gray croc band?


----------



## bamaster

iggy-th said:


> my Grey's anatomy


Is that the gray croc band?


----------



## iggy-th

bamaster said:


> Is that the gray croc band?


Yes it is the grey croc, but not the Stowa one. I purchased it in my hometown.


----------



## e.c.

deleted


----------



## e.c.




----------



## sucram




----------



## sucram

Same same, but different.


----------



## harrym71

sucram said:


> View attachment 6388577


What a great strap, where is it from?


----------



## gward4

1938 today. Cheers!


----------



## senna89wc12

Just want to wear something simple. TO2 it is.


----------



## sucram

harrym71 said:


> What a great strap, where is it from?


Thanks. It's from Tourby.


----------



## wkw

Fresh off the plane










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

wkw said:


> Fresh off the plane


Sweet! Just ordered mine. Will have it at the end of January.


----------



## e.c.




----------



## iceman767

Stowa amongst the heavies. Still gets plenty of wrist time.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Jb330ci said:


> Sweet! Just ordered mine. Will have it at the end of January.


Great! 
I'm confident that you won't be disappointed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keegan




----------



## keegan




----------



## TgeekB

keegan said:


> View attachment 6413089


Great shot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crc32

Got my first stowa this week, a christmas gift to myself. Flieger automatic Logo no-date. Just found the time to take a picture.

BTW, I made the strap myself from my grandfathers belt.


----------



## TgeekB

christian said:


> Got my first stowa this week, a christmas gift to myself. Flieger automatic Logo no-date. Just found the time to take a picture.
> 
> BTW, I made the strap myself from my grandfathers belt.


Awesome, enjoy! And nice job on the strap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

TO1 for the Holidays!


----------



## mreyman73

Love the looks of the TO1. Very clean. Stark white hands.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6437250


Very unique. I like it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## foggood11

Antea b2b today.


----------



## soaking.fused

Baumuster B and Co.


----------



## harrym71

soaking.fused said:


> Baumuster B and Co.


Is the Baumuster B larger than the A type Flieger?


----------



## harrym71

soaking.fused said:


> Baumuster B and Co.


Is the Baumuster B larger than the A type Flieger?


----------



## soaking.fused

harrym71 said:


> Is the Baumuster B larger than the A type Flieger?


No, both pictured cases are 40mm.


----------



## wkw

B dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faticone

Wearing my MOLE2 while playing my stocking stuffer Forza 6!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000

Wore it on Christmas Eve & today! ;-)


----------



## iceman767

Flieger on bracelet way too hot for anything else. South East Asia.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mreyman73

Nice. Where did you get a bracelet to fit your Stowa?


----------



## watchmego3000

^ what he said!



iceman767 said:


> Flieger on bracelet way too hot for anything else. South East Asia.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Mine today:


----------



## iceman767

Here is the link it fitted first time without any modification. Takes around 1 to 2 minutes to fit.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/22mm-Endmil..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=089HMVNV0GPTKTVQ7SRJ

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mreyman73




----------



## foggood11

nguyen.hung.levis said:


> where did you buy the bracelet?


Look above, he answered that a couple of posts prior.


----------



## gward4

Winding down the year with this one...


----------



## thevenerablelars

gward4 said:


> Winding down the year with this one...


Is that the manual or the automatic version?

If the manual, I assume the winding is essentially endless, is that the case? Meaning that it will never prevent you from winding further, since it retains the 7753's slipping clutch in the barrel?


----------



## gward4

thevenerablelars said:


> Is that the manual or the automatic version?
> 
> If the manual, I assume the winding is essentially endless, is that the case? Meaning that it will never prevent you from winding further, since it retains the 7753's slipping clutch in the barrel?


This is actually the automatic version. (I realize now that it probably looked like a pun about the hand wind version when I said "winding down the year").

I assume that you are correct about the mechanism to prevent over winding in the hand wind version, but I'm not certain.


----------



## johnlegend

Today, I am wearing my vintage stowa with olive nato strap.
34 mm with crown and 16 mm lug. So lovely.


----------



## wkw

Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thevenerablelars

gward4 said:


> This is actually the automatic version. (I realize now that it probably looked like a pun about the hand wind version when I said "winding down the year").
> 
> I assume that you are correct about the mechanism to prevent over winding in the hand wind version, but I'm not certain.


Great piece with either movement. Happy New Year!


----------



## cmchong77

Having fun with custom straps .. and wishing all a Happy New Year!


----------



## keegan

Today:

__
http://instagr.am/p/_-H-Uyyy2Z/


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## xxjorelxx

Decided to throw on my Antea into the weekly lineup


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

1938 today with A LOT of morning sunlight


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa 2801 Flieger Baumuster B on Fluco Horween & deployant.


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HubertCumberdale

This vintage leather strap just arrived today and couldn't wait to put it on my flieger.


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

For now:


----------



## Penfold36

I hope no one takes these photos the wrong way. I am posting them merely for their historical relevance/significance and thought some people might enjoy the connection. Please excuse the poor picture quality, though, as I had my two-month old strapped to my chest. Anyway, here are some photos of my Flieger visiting the Air & Space Museum located near Washington, D.C.


----------



## e.c.

Good day Everyone


----------



## mreyman73

e.c. said:


> Good day Everyone
> 
> View attachment 6560282


Ditto.


----------



## e.c.

mreyman73 said:


> Ditto.


oh
love this old stowa logo with white numeral dial ~~


----------



## mreyman73

e.c. said:


> oh
> love this old stowa logo with white numeral dial ~~


It's the silver dial actually, but yeah, these marine watches look particularly good with the old logo.


----------



## soaking.fused

ETA 2801 Flieger Baumuster B


----------



## bay

HubertCumberdale said:


> This vintage leather strap just arrived today and couldn't wait to put it on my flieger.
> 
> View attachment 6547602
> 
> 
> View attachment 6547610


Love that strap. I went to their site but am not sure I see the model -- which one is it?


----------



## omeglycine

Couldn't resist the advent deal, which with shipping came to $9 delivered.


----------



## bay

Might as well join in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## jihn




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## mreyman73

omeglycine said:


> Couldn't resist the advent deal, which with shipping came to $9 delivered.
> 
> View attachment 6584138


$9? How in the world was it only $9? Amazing.


----------



## gward4

Stowa chrono on this chilly Sunday.


----------



## omeglycine

mreyman73 said:


> $9? How in the world was it only $9? Amazing.


It was available for €1 before VAT refund and shipping through the advent calendar.

I'm a sucker for swag. I'm also a fan of Victorinox watches and, unsurprisingly, the multi tool is produced by Victorinox. Nice partnership of my two favorite "affordable" brands.


----------



## omeglycine

Edit: double post.


----------



## mreyman73

omeglycine said:


> It was available for €1 before VAT refund and shipping through the advent calendar.
> 
> I'm a sucker for swag. I'm also a fan of Victorinox watches and, unsurprisingly, the multi tool is produced by Victorinox. Nice partnership of my two favorite "affordable" brands.


Oh, sorry. I thought you meant the Seatime was $9. That would've been a helluva deal.

I'm a huge fan of Victorinox watches and cutlery. Here's one of my favorites with wood scales:


----------



## elbilo

After wearing the Seatime on the green bezel over the holidays, I put on the orange for about a week, but quickly changed to my favorite blue bezel.


----------



## gward4




----------



## Tommywine0

My Christmas present!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Demokritos

Flieger on Perlon


----------



## Jeff_C




----------



## gward4

Cold and bright this morning


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Up-n-coming




----------



## soaking.fused

Flieger A & B


----------



## bay

Up-n-coming said:


>


Love the watch. Is the strap ostrich?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

On a Stowa Nappa leather strap.


----------



## debasercl

Hi, happy new year!
I'm back from my holidays in Australia where I took only one watch, this refined little beast never left my wrist during the last 25 days, even at 30m. underwater! Couldn't be happier with it now, after years lusting after it wasn't love at first sight when I got it but now I'm in love!


----------



## Doulos Christos

First chrono and enjoying it. 2011 model.


----------



## watchmego3000

I was wearing my Stowa today, but I left it with my watchmaker for regulation (was gaining 1 min / day). My wrist feels so bare. I keep checking and the time doesn't change - "it's a hair past a freckle."


----------



## DJStowa

Recently acquired Exima on today


----------



## Bradjhomes

DJStowa said:


> Recently acquired Exima on today
> View attachment 6672858


Looks good

(sigh)


----------



## mreyman73

Guess I should have wiped off the crystal first.


----------



## harrym71

mreyman73 said:


> View attachment 6682050
> 
> Guess I should have wiped off the crystal first.


Is that on rubber?


----------



## harrym71

mreyman73 said:


> View attachment 6682050
> 
> Guess I should have wiped off the crystal first.


Is that on rubber?


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## mreyman73

harrym71 said:


> Is that on rubber?


Yes indeed! Love it on the natural rubber strap. Gives it a sporty look and feel. I'm actually having difficulty getting the strap off. Can't seem to be able to grab the spring bars. Oh well, good thing I like the strap. 

Update: Was able to get the rubber strap off. The spring bars Stowa provides are tight!


----------



## iceman767

A very easy choice here and you guessed it...


----------



## soaking.fused

iceman767 said:


> A very easy choice here and you guessed it...


You, kind sir, have discerning taste. This is a superlative trio of Chronographs.


----------



## omeglycine

soaking.fused said:


> You, kind sir, have discerning and exquisite taste. This is a superlative trio of Chronographs.


The one on the left isn't a chronograph, but the Portuguese 7 day automatic. Power reserve at 3 and sub seconds at 9.

Agreed with the exquisite tastes though


----------



## mreyman73

iceman767 said:


> A very easy choice here and you guessed it...


That Marine chronograph is gorgeous.


----------



## iceman767

soaking.fused said:


> You, kind sir, have discerning and exquisite taste. This is a superlative trio of Chronographs.


You are very kind. Thank you

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

omeglycine said:


> The one on the left isn't a chronograph, but the Portuguese 7 day automatic. Power reserve at 3 and sub seconds at 9.
> 
> Agreed with the exquisite tastes though


Oh, boy. I actually knew that and typed the wrong word anyway! I once owned the blue hand version and the Big Pilot, but never had this particular Pilot Chrono. It is a beaut. Meant to say 'timepieces'! :0)


----------



## gward4

Cold here today. Happy Sunday.


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Switched to the T02 to pick my wife up from the airport.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

elbilo said:


> View attachment 6619482


Wore the Seatime while taking a community photo on the beach. Sorry, no pic because I was holding my son the whole time.

The photo was taken in tribute of an 8 year old boy that has become an icon in our town and now the world! He's been fighting cancer since he was 4 and was recently told that treatment will no longer help, as it's spread to his spinal chord and brain. His final request was to become famous and he has. People from all over the world have sent him pics, holding a sign with his mantra - #dstrong! The movement has reached all 7 continents! Athletes and celebrities have showed their support for #dstrong too!









I suppose I could've worn the FKS, as this guy was flying around the site.









Hope you all don't mind me going a bit off topic.


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## Doulos Christos

Just arrived, a used SNPR strap I bought from a WUS member.
Nice match for the Chrono, eh?


----------



## bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

TO1 today on a new Bakeka strap.


----------



## gward4

Doulos Christos said:


> TO1 today on a new Bakeka strap.


I like that there are other Stowas lurking quietly in the background.


----------



## Doulos Christos

TO1 again today. This time, on an ISOfrane. Seems like I always go back to an ISOfrane for the TO1 and the Seatime TI. Fantastic fit and great complement to these fine pieces IMHO.


----------



## bay

Decided to dress up a Flieger today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Just ordered a black rubber strap but have the Flieger on the brown today.


----------



## gward4

I keep coming back to this one these days.


----------



## Boiler

This one has been on my wrist everyday since it arrived almost 2 weeks ago...


----------



## Andries

There is just no way that the new IWC (which I had on about a week ago) is prettier than this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## faticone

Brake job in the snow...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mreyman73

Playing in the snow with this one.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## inlanding

Today - FOLE with an interesting history


----------



## xxjorelxx

Swapped out the leather band for the milanese bracelet


----------



## wkw

Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Flieger


----------



## bay

soaking.fused said:


> Flieger


Looking forward to the day when my Stowas are sitting next to a Speedy!


----------



## hidden830726

yesterday pics while having a photoshoot session... with my TO2


----------



## iggy-th

soaking.fused said:


> Flieger


Wow..... What a co-incedent


----------



## mreyman73

soaking.fused said:


> Flieger


Really like the crown on your flieger.


----------



## soaking.fused

mreyman73 said:


> Really like the crown on your flieger.


Thank you! Aren't you kind, and the first, for posting.


----------



## wkw

Icarus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchlojza

Flieger TO2 on leather strap. Have a great evening.


----------



## Doulos Christos

TO1 Flieger-ing with no flight plan!


----------



## wkw

Watchtime edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

wkw said:


> Watchtime edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, me too...it's late evening here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Jb330ci said:


> Very nice, me too...it's late evening here.
> 
> View attachment 6853690
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine can't come soon enough!


----------



## ReiAdo58

Stowa 1938 Chrono Handwinding today.


----------



## gward4

The red zone is for loading and unloading only*










*for fans of the movie Airplane.


----------



## Doulos Christos

New acquisition. Time to celebrate!


----------



## Watchlojza

Evening here too. Greetings from Prague.


----------



## soaking.fused

Doulos Christos said:


> New acquisition. Time to celebrate!


Congrats on the new pickup; Enjoy your new Stowa!


----------



## elbilo

Watchlojza said:


> Evening here too. Greetings from Prague.


That'll be my next STOWA!


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Andries

Flieger on Toshi strap


----------



## Watchlojza

elbilo said:


> That'll be my next STOWA!


If you can take the simple design, go for it. I have them only few days, plan to take some pics with different straps and write up something in few weeks time. As far as accuracy: ~ +11 seconds in three days, I am experimenting with a position when not on wrist overnight.


----------



## wkg1




----------



## Tabletime

Flieger no logo, with date on Hodinkee strap... definitely my most versatile and wearable piece. It's also one of the only watches I've owned since it was new!


----------



## wmaker

This one from the late 60s with a French day wheel.
(Durowe Cal. 450-3)


----------



## soaking.fused

Analog session

Moussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition & Flieger


----------



## Tommywine0

wmaker said:


> This one from the late 60s with a French day wheel.
> (Durowe Cal. 450-3)


It would seem the "new" Stowa logo isn't so new after all?!
Am I the only one who didn't know?


----------



## Hydrocarbons

After scrolling through 90+ pages I now want a Stowa. Damn you WUS.


----------



## hidden830726

Hydrocarbons said:


> After scrolling through 90+ pages I now want a Stowa. Damn you WUS.


If you havent have one, do get one.

Also, if you havent read this before, maybe you can spend sometime reading this...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/why-you-want-stowaristi-v1-1-a-2400890.html


----------



## wkw

Marine silver dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e.c.




----------



## ReiAdo58

What a nice watch - but so close to strong magnets ...
No good idea!

Sorry, was meant to 
*soaking.fused*


----------



## Bradjhomes

Tommywine0 said:


> It would seem the "new" Stowa logo isn't so new after all?!
> Am I the only one who didn't know?


Probably, yes.

The logo itself isn't new at all. The placement to the left of the Stowa text (all on one line) is what changed a year or so ago.


----------



## Jb330ci

MA A10 Silver. It's overcast so I was able to bring the blue hands out better in the picture.









Earlier in the office.








Somehow the strap Stowa installed was not 20 mm in width, more like 19 or 18 mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36

My Stowa Flieger plus a bonus shot of my 2 year old wearing his new Timex!


----------



## Watchlojza

Have a great day!


----------



## Andries

On the way to work today


----------



## soaking.fused

I collided with a pic while Google image searching of 1 my beloved former Divers recently. Since the pic is nice, thought I would share it today. Hoping to see some wrist shots of other Stowa Divers in this thread soon.










Happy Diving!


----------



## DummySmacks

soaking.fused said:


> I collided with a pic while Google image searching of 1 my beloved former Divers recently. Since the pic is nice, thought I would share it today. Hoping to see some wrist shots of other Stowa Divers in this thread soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Diving!


Just got a Prodiver in yesterday, and it was worth the wait. The titanium case is beautifully executed and I really love the sharp lines of the watch. While I wish Stowa still had these coming with bracelets, I'm surprised by how much I actually like the rubber strap. Aside from it being comfortable, has anyone noticed how good the strap smells (I know, weird)?!?


----------



## StufflerMike

The vanilla smell is an indicator of good quality (valid for all rubber straps).


----------



## D.Straus

DummySmacks said:


> Just got a Prodiver in yesterday, and it was worth the wait. The titanium case is beautifully executed and I really love the sharp lines of the watch. While I wish Stowa still had these coming with bracelets, I'm surprised by how much I actually like the rubber strap. Aside from it being comfortable, has anyone noticed how good the strap smells (I know, weird)?!?
> 
> View attachment 6917570


The black on black on black looks pretty nice.


----------



## wkw

Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnrich

Got my Prodiver back in December. My other watches have been feeling a little jealous as of late. Prodiver looks great on the rubber strap.


----------



## Tommywine0

DummySmacks said:


> Just got a Prodiver in yesterday, and it was worth the wait. The titanium case is beautifully executed and I really love the sharp lines of the watch. While I wish Stowa still had these coming with bracelets, I'm surprised by how much I actually like the rubber strap. Aside from it being comfortable, has anyone noticed how good the strap smells (I know, weird)?!?


My wife has been telling people for weeks about me making her smell the watch band!


----------



## Watchlojza

The rubber strap is ok, but not my cup of tea. Maybe I just need to adjust the size to fine tune it. Anyway, reflection in a puddle, drivers were gentle as I was taking the shot .


----------



## harrym71

Love this watch.
My first mechanical watch and quite possibly my favourite after all these years.
Looks great on my newly made strap and I never get tired of those blued hands.... they just make the dial pop!


----------



## proxact

Love the blue hands


----------



## Watchlojza

Desk flieging today. On a burgundy red NATO strap.


----------



## Boiler

Switched my KS over to a dark brown strap:


----------



## Jb330ci




----------



## ReiAdo58

1938 Handwinding on natural rubber band - very comfortable.


----------



## Altanbulag

Jb330ci said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6948977&d=1454658706"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


This is a great wrist shot.


----------



## Altanbulag

Flieger Blue Limited, Jb330?


----------



## Jb330ci

Altanbulag said:


> Flieger Blue Limited, Jb330?


Exactly Sir. Flieger Blue is one of a few with lume on the second marks. Cheers!


----------



## soaking.fused

Flieger



















Fly By Night - Black Flys


----------



## Skellig

My new black rubber strap for my Flieger arrived yesterday. Thanks again Stowa for ease of getting it.
Then it was off with the old.
While it was a bit tricky and many cuts and adjustments later, the result was worth it.


----------



## Altanbulag

Jb330ci said:


> Exactly Sir. Flieger Blue is one of a few with lume on the second marks. Cheers!


One of the reasons I opted for this LE.
I think the lume is much more balanced, and also useful for my job.

I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Watchlojza

On Miltat Zizz today, have a great Monday.


----------



## H_J_R_

Just took off my tuna to put the Seatime on!










gr, HJR


----------



## bay

My first entry with the new Watchtime blue limited edition flieger:


----------



## Altanbulag

"It's a Stowa, I presume" - I heard whispering.


(Paying my respects to the greatest explorer of Africa)


----------



## rocketboy475

Flieger today. d(^.^)b










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

H_J_R_ said:


> Just took off my tuna to put the Seatime on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr, HJR


Seatime, copy!


----------



## Skellig

Took it off while going for a game of golf but had to take this photo when I got back into the car. I think it brought as big a smile to my face as my car.


----------



## proxact

A less common but equally elegant member of the antea family


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## xxjorelxx

New combo for me. Hirsch Liberty with the Flieger


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## watchmego3000

Amazing how big a 41mm Flieger feels after wearing a 40mm diver for 2 weeks.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Got Flieger?


----------



## mreyman73

Doulos Christos said:


> Got Flieger?


Yes I do. Back on the natural rubber strap.


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Flieger


----------



## watchmego3000

There's just something about a watch that is so blatantly simple, but yet so impeccably well-crafted.


----------



## Scottro

stayed up too late last night endlessly browsing WUS. figured I might as well add a lume shot to the mix! Had this watch for almost a year now and still absolutely love it.


----------



## jpfwatch

Stowa Partitio handaufzug on a grey Eulit perlon strap.


----------



## watchmego3000

At work on Friday:









At play on Saturday:


----------



## soaking.fused

Two Fingers - Stunt Rhythms




























New yellow wax gets a spin.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Tommywine0

Meant to change watches before winter camping this weekend. No matter! Used the excellent lume to read the time when my water bottle froze during the night. 
Negative 28 f, No Problem!










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## d4rk89

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Watchlojza

The strap looks great! Oh, and the watch too.


----------



## DummySmacks

So glad to have my Seatime back. I received it a few weeks ago, but I had to send it back because the bezel did not line up with the markers on the dial. Stowa paid for the shipping back to Germany and retuned it back to me in a little over a week. Their customer service and communication was great. At any rate, I just love this watch. I love the dial layout, the titanium, and the sharp edges. The rubber is great and the packaging is the best I've seen.









Chilly is not impressed.


----------



## diocletian

*Re: New to me*



cricketdave said:


> Prodiver all day everyday,
> 
> View attachment 665950
> 
> View attachment 665953


That's wild

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004

*Re: New to me*

First time in the daylight 





​


----------



## wkg1

.


----------



## Watchlojza

Tonight's the Flieger night.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4




----------



## iggy-th




----------



## Kevadodo

Partitio


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Mimoza

Catch and release!

Just too heavy on my small wrist.


----------



## watchmego3000

New strap just landed.


----------



## harrym71

daschlag said:


> New strap just landed.


Where's the strap from?


----------



## watchmego3000

harrym71 said:


> Where's the strap from?


It's the 22mm Miltat canvas from strapcode. I've had a grey 20mm version for a while and they're very comfortable.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## elbilo

Anxiously awaiting the arrival of his new brother, TO2.


----------



## 3leafz

Been wearing the FOLE daily for a week now, has to report accuracy is spot on, running +/- 0.5 sec per day!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turtl631

That thing is gorgeous.


----------



## wkw

Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centralcoastbuc

3leafz said:


> Been wearing the FOLE daily for a week now, has to report accuracy is spot on, running +/- 0.5 sec per day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it when I see someone who actually wears theirs! It was made to be worn and enjoyed!

Steve


----------



## ATXWatch




----------



## 3leafz

The most Famous time- 10:08:37"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## senna89wc12

My daily choice


----------



## Mimoza

Whow! The Seatime was wearing very Large on the bracelet!
a lot more wearable without the massive endlinks!

camo NATO suits in very nicely!


----------



## 84gt350

I finally get to play. I'm wearing this one today. It just arrived yesterday.


----------



## debasercl

Mimoza said:


> Whow! The Seatime was wearing very Large on the bracelet!
> a lot more wearable without the massive endlinks!
> 
> camo NATO suits in very nicely!


Try it with the rubber strap, for me is the perfect combination for small wrists.


----------



## Demokritos




----------



## Boiler

My Antea was stuck on the sidelines for about a week after catching a case of magnetism. I was finally able to get it taken care of a couple days ago, and the watch is back to keeping good time & has returned to my wrist where it belongs...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004

Did a strap change for something a bit more casual than the black croc that I ordered w/ my MA.


----------



## Puckbw11

Mchu004 said:


> Did a strap change for something a bit more casual than the black croc that I ordered w/ my MA.
> 
> View attachment 7253034


Makes me like the MA more than the Antea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimoza

debasercl said:


> Try it with the rubber strap, for me is the perfect combination for small wrists.


Thanks for the advice!
I bought the Seatime as a Diver on steel bracelet.
Because that combo was just to big for me, i'm going to sell it.

Back to the Search for a wearable Diver on a bracelet!


----------



## sergio65

I have the Breitling superocean heritage green 42 on bracelet and find it great and perfectly wearable


----------



## bay

I'll let you guess what this one is.


----------



## ATXWatch

Either Flieger Logo A-Dial or the Watchtime Blue?



bay said:


> I'll let you guess what this one is.


----------



## bay

ATXWatch said:


> Either Flieger Logo A-Dial or the Watchtime Blue?


You got it! Watchtime Blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71

Took the dogs for a walk this evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Just came in this morning!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## tsteph12




----------



## gward4

Happy Friday. 1938 today


----------



## Bradjhomes

gward4 said:


> Happy Friday. 1938 today


Simply lovely


----------



## H_J_R_

^ Wow, that angle is just right, the hands and indices just pop! Beautiful! 

gr, HJR


----------



## gward4

Bradjhomes said:


> Simply lovely


Thanks, guys. It sure is fun to photograph this one. It's definitely the most dynamic dial of all my watches. I think it's because this was one of the first few Jorg produced in 2010, before he started using flatter numbers. In some light the numbers almost disappear, only revealing be sub-dials, like below. Constantly changing.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## senna89wc12

One of my favorites: The Limette Prodiver


----------



## mreyman73




----------



## elbilo

TO2 arrived yesterday, but I didn't have time to take a pic.


----------



## inlanding

B- dial today


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## sergio65




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Icarus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maedox

Trying to catch those shiny blue hands.


----------



## jihn




----------



## Jeff_C




----------



## wkw

Flieger with black hands



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## xxjorelxx

New watch straps from Stowa arrived just in time for the weekend


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Happy Flieger Friday!


----------



## senna89wc12

Have been wearing this beautiful girl non stop. Perfect watch.


----------



## Jb330ci

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Happy Flieger Friday!


Is this a recently delivered piece? I noticed that the font used for 6 and 9 is different from some of the new Fliegers delivered lately such as Watchtime limited blue I own which is more rounded on the back.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Jb330ci said:


> Is this a recently delivered piece? I noticed that the font used for 6 and 9 is different from some of the new Fliegers delivered lately such as Watchtime limited blue I own which is more rounded on the back.


Hmm, I hadn't noticed that, but looking at their website I can see the difference between some of them. Yes, took delivery new a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Steve Poulton

View attachment 7403082


----------



## StufflerMike

Steve Poulton said:


> View attachment 7403082


Pic does not show up. Invalid link. Please try again. Thank you.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Bender.Folder

Im in, thanks montemont for selling me your TO2 .

View attachment 7409402


View attachment 7409410


Nice chrono sergio .


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ita

Bender.Folder said:


> Nice chrono sergio .


X eleventy billion... I will own one, I will own one, I will own one.....

I guess you get my drift? ;-)

Ita


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Ita

sergio65 said:


>


You are such a tease...

You should align your sweep seconds and minutes properly!

It's not that I have issues.... OK I have issues! :-(

Ita ;-)


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## Bender.Folder

TO2 lume shot with the rest of my watches.

The rubber is nice but the first owner's wrist was a tad smaller than mine so need to buy a new one. The leather strap is nice but I'm not a leather strap guy.

Perfect daily wearer, clean, readable, awesome lume and that case finish gives other luxurious brands a run for the money.


----------



## iceman767

Limited edition :Stowa Malaysia Belle


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## mreyman73

Drool.


----------



## mreyman73

sergio65 said:


>


Double drool.


----------



## Ita

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Stowa partitio on a grey perlon strap :


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## elbilo

Wanted some more flavor for my TO2 for the Spring and Summer months.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Nice colors ! I need another aswell, first owner had a smaller wrist than mine so the rubber is a bit too tight for my liking.


----------



## jihn




----------



## wkw

No date, no logo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

Das Blau.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## hidden830726

View attachment 7492346


----------



## harrym71

Time to go out. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senna89wc12

Blue on both the TO1 and my phone


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982

StoWOW!


----------



## infrarot123

Marine Original Blue Edition


----------



## iggy-th

infrarot123 said:


> Marine Original Blue Edition


oh dear........ Big WOW !!!!
mine is Marine Original Silver Sterling Edition


----------



## Jb330ci

infrarot123 said:


> Marine Original Blue Edition


Is it already on the market?


----------



## infrarot123

Jb330ci said:


> Is it already on the market?


No, not yet, i got it from my father for the baselworld!


----------



## iggy-th

Ah no wonder, you are jorg's son
Just saw who you are in the engraving thread


----------



## senna89wc12

TO1 again. Absolutely my favorite watch.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladizha

MO with silver dial arrived yesterday


----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## wkw

B-uhr in a rainy day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Who is wearing a Stowa today? My daughter...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Flieger Friday!


----------



## iggy-th

finally !!


----------



## elbilo

A couple of pics I shared in the Affordables forum from yesterday and this morning. Loving the TO2!

Tested out my new copper mug and a new cider to end the work week.








Heading to a pre-Easter brunch and Easter egg hunt with friends and our kiddos. Made bacon cinnamon rolls (haven't iced them yet).


----------



## gward4

Have a great weekend.


----------



## platinumEX

New arrival, TO1. May take my TO2's place...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senna89wc12

Congrats on your TO1! It's a great watch. Enjoy!


----------



## pharma98

Today wear, little try with black and red nato on my flieger


----------



## soaking.fused

A Dial


----------



## senna89wc12

Relaxing and eating a cheesecake with the T01.


----------



## Tommywine0

Having Easter dinner w friends tonight.

Him- "that's the coolest watch I've seen in a long time! What is it?"

Me- (in heaven!) " Well, let me tell you...."

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## zee218

:roll: Too bad the flieger is no longer with me. Damn I miss it.


----------



## foggood

Today it's the MO with nickel hands.
View attachment 7597330

View attachment 7597346


----------



## Watchlojza

Rainbow and the Stowa. It still puts a big smile on my face each time I look at them.


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Tommywine0 said:


> Having Easter dinner w friends tonight.
> 
> Him- "that's the coolest watch I've seen in a long time! What is it?"
> 
> Me- (in heaven!) " Well, let me tell you...."
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Wow, orange.... Love it.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

10 Years Old Big Pilot and 3 Days Old (mini) Flieger


----------



## gward4

1938 today. Cheers.


----------



## Soulspawn

Another one









Cheers, Wen


----------



## gward4

hidden830726 said:


> View attachment 7601962
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Love that shade of blue.

I'm intrigued by the new blue marine as well!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter




----------



## infrarot123

Seatime Black Forest in the office!


----------



## jpfwatch

Waiting for the Stowa Marine Original Blue Limited I wear this watch:


----------



## Jb330ci

Blue Flieger with spinning propeller roundel today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

10 years old Marine and it is running like a horse










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inlanding

FOLE runs strong


----------



## StufflerMike

Schauer Day Date


----------



## wkw

Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

Sporting the FKS while scouting around the outdoor facility of the Sportsman's Club I just joined. More specifically, around the private (stocked) 12-acre pond where my son will learn to fish. It is opening weekend, but the freak April thunderstorms and snowfall put a damper on that. Got caught in a snow/sleet squall soon after taking these pics.


----------



## svetoslav

My beloved MO today.


----------



## iceman767

Stowa everyday all day all year.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## diablogt

Chrono today


----------



## wkw

Marine silver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

iceman767 said:


> Stowa everyday all day all year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice collection. The Stowas are great but I also like the IWC Vintage Collection Ingenieur Laureus Edition.


----------



## Tommywine0

Visited the aircraft carrier USS Midway today.
Hadn't seen a real Flieger in the wild for months. Saw three onboard today!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchlojza

Enjoying the longer daylight and sin finally.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## hmanndk

Just received this beautiful thing today.. Manual wind.. Hard to keep my eyes on the road on my way home from work  

(Mobile pics for now)


----------



## misterminkz

Lately I've been enjoying my flieger on leather nato


----------



## wkw

Flieger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David8b

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## foggood

Ran across an old Wenger quartz commando in the watch box, and decided to commandeer its bracelet for the Marine Auto Silver. Looks pretty good, don't you think? In the background is the masters.org feed of the tournament, currently underway in Georgia.


----------



## mreyman73

hmanndk said:


> Just received this beautiful thing today.. Manual wind.. Hard to keep my eyes on the road on my way home from work
> 
> (Mobile pics for now)


Spectacular. Love those hands.


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## gward4

iggy-th said:


>


Works really well with that color strap. Nice!


----------



## diablogt

Tommywine0 said:


> Visited the aircraft carrier USS Midway today.
> Hadn't seen a real Flieger in the wild for months. Saw three onboard today!
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Tasty. On my list for next purchase. I always have a thing for 24h bezel


----------



## Dr. Robert




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## elbilo

Hoppyjr said:


>


I want to get a nato for mine for the summer months. Where did you get yours from? I like the grey!


----------



## Hoppyjr

elbilo said:


> I want to get a nato for mine for the summer months. Where did you get yours from? I like the grey!


Natostrapco.com

"The new Grey matter XII"


----------



## born_sinner

*Re: New to me*

Oh man, that is just such a sweet watch! I have lusted for the limette prodiver since I first saw it.



cricketdave said:


> Here are a few more pics from a little farther away.
> View attachment 666532
> 
> View attachment 666533


----------



## Tommywine0

*Re: New to me*



born_sinner said:


> Oh man, that is just such a sweet watch! I have lusted for the limette prodiver since I first saw it.


It's good to know I'm not the only one who looks through these threads from the beginning!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## WatchDialOrange

*Re: New to me*



born_sinner said:


> Oh man, that is just such a sweet watch! I have lusted for the limette prodiver since I first saw it.


Yes my Stowa Limette Prodiver is one of my Favorite watches. If I do decide to sell it I have promised it to Brad on this forum.


----------



## Tommywine0

Hoppyjr said:


>


That watch and strap look fabulous. Excellent pairing.


----------



## diablogt




----------



## Hoppyjr

Tommywine0 said:


> That watch and strap look fabulous. Excellent pairing.


Thanks very much. Every Stowa I've owned has given great looks, excellent craftsmanship, and terrific value. This is no exception.


----------



## DummySmacks

Seatime Prodiver


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Perfectly suited vintage leather strap from Greg Spitz (truly an artist).


----------



## sleby

*Re: New to me*



born_sinner said:


> Oh man, that is just such a sweet watch! I have lusted for the limette prodiver since I first saw it.


just came across this beauty if you are interested.
WatchNet: Trading Post: fs: LNIB Stowa Prodiver (limette dial)


----------



## iggy-th

Silver Sterling Dial on the hottest day of the year in BKK Thailand


----------



## arogle1stus

kwcross:
Purist look aviators watch.
Never loses it's beauty (IMO) or it's simplicity.
Simplicity is BEAUTY!!!

X Traindriver


----------



## BadBlue

My new 365 with a Stowa blue strap on my 7.25 inch wrist.


----------



## foggood

Marine Original, today. Been a long week; the weekend can't come soon enough.


----------



## The Naf

foggood said:


> Marine Original, today. Been a long week; the weekend can't come soon enough.
> View attachment 7805946
> View attachment 7805954


Hey I like those hands! We're you able to order it that way?

The Naf


----------



## logan2z

The Naf said:


> Hey I like those hands! We're you able to order it that way?
> 
> The Naf


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## foggood

logan2z said:


> I was wondering the same thing.


Yes, it is on the STOWA website as an option. Send them an email.


----------



## logan2z

foggood said:


> Yes, it is on the STOWA website as an option. Send them an email.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## jrc693

Stowa Day Date Today!


----------



## misterminkz

Wearing my partitio today


----------



## wkw

Flieger with logo today



















And I borrowed my co-worker's 2-day old IWC Mark 18 for comparison.....





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65

wkw said:


> Flieger with logo today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the pics.

Dial/hands = Stowa (&my preference for the no date no logo)
Case design = IWC

If you had the onion crown on your Stowa I would have added:
Crown = Stowa

The current IWC Mark XVIII price isn't justified by any means ...


----------



## wkw

sergio65 said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Dial/hands = Stowa (&my preference for the no date no logo)
> Case design = IWC
> 
> If you had the onion crown on your Stowa I would have added:
> Crown = Stowa
> 
> The current IWC Mark XVIII price isn't justified by any means ...


I agree with you Sergio.

I have to admit IWC got a superior finishing on the case.

However, the MSRP of the IWC is around €3800, while Stowa flieger without logo goes for €781 without VAT.

I am extremely pleased with my Stowa purchases.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Doulos Christos

Just back from RGM. Sporting a new crystal and polish.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

wkw said:


> I agree with you Sergio.
> 
> I have to admit IWC got a superior finishing on the case.
> 
> However, the MSRP of the IWC is around €3800, while Stowa flieger without logo goes for €781 without VAT.
> 
> I am extremely pleased with my Stowa purchases.


Agree -- the Stowa holds up very well in comparisons with IWC's simpler flieger styles. Thanks for taking/posting the pics.


----------



## bay

Whoops double post.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Got my MO-Joe. Ready for the day.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

wkw said:


> Flieger with logo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I borrowed my co-worker's 2-day old IWC Mark 18 for comparison.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! That's the first "in the wild" pics I've seen of the Mark XVIII. Google doesn't even return any yet. Interesting your co-worker went with the alligator over the new calf leather. Any noticeable differences in size/weight? I've been extremely tempted by the Mark XVIII as of late, if only the Stowa had a screw-down crown...


----------



## wkw

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Very nice! That's the first "in the wild" pics I've seen of the Mark XVIII. Google doesn't even return any yet. Interesting your co-worker went with the alligator over the new calf leather. Any noticeable differences in size/weight? I've been extremely tempted by the Mark XVIII as of late, if only the Stowa had a screw-down crown...


Hi Iowa_Watchman,

The alligator was a freebie offered by the shop so he just strapped it on. He is saving the Satoni strap for later.

Diameter of the IWC Mark XVIII is 40mm, identical to Flieger. The height and weight of both watches are pretty much the same.

I really like the IWC and I would only get one with bracelet as I think it's design and construction worth every pennies. On the other hand, I love my Stowa watches even more after comparing the two.

My Flieger cost less than 25% of the Mark and it gives me same level of satisfaction. I have a couple of Stowas and none of them ever fail me.

What can I say, I am a proud owner of Stowa watches.


----------



## Bama214

Just upgraded the Stowa with a new Chronissimo strap. Very comfortable and maintains the flieger style while still being a bit different.


----------



## wkw

Feeling blue today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

Me too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Me three!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

bay said:


> Me three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have 3 subsequent pictures of watchtime edition with dark blue, brown and black straps and I think they all look good !!!!


----------



## Valdore

I lost my Stowa high bid to a sniper and ended up without one. ....so close

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

wkw said:


> We have 3 subsequent pictures of watchtime edition with dark blue, brown and black straps and I think they all look good !!!!


Mine is actually a dark brown (Color #8, I think), but still I agree!


----------



## logan2z

wkw said:


> Flieger with logo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I borrowed my co-worker's 2-day old IWC Mark 18 for comparison.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a big IWC fan and have been anxiously awaiting the arrival of the Mk. XVIII, but I have to say that the Stowa holds up very well in comparison. I think I'd take the no logo/no date Stowa over the IWC.


----------



## xxjorelxx

Decided to go with sleek and classy today. Stowa Antea


----------



## wkw

bay said:


> Mine is actually a dark brown (Color #8, I think), but still I agree!


Please excuse my carelessness Bay.

I like the dark mocha color strap and it goes well with the dark blue dial.

It'd be interesting to know if a medium or dark grey strap will look good on this edition.


----------



## wkw

logan2z said:


> I'm a big IWC fan and have been anxiously awaiting the arrival of the Mk. XVIII, but I have to say that the Stowa holds up very well in comparison. I think I'd take the no logo/no date Stowa over the IWC.


Hi logan,

I would say I am a proud owner of Stowa watches and it's just as good as an IWC in my untrained eyes.

A few things I like IWC more is the fine finishing if their watch case, design of their pilot bracelet and deployant buckle.


----------



## bay

wkw said:


> Please excuse my carelessness Bay.
> 
> I like the dark mocha color strap and it goes well with the dark blue dial.
> 
> It'd be interesting to know if a medium or dark grey strap will look good on this edition.


No worries, it does look black in the picture. I thought I had seen one on a gray strap at some point, but I can't find it right now. Hard for this watch not to look good, though.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Hey Bama 214, you have excellent taste!
My strap just came today. Great minds think alike.



Bama214 said:


> Just upgraded the Stowa with a new Chronissimo strap. Very comfortable and maintains the flieger style while still being a bit different.


----------



## Jb330ci

bay said:


> No worries, it does look black in the picture. I thought I had seen one on a gray strap at some point, but I can't find it right now. Hard for this watch not to look good, though.


Here you go. On my way to Orioles game tonight now...can't hang around too long.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman




----------



## Doulos Christos

W/ a Bakeka strap.


----------



## mrdata

My Stowa Flieger Chrono


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## wkw

Marine chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Doulos Christos

Fliegering in the Marina.


----------



## soaking.fused

I like it kind dirty and smudged, my Flieger.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## The Naf

Bradjhomes said:


>


Congrats! The search is over I see...

The Naf


----------



## Bradjhomes

The Naf said:


> Congrats! The search is over I see...
> 
> The Naf


Thanks. Things are falling into place.


----------



## gward4




----------



## wkw

Marine with silver dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Just added to the squadron. Wheels up!


----------



## LH2

*Flieger with logo this week. Really like the subtle grey logo.

*


----------



## gward4

Some evening porch time with the 1938


----------



## Watchlojza

T02 on khaki nato strap from Strapcode. Reflections on the Sun firm into sort of khaki platinum.

Might as well get the grey one though.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Awesome new OD green canvas strap from Drunk Art Straps.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

First day on the job...


----------



## masterClock

Just popped the Blue Limited on a Hodinkee Blue NATO! Love my tan strap but this is a great option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen

^^^^

That looks fantastic!


----------



## LH2




----------



## mrdata




----------



## debasercl

mrdata said:


> View attachment 7959154


Simply beautiful!


----------



## mrdata

Sorry, only have this one... ;-)


----------



## noizer

Matching blue stitching with the flieger hands!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Awesome new OD green canvas strap from Drunk Art Straps.


Is that modified Sellita SW-215?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Jb330ci said:


> Is that modified Sellita SW-215?


You are correct!


----------



## wkw

Putting new shoes on my Flieger.

I'm taking this watch to a trip with a different time zone and the little auxiliary clock is quite helpful.

The clock is from a Japanese watch company and is homage to the Breitling UTC design.

The strap is tailor made to fit the clock and the deployant is purchased from the bay.

Hope you guys like the combo.

Now I'm ready to fly with my Stowa Flieger......














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Stowa on Oyster bracelets


----------



## mrdata

What so you think?


----------



## bay

iceman767 said:


> Stowa on Oyster bracelets
> 
> View attachment 7974450
> View attachment 7974458
> View attachment 7974466


Is Stowa shipping in IWC boxes now?


----------



## iceman767

bay said:


> Is Stowa shipping in IWC boxes now?


Not a bad box, eh


----------



## Doulos Christos

Heigh-Ho, Heigh-Ho, it's off to work we go.


----------



## mrdata




----------



## bay

iceman767 said:


> Not a bad box, eh


Agreed, they're slick


----------



## Doulos Christos

Stowa: no time for anything else.


----------



## Wanderfalken

Doulos Christos said:


> Stowa: no time for anything else.


That would make an excellent official motto - well stated!


----------



## robannenagy




----------



## senna89wc12

robannenagy said:


>


Nice white dial Prodiver! Love the black hands with it too. Missed my old one. Here is my Limette.


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## hidden830726

masterClock said:


> Just popped the Blue Limited on a Hodinkee Blue NATO! Love my tan strap but this is a great option.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, nice but too blue to my liking.

Edit: I mean, the blue nato+watch combo too blue.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## e.c.

new shoes made by Meyhofer


----------



## hidden830726

robannenagy said:


>


How to get this? finally a prodiver that really turn me up.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

e.c. said:


> View attachment 8005330
> 
> new shoes made by Meyhofer


Nice picture. You really captured the clarity of the dial and the blue hands. Great strap too.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Diamond formation. 
Stowas out in front (of course).


----------



## Watchlojza

Nice watch Duolos Christos. Mine on black nato with black PVD says high.


----------



## foggood11

Marine Original today. The more I wear it, the more and more I like these hands. And that's what it is all about, isn't it?


----------



## wkw

foggood11 said:


> Marine Original today. The more I wear it, the more and more I like these hands. And that's what it is all about, isn't it?


Beautiful watch you got there.

Black MO looks very nice!!!


----------



## mrdata

Blinded by the light...










few seconds later: fall in love ;-)










Regards, Dirk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Old school today. Hand-wound on an Old Style leather strap.
“…There are old pilots and bold pilots, but no old, bold pilots.”
E. Hamilton Lee, 1949


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## RightYouAreKen




----------



## diablogt




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## H_J_R_

Super cool! Is this the titanium version? I noticed you are selling the seatime. How do you like the prodiver compared to the seatime?

gr, HJR


----------



## Bradjhomes

H_J_R_ said:


> Super cool! Is this the titanium version? I noticed you are selling the seatime. How do you like the prodiver compared to the seatime?
> 
> gr, HJR


No, this is the stainless steel. Took me a while to hunt down.

With the side by side, or on the wrist one after the other, the Prodiver wears noticeably higher due to the case back.

Now that I haven't worn the Seatime in a week the Prodiver feels just fine though. I love the dial on this.


----------



## Doulos Christos

No-Go without my TO(2)...on a Stowa Buffalo leather strap.


----------



## Louie777

I like them all! I'm a huge new Stowa fan!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter

Airman..


----------



## mrdata

Regards, Dirk


----------



## proxact

Marine auto on a nato strap


----------



## Doulos Christos

TO2 to go! :-!


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## gward4

Warm evening with the 1938


----------



## Doulos Christos

TO2 on the H2O. b-)


----------



## arogle1stus

kwcross:
Pardon the interjection, but IMO Stowa Fliegers are the best of the best.
Oh, I know there are Lacos and such. But Stowa does it for me!!!
All Stowa Flieger owners, 100 attaboys to ya!

X Traindriver Art at the throttle


----------



## raiusick

Antea B2b on the night


----------



## mph57




----------



## hahaha3111

FOLE for today


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Sorry for the glare. It's hard to take a pic showing the awesome hands and dial glossyness without lighting glare indoors.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

A masterpiece indeed!


----------



## phosfiend

Finally got one of these today. Man, other watches in this price range need to step up (I own a few too) - this thing is just exquisitely finished, what a bargain.


----------



## senna89wc12

TO1


----------



## mitchjrj

Will post a proper photo here in a couple of months. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Zhou

mitchjrj said:


> Will post a proper photo here in a couple of months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Stowa is on the way, ahaha


----------



## mrdata

Some more pic's ;-)



















Regards, Dirk


----------



## benbarren

One of my Grails Dirk kudos

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Zhou

Mchu004 said:


> Did a strap change for something a bit more casual than the black croc that I ordered w/ my MA.
> 
> View attachment 7253034


Looks nice

通过我的 SM-G9250 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## mph57

Layover in London!


----------



## mrdata

mph57 said:


> Layover in London!


Munich, London,... What's the next city? ;-) Like your watch!!! Is it from the actual collection?
Regards, Dirk


----------



## mph57

Hi Dirk,

I finally decided to start taking some pictures with my iPhone during my travels. I fly the B777 out of Washington D.C. (Dulles), mostly to Europe and Asia. I got this Stowa in February 2016. I also have a Marine Original that I purchased in June of 2007. Like them both! Frankfurt next : )

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## mrdata

Hi Mike!

Oh, what a lucky watch! Living on a pilots wrist  Great! I've always been a big fan of planes. Hours and hours in front of my Computer with Microsoft Flight Simulator 3 (and later versions). Also tryed couple of landings with big planes on "Meigs Field Chicago"  Hope to See more from you! It's nearly like a experience itself. Sorry for my bad english!




























Regards, Dirk


----------



## Tanjecterly

New to me Flieger blue. Thanks Chad!


----------



## cathal

Looks great. I'm looking for a Flieger Blue limited edition in case anyone knows anyone interested in selling!


----------



## Doulos Christos

NA*TO*(*2*) Today.


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

On it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitlnao

Brown contrasts really well with the blue! What brand is that band?


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Hitlnao said:


> Brown contrasts really well with the blue! What brand is that band?


Mine? That's just the Stowa strap.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Yep. My blue came with the standard Stowa strap. I might throw a ColaReb strap on it. Soon.


----------



## MrCheeky

Took my Marine Original for a spin today. A German-Italian Double Date so to speak...haha.


----------



## wkw

Icarus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

Me too. Ikarus Handaufzug Sellita SW215 received a week ago.
















Ikarus IK-2 Fighter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hahaha3111

Mine for today~


----------



## gward4




----------



## platinumEX

His & hers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## user384h

Finally found a strap to match the hands. A killer classic MO.


----------



## wkw

Jb330ci said:


> Me too. Ikarus Handaufzug Sellita SW215 received a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8151194
> 
> Ikarus IK-2 Fighter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice companion with your Watchtime edition Jb330ci


----------



## Hitlnao

Oh cool. I'll grab one next month. Thanks!


----------



## Hitlnao

That dial looks amazing. IMO that dial with blue hands would be perfect.


----------



## Jb330ci

jpfwatch said:


> View attachment 8165074


What a coincidence! I got several Perlon straps yesterday and tried them on my new Ikarus. Here is one of them.


----------



## soaking.fused

Book arrived in the AZ desert from Engelsbrand!






















































soak


----------



## Boiler

My new Partitio has been on my wrist since it arrived earlier this week. Of course, somebody had to butt in & be the center of attention...


----------



## Doulos Christos

Fliegering in the sun.


----------



## e.c.

have been back from the straps of hirsch, meyhofer, fluco to STOWA


----------



## Doulos Christos

Wet w/o worry.


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## tsteph12

Seatime Black Forest on this fine SoCal Sunday.


----------



## wkw

Watchtime edition is back on my wrist

It's hard to capture the blue color dial. It's time for me to enroll a photography 101....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soziev

Once had them, switched to another brand


----------



## Soziev

But the photo is nice


----------



## Louie777




----------



## mph57

Stowa Flieger....westbound over the northern Atlantic...Altitude - FL330; Airspeed - .84 Mach


----------



## Jb330ci

MA silver on navy blue Shell Cordovan strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Flieger with black hands



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

I have not posted here for ages even though I'm wearing one my Stowa's or my Schauer almost every day.


----------



## gward4

1938 today, with some mood lighting.


----------



## Soulspawn

1938 chrono

Cheers, Wen


----------



## wkw

Another 1938



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

wkw said:


> Another 1938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I don't believe I've ever seen one with a brushed case.


----------



## wkw

bay said:


> Nice! I don't believe I've ever seen one with a brushed case.


Thanks Bay

I really like this finishing so all my Stowas are brushed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchlojza

mph57: cool. With my total lack of airplanes I am guessing Boing, not Airbus?


----------



## mitadoc

Arrived today


----------



## wkw

Marine Auto



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

New shoes for the blue flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

bay said:


> New shoes for the blue flieger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beautiful combination bay, may I know what strap is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

wkw said:


> What a beautiful combination bay, may I know what strap is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I asked Aaron (HKTan) to recreate my favorite Stowa flieger strap from this thread in the forums in 2009: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/new-shoes-my-stowa-fo-le-228702-2.html

The strap looks like this (borrowed from the thread):








I had looked around for something like that for a while and had not found it, so I just decided to go back to HKTan, the original creator of the strap. Took over a month, but he did a great job.


----------



## wkw

bay said:


> Thanks! I asked Aaron (HKTan) to recreate my favorite Stowa flieger strap from this thread in the forums in 2009: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/new-shoes-my-stowa-fo-le-228702-2.html
> 
> The strap looks like this (borrowed from the thread):
> View attachment 8258305
> 
> 
> I had looked around for something like that for a while and had not found it, so I just decided to go back to HKTan, the original creator of the strap. Took over a month, but he did a great job.


Excellent

Thanks for the info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Tommywine0

It's 5 o'clock somewhere.... 
Right here.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

wkw said:


> Marine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot of a fantastic watch. Love that one.


----------



## bay

wkw said:


> Marine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Soulspawn

Just received this beauty in the mail from an absolute gentleman.
Full review will be posted in the next couple of days

Cheers, Wen


----------



## Tanjecterly

Stowa Blue LE for today.


----------



## Steve Poulton

Hi Guys, new to this forum, but would like to share my new Stowa Klassik Sport B which arrived earlier today. This is actually my 2nd Stowa. My other is currently being reviewed by the Urban Gentry Channel on Youtube


----------



## wkw

1938 chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

Blue all the way today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

wkw said:


> 1938 chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This watch is mind blowing.


----------



## mitadoc




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Soulspawn

Brad... That's lime green dial is just a killer.


Cheers, Wen


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Flieger Friday!


----------



## brainless

This is the watch I should wear today......if I wouldn't care to flaw her :








This one will be my watch for Sunday:









They made really nice watches, didn't they?

Volker ;-)

PS:
This is the watch to be used in future decades:


----------



## The Naf

brainless said:


> ...They made really nice watches, didn't they?...


Yes they did. Yes they did...

The Naf


----------



## wkw

icarus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boiler

My black Partitio...


----------



## Fikk

Back from the Post office with this beauty!


----------



## wkw

Marine Auto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e.c.

Fikk said:


> Back from the Post office with this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 8363338
> 
> 
> View attachment 8363346


is it a dirt at the right edge of the date window??

Sent from my MI NOTE LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

e.c. said:


> is it a dirt at the right edge of the date window??


I should have cleaned the glass a bit more


----------



## kevin_b1




----------



## achanonier




----------



## Louie777

Stowas have taken over my 9-5 wrist time.


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## wkw

Flieger Classic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

'B' team ready!


----------



## Jb330ci

Ikarus on new shoes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Doulos Christos

Too much time on my hands.


----------



## achanonier

Received this morning...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Wouldn't be Flieger Friday without it!


----------



## Steve Poulton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bracque

elbilo said:


> Wanted some more flavor for my TO2 for the Spring and Summer months.
> 
> View attachment 7459962
> View attachment 7459970


which of these do you prefer? normally i like orange but it seems a little faded.

i want to pick up the TO2. i am debating a different color second hand, but i am thinking that longer term the white might be a better option, easier to match any strap to it, and less chance of me deciding i don't like it years down the road (although the pictures with the lime second hand seem nice).

if i go white, then i think i would like a strap option with a splash of color.


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Sporting my Anniversary Flieger today:


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## mrdata

Regards, Dirk


----------



## fidelio




----------



## wkw

fidelio said:


>


Nice fidelity! I really like MO with matt finishing case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Doulos Christos

TO2 Tuesday.
Time for fuel.


----------



## platinumEX

Doulos Christos said:


> TO2 Tuesday.
> Time for fuel.


The TO2 is a great piece! Starting to miss mine. Dang...

A couple pics I took a while ago of my TO1...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## debasercl

Some Flieger love!


----------



## Doulos Christos

Gather around guys.
We have a newbie to the squadron.


----------



## wkw

Blue dial Flieger is on duty today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Steve Poulton

Back from the USA where it went under video review by TGV. Been a month or so without it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

"I've got too much time on my hands and it's ticking away from me."
-Tommy Shaw of STYX


----------



## StufflerMike

Chrono 1938 Black


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Steve Poulton

New shoes for my Flieger, Hirsch Liberty Honey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Naf

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 8466890


Wonderful piece that one...

The Naf


----------



## Tiger-rider

The second day with Partitio Handwinding...


----------



## Tiger-rider

sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

Marine Original SE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 8466890











They are twins, aren't they?

Volker ;-)


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## Steve Poulton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_b1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

Strap change









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx

My black stowa partitio with the SW215 hand wound movement


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4




----------



## Steve Poulton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Exima today and changed for the MA this evening


----------



## Tommywine0

hidden830726 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Now you're just teasing us! Jeez, I really like that LE. Beautiful watch.


----------



## hidden830726

Thursday

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

hidden830726 said:


> Thursday


Nice! Makes me hungry for more Stowa's. Singaporean stir-fried rice vermicelli? which you don't usually find in Singapore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Friday

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1

Not Stowa. My mistake  I can't delete it.


----------



## hidden830726

automatikno1 said:


>


Not a stowa dude. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## ladizha




----------



## iceman767




----------



## billyp7718

Some more new shoes for my Marine Limited Edition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dony Habibie

Stowa Antea KS for my weekend. It's a VERY beautiful piece!


----------



## Tommywine0

A German name on my wife's root beer tonight!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

billyp7718 said:


> Some more new shoes for my Marine Limited Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get this strap? Thanks.


----------



## billyp7718

dhtjr said:


> Where did you get this strap? Thanks.


It is a Strapsco strap. Hard to tell but it is leather in a blue jean color. Looks great with the white dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

Dony Habibie said:


> Stowa Antea KS for my weekend. It's a VERY beautiful piece!


I think this is my favorite Stowa dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Poulton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Icarus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx

Partitio


----------



## Steve Poulton

Stowa Flieger 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Poulton

Stowa Klassik Sport and newly acquired Toshi strap in Cocoa and dark brown stitching!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Steve Poulton said:


> Stowa Klassik Sport and newly acquired Toshi strap in Cocoa and dark brown stitching!
> View attachment 8582634
> View attachment 8582650
> View attachment 8582674
> View attachment 8582682
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap combo! I like the thick strap with that case.


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Steve Poulton said:


> Stowa Klassik Sport and newly acquired Toshi strap in Cocoa and dark brown stitching!


Wow that strap looks great! Nice combo!


----------



## Doulos Christos

Ich bin Fliegering.


----------



## StufflerMike

Does a Schauer count ?


----------



## Fikk

stuffler said:


> Does a Schauer count ?
> 
> View attachment 8595474


It most probably does but there is also this thread
https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/who-else-wearing-schauer-today-lets-see-them-2626610.html


----------



## wkw

1938










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## sefrcoko

wkw said:


> 1938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! About to pull the trigger on this one myself...did you go with auto or handwind btw? Still on the fence


----------



## wkw

sefrcoko said:


> Nice! About to pull the trigger on this one myself...did you go with auto or handwind btw? Still on the fence


Thanks sefrcoko.

Mine is an automatic. I am very pleased with this watch

A quick and dirty shot of the back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Just received my first Flieger! Already in love!


----------



## sleby

Finally got my hands on one of these beauties!!! Yay!
Now I hope to find the straps and cape cod tomorrow in my mailbox
And my beloved Mondaine Auto in the back.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Fliegering where the rubber meets the road.


----------



## Fikk

FO1 and MA today!


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

hidden830726 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Is that the stock strap for that watch? It looks very nice.


----------



## hidden830726

logan2z said:


> Is that the stock strap for that watch? It looks very nice.


Ya. Stock

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Fikk

Bradjhomes said:


>


I like the shiny limette dial.
Is it the new titanium Prodiver with the bracelet of your Seatime?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> I like the shiny limette dial.
> Is it the new titanium Prodiver with the bracelet of your Seatime?


No. It's the old stainless steel Prodiver.


----------



## brainless

Bradjhomes said:


> No. It's the old stainless steel Prodiver.


Hi Brad,

you shouldn't call it 'old' - you could better use 'original and genuine stainless steel Prodiver for men', IMHO

Volker ;-)


----------



## brainless

Sorry for double, please.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Poulton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000

Time flies. 7 years has past since I got this watch. Never service before but still keeping good time ~6s/d.


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000

wkw said:


> Icarus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I regretted not getting this Ikarus with the old logo. o|


----------



## harrym71

Steve Poulton said:


> View attachment 8647258
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a few Lamy's. Great pens, is that one a fountain pen?


----------



## Steve Poulton

harrym71 said:


> I have a few Lamy's. Great pens, is that one a fountain pen?


Yeah, it's a Vista one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Doulos Christos

Lume junkie fix.


----------



## wkw

flame2000 said:


> I regretted not getting this Ikarus with the old logo. o|


Although I like the old logo, I think the new one actually blended into the grey dial well...

Still a superb which, regardless of the logo type.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4




----------



## jpfwatch

Stowa Marine Original blue:


----------



## jpfwatch

White Partitio handaufzug on a light brown leather strap:


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## mousekar75

On the leather NATO....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtasch




----------



## ads75

Got it today...


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## Soulspawn

ads75 said:


> Got it today...


She's a stunner! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Always time for Stowa


----------



## cmtasch




----------



## robi1138

Has barely left my wrist since I got it a week ago:


----------



## Tanjecterly

Stowa FKS


----------



## gward4

jpfwatch said:


> View attachment 8679786


Great shot!


----------



## debasercl

flame2000 said:


> I regretted not getting this Ikarus with the old logo. o|


Me too!! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav

I should think of a different strap if I am to wear it during hot summer days though  Maybe should transfer the mesh bracelet from my white MO? I am not sure the blue/grey nato I've ordered would go well with such a beauty. Looking through the Colareb straps and wondering which one would match the blue. Any suggestions?


----------



## Doulos Christos

KSF on the H2O


----------



## hidden830726

Morning with TO1 today. Found pikachu when cruising around on TO1. Sad. Couldn't capture.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

For those who have received their Marine Blue, keep showing them. You better show because when I received mine then I'm gonna wear it so much that I'm gonna spam this thread so much that you won't have space to post your pics. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

debasercl said:


> Me too!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Me three. I missed getting the old logo by just a few days when Stowa was changing dials. But I still love my Ikarus. I actually think the new logo should be slightly more prominent. I understand subtlety can be a virtue, but if the logo is printed anyway, more legibility would be a plus for me. What I would really love to see is an Ikarus with no logo, no date, and a manual wind SW210 (or a 215 with the date parts removed). I would by that watch and gladly have two Ikarus.


----------



## Fikk




----------



## Tanjecterly

What else? Stowa FKS. Great for a weekend.


----------



## ol timer

Taken earlier when I noticed how the light was catching the blued hands nicely, so tried to capture it 

(Sorry folks - not sure why the duplication : can a moderator help please?)


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## Uhroholik




----------



## StufflerMike

Uhroholik said:


> View attachment 8710674


Welcome to WatchUSeek and welcome to the Stowa/Schauer forum.


----------



## Uhroholik

stuffler said:


> Welcome to WatchUSeek and welcome to the Stowa/Schauer forum.


Thank you Mike :-!


----------



## Doulos Christos

Got flieger?


----------



## cathal

Marine Original Limited


----------



## svetoslav

no such thing as enough Stowas


----------



## platinumEX

Just changed the strap on my newest (to me) Stowa, the Antea LE. Great strap, which I found thanks to seeing it on Bradjhomes' Nomos Blaugold. Had to snap a few quick pics, though I think it will look even better in natural light.


----------



## mousekar75

Flieger on grey NATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvaticus

Uhroholik said:


> View attachment 8710674


Love the Flieger Klassik Chrono - quick questions to those in the know: What happens if the elapsed time exceeds 30min? Does the chrono stop running, or does it keep counting (starting again at 0)?


----------



## gward4

MOBLE. Just in today! Fantastic.


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

gward4 said:


> MOBLE. Just in today! Fantastic.


Gorgeous! I really wish I had found out about this one while they were still available for order! :/


----------



## Doulos Christos

silvaticus said:


> Love the Flieger Klassik Chrono - quick questions to those in the know: What happens if the elapsed time exceeds 30min? Does the chrono stop running, or does it keep counting (starting again at 0)?


Keeps counting.


----------



## Tanjecterly

At the pool.


----------



## gbpack1997

platinumEX said:


> Just changed the strap on my newest (to me) Stowa, the Antea LE. Great strap, which I found thanks to seeing it on Bradjhomes' Nomos Blaugold. Had to snap a few quick pics, though I think it will look even better in natural light.


So if someone was interested, where would they go to purchase this strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75

gward4 said:


> MOBLE. Just in today! Fantastic.


Beautiful watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvaticus

Doulos Christos said:


> Keeps counting.


Thx for the info!


----------



## platinumEX

gbpack1997 said:


> So if someone was interested, where would they go to purchase this strap?


It's Speidel Blue Plaid, only available in 20mm. I purchased mine on Amazon but it can be found on eBay among other places.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

sefrcoko said:


> Gorgeous! I really wish I had found out about this one while they were still available for order! :/


Agreed. That's gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ReiAdo58

1938 Handwinding


----------



## owrehleeoh

Not sure why I didn't put it on the brown strap before. The black one always felt a little odd


----------



## owrehleeoh

And now with a photo !!


----------



## Fikk




----------



## alex79

Checking in after a while, this time with a marine original, love to look pictures of it, but I haven't connected with it yet when it's on my wrist. 
I am not used to Arabic numbers on a dial


----------



## Zizu73




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

Ikarus for a lazy Sunday afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav

Today is only 20C degrees, time for a crocodile spin


----------



## foggood11

Partitio today. Enjoying a pleasant afternoon in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## DummySmacks

Antea KS


----------



## Tommywine0

Bradjhomes said:


>


Brad- What's the average number of "likes" you receive When you post a pic of your Limette ProDiver? I can't help but hit the "like" button every time! Is it just me?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Tommywine0 said:


> Brad- What's the average number of "likes" you receive When you post a pic of your Limette ProDiver? I can't help but hit the "like" button every time! Is it just me?


Ha. I don't have the stats, but it probably is the most liked of mine.


----------



## senna89wc12

Changed my order from the Marine Original Blue Limited to the Antea KS 41. My first ever Antea, and I decided to get the largest size out of all the offerings. The KS 41 has been on my wish-list for a long long time that goes all the way back at least 4 to 5 years already. When Stowa sent the payment notification of the MO Blue I felt that it was a perfect opportunity to change. I am glad that I did. You might say that I might regret it. I can say that I have zero regret about the change. I didn't like the new leaf hands of the MO that much and I might prefer the old blue hands of the older version.

I must say the KS 41 is absolutely gorgeous. The dial is not pure white but it is more silver, but in a very subtle way. The lovely blue hands match the dial perfectly. The simplicity of the overall package makes this watch visually stunning. I also love the case and the lug shape. Not to mention about the beautifully decorated Unitas 6498 on the back. The movement has lower beat at 18,000 BPH and it sounds so elegant. Lower beat rate matches really well with the elegant Antea. Here it is with the standard black leather strap. I don't really like the strap. Feels very rubbery, especially now it's summer time.









Here it is with a BC 315 rubber strap. Not the most comfortable strap to wear in the summer, but this will do for now until I can find a more comfortable solution.









A wrist shot. I think it is a perfect match.









So far, the watch runs perfectly. The polish case finish will take some time to get used to. It does scratch easily with all the shiny and exposed surfaces and this reminds me that it is a dress watch and I have to be careful with it. But it should be suitable for everyday use.


----------



## svetoslav

Man, I like Antea, but my personal opinion is that it should be smaller. Simply it is that kind of design that does not allow for 41mm. But I do not think you would care, when I see how you have defiled it with that rubber strap. Sorry if I am rude, but so you are.
As to the Blue Marine, the hands are a marvel to behold. Not that great on pictures maybe, but together with the special blue of the dial, they are really marvelous.


----------



## DummySmacks

senna89wc12 said:


> Changed my order from the Marine Original Blue Limited to the Antea KS 41. My first ever Antea, and I decided to get the largest size out of all the offerings. The KS 41 has been on my wish-list for a long long time that goes all the way back at least 4 to 5 years already. When Stowa sent the payment notification of the MO Blue I felt that it was a perfect opportunity to change. I am glad that I did. You might say that I might regret it. I can say that I have zero regret about the change.


I don't know what other folks are talking about, but DO YOU! I received my Antea yesterday, and I've already noticed several people staring at it while riding the train. Mind you, it's the smaller KS model; it's certainly an eye catcher. I had the 390 in the cart for about a week while I got my funds together and went back and forth between the 390 and KS. My job has me always dating my paperwork so a date feature is something I always look for, but at the last minute I changed over to the KS. The small second and my 7 inch wrist won out. No regrets. Wear yours in good health!


----------



## wkw

Marine silver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Tanjecterly

Stowa FKS


----------



## hidden830726

Skipping marine blue and getting an Antea is kinda unusual move to me. Nice watch either way. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## senna89wc12

I thought about it for a while before I switched my order from the MO Blue. One of the reasons is that I would never be able to get one again now they are all sold out. At the end, The bold size of the Antea KS 41 wins me over. I don't care if the bigger size does not match with the Bauhaus style. I feel that this watch is a radical attempt to do something different in the traditional watchmaking culture. The rubber strap is definitely a courageous attempt but I feel this watch and I are ready for it.


----------



## Fikk

The KS 41 is not the most seen Stowa here but it can't be a bad choice or it wouldn't be available anymore.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## e.c.

nice weekend


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew11v25

Partitio


----------



## Fikk

Finally some blue sky!


----------



## DummySmacks

Antea KS on Hadley Roma Teju Lizard.


----------



## chuckaroo

Fikk said:


> Finally some blue sky!
> View attachment 8852586


Speaking of blue - good job capturing the blued hands. Excellent photo.


----------



## Sherhan

Here is mine!

Stowa Antea Jubilaum matched with customed Horween Straps


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Soulspawn

Prodiver on custom canvas drew strap (midnight blue on orange stitching)

I expected quite alot due to the great feedback I've seen on Drew's canvas straps.... And this definitely lives up to expectations









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enyn90

gward4 said:


> MOBLE. Just in today! Fantastic.


Perfect! I gave it a pass because of various conflicting pictures with the blue dial. too bad :roll:


----------



## Boiler

The KS has taken over for my Partitio the last few days...


----------



## ddthanhbb

its Thursday


----------



## chickenlittle

Going to the office.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Flieger with rivets


----------



## debasercl

Friday, right?









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoxuantu

I can't wait to see how a beautiful patina develops on this Hermann Oak natural veg tanned strap


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hahaha3111




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherhan

with my Antea Jubilaum today!


----------



## hahaha3111

FOLE for today~


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Wearing my anniversary Flieger today. I love this watch.


----------



## mousekar75

So this came in today!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

mousekar75 said:


> So this came in today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will look at that watch a lot. Great proportions, stunning dial, sweeping seconds, blued hands and I really like the strap!

Well done...

Ita


----------



## DummySmacks

KS


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Tanjecterly

Stowa FKS in the Finger Lakes region of NY.


----------



## wkw

B dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

DummySmacks said:


> KS


Your strap looks gorgeous on the KS !


----------



## Jb330ci

Ah...one of those days with 6 in the date window again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## wkw

Icarus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl

wkw said:


> Icarus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope to grab one of those with the old logo one day!
Congratulations
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

debasercl said:


> I hope to grab one of those with the old logo one day!
> Congratulations
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks !!

To me, new logo or not, the dial color is exceptionally outstanding.

Good luck with your hunting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpjacobs

SW215 handwinding


----------



## mousekar75

Marine handwind on vacation.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senna89wc12

Promoting my KS 41 to become my daily watch. Enjoy looking at the silver dial which can change from white to silver or vice versa. The blue hands are gorgeous. Still on the rubber which is not the perfect match but this will do for now.


----------



## gward4




----------



## Fikk

My weekend watch. Today it'll be the Exima.


----------



## Tommywine0

In the sand.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## playitleo42

Brushed case with white dial....


----------



## BriarAndBrine

By the bbq


----------



## Tommywine0

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

My kids got me a Fabnik NATO strap kit for Father's Day. Today I took part of the morning to assemble it over coffee. Here's the first wrist shot of it on my Flieger klassik 40.


----------



## radarcontact

New to Stowa, few days ago:










Today:


----------



## radarcontact

BriarAndBrine said:


> My kids got me a Fabnik NATO strap kit for Father's Day. Today I took part of the morning to assemble it over coffee. Here's the first wrist shot of it on my Flieger klassik 40.
> 
> View attachment 9077266
> 
> View attachment 9077274


Looks fabulous! Will check these straps

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

1938 with funky mushrooms.


----------



## mousekar75

Showing my Maryland pride, thanks to Clockwork Synergy watch straps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl

Just a quick photo at lunchtime!









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982

Uhr-B on HR-Olive/Army Canvas


----------



## wkw

MO



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

yongsoo1982 said:


> Uhr-B on HR-Olive/Army Canvas


GREAT looking strap and buckle. Who makes it?


----------



## yongsoo1982

BriarAndBrine said:


> GREAT looking strap and buckle. Who makes it?


Thanks! I like the strap too. It's a Hadley Roma (ref no. MS849). The deployment buckle clasp I picked up from an eBay vendor. I was looking for an inexpensive brushed clasp. eBay store: items in strapsonly store on eBay!


----------



## BriarAndBrine

yongsoo1982 said:


> Thanks! I like the strap too. It's a Hadley Roma (ref no. MS849). The deployment buckle clasp I picked up from an eBay vendor. I was looking for an inexpensive brushed clasp. eBay store: items in strapsonly store on eBay!


perfect. Thank you!


----------



## wkw

Flieger today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Psi




----------



## Fikk




----------



## Psi




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Sweet hands - how long ago did you persuade Stowa to do a custom order?


----------



## Fikk




----------



## wkw

whineboy said:


> Sweet hands - how long ago did you persuade Stowa to do a custom order?


Thanks. I purchased this watch back in 2006.

The request was submitted when I placed the order and they entertained it without extra cost and no any question asked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

I sold my Flieger TESTAF TO1 because it was to big for my wrist.
I bought the Flieger TO2 which is a better fit, love the watch!


----------



## sefrcoko

Just arrived...my first ever Flieger. Finally!


----------



## radarcontact

sefrcoko said:


> Just arrived...my first ever Flieger. Finally!


You will not be disappointed, it is a great watch. Wore mine today on distressed leather nato


----------



## sefrcoko

radarcontact said:


> You will not be disappointed, it is a great watch. Wore mine today on distressed leather nato


Thanks! Very happy so far. Now I need to look into some strap options...


----------



## Pionier




----------



## cozmin

Wow, it's for real?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

This Seatime looks superb and in a great condition!


----------



## Pionier

Yes, it's real 
here more pic

https://www.watchuseek.com/f98/very-rare-stowa-seatime-vintage-3513730.html#post32780546


----------



## masterClock

Thinking about my mom and wearing my beautiful Stowa LE Blue Dial Flieger today. 
We lost her in 2010 to cancer so when I decided to buy this watch earlier this year I bought #43 of 100 - the year my parents were born. 
My Dad loves aviation so it was a win all the way around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

masterClock said:


> Thinking about my mom and wearing my beautiful Stowa LE Blue Dial Flieger today.


That's what I am wearing today although I got a new Nomos metro yesterday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psi

Got a B dial to go with my A, arrived today and well pleased. Went traditional with the engraving on this one, having had the Stowa logo on my A dial link.. https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/who-...ay-lets-see-them-666886-377.html#post32663770
(Quick phone pics only so far)...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75

Waiting for Chipotle with my Stowa Marine.....love this strap!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777

Antea today.


----------



## Fikk

I felt like wearing this vintage today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn

Prodiver LE on "reverse" shkira goods strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

In office on 22mm Hirsh Liberty.


----------



## DutchMongolian

My flieger with grey NATO










Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blau Flieger LE looks fantastic always!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Stowa blue LE.


----------



## georgy




----------



## Jb330ci

Out of town traveling with my hand wind Ikarus.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## futurepx

Fikk said:


> View attachment 9215818


I just realized this is the partitio case...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

futurepx said:


> I just realized this is the partitio case...


They are similar but I'm quite sure they are different. The first thing that comes to my mind is the shadow of the lugs.

I don't have my Partitio right here so I can't really compare or take a picture of the two at the moment.

-- edit --

I actually looked at some old pictures and the lugs look more similar than what I remember.
I'll try to have a deeper look


----------



## brainless

Here they are to be compared:
This the EXIMA:







Partitio:








They seem to use identical cases, but different case backs and different bezels.
Currently I can show these (old) pics only. The watches are in the bank's vault and I will be back home in about a week to shoot both watches side by side,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Tlgod

my stowa A10


----------



## sefrcoko

Back to work...


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## MHe225

From Schauer Kulisse #6 to Stowa (FOLE #13):


----------



## Doulos Christos

That is a great watch, MHe225!

Would say that mine is "second to none" (...er...no second hand.  but still takes a 'back seat' to your FOLE.


----------



## airrun

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 9275666


|> Very nice. I own the normal Flieger w/o logo and no date which I purchased several years back. I just like the very clean look of not having date or logo.


----------



## sefrcoko

1938 handwound chrono:


----------



## Watchlojza

Take off to Germany with Germanwings with German watch on my wrist.


----------



## MHe225

Doulos Christos said:


> That is a great watch, MHe225!
> 
> Would say that mine is "second to none" (...er...no second hand.  but still takes a 'back seat' to your FOLE.


Thanks!
You beat me to it - I was going to show the back today. I'll do it anyway:


----------



## futurepx

Thanks for digging up these pictures! Interesting the bezel and case back are different... they appear much thicker too



brainless said:


> Here they are to be compared:
> This the EXIMA:
> View attachment 9220802
> 
> Partitio:
> View attachment 9220818
> 
> 
> They seem to use identical cases, but different case backs and different bezels.
> Currently I can show these (old) pics only. The watches are in the bank's vault and I will be back home in about a week to shoot both watches side by side,
> 
> Volker ;-)


----------



## masterClock

The beautiful Stowa Flieger LE Blue Dial for me today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Marina Auto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Stowa: making better time. b-)


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Doulos Christos

Smooth sailing with Stowa.


----------



## Fikk

Wearing a flieger 36 since yesterday, a lot smaller than the FO but also easier to wear with shirts.


----------



## bzbuzz

Doulos Christos said:


> That is a great watch, MHe225!
> 
> Would say that mine is "second to none" (...er...no second hand.  but still takes a 'back seat' to your FOLE.


What kinda strap is that? I like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

bzbuzz said:


> What kinda strap is that? I like it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have excellent taste! 
Di Modell Chronissimo. 
My wrist is about 6 7/8 inch. The 'short' length fits perfectly.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Stowa's got the time to relax.


----------



## TaTaToothy

Soulspawn said:


> Prodiver LE on "reverse" shkira goods strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a killer look! Nice to see such a different-looking diver, and it looks stunning.


----------



## KP-99

Hope to wear it soon (it is on the way to my watchmaker).

Stowa Chrono of the 60s with Landeron 187 (Date on very unique position):

















Best regards,
Peter


----------



## Tiger-rider

Marine original silver


----------



## Doulos Christos

Stowa Seatime = seaworthy.


----------



## AC419

great thread!


----------



## wkw

Icarus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## robi1138

New TO1


----------



## gward4

robi1138 said:


> New TO1


Looks great! Such a clean legible dial. Congrats!


----------



## robi1138

Thank you! It's growing on me more and more.


----------



## Fikk

MA today


----------



## Soulspawn

Fikk said:


> MA today
> View attachment 9376626


She's a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

Very photogenic...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Seeing the limette Prodiver puts a smile on my face every time. Love that dial color!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Bit of a grey old day. Good time for a splash of colour.


----------



## DutchMongolian

My flieger  









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## senna89wc12

Definitely my favorite watch of all time.


----------



## watchmego3000

senna89wc12 said:


> Definitely my favorite watch of all time.
> 
> View attachment 9391474


I can see why, there is a lot to like about this one.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Shoes by Bakeka.


----------



## Fikk

Of yesterday during a nice walk around a lake.


----------



## joep2k

Fikk said:


> Of yesterday during a nice walk around a lake.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9408634&d=1474316052"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Great looking combination.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Seatime with ISOfrane shoes (or flippers?) today.


----------



## bay

Haven't posted in many moons. The only good part about that is that I have dozens of pages of this thread to flip through for the first time.

Silver MO today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## wkw

Flieger with new shoes.

Old strap:










New one:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's off to work we go....on a NATO.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

MO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend




----------



## xpan

TO1 in office


----------



## otro_rollo




----------



## Fikk

Edit
New picture


----------



## cmchong77

Just purchased a 22mm Steinhart Milanese mesh bracelet for the Stowa Fliegerchrono. I must say it's a beautiful fit, less than $100 and comes with a divers extension, ratchet-lock deployant clasp.


----------



## martinlaw

I got my Marine Original last week.
It is so beautiful!
I love it so much!!


----------



## martinlaw

Waiting for lunch


----------



## martinlaw

One more photo


----------



## bay

No logo Marine Automatic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReiAdo58

Just a quick snap of my favorite


----------



## jpfwatch

Stowa T02


----------



## robi1138

Flieger Klassik Sport


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Sherhan

This is mine for today! Stowa for the win!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Doulos Christos

Consider yourself lumed!


----------



## wkw

bay said:


> No logo Marine Automatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a rare version. I have never heard of such edition. Looks very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

wkw said:


> This is a rare version. I have never heard of such as edition. Looks very nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stowa sold some exhibitions watches last june and some special watches were sold then as this MA without logo or manual Antea 390.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/limited-special-exhibition-watches-available-stowa-site-3348722.html


----------



## wkw

Fikk said:


> Stowa sold some exhibitions watches last june and some special watches were sold then as this MA without logo or manual Antea 390.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/limited-special-exhibition-watches-available-stowa-site-3348722.html


Thanks for the explanation. It's such an interesting piece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

TO1 in the hangar (my desk) after flying (driving) into work today in my plane (Honda Accord) and landing (parking).


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Stowa's 'Group Commander' of Fliegers


----------



## bay

wkw said:


> Thanks for the explanation. It's such an interesting piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! Fikk hit the nail on the head in terms of where it came from. As far as I know, it is one of a kind.

To me it proves (as Stowa often does) that there is beauty in simplicity. I have gotten more non-WIS in-person compliments on this watch than any other Stowa I own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob9765

My first real watch. Still a favorite.


----------



## rob9765

Doulos Christos said:


> Seatime with ISOfrane shoes (or flippers?) today.


I don't often see the Seatime and ISO combo. That looks amazing.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nice strap sir! Do you mind telling me where you get it from?



Doulos Christos said:


> Stowa's 'Group Commander' of Fliegers


----------



## Demokritos

Catching the evening light...


----------



## Doulos Christos

DutchMongolian said:


> Nice strap sir! Do you mind telling me where you get it from?


You have excellent taste! 
Bought from a WUS member. I think it's a SNPR strap.
SNPR Leather Works & Custom Watch Straps


----------



## Soulspawn

Loving this classy piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4




----------



## Fikk

stuffler said:


>


Congrats Mike, one of the nicest Antea ever.
I hope there could be another serie with the same style some day.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Just arrived today WatchGeco's seat belt Nato.
Super soft, excellent look IMHO.
Thanks Stowa & WatchGecko! |>


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Doulos Christos

Stowa Flieger w/ fastened seat belt (Nato)


----------



## DutchMongolian

Working from home bc of Matthew









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCheeky

The Livingstone Room - Victoria Falls Hotel, Zimbabwe

Sept 2016


----------



## robi1138

Blue(d) hands to match the blue shirt


----------



## Fikk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

Back to the FKS today


----------



## Jb330ci

Wrist shot of MA Silver A10 this afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## Furball




----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## gward4

Bradjhomes said:


>


Very cool strap!


----------



## Bradjhomes

gward4 said:


> Very cool strap!


The canvas is from Zelos


----------



## DutchMongolian

10&2 lume shot in the morning 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Bradjhomes said:


>


Fancy the black hands on this! Have you the prodiver bezel with the reverse black/silver? That'd be be nice for wear on black rubber or black toshi.


----------



## Fikk

FO for the weekends, waiting for the blue Prodiver


----------



## Jb330ci

Ikarus with sw215 handwind mvmt on a blue Shell cordovan strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonic2911

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

TO1...switched over to the original leather strap


----------



## ReiAdo58

1938 Time


----------



## robi1138

FSK with my leather strap from Crown & Buckle:


----------



## sonic2911

Matt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

sonic2911 said:


> Matt


Nice one.
Never thought about the grey strap before but it looks nice. I might give it a try some day.


----------



## krisrsolebury

FedEx showed up early this morning...brand new Flieger Klassik Sport with date/logo. First day with it, but love it so far!

edit: wanted to also say "Thank you" to all of the WUS posters that helped me decide to go for it. I made a post a few weeks ago asking for wrist shots of this watch from owners, and got some great feedback. I was deciding between this, the Ikarus sport, Sinn 104, Damasko DA46, and a few different Guinand watches. While I'm still interested in all of those one day, I'm so glad I went for the Stowa first.

I really love the watch and admire Jörg Schauer's respect for history combined with modern designs - and, in the case of his own Schauer watches/Stowa Prodiver/the new DIN Flieger/Rana etc, a sense of design that seems incredibly informed by the wider art and design world, and not just staying in a "safe zone" for watches.

I could see Stowa being a new addiction.


----------



## ATXWatch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

Flieger Klassik Sport day two...


----------



## ddthanhbb

Her heart is ETA 2801!


----------



## evilsync

Just made the marine original silver arabic order and already planning the flieger sport purchase - date or no date?


----------



## Second Time

Not so much wearing as watching,


----------



## tpb11

nice!!! I'm going to buy a chrono if I can find a used one. Classic watch!


----------



## wkw

MA white










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Is it the shot or the lume is actually blue for the sports models?



krisrsolebury said:


> View attachment 9671098


----------



## krisrsolebury

DutchMongolian said:


> Is it the shot or the lume is actually blue for the sports models?


It's SuperLuminova C3, so I suppose it should be the same as any other C3. Any color weirdness would be due to bad iPhone picture.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nah, the blueness actually looks pretty cool! |>


----------



## robi1138

DutchMongolian said:


> Nah, the blueness actually looks pretty cool! |>


The TO1 is blue. My FSK is more greenish.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

robi1138 said:


> The TO1 is blue. My FSK is more greenish.


That makes sense - I think all the "contemporary fliegers" (t01, t02, the new DIN flieger, etc) use BWG9 and all the "klassik" ones use C3. My lume shot is just poor photography.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbetts1790




----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Silver Antea KS 41. Bought this months ago and have only worn it twice for some reason.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

Chilly fall night, the warm glow of a computer monitor really lights up that blued steel...


----------



## robi1138

FKS today


----------



## evilsync

FKS date vs no date. What a horrible thing to have to decide between. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

FKS date.


----------



## evilsync

Tanjecterly said:


> FKS date.


How did you decide? 😣

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

I find dates useful myself. I don't worry too much about symmetry. But it's a personal choice.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

STOWA Flieger LE Blue Dial on an olive nato in the studio tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Altanbulag

And here's another Flieger Blue LE, on a dark brown croco strap bought in Merano, northern Italy.

Gatwick airport, waiting for passengers to pick up with my cab.

The watch is running steady on a +2 secs/day basis: it seems to appreciate passing by the metal detector (on my wrist) at the airport twice a month.


----------



## krisrsolebury

From yesterday, but FKS on Horween Essex leather NATO


----------



## bay

I am about to start consolidating my collection again. Sometimes I think about selling this watch, and then I wear it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

krisrsolebury said:


> From yesterday, but FKS on Horween Essex leather NATO
> 
> View attachment 9741746


Awesome photo.


----------



## krisrsolebury

robi1138 said:


> Awesome photo.


Thanks! iPhone 6s, the app "Camera+", indoors but near a window. The manual settings on Camera+ make it pretty easy in the right light, especially considering I don't know the first thing about real photography.


----------



## krisrsolebury

bay said:


> I am about to start consolidating my collection again. Sometimes I think about selling this watch, and then I wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm usually not a huge fan of roman numeral dials in general, but always really love them on this watch and the black dial version. Great looking piece!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

Desk flying with my TO1 (and trying to keep my eyes open for another 15 minutes)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## largo13

Miss my Antea


----------



## Tanjecterly

Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport with date.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DutchMongolian

Bradjhomes said:


>


How big is your wrist sir? It looks enticing but the lug to lug 50.3mm, my 6.5" wrist might not be up for it

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

DutchMongolian said:


> How big is your wrist sir? It looks enticing but the lug to lug 50.3mm, my 6.5" wrist might not be up for it
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


7 inches. I can only just get away with it, but it's very comfortable.


----------



## Fikk




----------



## Furball

a little cheer on a gloomy day


----------



## TaTaToothy

Furball said:


> a little cheer on a gloomy day
> 
> View attachment 9789522


That strap looks great! What kind is it?


----------



## Furball

Thank you sir! It's from Clockwork Synergy, under Nato straps, steel blue 18mm for $11.99
I don't have anything to compare it too, but it seems pretty nice.
I also got the light grey which doesn't match that great, but I'm getting the brown which I think will look good.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Both of us were wearing our seatbelts. 
(New MA on a seatbelt NATO.)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

WWC yesterday.

Btw. I am looking for black forest SS edition. Do let me know if any of you wanna let go.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cozmin

Brilliant, Jörg should hired you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## evilsync

-nt


----------



## evilsync

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Flieger Klassik 40 ohne Logo with a small signed crown on a vintage Alpha strap:


----------



## gward4




----------



## robi1138

Flieger Klassik Sport


----------



## timekeeper55

I just purchased this Stowa Ikarus after having met Regine at the Worn & Wound watch fair in NYC.
Outstanding customer service & of course their watches are truly works of art IMHO.


----------



## krisrsolebury

Flieger Klassik Sport w/date and logo on Horween Essex leather NATO


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

texaspledge said:


>


Winner of the Munichtime 2016 visitor's vote in the category up to €2000.


----------



## platinumEX

New strap. Maybe a bit different for some people but I like it. It's also very soft and flexible.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Overcast and gloomy









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## gward4

Bradjhomes said:


>


Looks great!


----------



## Bradjhomes

platinumEX said:


> New strap. Maybe a bit different for some people but I like it. It's also very soft and flexible.


Kicking myself.

Nice combo though.


----------



## jomal66

That blue Prodiver looks awesome! I wish it came in a smaller version for me though.


----------



## gward4

Very impressed with this one.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter

I've been flirting with the idea of picking up one of the Stowa old-style straps, but having never seen it in person I'm not 100% sold on the color. And I still love the bit of orange and patina this Di-Modell Ikarus strap has (even if it's getting a little too worn). :think:

(sorry the apparent auto-rotate is screwing me up)


----------



## gward4

My first Prodiver and I am thrilled with it.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

gward4 said:


> My first Prodiver and I am thrilled with it.


Are you getting the bracelet too? It gets even better on the bracelet.


----------



## gward4

Bradjhomes said:


> Are you getting the bracelet too? It gets even better on the bracelet.


I am definitely getting the bracelet! Very excited. You seem to wear yours on the bracelet quite often and it looks great. I understand it is very comfortable as well. I may try some leather straps on this in the meantime as well.

You are getting the bracelet too, right?


----------



## good timing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

gward4 said:


> I am definitely getting the bracelet! Very excited. You seem to wear yours on the bracelet quite often and it looks great. I understand it is very comfortable as well. I may try some leather straps on this in the meantime as well.
> 
> You are getting the bracelet too, right?


Yes, I'll be getting the bracelet.

I'm generally a bracelet fan, but it just works so well with the Seatime/Prodiver. It makes it slightly bigger on the bracelet and also changes the look quite a lot due to the lugs, but I just love it on the bracelet.

I'm liking the rubber more than I thought I would, but it will spend most of the time on the Ti bracelet when it arrives.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## sonic2911

Weekends keeper 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesDavidson

Marine Original this evening


----------



## bay

Bradjhomes said:


>


Whoa, great pic. From all of the straight up shots I forget what a formidable wrist presence that watch has. It is not subtle!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddthanhbb




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larryinlc

I'm wearing my Antea manual wind today


----------



## Penfold36




----------



## ads75

Got it this morning...


----------



## gward4

ads75 said:


> Got it this morning...
> View attachment 9941682


Looking good!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

larryinlc said:


> I'm wearing my Antea manual wind today


That looks freekin' great on that strap!! Is it comfortable? Are those hard to size?


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Maximu5

I really like that watch with the old logo. Nice. 
Not easy to find one now!


----------



## gward4




----------



## robi1138

FKS on a new Crown & Buckle strap


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mreyman73

Yesterday's Thanksgiving victuals.


----------



## wkw

Working side by side with a pilot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter

My #1xx Airman:










Such a great watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

My two newest acquisitions...Seatime and Antea KS 41


----------



## Furball

^ That metal bracelet looks so, so cool!!

Congrats, big time.


----------



## Fikk

Black handwound Partitio today


----------



## Furball

robi1138 said:


> My two newest acquisitions...Seatime and Antea KS 41


I realize I'm fixating a bit, but:
Your metal strap... is it difficult to get it adjusted, or does it have some type of sliding clasp? Is it pretty flexible? Comfortable?
Thanks


----------



## robi1138

Furball said:


> I realize I'm fixating a bit, but:
> Your metal strap... is it difficult to get it adjusted, or does it have some type of sliding clasp? Is it pretty flexible? Comfortable?
> Thanks


Not at all. The bracelet is quite comfortable so far. I had to add one of the extra links already and may add the second also...will have to get a third one for the summer. It is not an overly flexible bracelet but I think it's just right (see pic below). There is no sliding clasp. The way you adjust it is by adding or removing links. This is relatively easy if you have a watch pin remover (like the type you use to remove pins from Seiko dive watches). Then you have to gently hammer the pins back in. I'm also adding a photo-shopped pic of the Seatime with the green seconds hand much closer to what it is in reality...I may have saturated it a hair too much but it's still closer than the original pic.


----------



## gward4




----------



## robi1138

Desk diving today with my new Seatime. No photo-shopping needed with the fluorescent lights creating a supernova in my office. The second hand is still a bit under-saturated in the photo though...as is my shirt.


----------



## Fikk

Just received a new rubber strap after cutting the previous one too short. This one has a proper length


----------



## heimdall

Still in love with this watch...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## robi1138

Antea KS 41


----------



## texaspledge

Seems like every time I rotate back to this watch I wonder why I ever take it off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914

robi1138 said:


> Antea KS 41


I just ordered the exact watch (although on leather). Can't wait for it to arrive. Won't be a Stowa virgin much longer. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## bay

Furball said:


> View attachment 10096074


Cool strap. Is that snakeskin?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

Thanks! I like it very much, too.
It's a Hirsch, and it's genuine imitation snake skin, I believe.
I bought the watch from another wus member, and the strap came with it.


----------



## mrdata

Stowa Flieger Chrono. Love this watch!










Regards, Dirk


----------



## gward4




----------



## jpfwatch

My new Partitio on a black Eulit Palma perlon strap


----------



## gward4

Prodiver, Film Noir version


----------



## Fikk




----------



## wkw

My 4 years old 1938










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## skim0

I`m been tempted in purchasing one soon.


----------



## gward4




----------



## mountbatten

Finally arrived yesterday...


----------



## Fikk




----------



## Fikk

Looks like I'm the only one wearing a Stowa this weekend ;-)


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> Looks like I'm the only one wearing a Stowa this weekend ;-)
> 
> View attachment 10167362


Nope. Just didn't post in this thread earlier


----------



## birdynamnam

This one ...

P1270089 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914

Just opened the box 10 minutes ago. My first Stowa and I couldn't be happier. Beautiful watch, great service. First class organization all the way.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

birdynamnam said:


> This one ...
> 
> P1270089 by laurent, sur Flickr


Enamel dial?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

How big is the dial?


----------



## DutchMongolian

How big is the dial?



frankcastle914 said:


> Just opened the box 10 minutes ago. My first Stowa and I couldn't be happier. Beautiful watch, great service. First class organization all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914

DutchMongolian said:


> How big is the dial?


41mm case. This is the largest Antea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

ady6.nai said:


> Enamel dial?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


There haven't been any enamel dialled marine originals. Afaik thats how the regular white non-silver MO dial looks like (at least, given the right lighting).


----------



## DutchMongolian

Thanks! And sorry for the double posting, but I think this is where I hoped Nomos would've done better is the extra space under the subdial where Stowa has it better spaced and more balanced!|>



frankcastle914 said:


> 41mm case. This is the largest Antea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

Stowa MO regular dial

P1270131 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1270148 by laurent, sur Flickr

so lovely


----------



## HamnJam

My just unpacked Stowa Antea KS from their special exhibition sale. Took about 3 weeks from ordering to receiving the watch.

This is an unbelievably beautiful watch. This is my first time handling blued steel. The way the light plays with the hands and the dial is mesmerising.


----------



## jcar79

Just joined this club. It's a shame it took me this long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agraphe

Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerve

Nice


----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

Seatime


----------



## DutchMongolian

This!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

gward4 said:


> Prodiver, Film Noir version


What a gorgeous dial color. Would love to see that in a Flieger Klassik. Found the sunburst blue limited a bit too shiny.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71

My first and only Stowa on a custom #8 Horween Shell Cordovan Fleiger strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Stowa Flieger Sport.


----------



## foggood

Marine Original


----------



## cdnitguy




----------



## kmlin1981

Same DNA, different interpretations


----------



## blurred

cdnitguy said:


> View attachment 10277770


I haven't seen this before, I really like it!!


----------



## whatisyourtime

Nice.


----------



## cdnitguy

Thanks guys. I picked it up on day 1 of the Christmas Sale and had them put the green second hand on it to give a bit of colour.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Here is to Flieger Friday! Changed up the band just for fun









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914

DutchMongolian said:


> Here is to Flieger Friday! Changed up the band just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


The beauty of a black dial. Looks great with any strap colour. LOVE the orange!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

KS on a Meyhofer leather strap.
Great fit and feel.


----------



## wkw

Merry Christmas to the community










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

Happy Horolo-days, watch fam! 
Tough lighting after Christmas service. 
Antea looked great with my Sunday-best jeans/boots.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Fröhliche Weihnachten to the families of Herr Schauer, Stowa, Mike, and WUS members! 
On this special day: KS on a Meyhofer leather NATO.


----------



## birdynamnam

P1270228 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1270206-001 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1270192 by laurent, sur Flickr

Merry Xmas


----------



## Fikk




----------



## xology

It's been a while since I've worn this one 
Loving it every chance I get!


----------



## birdynamnam

A Stowa MO in a special combo

P1270254 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1270274 by laurent, sur Flickr

A field/marine style


----------



## X2-Elijah

Just arrived:


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plälzer

Love it!

View attachment 10351706


----------



## wkw

jcar79 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shots! Can you show us a picture of the strap? It looks very good with the marine automatic.

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79

wkw said:


> Nice shots! Can you show us a picture of the strap? It looks very good with the marine automatic.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Happy to! It's a Miltat ww2 canvas. Both keepers are sewed in which isn't an issue for me but may be for others. Let me know if you'd like anymore pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

jcar79 said:


> Happy to! It's a Miltat ww2 canvas. Both keepers are sewed in which isn't an issue for me but may be for others. Let me know if you'd like anymore pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks jcar79. I really like this combo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Stowa FKS.


----------



## jcar79

wkw said:


> Thanks jcar79. I really like this combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! I do too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

P1270370 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## Fikk

The flieger original today to celebrate another good Stowa year. A FO, Exima, flieger 36 and Prodiver blue limited, 2016 was full of great new Stowa for me.

I wonder how 2017 will look like but with the 90th birthday, it will for sure be memorable.


----------



## gward4




----------



## hbr245b

birdynamnam said:


> P1270370 by laurent, sur Flickr


My favourite type of Stowa Marine. Must use 2017 to pick one up!


----------



## hahaha3111

Happy New Year~And looking forward to the 90th Limited Edition


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Nice to pull this beauty back out.
STOWA Fleiger LE Blue Dial.

Happy New Year everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

Earlier today, on a red strap that works pretty well (unfortunately, way too thick padding = uncomfortable a.f.). Gotta love the rhodium-plated hands, clearly standing out from the case steel colour.

(edit.. attachment nonsense now?!?!)


----------



## Furball

^ The strap is gorgeous with that watch! Too bad it's not comfy.

Yeah, I've been struggling with posting pix, they always say attachment fail something-or-other, so I edit post and re-download photo and it works.
I thought maybe it's my Chrome browser since I haven't seen it happen to many other people. Glad (sad) to hear it's not just me.


----------



## cdnitguy

Back to work after the holidays.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Antea 390 black today


----------



## birdynamnam

Stowa MO on Canotage strap...

P1270419 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1270415-001 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## ddthanhbb




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## freight

Flieger Friday! (is that a thing?)


----------



## hidden830726

hahaha3111 said:


> Happy New Year~And looking forward to the 90th Limited Edition
> View attachment 10368634


That iwc belong to another watch box

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

P1270472 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1270446 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Icarus landed at universal studio










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

P1270489 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

avslyke said:


> Love the grey dial color!


Thanks. I do agree with you. The color is quite unique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Blue Stowa Flieger

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## frankcastle914

thejames1 said:


> Blue Stowa Flieger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S7


Beautiful. I wish I hadn't missed this version.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

frankcastle914 said:


> Beautiful. I wish I hadn't missed this version.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Seriously! If I only gotten into watches 6 months earlier! ?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914

DutchMongolian said:


> Seriously! If I only gotten into watches 6 months earlier!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Lol. I'm watching you! Feels like we started around the same time and are on the same path with similar tastes. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Haha, thanks!



frankcastle914 said:


> Lol. I'm watching you! Feels like we started around the same time and are on the same path with similar tastes. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Plälzer

Jörg Schauer Automatik


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Fikk

Plälzer said:


> Jörg Schauer Automatik
> 
> View attachment 10481570


Interesting model. When was produced this watch? I've never seen it before.


----------



## 2nd-second

HamnJam said:


> My just unpacked Stowa Antea KS from their special exhibition sale. Took about 3 weeks from ordering to receiving the watch.
> 
> This is an unbelievably beautiful watch. This is my first time handling blued steel. The way the light plays with the hands and the dial is mesmerising.
> 
> View attachment 10198394


Could you please say your wrist size?

Is that Antea Classic KS or 41?

Thanks.


----------



## krisrsolebury

Plälzer said:


> Jörg Schauer Automatik
> 
> View attachment 10481570


Love this...have not seen it before. I'd love to see more pictures sometime if you have any/take any...

Case shape.... relative proportions of case and bezel... dial design and proportions... really a knockout!


----------



## HamnJam

2nd-second said:


> Could you please say your wrist size?
> 
> Is that Antea Classic KS or 41?
> 
> Thanks.


Classic - 35.5mm case diameter is memory serves

My wrist is just shy of 6 1/2 inches or 16.4cm

I feel this design wears large

Hope this helps!

On a hsndheld device, excuse the m istakes


----------



## 2nd-second

HamnJam said:


> Classic - 35.5mm case diameter is memory serves
> 
> My wrist is just shy of 6 1/2 inches or 16.4cm
> 
> I feel this design wears large
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> On a hsndheld device, excuse the m istakes


Thanks. 
Yes, it helps me.

My wrist is 6 1/2 inches too and Antea KS (35.50 mm case) is the model wich I want.


----------



## Chasen KM

Loving the design of these!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

My first German watch


----------



## agraphe

Plälzer said:


> Jörg Schauer Automatik
> 
> View attachment 10481570


This is a nice one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Flieger Friday!

















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dkongem1

Just joined the club


----------



## Doulos Christos

dkongem1 said:


> Just joined the club
> 
> You have excellent taste!


----------



## ElxJefe

I want to try one now


----------



## bay

Doulos Christos said:


> dkongem1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just joined the club
> 
> You have excellent taste!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice capture of the blue -- not easy to do without creating glare.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## jcar79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

I'm new here.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

dkongem1 said:


> Just joined the club
> 
> View attachment 10520554


Welcome.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

On the tram heading to work, so the pic is a bit fuzzy. I noticed the morning sun lighting up the hands and couldn't resist a pic...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

It's Sunday, so let's just stare at the back and enjoy the movement and not be obsessed about time 😁









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan

I love it!


----------



## i.razvan

Sorry for the photo alignment !  

It supposed to be vertical .


----------



## taimurkhan

i.razvan said:


> Sorry for the photo alignment !
> 
> It supposed to be vertical .


I was also having the same problem until I learned from another forum member that if you edit the photo on your smartphone/device (slight color/contrast adjustment, cropping, etc.), it will appear in the correct orientation.

Beautiful watch!


----------



## i.razvan

Thanks for the heads up! That is exactly what i have done. 

Yeah, beautiful indeed. One more close-up just to redeem my previous photo .


----------



## Wooglin1252

Crappy cellphone pic but I love my Ikarus...I actually planned my outfit to match my watch this morning rather than the other way round just so I could wear it.


----------



## i.razvan

Today`s german:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerve




----------



## gward4




----------



## ReiAdo58

Eyecatcher ...


----------



## Doulos Christos

FKS


----------



## Fikk

Flieger 36


----------



## Ita

Trying out a new 3 ring Zulu. The leather strap was starting to suffer with sweat...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav

office Friday


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## harrym71

So simple.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan

A Flieger spreading its wings


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

hidden830726 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Food on the plate looks delicious as your flieger

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

wkw1 said:


> Food on the plate looks delicious as your flieger
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yup. Very nice.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Blue Stowa Flieger

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Doulos Christos

Got MO?


----------



## harrym71

It's simplicity is what makes it great.


----------



## watchninja123

Doulos Christos said:


> FKS


Hey buddy! What model is this? The case and overall proportion is excellent!

Nvm, just realized Fks is flieger klassic sport! Thanks!


----------



## Doulos Christos

watchninja123 said:


> Hey buddy! What model is this? The case and overall proportion is excellent!
> 
> Nvm, just realized Fks is flieger klassic sport! Thanks!


It's a tough watch with double AR making the clarity of the dial (and lume) unsurpassed IMHO. Carries a bit more heft (head only) at about 92g.
Below is a review using this watch #6 
Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport Review - worn&wound


----------



## gward4




----------



## jpfwatch

Stowa partitio on Fixoflex bracelet


----------



## krisrsolebury

thejames1 said:


> Blue Stowa Flieger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S7


Still one of my favorite watches and the Stowa I like most...checks all the boxes for me... I know I'm supposed say I prefer the old logo and hate date windows, but I don't - I love the new logo and love date windows...SO THERE! Suburst blue dial is one of my favorite looks on ANY watch...on this, perfect. Maybe one day I'll find one.


----------



## thejames1

krisrsolebury said:


> Still one of my favorite watches and the Stowa I like most...checks all the boxes for me... I know I'm supposed say I prefer the old logo and hate date windows, but I don't - I love the new logo and love date windows...SO THERE! Suburst blue dial is one of my favorite looks on ANY watch...on this, perfect. Maybe one day I'll find one.


Thanks! I feel the same way. One more shot for ya.









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Doulos Christos

"Stowa: Making good time."


----------



## ehansen




----------



## taimurkhan

ehansen said:


>


Beautiful! Can you please tell me the diameter of this Antea and your wrist size? It will help me find out which may be the right one for my almost eight inch wrist.


----------



## ehansen

taimurkhan said:


> Beautiful! Can you please tell me the diameter of this Antea and your wrist size? It will help me find out which may be the right one for my almost eight inch wrist.


It's the Antea 39 (39mm), and I have a 7.25" wrist. The picture here makes it look slightly larger than in person, on account of the lugs. Size is right for me.


----------



## bay

thejames1 said:


> Blue Stowa Flieger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S7


Love this picture.


----------



## taimurkhan

ehansen said:


> It's the Antea 39 (39mm), and I have a 7.25" wrist. The picture here makes it look slightly larger than in person, on account of the lugs. Size is right for me.


Thanks! Looks like the right size for me too.


----------



## Doulos Christos

On a rubber strap?!
Oh, MO, say it ain't so!


----------



## Doulos Christos

It's time, for Stowa.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Doulos Christos

MOnday


----------



## Doya Duwin




----------



## DutchMongolian

Flieger Monday!


















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

Doya Duwin said:


> View attachment 10711314
> 
> 
> View attachment 10711322


Absolutely beautiful... My grail 

Ita


----------



## Doulos Christos

Titanium Tuesday


----------



## the.hatter




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

New arrival.


----------



## wkw

MO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

platinumEX said:


> New arrival.


That's the L.E. watch regarding to the win of the _Goldene Unruh_ in 2005.
Congrats on such a rare watch,

Volker ;-)


----------



## BriarAndBrine

B-Uhr










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

platinumEX said:


> New arrival.


Glad to hear it arrived!

Enjoy


----------



## DutchMongolian

Flieger Friday!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Bradjhomes said:


> Glad to hear it arrived!
> 
> Enjoy


Ooh, I see what was done here! Very nice, you two!


----------



## Bradjhomes

soaking.fused said:


> Ooh, I see what was done here! Very nice, you two!


I had no involvement in it. Just aware that it had disappeared from tracking when inbound.


----------



## David Holt

Prodiver


----------



## frankcastle914

David Holt said:


> Prodiver


That strap is AWESOME! I wish the lime dials were this colour. Just a little more yellow than the lime. Chartreuse green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Marine Automatic on shell cordovan










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

bay said:


> Marine Automatic on shell cordovan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is seriously sterile! I like logo (old) + date, but that is a classic and beautiful look!

Ita


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bay

Ita said:


> That is seriously sterile! I like logo (old) + date, but that is a classic and beautiful look!
> 
> Ita


Thanks.  There are no bad versions of a MA!


----------



## bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Bradjhomes said:


> I had no involvement in it. Just aware that it had disappeared from tracking when inbound.


Oh. Cool anyway.


----------



## ToXic

Can't stop wearing this since I got it last week. Perhaps I have a thing for everything German...

Funny enough I find it too small off the bund though. 

Considering ordering another one now. Likely a diver. Or a MO.

Also, is it just me or is the hand lume more off-white vs everything else?


----------



## PYLTN

Just joined the club!


----------



## Bradjhomes

PYLTN said:


> Just joined the club!


Looks awesome. How are you liking it?


----------



## PYLTN

Bradjhomes said:


> Looks awesome. How are you liking it?


Liking it a lot so far. Wears smaller than the colossal sounding 46mm quoted by Stowa. It's a really nice modern take on the Flieger design. Super legible and I like the subtle splash of blue from the second hand.


----------



## Bradjhomes

PYLTN said:


> Liking it a lot so far. Wears smaller than the colossal sounding 46mm quoted by Stowa. It's a really nice modern take on the Flieger design. Super legible and I like the subtle splash of blue from the second hand.


It's pretty much the only Flieger style watch I like the look of, but the size puts me off. Might have to give it a try at some point down the line.


----------



## PYLTN

Bradjhomes said:


> It's pretty much the only Flieger style watch I like the look of, but the size puts me off. Might have to give it a try at some point down the line.


I was also concerned about the size but am pleasantly surprised. Stowa's comments on the size :-

"_45/46 mm (46 mm in diameter, the segments are available for better grip on the crown, but they are optically recorded barely)_". I think they are saying the case is 45mm and the bezel pushes that to 46mm? 

I don't know if you recall seeing my Limes Leviathan? That is quoted as 44.5mm I think, and the Stowa wears about the same. Definitely not small but my concerns of having a dinner plate strapped to the wrist were unfounded.


----------



## i.razvan

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

PYLTN said:


> I was also concerned about the size but am pleasantly surprised. Stowa's comments on the size :-
> 
> "_45/46 mm (46 mm in diameter, the segments are available for better grip on the crown, but they are optically recorded barely)_". I think they are saying the case is 45mm and the bezel pushes that to 46mm?
> 
> I don't know if you recall seeing my Limes Leviathan? That is quoted as 44.5mm I think, and the Stowa wears about the same. Definitely not small but my concerns of having a dinner plate strapped to the wrist were unfounded.


I remember it, but don't remember how it wore on my wrist.


----------



## Fikk

I remember it wore amazingly small for this size. Almost wearable on my 6.25" wrist.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> I remember it wore amazingly small for this size. Almost wearable on my 6.25" wrist.


Stop it.

I really don't need another watch.

Really.


----------



## bay

Bradjhomes said:


> Stop it.
> 
> I really don't need another watch.
> 
> Really.


I never even considered that watch, even though I have a wrist size that would support it, until I watched that livestream that Jorg posted a few weeks ago. He wore it well -- it's on my radar now.


----------



## Zizu73

What model is this?



platinumEX said:


>


----------



## Fikk

I think it was a limited edition of the Antea with an inox dial for the opening of the new Stowa building a few years ago.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> I think it was a limited edition of the Antea with an inox dial for the opening of the new Stowa building a few years ago.


The Inox was, and was a limited run of 25. 









This one is a one-off prototype that's very similar. Sold in the Advent calendar a few years ago. I owned it for a while but very, very stupidly sold it.


----------



## platinumEX

Zizu73 said:


> What model is this?





Fikk said:


> I think it was a limited edition of the Antea with an inox dial for the opening of the new Stowa building a few years ago.


It was actually made after the Inox models given out at the Stowa building inauguration. It was a prototype made as a possible future model. It says "INOX 2 LIMITIERT NO 01/30" on the dial but no others were ever made.

The differences in the design are the date window and the engraved markers only every 5 minutes. The original Inox doesn't have a date window and has engraved markers for every minute.

It was once owned by Bradjhomes, who has much better pictures of it. I was lucky enough to buy it from the person he sold it to. He also has first dibs if I ever decide to sell it.


----------



## eblackmo

It's crazy how black these hands can look and conversely how blue in the right light.


----------



## Bradjhomes

platinumEX said:


> It was actually made after the Inox models given out at the Stowa building inauguration. It was a prototype made as a possible future model. It says "INOX 2 LIMITIERT NO 01/30" on the dial but no others were ever made.
> 
> The differences in the design are the date window and the engraved markers only every 5 minutes. The original Inox doesn't have a date window and has engraved markers for every minute.
> 
> It was once owned by Bradjhomes, who has much better pictures of it. I was lucky enough to buy it from the person he sold it to. He also has first dibs if I ever decide to sell it.


Loved taking photos of it


















That brushed stainless steel dial was gorgeous.


----------



## Zizu73

The INOX 2 is a very elegant watch. The simple design is very appealing and the dial is very unique. Enjoy it.


----------



## Zizu73

Brad's photos are dangerous. Because of his great shots I ended up buying this beauty:


----------



## Bradjhomes

Zizu73 said:


> Brad's photos are dangerous. Because of his great shots I ended up buying this beauty:
> 
> View attachment 10820514


Another great looking watch.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## PYLTN

Day two. I'm in love...


----------



## brainless

PYLTN said:


> I was also concerned about the size but am pleasantly surprised. Stowa's comments on the size :-
> 
> "_45/46 mm (46 mm in diameter, the segments are available for better grip on the crown, but they are optically recorded barely)_". I think they are saying the case is 45mm and the bezel pushes that to 46mm?
> 
> I don't know if you recall seeing my Limes Leviathan? That is quoted as 44.5mm I think, and the Stowa wears about the same. Definitely not small but my concerns of having a dinner plate strapped to the wrist were unfounded.


Hello PYLTN,

I had to read the German wording to provide an interpretation:
The bezel's diameter is 45 mm w/o the knobs and 46 mm including the knobs. Further they say, that these knobs are not really extending the size visually. 
My translation would be:_
The bezel's diameter is 45 mm w/o the knobs and 46 mm including the knobs. These knobs are designed for a better grip on the bezel, __but you won't rather realize these knobs visually and your optical impression will be a 45 mm diameter.

_Volker ;-)


----------



## PYLTN

brainless said:


> Hello PYLTN,
> 
> I had to read the German wording to provide an interpretation:
> The bezel's diameter is 45 mm w/o the knobs and 46 mm including the knobs. Further they say, that these knobs are not really extending the size visually.
> My translation would be:_
> The bezel's diameter is 45 mm w/o the knobs and 46 mm including the knobs. These knobs are designed for a better grip on the bezel, __but you won't rather realize these knobs visually and your optical impression will be a 45 mm diameter.
> 
> _Volker ;-)


Thanks for that. It's appreciated.


----------



## thejames1

Blue Flieger









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## PYLTN

Bradjhomes said:


> It's pretty much the only Flieger style watch I like the look of, but the size puts me off. Might have to give it a try at some point down the line.





brainless said:


> Hello PYLTN,





brainless said:


> I had to read the German wording to provide an interpretation:
> The bezel's diameter is 45 mm w/o the knobs and 46 mm including the knobs. Further they say, that these knobs are not really extending the size visually.
> My translation would be:
> _The bezel's diameter is 45 mm w/o the knobs and 46 mm including the knobs. These knobs are designed for a better grip on the bezel, but you won't rather realize these knobs visually and your optical impression will be a 45 mm diameter._
> 
> Volker




OK chaps. Did the sensible thing today and got the calipers out. The case measures 44mm. The bezel measures 46mm at it's widest point.


----------



## PYLTN




----------



## hidden830726

WWC Seatime with Adidas Superstar








Lunch with Cheese baked rice








YEEZY Ballot Failed









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

PYLTN said:


> View attachment 10835322
> 
> 
> View attachment 10835330
> 
> 
> View attachment 10835338
> 
> 
> View attachment 10835346
> 
> 
> View attachment 10835354


This.

Looks.

Incredible.


----------



## PYLTN

Bradjhomes said:


> This.
> 
> Looks.
> 
> Incredible.


Thank you!

You know you want one....


----------



## Bradjhomes

PYLTN said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You know you want one....


I think I do. Maybe we need a GTG so I can give it a try.


----------



## omeglycine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

Seatime


----------



## robi1138

robi1138 said:


> Seatime


Sad to say but that's my last pic with the Seatime...sold it to my boss yesterday. Wasn't getting any wrist time at all...the T01 is my daily wearer with the Flieger Sport and Antea (and my Baume) bringing up the rear. Great watch though...really grew to love the titanium case.


----------



## harrym71

Today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantallbecowboys

That WWC Seatime is nice!


----------



## lightspire




----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

Flieger Klassik Sport (logo/date/engraving) on full grain leather NATO/ZULU/whatever..."antique" brass hardware...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DutchMongolian

Back on the Stowa for Flieger Friday!


















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## David Holt

Another day...my other Stowa.


----------



## gward4




----------



## roseskunk

Here's one of mine. It's some kind of limited edition, but for the life of me, I can't remember what it's called. FO2 maybe. Manual wind movement.


----------



## Fikk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

Antea KS 41


----------



## omeglycine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

wkw1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even though there is to much cuff, I have to give a like to that beautiful piece!

Ita


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderfalken

wkw1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ita will be happy that your cuff is revealing two more numbers this time .


----------



## wkw

Wanderfalken said:


> Ita will be happy that your cuff is revealing two more numbers this time .


Yeah I am progressing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dooberfloober

wkw1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That chrono is so beautiful. Such a soft look from the indices and curve of the hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Dooberfloober said:


> That chrono is so beautiful. Such a soft look from the indices and curve of the hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I really appreciate the symmetry and the minimalistic design of 1938 series. It's timeless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

wkw1 said:


> Thanks. I really appreciate the symmetry and the minimalistic design of 1938 series. It's timeless.


Why do you think your watch is timeless? The time is almost half past seven,

Volker ;-)


----------



## wkw

brainless said:


> Why do you think your watch is timeless? The time is almost half past seven,
> 
> Volker ;-)


You got me man 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## PYLTN




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

2801 B dial.



















-- Wayne


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## foggood

Today am wearing a 1938 Chrono handwind that I was fortunate enough to obtain from the Advent Calendar. For some reason, the 30 minute counter doesn't quite point exactly North/South. It's off just a tad, and I have to admit that it does bug me, a little bit. It's slightly mis-aligned when the chrono runs, as well. What do you guys think? Should I bother the Stowa team about something as minor as that?

Other than the mis-align, the watch is absolutely stunning. Pic below.


----------



## taimurkhan

foggood said:


> Today am wearing a 1938 Chrono handwind that I was fortunate enough to obtain from the Advent Calendar. For some reason, the 30 minute counter doesn't quite point exactly North/South. It's off just a tad, and I have to admit that it does bug me, a little bit. It's slightly mis-aligned when the chrono runs, as well. What do you guys think? Should I bother the Stowa team about something as minor as that?
> 
> Other than the mis-align, the watch is absolutely stunning. Pic below.


Looks like the subdial hand needs to be taken off and put back on with the correct alignment - a minor thing. Asking a good local watch repair shop should save both time and money.

Lovely watch!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914

Nice way to end the week with an unexpected surprise from Stowa. My 2nd and I couldn't be happier. Looking forward to the smell of vanilla in the morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

foggood said:


> Today am wearing a 1938 Chrono handwind that I was fortunate enough to obtain from the Advent Calendar. For some reason, the 30 minute counter doesn't quite point exactly North/South. It's off just a tad, and I have to admit that it does bug me, a little bit. It's slightly mis-aligned when the chrono runs, as well. What do you guys think? Should I bother the Stowa team about something as minor as that?
> 
> Other than the mis-align, the watch is absolutely stunning. Pic below.
> 
> View attachment 10985714


That would drive me insane... I'm surprised it got through quality control like that. I would've sent it straight back!

Ita


----------



## PYLTN

My only Stowa. So far...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

B dial and a bulldog.



















-- Wayne


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## i.razvan

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Bradjhomes said:


>


That looks so good. I have my eyes peeled for older Prodiver bezels for sale.


----------



## robi1138

Antea KS 41


----------



## OedipusFlex

Just got this in Monday- still don't know if I'll keep it. What do you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dooberfloober

OedipusFlex said:


> Just got this in Monday- still don't know if I'll keep it. What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally love the partitio's second hand. What's the white dial like? I've heard it has a slight texture. . . Does that keep it from looking plastic?


----------



## OedipusFlex

Dooberfloober said:


> I personally love the partitio's second hand. What's the white dial like? I've heard it has a slight texture. . . Does that keep it from looking plastic?


The second hand is actually something I don't love. This may sound odd, but however fleeting, there is a portion of every minute which feels "empty" without a counterweight to balance as it goes around. This is purely visual, but can be exaggerated depending on where the other hands are, especially if crowded together.

As for the dial, it's actually much warmer than what most pictures suggest; this threw me when I first opened that no nonsense steel box.

There is some texture as well, it's defiantly not flat, but the only way you can really tell is by looking at the positive areas, numerals, painted info, and the heavily involved 1/5second track which runs around the outside. All the black markings are very thin and sharp, yet enigmatically deep. It's really quite something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

OedipusFlex said:


> Just got this in Monday- still don't know if I'll keep it. What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whilst I am not into dress watches, I think this model has a pleasing and classic design that will never age.


----------



## PYLTN

T02 Sport


----------



## mob1

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is an excellent piece, nice.


----------



## wkw

mob1 said:


> This is an excellent piece, nice.


Thanks 
This is my first chronograph from Stowa and I like it a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

Will be wearing my Marine Original Arabic Black, on a gray rubber nato. The brushed case, brushed handset and austere look makes this particular MO look more tool/field -like than most other versions, and the case is thin and flat enough to afford a nato underneath without wearing awkwardly high.


----------



## Lexman

Stowa Flieger on a Hirsch Merino gold brown


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PyroShield

Anyone have a wrist shot of the flieger classic in 36mm? Thinking of my next purchase.


----------



## OedipusFlex

I'd love to see a 36mm as well, it seems like it could be a more versatile choice depending on straps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Blue flieger

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## chickenlittle

Antea KS with old logo.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

chickenlittle said:


> Antea KS with old logo.


Don't call it old, please.
I prefer to say: Antea KS with the only right logo,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

Good lord I miss my Stowa '38 Chrono Black. Might be buying a Flieger Klassik or Marine Klassik! Now if I could only get the old logo........


----------



## PYLTN




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

2801 B dial on a Gas Gas Bones strap.


----------



## hidden830726

Blue Friday....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Limette Friday


----------



## hidden830726

Lunch










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

thejames1 said:


> Blue flieger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S7


Awesome. Which strap is that?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## komiks92

Stowa Antea KS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DutchMongolian

It's been awhile, so here is my Flieger Friday!













































Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottro

The green(ish) nato was the most green I remembered to wear today for St Patricks, but I'm still counting it...
This was my first "nice" watch a couple of years ago and I still love it, it's just so perfect!


----------



## neoprenee

Antea A390 (A10) on the Road. 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Had been sitting in box for several months, but happily wearing this weekend.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## dr_thyme




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Can't get enough of this B dial.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## OedipusFlex

Special for Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the strap pairing. Which is this?

Wearing my MOBLE this evening and am staggered every time I look at it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

If this thing had 100m WR I might not ever take it off.



















-- Wayne


----------



## wkw

mitchjrj said:


> I love the strap pairing. Which is this?
> 
> Wearing my MOBLE this evening and am staggered every time I look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Its a Hirsch Modena. I like the contrast stitchings, which looks good with both formal and casual wear.

Yours looks really good too. The strap goes very well with the blue color.

One can't get enough strap combinations with MO blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

wkw said:


> Thanks. Its a Hirsch Modena. I like the contrast stitchings, which looks good with both formal and casual wear.


This one? Hirsch MODENA Alligator Embossed Leather Watch Strap in BLUE | HirschStraps


----------



## wkw

mitchjrj said:


> This one? Hirsch MODENA Alligator Embossed Leather Watch Strap in BLUE | HirschStraps


Yes. This is it. 22mm strap comes with a buckle width of 20mm so you may need to get anther signed buckle from stowa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## chickenlittle




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I regret not buying this watch with this logo.


----------



## wkw

chickenlittle said:


> I regret not buying this watch with this logo.


I think both new and old logo are unique on their own. The current one is pretty good itself.

I have another Marine Automatic with an even 'older' logo. It's interesting to see how it evolves over time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

@wkw Is that a Stowa hand stitched strap & if so how do you like it? I'd like to get one for a Flieger but....colour?
B.


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

B.... said:


> @wkw Is that a Stowa hand stitched strap & if so how do you like it? I'd like to get one for a Flieger but....colour?
> B.


Hi B,

The strap is grey cashmere from RIOS1931. Product no. is 55.03. It is very soft and I quite like it.

I purchased hand stitch strap from Stowa but I haven't put it on my watch yet. My initial comment is that these straps look very good. The quality is very similar to the regular offering from Stowa.

Hope this helps

wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

hidden830726 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The blue strap is stunning.

May I ask where did you get it? It sure looks good with your Flieger blue or MABLE

; )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

wkw said:


> The blue strap is stunning.
> 
> May I ask where did you get it? It sure looks good with your Flieger blue or MABLE
> 
> ; )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a colareb venezia blue. Not expensive. Go take a look

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

wkw said:


> Hi B,
> 
> The strap is grey cashmere from RIOS1931. Product no. is 55.03. It is very soft and I quite like it.
> 
> I purchased hand stitch strap from Stowa but I haven't put it on my watch yet. My initial comment is that these straps look very good. The quality is very similar to the regular offering from Stowa.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> wkw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your post. I like to book mark strap sites. They're more economical (some at least) to collect than watches. All you need is a spring bar tool.
B.


----------



## krisrsolebury




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taimurkhan

govdubspeedgo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This!


----------



## RightYouAreKen

I just love those blued hands and polished dial...


----------



## mousekar75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

Antea KS on Colareb strap


----------



## Tommywine0

Enjoying the view at Carrick A Rede in N.Ireland w/ the GMT Flieger!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob9765

chickenlittle said:


> I regret not buying this watch with this logo.


The old logo and onion crown. Great combo!


----------



## Furball

the Antea face has a cool relationship with the sun


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geegnome

Finally found my blue!


----------



## NJPhil




----------



## ncb




----------



## PYLTN

T02 Sport today


----------



## Fikk

Sun, a book and the FO today!
Perfect for the weekend.


----------



## rudesiggy

Well played with the book cover...


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## Seph

DutchMongolian said:


> It's been awhile, so here is my Flieger Friday!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Nice shots! Is this the 40mm/41mm or 36mm? Also, what's your wrist size?

Thanks!


----------



## DutchMongolian

It's the 40mm flieger, my wrist is 6.5"



Seph said:


> Nice shots! Is this the 40mm/41mm or 36mm? Also, what's your wrist size?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## DutchMongolian

You are in Orlando/Winter Park too?!
QUOTE=NJPhil;40499802]
View attachment 11424250


----------



## Seph

DutchMongolian said:


> It's the 40mm flieger, my wrist is 6.5"


Thanks for the quick response! Continue wearing it in good health!


----------



## jam karet

Furball said:


> the Antea face has a cool relationship with the sun
> 
> View attachment 11388106
> 
> View attachment 11388122


Beautiful. Can't wait for my KS to come in.


----------



## ReiAdo58

Today 1938 Handwinding


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## hidden830726

ReiAdo58 said:


> Today 1938 Handwinding
> 
> View attachment 11473802


Beautiful watch... now... deep breath.. clear your mind and imagine if they release this in BLUE.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

omeglycine said:


>


Superb pic


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

Going to the forest


----------



## mousekar75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4




----------



## chickenlittle

Flieger on a cloudy day.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Doulos Christos

Strapped in with ToxicNato.


----------



## tsteph12

This today.


----------



## Louie777




----------



## Dooberfloober

tsteph12 said:


> This today.
> 
> View attachment 11590586


I love the dynadots. I wish Stowa would use them on more models.
I know they were developed with another designer; is there IP law/contract which limits use to Rana and Black Forest LE?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Louie777 said:


>


Looks classic. Owned this same lovely model and miss it sometimes.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Toxic(Nato) Tuesday


----------



## Ita

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really really want one of those... Hand wind.

Ita


----------



## hidden830726

#wwc today. The 1/5









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Ita said:


> I really really want one of those... Hand wind.
> 
> Ita


The hand wind model is very nice. It's joyful just to look at the movement. Unfortunately mine is an auto......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schticy

New arrival today! 
Thanks Jorg and Stowa.

IMG_2314 by schticy picy, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_2318 by schticy picy, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sungzzzz

love your strap, where can i get one?


----------



## sungzzzz

bay said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love your strap, where can i get one?


----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## govdubspeedgo

flieger friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

First time putting it back on since it returned from a treatment in Germany









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

DutchMongolian said:


> First time putting it back on since it returned from a treatment in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Great job showing the blued hands.


----------



## taimurkhan

govdubspeedgo said:


> flieger friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!


----------



## schticy

New strap today for my new flieger.
It's not an 'authentic' flieger strap but I still like it 








[/URL]_5DS9617 by schticy picy, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]_5DS9622 by schticy picy, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jerve

.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Back to the Stowa😁😍









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

jerve said:


> .


Just love the classic dial and blued hands of the MO. Great shot of your Stowa!


----------



## chickenlittle

Somewhere at sea around Alaska









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Jordan44

Beautiful.


----------



## Jason_Jordan44

Love the Blue Hands! Looks great.


----------



## StufflerMike

Jason_Jordan44 said:


> Love the Blue Hands! Looks great.


Reviewing your today's one liners here and on other sub fora I can't rule out you are aiming at the magic 100 posts to post in our sales corner ? If so pls. stop.


----------



## arogle1stus

WUSers:
You'd think that in the 60+ years I've hankered toward watches I'd own a Stowa (any iteration)
But just haven't pulled the trigger on one. MY BAD!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## AAddict




----------



## chickenlittle

Glacier Bay, Alaska.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gjg280

The Stowa Flieger enjoying a perfect sunny day! b-)


----------



## harrym71

From the other day.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Sunday morning...










... and Monday morning.










-- Wayne


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## e.c.

Flieger 6498 with low profile strap


----------



## i.razvan

Marine with a mesh









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom

My first Stowa.


----------



## Sunnygps

On my way to work.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Raku

Brad, was that available for sale at some point? Or just a prototype?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Raku said:


> Brad, was that available for sale at some point? Or just a prototype?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


This one is a prototype 'Inox 2'. Never made it to production.

There was a similar version called the Inox which was limited to (I think) 25 pieces. https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/delivery-time-stowas-719128.html


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

A swap to a nato and still wearing the 2801 B dial.


----------



## soaking.fused

happyscrappyheropup said:


> A swap to a nato and still wearing the 2801 B dial.


Superb look and combo. Thanks much for the share.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

soaking.fused said:


> Superb look and combo. Thanks much for the share.


Thanks. I really dig the combo, too.

I've had this nato for a while, just never found anything to wear with it. It started life as a 5 ring, but I always cut that extra strap off my nato/zulu straps


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## mitchjrj

_Marine Original Blue Limited_ today. Love hearing the tick from that big 'ol Unitas balance.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## trstn

My beloved Partitio on a new (cheapo) green suede strap from eBay.


----------



## trstn

That's a really fine looking watch on your profile pic - is it a Dornbluth & Sohn?


----------



## trstn

trstn said:


> That's a really fine looking watch on your profile pic - is it a Dornbluth & Sohn?





omeglycine said:


>


Apologies, showing what an amateur I am with my post above:

That's a really fine looking watch on your profile pic omeglycine - is it a Dornbluth & Sohn?


----------



## Soulspawn

omeglycine said:


>


Wow
That's a rare dial! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

trstn said:


> Apologies, showing what an amateur I am with my post above:
> 
> That's a really fine looking watch on your profile pic omeglycine - is it a Dornbluth & Sohn?


Good eye 










And thank you!


----------



## Rosenbloom

omeglycine said:


> Good eye
> 
> And thank you!


I love the good position and the size of the sub dial. I think it is much better than the Stowa Marine Original. :-!


----------



## omeglycine

Rosenbloom said:


> I love the good position and the size of the sub dial. I think it is much better than the Stowa Marine Original. :-!


Thank you. It's absolutely wonderful, but I think Stowa makes great Marine watches as well. In fact in another month or so I'm sure I'll be posting a pic of one (MABLE)


----------



## DutchMongolian

Taking the Stowa to eat some German food and beer









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepakprakash

My first Stowa that I picked up last week from Pforzheim.  The Etna in the background today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er

ha!


----------



## Fikk

tomek123er said:


> ha!


This black Exima looks amazing


----------



## tomek123er

And two eximas even better


----------



## hidden830726

Sweet









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

WWC Today. Stowa Marine Original Blue Limited Edition (MOBLE) +Blue Coffee = Really feeling the blues









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## jerve




----------



## DutchMongolian

Love the way the light changes the blue hands 😍









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## skeester

Just added the OEM orange strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Just back from the Black Forest after spending time at the spa being serviced and refreshed...looking brand new!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche

ctarshus said:


> Just back from the Black Forest after spending time at the spa being serviced and refreshed...looking brand new!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drools! How much did it cost you for servicing?


----------



## trstn

jerve said:


> View attachment 11875538


Is that the standard model currently offered? The dial looks more matte and I like it!

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

Marine Original Arabic Black. My main "daily driver" for some time now.


----------



## jerve

Yes standard automatic model.



trstn said:


> Is that the standard model currently offered? The dial looks more matte and I like it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maikkeli

Giving a ride for my first Stowa, the manual winding small second.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

My first German on my favourite German 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## chickenlittle

Flieger on a new black Colareb Venezia strap.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexcm123

Nice and clean look there.


----------



## Alexcm123

These flieger watches how much do they cost usually.


----------



## Alexcm123

Very nice watch I like that strap color against the flieger look.


----------



## Alexcm123

I love the open back on the flieger great looking watch indeed .


----------



## StufflerMike

Alexcm123 said:


> I love the open back on the flieger great looking watch indeed .


Anything else rather than posting one liners across Watchuseek ?


----------



## StufflerMike

Alexcm123 said:


> These flieger watches how much do they cost usually.


I am sure you will find out when visiting their web site.


----------



## ThaWatcher

NA The TO 2!


----------



## H_J_R_

Is that the one from MP by any chance? Very cool, congratulations!

Regards, HJR


----------



## Alexcm123

*Re: New to me*

Wow! I like this glow green style, very cool.


----------



## Alexcm123

Nice! Does that little dial accessory come included with that watch or you bought it separately.

Thanks


----------



## Alexcm123

Great watch I've always wanted a chronograph stowa. How accurate are they?


----------



## Alexcm123

Nice casual look right there.


----------



## Alexcm123

Nice watch , this is the exact watch I plan on buying.


----------



## krisrsolebury

Alexcm123 said:


> Nice watch , this is the exact watch I plan on buying.


Just stop. Please.

We get it, post #101 is going to be you selling a watch...

But this is not the purpose of the "100 posts" rule and seems like an abuse...please stop ruining threads.

Honestly, this kind spamming behavior should result in a ban for the sake of WUS's overall quality.


----------



## ThaWatcher

That's correct HJR. Went to pick it up yesterday! The seller is also a member here that's why i didn't have any reservations about purchasing via MP.


----------



## DoktorC

STOWA MARINE ORIGINAL














She says I cannot post my wrist shot, or might be shot, or laxative in coffee tomorrow morning!
Sorry, no iPhone only real camera__Leica made in Germany, Ya!


----------



## soaking.fused

krisrsolebury said:


> Just stop. Please...


Concur.

It is a bit harder surfing threads nowadays with all the speed posters.

And here's one of my old pics of my beautiful Blue Pro Diver.


----------



## platinumEX

New strap thanks to "Spunwell". First time my Prodiver has been off the bracelet.


----------



## skeester

Testaf t01









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

platinumEX said:


>


That's hot!


----------



## H_J_R_

ThaWatcher said:


> That's correct HJR. Went to pick it up yesterday! The seller is also a member here that's why i didn't have any reservations about purchasing via MP.


Cool, i was eyeing that one as well but didn't pull the trigger in time . Noticed your post on HF as well. Congrats once again!

gr, HJR


----------



## H_J_R_

You are ready for summer with that combo PlatinumEX!

gr, HJR


----------



## DutchMongolian

Flieger Friday









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes

platinumEX said:


> New strap thanks to "Spunwell". First time my Prodiver has been off the bracelet.


Very nice.


----------



## ctarshus

Blue hands on a gray day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busterbones

I have a Klassik Baumuster B coming. Can't wait! Just coming on here to keep sated till it's arrival.


----------



## B....

busterbones said:


> I have a Klassik Baumuster B coming. Can't wait! Just coming on here to keep sated till it's arrival.


Welcome to the lineup. It's killin' me also. I hope there'll be a bunch of picture posts of all the LE's as the days pass. 
B.


----------



## mitchjrj

MOBLE...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## hidden830726

mitchjrj said:


> MOBLE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm. It look slightly light blue. Kind of nice. Although I know it's just the light... enough with dark blue... give us light blue....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvilla

On a new Nato strap!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## navman

I had to send my Steinhart Ti500 in for repair, and so desired another Titanium Diver. Received a Stowa Seatime Black about 2 months ago, it has not left my wrist since! One of the most accurate, comfortable watches in my collection, it has pushed my PRS-3 off my wrist.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

My wedding watch finally arrived. Not supposed to wear it yet, but it doesn't count if I don't leave the house


----------



## StufflerMike

Schauer Day Date today


----------



## Martijn14

First post.
My new STOWA Flieger 40mm.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Very nice! Fits you perfectly. :-!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Really like Stowa's chrono line. Well done!


----------



## Martijn14

I put on a new strap.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ThaWatcher

Bradjhomes said:


>


This is beautifull, i wonder what it would look like on a black leather strap.


----------



## platinumEX

ThaWatcher said:


> This is beautifull, i wonder what it would look like on a black leather strap.


----------



## ThaWatcher

platinumEX said:


>


That's a very nice threesome you got there! The black leather strap looks good. A chronograph would complete the collection i guess.


----------



## mousekar75

Martijn14 said:


> First post.
> My new STOWA Flieger 40mm.
> 
> View attachment 12044058


Welcome to the party! They're a fantastic company!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75

Love this pic of my Stowa Marine Klassik!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

ThaWatcher said:


> That's a very nice threesome you got there! The black leather strap looks good. A chronograph would complete the collection i guess.


Thanks! It was... The Antea INOX is now Brad's (again) and the TO2 was replaced with a TO1. I also now have a Schauer Edition 9, which is currently being reconditioned by Jorg.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inter4kt

Wow, on that brown cognac leather band, it looks awesome! I wouldn't put it on black 



kwcross said:


> Grabbed my Flieger this morning (back on the 'old style' brown strap) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of putting it on the back version though -


----------



## wrherndon

My new Antea B2B 365 handwound.








-----


----------



## Louie777

At the office...


----------



## skeester

Testaf 01.










Got a couple new straps from Stowa a couple weeks ago and didn't initially like them (green and orange) then my wife says that the black strap is boring, so I popped the green one on. It's kind of growing on me. Very comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Playing around with the TO1 and a titanium bracelet. The finish is spot on but not sure about the straight end links. I know Tudor does it with their Ranger and a slew of fashion brands as well... I'll give it a shot for a week or so.


























The bracelet is actually really nice quality. Solid links, micro adjustments, all titanium. Crazy thing is it's from a Fossil watch!


----------



## ThaWatcher

In my mind a flieger/pilot watch belongs on leather, but i don't think this looks bad at all.


----------



## archerus

Voila!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## omeglycine

MOLE II just arrived. Will be sending off for service soon.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

wearing this one today, new strap









also a new strap on my other stowa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

My new-to-me MO silver dial/roman (my second Stowa!) just arrived this morning...

I had a limited budget and was going to buy either an Antea or a Marine Automatic even though I had been looking at this exact watch - but had ruled it out as a bit out of my price range...

By some miracle, right as I was about to buy, this almost mint two-month-old MO popped up at price I couldn't pass up on another forum from a seller I was familar with...

I'll be making a new leather strap for it that's more appropriate in the next couple days, but for now I threw it on a blue Bonetto Cinturini that I had in a drawer...not the greatest match for the watch, but ok for the 90 degree weather we're having at the moment...

Absolutely love it - now to start saving again for the Antea...


----------



## larryinlc

Oh yeah! Just got this one two days ago.


----------



## ThaWatcher

larryinlc said:


> Oh yeah! Just got this one two days ago.


Congratulations with the Ikarus!


----------



## dhtjr

larryinlc said:


> Oh yeah! Just got this one two days ago.


Great pics! Welcome to the Ikarus club. I went with the regular black hands, but I must say the blued hands look good, especially on that blue Stowa strap.


----------



## Fikk

Just arrived!
My second Antea after a 390 black. The smaller case seems better for my small wrist.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Fikk said:


> Just arrived!
> My second Antea after a 390 black. The smaller case seems better for my small wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12217698


Looks good on your wrist!


----------



## B....

Greeting on my 1ST FLIEGER FRIDAY ! It's been a long time coming.:-!
B.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Stowa 2801 B-uhr










-- Wayne


----------



## krisrsolebury




----------



## ThaWatcher

Still enjoying the TO2. :-!


----------



## krisrsolebury

ThaWatcher said:


> Still enjoying the TO2. :-!
> View attachment 12233914


I have the Flieger Sport with that same TO2 case - I absolutely love the shape and unmistakeable weight of it on the wrist...I went with the traditional Flieger A dial, but increasingly wondering if I should have gone modern with the TO2 - that design grows on me constantly. Maybe one day the answer will be BOTH. Looks great!


----------



## busterbones

I have a Flieger Klassik Sport Baumuster B on order but can find very little pictures of the watch on the web to drool over while I wait. Anyone have some pics of this model that they can share? Thanks in advance.


----------



## B....

busterbones said:


> I have a Flieger Klassik Sport Baumuster B on order but can find very little pictures of the watch on the web to drool over while I wait. Anyone have some pics of this model that they can share? Thanks in advance.


Just type it in the browser & BAM !
B.


----------



## mitchjrj

Dressing down the _Marine Original Blue LE_ on a Panatime Natural Vintage Leather...


----------



## B....

mitchjrj said:


> Dressing down the _Marine Original Blue LE_ on a Panatime Natural Vintage Leather...
> 
> View attachment 12256034


 After THAT I'm gonna trash my camera :think: . Outstanding photography!
B.
Edit: Trying to get the photo to show on the quote.


----------



## mitchjrj

B.... said:


> After THAT I'm gonna trash my camera :think: . Outstanding photography!
> B.


Hah! Thanks. That's just a wrister, though. ;-) Although surprisingly I haven't shot this one enough.


----------



## B....

mitchjrj said:


> Hah! Thanks. That's just a wrister, though. ;-)........


It's the* ambience* that you created with that wrister that makes it so special. The result is captivating if one takes the time to look. It's the difference between art & representation, to me. Keep that art happening Mitch. Well done.
B.

PS: Just_ HAD_ to put it back here one more time:


----------



## mitchjrj

B.... said:


> It's the* ambience* that you created with that wrister that makes it so special. The result is captivating if one takes the time to look. It's the difference between art & representation, to me. Keep that art happening Mitch. Well done.
> B.
> 
> PS: Just_ HAD_ to put it back here one more time:
> View attachment 12258690


----------



## B....

OK, here we go. Photography 101.:roll:
Pictures are a big aspect of this forum,right? We all love to see highly detailed photos. It's our photographic sensibility for the most part. This is what we normally find essential in the viewing of the other guy's timepiece so we can make an *objective* assessment of said watch. It may in fact be the critical determining factor in our choice making. I for one, find this type of photography very much appreciated. 
BUT.... if we place* too* much dependence on fine detail, we miss the creative (or *subjective*) aspect of our communicating with each other in pictures. It may in fact be the* lack* of high detail that is replaced by a careful consideration for composition, along with low light or softness, that creates an exquisite* feeling. 
*I have seen so many examples of great photography here, as opposed to great photos. It's those examples that make my day. The one above this post is the gold metal winner!.....IMHO.
B.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## B....

(late) Morning coffee in the 6ix.








B.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

2801 B-uhr on a custom strap from my friend, Iyonk, in Indonesia (https://www.instagram.com/iyonk_strap/).


----------



## Pmnealhsd

Man, I can't wait to get a Stowa. They do not make a ugly watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Still wearing this one on my new Iyonk strap.


----------



## ThaWatcher

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Still wearing this one on my new Iyonk strap.


Still looking good!!!


----------



## Ita

An old pic, but a fav...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch2Wind

Pre-war Stowa. Small but definitely stunning!


----------



## ThaWatcher

The TO2 in my work environment! Picture is taken with a Ipad. :-d


----------



## B....

Watch2Wind said:


> View attachment 12286746
> Pre-war Stowa. Small but definitely stunning!


Welcome to the forum. What a great pair of watches. Is there a generational (family) story behind the "pre war" ?
B.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

G O R G E O U S !

I haven't seen these before. Look at these proportions, the font, ... - perfectly balanced design, imho.

Thanks for sharing!

Why have design-philosophy/priorities changed...?

I would like to have "modern"/new models with this design...

Anyway, have fun with them. So wonderful...

[QUO

TE=Watch2Wind;43393434]
View attachment 12286746
Pre-war Stowa. Small but definitely stunning![/QUOTE]


----------



## Soulspawn

Have a great weekend all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

-- Wayne


----------



## arogle1stus

kwcross:
I own an Orient Flieger (Flight i.e.)
But Stowa is my grail. Great acquisition.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ThaWatcher

Swapped the Hirsch Assolutamente for a Hirsch Liberty strap!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

Trying to walk the line between dressed-down and inappropriate-for-the-watch - single pass full grain leather strap today....


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## gward4




----------



## B....

Sunday afternoon @ Toronto harbourfront w/my 90th anniv. Flieger 36 H.W.
B.


----------



## Pmnealhsd

krisrsolebury said:


> Trying to walk the line between dressed-down and inappropriate-for-the-watch - single pass full grain leather strap today....
> 
> View attachment 12314426


Really love this watch. Great band too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

Pmnealhsd said:


> Really love this watch. Great band too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My second Stowa (first is a Flieger Sport) and love it every bit as much as the first. Great watch. And thanks - I made the strap.


----------



## Pmnealhsd

krisrsolebury said:


> My second Stowa (first is a Flieger Sport) and love it every bit as much as the first. Great watch. And thanks - I made the strap.


Holy cow (hide)! Congrats on that strap, really nice. I could never make such a thing.

I really like stowa, but do not own any. Looking fwd to finding the right one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

krisrsolebury said:


> And thanks - I made the strap.


It's killer. 
And I love the watch, too. Used to own the MO Roman myself and miss it.


----------



## krisrsolebury

Fighting the crazy humidity with $15 worth of nylon today...


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## eblackmo

...


----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## schticy

Flieger Sunday:


----------



## frankcastle914

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

Honouring the Flieger's character with hand stitched leather. 
B.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Love this watch! So happy I will always have the memory of wearing it on my wedding day (I was so busy/constantly moving I didn't even have time to take a wrist shot ☹).

Two additional thoughts:

1. I was very hesitant to pull the trigger, and I'm still not totally sold on the new logo, but it really looks great on this particular model. The guy who posted awhile back about how the new logo looked better than he expected on the MA, and how the new logo lets the silver dial be the star of the show was totally right on.

2. The silver dial is beautiful. I was originally leaning towards the white dial, but now I know I absolutely made the right call.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Skidrock

Jörg - many thanks for your outstanding product and impeccable service.


----------



## fire_lantern

Flieger on a Haveston strap that arrived today. Liking the combo.


----------



## B....

fire_lantern said:


> Flieger on a Haveston strap that arrived today. Liking the combo.


Very nice. I wish it was available in a 2 pc as well as the nato. Great for summer.
B.


----------



## CCCP




----------



## DutchMongolian

So exactly a year ago today I got my first big boy watch, took me about 3 months of digging through Watchuseek forums before I made my mind, and down this rabbit hole  Well still in love with it through n through!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacksonward12




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## CCCP




----------



## DutchMongolian

Those heated blue hands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## B....

Flieger Friday JL.28/17








B.


----------



## PKC

B.... said:


> Flieger Friday JL.28/17
> 
> View attachment 12384479
> 
> B.


I really like your strap, where did you get it?


----------



## B....

PKC said:


> I really like your strap, where did you get it?


Thank you. It's from "Toshi Straps". This one is a Horween #8 (burgundy) shell cordovan. If you haven't seen shell cordovan in person be aware that it has a *plastic* type appearance when it's new that photos don't convey, but developes a wonderful patina with time. I will post pics of a couple different Toshi straps of other leathers & stitching thread in due time. Nice to have a couple changes of pace to refresh the wrist when desired. Most Toshi straps are thicker than what is considered *regular* but I like the counter-balance that is created to the watch on the buckle side of the wrist if you feel it serves the watch itself. Check the site. Rich does fine work. 
Here's a couple pics for you to show a bit more.
B.


----------



## PKC

Thank you B., I'm a big fan of shell cordovan straps and the thickness of your strap creates an interesting effect with the Stowa.


----------



## B....

PKC said:


> Thank you B., I'm a big fan of shell cordovan straps and the thickness of your strap creates an interesting effect with the Stowa.


I agree. The Flieger seems to be quite versatile with strap choice. I like to wear the thick strap as I would a bracelet to a degree with it somewhat loose so I am able to adjust the position for comfort & convenience during the day. Not the best for snug fitting shirt cuff though. I really enjoy the way it balances the watch on my wrist, both practically & aesthetically. 
B.


----------



## KrisYYC

My first Flieger watch, and my first Stowa watch. Arrived the other day. Interestingly only 5 mins after picking up my watch from the FedEx depot at the airport what do I see? I Luftwaffe Airbus A400! A rare visitor to my city.

I gotta say I'm very impressed with not only the watch, but the company as well. I really like their style, their customer service and how they operate. This definitely won't be my only Stowa!

Best wrist shot I could do with my phone. Trying to show some of the blue in the hands. Very comfortable watch.


----------



## B....

KrisYYC said:


> My first Flieger watch, and my first Stowa watch. Arrived the other day. Interestingly only 5 mins after picking up my watch from the FedEx depot at the airport what do I see? I Luftwaffe Airbus A400! A rare visitor to my city.......


Congrats on your new Flieger. & welcome.
I've seen some impressive YouTube vids on that Luftwaffe airplane. Lived in your town for a number of years in Mayland Hts & Renfrew a long time ago.
B.


----------



## KrisYYC

B.... said:


> Congrats on your new Flieger. & welcome.
> I've seen some impressive YouTube vids on that Luftwaffe airplane. Lived in your town for a number of years in Mayland Hts & Renfrew a long time ago.
> B.


Thanks! Those areas are nice. My type of area. More established with huge lots and nice big trees. I'm near the Glenmore Reservoir and Rockyview Hospital if you remember the city.

Kris


----------



## KrisYYC

The lume on the B-dial flieger is ridiculous (in a good way)! I love how the second hand is lumed too. I took this with my phone in the bathroom :-d


----------



## hidden830726

My WWC and breakfast today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

It may be the completely wrong strap for the watch, but as this is my only 22mm watch at the moment it got the "WatchUSeek f71 NATO" treatment today...


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## frankcastle914

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Stowa partitio


----------



## ThaWatcher

Still rocking the TO2!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busterbones

*So clean, I have a Baumuster B which I love but can be hard to read at times. Love the face on this one.*



jpfwatch said:


> Stowa partitio
> View attachment 12394161


----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

jpfwatch said:


> Stowa partitio
> View attachment 12394161


That's gorgeous. I need a handwind version of that watch. 👍

Wearing my 2801 B-uhr on bespoke Iyonk strap today.










-- Wayne


----------



## B....

happyscrappyheropup said:


> That's gorgeous. I need a handwind version of that watch. 
> 
> Wearing my 2801 B-uhr on bespoke Iyonk strap today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Wayne


Love the watch AND the strap but you gotta tell me about that Chevy. Can't place it. Thanks.
B.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

B.... said:


> Love the watch AND the strap but you gotta tell me about that Chevy. Can't place it. Thanks.
> B.


1972 C10 Suburban 👍

-- Wayne


----------



## fmbp

Ikarus Flieger for me today!


----------



## Culto

Nice!


----------



## silvaticus

KrisYYC said:


> The lume on the B-dial flieger is ridiculous (in a good way)! I love how the second hand is lumed too. I took this with my phone in the bathroom :-d
> 
> View attachment 12391467


Man, I love the lume on the B dial. Great watch!

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche

^ Very sharp. Makes me consider getting the logo version hmmm


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

-- Wayne


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## StufflerMike

This today


----------



## soaking.fused

stuffler said:


> View attachment 12428945


Great shot, Mike!



Fikk said:


>


Amazing.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

stuffler said:


> This today
> 
> View attachment 12428943
> 
> 
> View attachment 12428945
> 
> 
> View attachment 12428947


After 2 years still beautiful. Looks like it ages well.


----------



## MKN

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> My wedding watch finally arrived. Not supposed to wear it yet, but it doesn't count if I don't leave the house


Lovely watch. Is that the white dial or the silver?

Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

MadsNilsson said:


> Lovely watch. Is that the white dial or the silver?


I would say silver dial.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

MadsNilsson said:


> Lovely watch. Is that the white dial or the silver?
> 
> Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


Yep, silver dial.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## MKN

Great, thanks. Lovely memento with the inscription as well. Congratulations on the wedding.

Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


----------



## B....

Flieger Friday.








B.


----------



## Fikk

B.... said:


> Flieger Friday.
> 
> View attachment 12437789
> 
> B.


Wow nice shot. That Flieger 36 LE looks great.


----------



## B....

Fikk said:


> Wow nice shot. That Flieger 36 LE looks great.


Thank you. Still love the morning coffee wind & changing out the leather as well.
B.

Encore








Here's the other side of that shot.








& one more


----------



## Fikk

Antea 365 this week and today


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSF2015




----------



## Fikk

Silver dial marine before wearing the MABLE in a few weeks


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## whineboy

Me too!







..


----------



## B....

Flieger Friday.








B.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

2801 B-UHR on Iyonk.










-- Wayne


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle

Flieger on a Colareb Venezia tobacco.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Just received my old style flieger strap for my new style flieger!


----------



## B....

Here's another one on wood (with some history included) 
B.


----------



## jam karet

ThaWatcher said:


> Just received my old style flieger strap for my new style flieger!
> View attachment 12465361
> View attachment 12465373
> View attachment 12465375
> View attachment 12465379


Awesome combo! Is that regular or small length? Also your approx wrist size? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTLALaw

90th Anniversary LE B dial checking in!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Stowa on a E39, Classic all round









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

jam karet said:


> Awesome combo! Is that regular or small length? Also your approx wrist size? Thanks
> 
> It's a regular length strap and my wrist size is approx 7,5 inch.


----------



## ThaWatcher

A day at the job with the TO2!


----------



## lightspire




----------



## brainless

This is my answer to rainy weather forecasted for tomorrow:


----------



## krisrsolebury

Just arrived yesterday...390


----------



## DrFidget

Wearing my MA today. This was my first automatic watch, and is still my favourite. Wore it for job interviews, canoe trips, my wedding, dishwashing, and birth of my kid. The one watch I'm sure I will never sell.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

T02 Sport


----------



## komiks92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## hidden830726

#wwc today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

Today is a sunny day.
And a sunny day needs an open car and a watch smiling at you:


----------



## Wanderfalken

The dynamic colors of the dial and hands on this watch are really enjoyable.


----------



## iggy-th

Will always have a spot to land Stowa in my collection. 
"Roman Marine Original Silver Dial"


----------



## boemher




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

*Flieger Friday* with some great leather ( the patina is delicious.😋 ) on the 90th anniv.LE. Have a good one people!
B.


----------



## Fikk

wkw said:


>


Nice combo! Can you post a picture where we better see the strap? Is it a black croco?


----------



## wkw

Fikk said:


> Nice combo! Can you post a picture where we better see the strap? Is it a black croco?


Thanks. It's a Hirsch Modena strap in navy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher




----------



## boemher

B .. I love your 36mm Flieger LE it looks great , it's been making me consider the smaller size. I especially like the oversize look of the standard onion crown as a by product of the case size reduction, and the snug ratio of case size to movement. Like your straps too but you need to investigate some riveted options too for the ultimate flieger look


----------



## Fikk

wkw said:


> Thanks. It's a Hirsch Modena strap in navy


Thanks. I'm still wondering on which strap to wear mine.
The navy blue croc is getting on top of my list.


----------



## wkw

Fikk said:


> Thanks. I'm still wondering on which strap to wear mine.
> The navy blue croc is getting on top of my list.


I also recommend a grey one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher

Stowa 1938 Chronograph


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## B....

boemher said:


> B .. I love your 36mm Flieger LE it looks great , it's been making me consider the smaller size. I especially like the oversize look of the standard onion crown as a by product of the case size reduction, and the snug ratio of case size to movement. Like your straps too *but you need to investigate some riveted options too for the ultimate flieger look *


Thank you for the post. The onion crown is indeed a beauty & a big factor in the character of the Stowa Flieger.
The 36mm is a also a very sensible size for long term appreciation IMO. It has long been a popular size choice for many styles of timepiece. 
On the topic of size : I can't see myself going to a riveted strap. The rivets on a 18mm strap are somewhat delicate & to me, look out of place with a strap that wide. Different than with a wider strap / substantial rivet of the larger Fliegers.

Here is a photo (#1) of the non rivet Stowa strap, I chose as alternative with my order - & a photo (#2) of my style preference as an alternative to a riveted strap. It's thickness & heavy hand stitching lends itself to the Flieger character, much like the effect of rivets IMO. I love to have a strap rotation of such leather. (Next time I post a strap change I've got an eye opener for ya. b-) - (sometimes OUT OF character is refreshing also.)

Keep in mind that if one truly wishes to be "Flieger authentic" with "ultimate Flieger look", you'd be wearing a "pocket watch" on the wrist. ;-) Be well.
B.

#1








#2








EDIT: For your comment re. snug ratio of case / movement size. Very appealing!


----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## drlvegas

Me


----------



## lightspire




----------



## jheredia

Stowa Partitio. Such a lovely watch.


----------



## jsbx1

B.... said:


> *Flieger Friday* with some great leather ( the patina is delicious. ) on the 90th anniv.LE. Have a good one people!
> B.
> 
> View attachment 12507333


B....,

Who is the purveyor of this fine strap?

Tony


----------



## B....

jsbx1 said:


> B....,
> 
> Who is the purveyor of this fine strap?
> 
> Tony


Toshi Straps. Go to website & see "Straps" leathers & checkout the "Gallery" for customer photos. IF you order, carefully consider lengths of BOTH sections. (plenty of help on site). ALSO I suggest giving him the the placement of the the hole to be used for best wrist fit on specific watch (measure an existing strap & adjust / add a bit for the thickness of the new leather). This is custom strap making so be SURE of your measurements. Rich will email you all the help you require. The leather of that strap is in short supply now. ("Mustard" - this one very soft w/super patina when rubbed down a bit). I have 5 of his straps. Respectable price & fine craftsmanship. PM me if you have other questions.
B.


----------



## masterClock

I've been enjoying some new dark brown shoes for my Flieger Blue LE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Flieger on Oyster bracelet 22mm, tapering to 18mm! Lovely 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Really enjoy wearing this!


----------



## PYLTN

My only Stowa today.

But it's a beauty.


----------



## frankcastle914

MABLE just showed up. Very happy.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

PYLTN said:


> My only Stowa today.
> 
> But it's a beauty.


Beauty indeed!!! I like the drilled though lugs. 
Miss that on my own Flieger due to frequent strap rotation. It's difficult to avoid lug mark up with standard inside method of spring bar removal, especially with thick straps. 
As a side note: Stowa's regular Flieger lug holes have a bit larger diameter than my other watches & the provided, snug fitting spring bars for those holes are not the best for easy removal with a s.b. tool. Had to replace mine with a better s.bar but find that they have a little play in the lug hole. Not to worry but I wish I could find a more suitable spring bar.
B.


----------



## Flyer

Antea KS41

View attachment 12524887


----------



## jerve




----------



## jam karet

From yesterday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ThaWatcher

View attachment 12535225


----------



## drlvegas

MO on dark brown ostrich leg I just received--new favorite.


----------



## Barry828

Hi,

I was just cruising this thread and came across this awesome picture - do you mind if I ask what size wrist? Thanks!



dr_thyme said:


> View attachment 11238842


----------



## ThaWatcher

TO2 what else?


----------



## KJRye

Just received today a Stowa Klassik 40 from a forum member here. My first experience with Stowa, and a bit of a jump up in quality (and price) for my collection.

I absolutely love it! The quality is exceptional, and the design is beautiful. Seeing the blued hands in person really helps to understand the obsession.

It wears incredibly well on the wrist, I am very happy with the size, as I had previously tried out a few low end fliegers in 44mm sizes and simply never fully enjoyed them, even on my 7-1/4" wrist. The Stowa is perfect.

Looking forward to many Flieger Fridays with thia one!









Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

KJRye said:


> Just received today a Stowa Klassik 40 from a forum member here. My first experience with Stowa, and a bit of a jump up in quality (and price) for my collection.
> 
> I absolutely love it! The quality is exceptional, and the design is beautiful. Seeing the blued hands in person really helps to understand the obsession.
> 
> It wears incredibly well on the wrist, I am very happy with the size, as I had previously tried out a few low end fliegers in 44mm sizes and simply never fully enjoyed them, even on my 7-1/4" wrist. The Stowa is perfect.
> 
> Looking forward to many Flieger Fridays with thia one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


Congrats on the purchase! It fits you perfect and welcome to the club.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Furball

Antea KS on Colareb strap makes for for a cool daily wear look.


----------



## jam karet

Furball said:


> Antea KS on Colareb strap makes for for a cool daily wear look.
> 
> View attachment 12549247
> 
> 
> View attachment 12549249


Yes, indeed. Nice pairing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

I realize I'm preaching to the choir, but the Antea KS is only 35.5mm and is considered a dress watch under almost universal circumstances. The point of the above photos is to show that a nice leather strap with a Bauhaus design means that you can wear your cool watch any time, any where. Don't leave that thing gathering dust, waiting for the next nice night out. Throw on a pair of jeans, gas up the Cameo, and your Stowa will look cool as hell as you wrap your arm around your best girl next Saturday night.


----------



## dmnc

Experimenting with my Ikarus on this Haveston NATO. Really unsure if it works.

I usually find that the lug shape makes it difficult to wear on a one piece strap but the suppleness of this fabric gives a nicer shape.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

dmnc said:


> Experimenting with my Ikarus on this Haveston NATO. Really unsure if it works.
> 
> I usually find that the lug shape makes it difficult to wear on a one piece strap but the suppleness of this fabric gives a nicer shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good to me! The grey colour scheme of the Ikarus lends itself to blending with any colour strap I would say.


----------



## P. Ortiz

10/2/2017: Today I'm wearing my Marine Original on a black 2-piece Perlon strap. I'll switch-over to leather as things cool down for the winter here in Florida.


----------



## radarcontact

dmnc said:


> Experimenting with my Ikarus on this Haveston NATO. Really unsure if it works.
> 
> I usually find that the lug shape makes it difficult to wear on a one piece strap but the suppleness of this fabric gives a nicer shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it!

Another Haveston combo. The Flieger is on the Carrier 









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ifxndy




----------



## ThaWatcher

dmnc said:


> Experimenting with my Ikarus on this Haveston NATO. Really unsure if it works.
> 
> I usually find that the lug shape makes it difficult to wear on a one piece strap but the suppleness of this fabric gives a nicer shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta love the Ikarus!


----------



## Flyer




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

The TO2 in 3 different flavours! ;-) The first 2 pictures on Hirsch straps and the others on the Stowa Flieger strap.


----------



## jerve




----------



## radarcontact

Flieger Klassik









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Stowa Flieger LE Blue Dial on Hodinkee dark stained brown strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Got the wrong date


----------



## hidden830726

masterClock said:


> Stowa Flieger LE Blue Dial on Hodinkee dark stained brown strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw blue, I come in and like

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Thought about selling this one to make room for the next one since it hasn't gotten much wrist time lately. Right after strapping it on this morning, I was like nope.


----------



## soaking.fused

Came across this old pic of mine of 2 beautiful PD's and wanted to share.

I miss the Blue one sometimes with its awesome Orange and Blue theme.

Enjoy!



Bradjhomes said:


>


Exceptional.


----------



## Bradjhomes

soaking.fused said:


> Came across this old pic of mine of 2 beautiful PD's and wanted to share.
> 
> I miss the Blue one sometimes with its awesome Orange and Blue theme.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Exceptional.


That orange and blue do really work.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

soaking.fused said:


> Came across this old pic of mine of 2 beautiful PD's and wanted to share.
> 
> I miss the Blue one sometimes with its awesome Orange and Blue theme.


Love those dial colors!


----------



## Fikk

Picked up on Monday, lovely blue dial.



I could also try the new a Antea KS roman rosé. That is such a beautiful watch! Now wondering if I should get one.


----------



## Wanderfalken

Fikk said:


> I could also try the new a Antea KS roman rosé. That is such a beautiful watch! Now wondering if I should get one.


Did you happen to take any pictures that you could share?


----------



## Fikk

Unfortunately I forgot my camera at home and some smartphone pictures wouldn't do justice to such a watch


----------



## Wanderfalken

That's too bad - figured I'd check though. We'll just have to keep waiting then.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Botani

These look amazing!


----------



## Flyer




----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## KJRye

From yesterday, trying some different straps.









Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Loved my Hamilton Khaki while I was on my honeymoon, but now that I'm back, I can't get enough of this beauty. This is why I could never be a one-watch guy.

And forgive me, I know it's Flieger Friday


----------



## radarcontact

Flieger Saturday.
Enjoying the sun and the Autumn contrasts...
The strap is MN-style NATO on a German flieger. A bit left-field, I know but I like it. What do you think of this combo?


----------



## Fikk

Still wearing the MABLE


----------



## Julyan

Flieger Chrono LE arrived this week. Superb watch.


----------



## tinman143




----------



## KJRye

Klassik 40 on a chestnut strap from Strapmill Canada.









Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Not everyone's favourite look, a flieger on a NATO strap, but I'm enjoying it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

I wore this to a mates 60th yesterday. It got quite a few positive comments 










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## schticy

just arrived and perfectly suiting the unusual golden midday light we've got due to a storm:


----------



## B....

schticy said:


> just arrived and perfectly suiting the unusual golden midday light we've got due to a storm:


Very attractive watch / strap set. Pure class!
B.


----------



## adimaano56sl

Damn! That looks great!


----------



## adimaano56sl

schticy said:


> just arrived and perfectly suiting the unusual golden midday light we've got due to a storm:


Damn! That looks great!


----------



## commanche

schticy said:


> just arrived and perfectly suiting the unusual golden midday light we've got due to a storm:


One of a kind! Congrats! I hope Jorg makes othe color available too in the near future.. I am hoping for silver sun burst


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Flyer

My Antea with a new blue suede band. What do you think?


----------



## schticy

still wearing this beauty:


----------



## soaking.fused

Flyer said:


> My Antea with a new blue suede band. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 12595675


Looks super! Great choice of strap with its texture and blue hue. 
Dig.


----------



## Flyer

soaking.fused said:


> Looks super! Great choice of strap with its texture and blue hue.
> Dig.


Thanks! I've tried a few different blue straps to accentuate the blued hands but I didn't like more. I like this one so far. Here is another but the blued hands aren't evident in this one.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75

NyCSnEaK said:


> View attachment 12600295


Been kicking around the idea of pursuing this. I've owned both the flieger and marine auto. What are your thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK

I've had an eye on it for a few years and finally pulled the trigger. I'm the second owner. I have no regrets, the Rhodium dial has different hues depending on the lighting. It has the top grade eta auto and is running within spec at -2 to -4 seconds a day. Old fashioned strap is very comfortable and secure feeling. I'm going to order a brown variant as well. 

Lume is great, but doesn't last more than a few hours. I love the onion crown a lot. Very easy to read at a glance. Case quality and finish are impressive for the price. I like the buckle too. Sits flat on the wrist and thickness is fine.

Not much to complain about, except if I bought the Stowa new. I would definitely get the manual wind ETA 2801, so I could take advantage of the onion crown. Lug to lug is a bit long aesthetically to my eyes, but sits great on my wrist. That's about it. Would do it again, without hesitation. A great looking unique Flieger, from a quality company.


----------



## Flyer

Yet another Antea with in it's "blue suede shoes" so to speak.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherhan

My Stowa Antea Jubilaum with custom horween leather straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

T02 Sport.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## soaking.fused

Felt like sharing some older A/B shots I came across and do hope no one minds me keeping this wonderful thread going!


----------



## omeglycine

Bradjhomes said:


>


I need to get a limette again.


----------



## Dimardi

Partitio Klassik White with the 'Mocca" hand stiched leather strap from Stowa.


----------



## Roosty

On a Crown and Buckle Perlon Strap today at work. Loving this combination.


----------



## Julyan

I can't get over how good the blue on the hands look like against sunlight


----------



## lovedeep

@Julyan, it is really beautiful.


----------



## hahaha3111




----------



## Dimardi

My Prodiver Blue Limited is on the way! Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Fikk

hahaha3111 said:


> View attachment 12625961


Is it the new silver bezel without lume?
It really shines on this Prodiver.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> Is it the new silver bezel without lume?
> It really shines on this Prodiver.


You can opt for the triangle at 12 to be lumed or not lumed.


----------



## hahaha3111

Bradjhomes said:


> You can opt for the triangle at 12 to be lumed or not lumed.


Correct~~


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ThaWatcher

That is one awesome looking watch! Really like this prodiver. |>


----------



## DutchMongolian

It's been awhile since I couldn't find my Stowa and finally found it last night 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

Just landed in the office ! I am over the Moon, fellows! No online picture can do this beauty justice...


----------



## Dimardi

Dimitar_E said:


> Just landed in the office ! I am over the Moon, fellows! No online picture can do this beauty justice...
> View attachment 12642141
> View attachment 12642143


Great looking timepiece!


----------



## CHJ001

Wow! Absolutely stunning watch, Dimitar_E. At 41mm, just wish it came in a slightly smaller case.


----------



## Dimitar_E

CHJ001 said:


> Wow! Absolutely stunning watch, Dimitar_E. At 41mm, just wish it came in a slightly smaller case.


Nothing is perfect 
Still works fine for my 18 cm (7") wrist...

Sent from my K00C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Dimitar_E said:


> Just landed in the office ! I am over the Moon, fellows! No online picture can do this beauty justice...
> View attachment 12642141
> View attachment 12642143


Congrats


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## PYLTN

Just switched to this for the evening -


----------



## DutchMongolian

Who said Fliegers can't be dressy?!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

The T02 Sport again today.


----------



## painterspal

The last rays of the setting autumn sun are just enough to illuminate my Marine...


----------



## brainless

painterspal said:


> The last rays of the setting autumn sun are just enough to illuminate my Marine...


Even the first rays of the rising moon were more than enough for this awesome watch,

Volker :-!


----------



## fire_lantern

Flieger on a new strap


----------



## larryinlc

Just received my Stowa Flieger with no logo. A very nice watch.




























​


----------



## Maddy

New Stowa Flieger owner and first time contributor to the forum 

What better than Flieger Friday on a Flight! (Just flew Singapore to Mumbai today...)

















Apologies for the quailty of the pictures. Super excited about the watch - hope to keep this forever!


----------



## brainless

Congrats on a wonderful watch, Maddy! :-!


Volker


----------



## jheredia

Those pictures really flatter the watch Maddy. Beautiful piece, enjoy.


----------



## soaking.fused

Maddy said:


> View attachment 12662923


What a beautiful watch and view atop your wrist to enjoy for your flight.

Congrats on your new Stowa!



fire_lantern said:


> Flieger on a new strap


Outstanding.


----------



## Maddy

Thanks all for the gracious comments, sincerely appreciate them ☺👍

Wearing it again albeit on a diffeerent strap - nato this time!


----------



## nevillesc_ng

Received my first Stowa one week ago, it hasn’t left my wrist since then.


----------



## CHJ001

Nice strap on your flieger, Neville. Who made it?


----------



## nevillesc_ng

I just bought it from ebay a couple of years ago and it is not expensive at all, I think less than 30 GBP. I swapped the buckle and now it looks like a million dollars ?


----------



## nevillesc_ng

I found the name.
It is The Watch Strap Store.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Love those blued hands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

DutchMongolian said:


> Love those blued hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ordered my first de Griff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

On new Hirsch strap


----------



## iceman767

...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nevillesc_ng

parsig9 said:


> On new Hirsch strap


The Marine is so beautiful and elegant, I told myself it is now on the wish list.


----------



## CHJ001

Just arrived yesterday---a Flieger Klassic 40 (ETA 2824-2). So far, runs 5 SPD fast.


----------



## hahaha3111

Tried different straps, and finally back to Stowa's stock strap.
It looks best with the original strap!:-!


----------



## Kokosnuss

Stowa Flieger 36 handwinding

View attachment IMG_5504-2-L.jpg


----------



## CHJ001

Dimitar_E said:


> Just landed in the office ! I am over the Moon, fellows! No online picture can do this beauty justice...
> View attachment 12642141
> View attachment 12642143


Dimitar_E---I notice in the picture of your lovely Stowa Marine Original that you seem to have the onion crown instead of the alternative crown that appears in the Stowa catalog and on the Stowa website. I have an onion crown on my Flieger Klassic 40 and I much prefer it to the other one. I was wondering if your Marine Original came that way or did you have to make a special request for the onion crown?


----------



## Dimitar_E

CHJ001 said:


> Dimitar_E---I notice in the picture of your lovely Stowa Marine Original that you seem to have the onion crown instead of the alternative crown that appears in the Stowa catalog and on the Stowa website. I have an onion crown on my Flieger Klassic 40 and I much prefer it to the other one. I was wondering if your Marine Original came that way or did you have to make a special request for the onion crown?


Yes, in the order confirmation email they offered to me both options and asked which one I prefer 

Sent from my K00C using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

On the cusp of ordering a Klassik Flieger 40. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

mitchjrj said:


> On the cusp of ordering a Klassik Flieger 40.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Kreyke

Haven’t worn this in a while.


----------



## CHJ001

With a Haveston strap.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

This dial gets me every time. Crappy iPhone camera just doesn't do it any justice.


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Fikk

The MABLE for the last few days


----------



## whineboy

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> This dial gets me every time. Crappy iPhone camera just doesn't do it any justice.


Mine is on deck for the rotation. Might strap it on tomorrow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

Dilatedjunkie927---Whose strap are you wearing?


----------



## ThaWatcher

Been wearing this almost daily, just haven't been posting as much lately!


----------



## birdynamnam

P1280534-001 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## flyingpicasso

Marine Auto silver dial--this shows pretty well how much the appearance of the dial changes from silvery white to an antique cream depending on the light.


----------



## CHJ001

flyingpicasso---I'm getting a pre-owned Marine Original with Roman numerals and silver dial in a few days. I love the look of your strap on that watch (as long as it is not Horween). May I ask whose strap that is and what color they call it?


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

CHJ001 said:


> Dilatedjunkie927---Whose strap are you wearing?


B & R bands vintage mocha suede. I love it. Those guys make some quality straps.


----------



## flyingpicasso

CHJ001 said:


> flyingpicasso---I'm getting a pre-owned Marine Original with Roman numerals and silver dial in a few days. I love the look of your strap on that watch (as long as it is not Horween). May I ask whose strap that is and what color they call it?


Thanks--it's Nomos shell cordovan (brown). Warning: it looks more burgundy in most light, and the look on mine has some patina after a few years of wear. That's one of the great things about shell cordovan--it looks better over time and stlll feels buttery smooth. I'm very happy with it. Congrats on your new watch!


----------



## KJRye

Flieger on a Meyhofer pilot strap.


----------



## jimmytamp

Just received my LE 90th Anniversary yesterday...love it!!









Cheers


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## n4rwhals

Which dial is that? That's beautiful!


----------



## CHJ001

Just arrived from California.


----------



## Fikk

n4rwhals said:


> Which dial is that? That's beautiful!


The one of Brad is the Prodiver blue limited with the bronze bezel


----------



## SJR3

Brand new Flieger!









Happy to finally have one of my grails, but I noticed something when setting the watch: I had difficulty getting it to hack initially. I wound the watch just enough to get it running (about 7 twists of the crown), then pulled the crown out to set the time, but the seconds hand was still moving. I know that I had the crown all the way out to the time setting position because I was even able to move the hour and minute hands and yet the seconds hand was still moving. I pushed the crown back in, then pulled it out again, and the seconds hand stopped that time, but then started moving again as I adjusted the hour/minute hands. Pushed the crown in again, pulled out again, and hacking seemed to work correctly. I carefully tested it again 2 times or so, and it is indeed hacking correctly now. So I'm not too worried, I'm sure there is a logical explanation, but I'm no expert on watches.

Does anyone have any thoughts on that? Maybe something to do with the fact there was barely any power reserve (since I wound it just enough to get it going and not a single twist beyond that)? This is the ETA 2824-2 automatic movement, by the way.

Edit: Tested it again two more times after wearing the watch several hours, and the hacking function is working perfectly. Still, what I experienced earlier was a bit odd.


----------



## jimmytamp

SJR3 said:


> Brand new Flieger!
> 
> View attachment 12715125
> 
> 
> Happy to finally have one of my grails, but I noticed something when setting the watch: I had difficulty getting it to hack initially. I wound the watch just enough to get it running (about 7 twists of the crown), then pulled the crown out to set the time, but the seconds hand was still moving. I know that I had the crown all the way out to the time setting position because I was even able to move the hour and minute hands and yet the seconds hand was still moving. I pushed the crown back in, then pulled it out again, and the seconds hand stopped that time, but then started moving again as I adjusted the hour/minute hands. Pushed the crown in again, pulled out again, and hacking seemed to work correctly. I carefully tested it again 2 times or so, and it is indeed hacking correctly now. So I'm not too worried, I'm sure there is a logical explanation, but I'm no expert on watches.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on that? Maybe something to do with the fact there was barely any power reserve (since I wound it just enough to get it going and not a single twist beyond that)? This is the ETA 2824-2 automatic movement, by the way.
> 
> Edit: Tested it again two more times after wearing the watch several hours, and the hacking function is working perfectly. Still, what I experienced earlier was a bit odd.


If your brand new ETA 2824 doesn't hack, you better contact Stowa directly. I'm sure they will look into it & fix your watch.

cheers...


----------



## CHJ001

Marine Original, siver dial with Roman numerals and the old logo


----------



## CHJ001

And I almost forgot that lovely display back


----------



## Fikk

My kleine Schauer today


----------



## Nero727

Fikk said:


> My kleine Schauer today


Very nice! I'd like to say I'm stuck between this and a Meistersinger, but I can't even find one of these.


----------



## jimmytamp

I keep wearing my Flieger even when I’m off duty


----------



## Fikk

Nero727 said:


> Very nice! I'd like to say I'm stuck between this and a Meistersinger, but I can't even find one of these.


2 years ago Jörg Schauer did a limited edition of 50 for his 25th anniversary as a watchmaker.
Otherwise I think you have to contact Stowa to show your interest or look for a second hand.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## marineblf

^ that's a Stowa?!


----------



## marineblf

beaut!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## frankcastle914

Bradjhomes said:


>


Teasing me again. I need to find one of these!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ReiAdo58

Back from Repair, today the 1938 manual wind again.
Problem solved!
Very friendly, competent and fast team at Stowa!









The minute counter jumped back to about 22 minutes - not to 0/30.

Errors please to "Google-Translate" ;-)


----------



## ReiAdo58

bir
dynamnam;44703761 said:


> P1280534-001 by laurent, sur Flickr


What a nice strap!
Where did you get it please?


----------



## brainless

frankcastle914 said:


> Teasing me again. I need to find one of these!


You are almost right: You have to find this one - as there exists only this unique prototype. 
A similar one (w/o the date window) was made for the opening of the new Stowa premises some years ago. That version was an edition of 25 pieces,

Volker


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## n4rwhals

Not a pic from today but I was rocking a pro diver LE blue with a bond NATO.


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## Fikk




----------



## tomek123er

today


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## Puckbw11

Fikk said:


>


Antea 365?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Puckbw11 said:


> Antea 365?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, with a Soprod A10


----------



## Fikk

Marine 6425 for today and tomorrow


----------



## Vetinari67

Trying out the Flieger Klassik 40 LE B-dial with a new chestnut strap. I think the original Stowa strap looks better.


----------



## DutchMongolian

It's Friday before Xmas and my first real watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene

DutchMongolian said:


> It's Friday before Xmas and my first real watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo!


----------



## brainless

tomek123er said:


> today


Hi tomek123,

if you ever would like to part with this ugly and useless watch, I will give her a new home. 
Then she can join two other ugly and worthless watches in my portfolio: EXIMA Omega 286 and EXIMA creme 2824-2,

Volker (the compassionate host for ugly and useless watches) ;-)

PS:
Anyone out there who desperately wants to get rid of their EXIMA PUW 560?


----------



## Bradjhomes

tomek123er said:


> today


Wow


----------



## Fikk




----------



## tomek123er

my ugly trio  I am also looking for PUW


----------



## KJRye

DutchMongolian said:


> It's Friday before Xmas and my first real watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this, where is that strap from, if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

KJRye said:


> Love this, where is that strap from, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


I got it from Degriff Straps, he is on WUS as well, Ursus. Good quality customized straps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

Merry holiday-mas!


----------



## jimmytamp

Stowa over a White Christmas...


----------



## BradPittFUAngie




----------



## DutchMongolian

Wearing both today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

When I'm home...









Cheers...


----------



## Julyan




----------



## JacobC

DutchMongolian said:


> Wearing both today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who did the strap on your nomos? I love it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DutchMongolian

Jacob Casper said:


> Who did the strap on your nomos? I love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nubuck from Degriff Straps he is on WUS too, Ursus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larryinlc

Waited a year, but it's finally on my wrist


----------



## JacobC

DutchMongolian said:


> Nubuck from Degriff Straps he is on WUS too, Ursus
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, I have the same watch #48, and I've been struggling to find something I liked. Boom. Shopping now


----------



## jimmytamp

With her on the last morning of 2017...(might rotate to others for noon & midnight)...Happy New Year 2018...









Cheers..


----------



## hidden830726

larryinlc said:


> Waited a year, but it's finally on my wrist


What strap is this? Stowa?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## larryinlc

The strap is a Stowa light grey hand stitched. It works well with the blue dial



hidden830726 said:


> What strap is this? Stowa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Not on the wrist but wearing this today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## Superfishy

Antea KS finally arrived from the Xmas sale!!!


----------



## Fikk




----------



## Dimitar_E




----------



## tonester99

Wearing my first Stowa today, on a wet LA morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxhav

Could you tell me what this model is?



larryinlc said:


> Waited a year, but it's finally on my wrist


----------



## maedox

sx1 said:


> Could you tell me what this model is?


Marine Blue Limited Edition


----------



## Dimardi

Flieger Klassik 40mm, handwound, LE


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

Awesome!


----------



## krisrsolebury

Flieger Klassik Sport date/logo/side engraving


----------



## fire_lantern

Just arrived!


----------



## Fikk

The Partitio seems fashionable lately.
My first Stowa, never regretted it!


----------



## ctarshus

Some photo booth fun yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Dooberfloober

Fikk said:


>


The scratches on the bezel really add character. How long have you had it?


----------



## Fikk

Dooberfloober said:


> The scratches on the bezel really add character. How long have you had it?


I have the watch for 6 months but bought it second hand. 
Fortunately they are usually not as visible as on that picture.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Back on the Hirsch Assolutamente!


----------



## Fikk




----------



## jerve

View attachment 12825023


----------



## 41Mets

Yup!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## mitchjrj

Marine Original Blue LE on new Haveston Carrier NATO...


----------



## dmnc

mitchjrj said:


> Marine Original Blue LE on new Haveston Carrier NATO...


Stowa and Haveston combo here too today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

Just received it an hour ago. My first Stowa


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## jerve




----------



## NardinNut

Had to do a strap change immediately. Custom blue/grey suede. Looks way better. I'm a little disappointed in the quality of the Stowa strap that came with it. Doubt I'll ever use it again.


----------



## mfseverini

Hello, I am so glad that I found this thread. I am new to the watch world and recently purchased my first "real" watch, a Stowa MO polished with white dial. A friend of mine who knows his watches recommended the MO as a first watch. I absolutely love this watch! I work in a business environment and I've been wearing the MO with the black leather band that it came with, but am looking for alternative straps to dress it up or down. I purchased the Stowa hand-stitched dark brown leather strap and received it earlier this week. I have to say that I am underwhelmed by this strap. I don't know what it is, but it's not doing it for me. I think I was expecting a lighter brown color. I'm wondering if maybe a cognac color or alligator strap might be better. The watch itself I find to be a bit on the conservative side, so I want to offset that with a strap that will compliment it. This thread offers some great photos of watch/strap combos.


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats on you MO and welcome to Watchuseek.


----------



## CHJ001

Try some custom canvas from Dan Barr at RedRockStraps on Etsy. Here's my MO with a midnight blue strap and medium blue stitching.


----------



## mfseverini

CHJ001 said:


> Try some custom canvas from Dan Barr at RedRockStraps on Etsy. Here's my MO with a midnight blue strap and medium blue stitching.


This is very nice. Thanks!


----------



## commanche

mfseverini said:


> Hello, I am so glad that I found this thread. I am new to the watch world and recently purchased my first "real" watch, a Stowa MO polished with white dial. A friend of mine who knows his watches recommended the MO as a first watch. I absolutely love this watch! I work in a business environment and I've been wearing the MO with the black leather band that it came with, but am looking for alternative straps to dress it up or down. I purchased the Stowa hand-stitched dark brown leather strap and received it earlier this week. I have to say that I am underwhelmed by this strap. I don't know what it is, but it's not doing it for me. I think I was expecting a lighter brown color. I'm wondering if maybe a cognac color or alligator strap might be better. The watch itself I find to be a bit on the conservative side, so I want to offset that with a strap that will compliment it. This thread offers some great photos of watch/strap combos.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12835397


Welcome man! I would try to get color #4 or #8 custom made Horween shell cordovan strap. There are bunch of leather artisans who work with this material. You could try etsy for a start


----------



## mfseverini

commanche said:


> Welcome man! I would try to get color #4 or #8 custom made Horween shell cordovan strap. There are bunch of leather artisans who work with this material. You could try etsy for a start


Thank you @commanche for the tip! I've had a crash course in learning about Horween shell cordovan leather over the past few days and it looks there are a bunch of good options out there.


----------



## JacobC

Stray thought: I don't see many Partitio being worn in this thread


----------



## Fikk

Jacob Casper said:


> Stray thought: I don't see many Partitio being worn in this thread


I was wearing mine a few days ago.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## mitchjrj

MOBLE on Haveston Carrier. Really nice combination, superb quality strap. I have a Flieger Klassik 40 inbound and I'm deciding on which other Haveston will make a suitable match.


----------



## StufflerMike

A wonderful pic!


----------



## mfseverini

mitchjrj said:


> MOBLE on Haveston Carrier. Really nice combination, superb quality strap. I have a Flieger Klassik 40 inbound and I'm deciding on which other Haveston will make a suitable match.
> 
> View attachment 12842493


Wow! Thanks for sharing. This combo looks superb. I'll have to take a look at their site and see if they have anything that would work with my MO polished with white dial.


----------



## Fikk




----------



## Bradjhomes

mitchjrj said:


> MOBLE on Haveston Carrier. Really nice combination, superb quality strap. I have a Flieger Klassik 40 inbound and I'm deciding on which other Haveston will make a suitable match.
> 
> View attachment 12842493


Looks awesome!


----------



## 41Mets

mitchjrj said:


> MOBLE on Haveston Carrier. Really nice combination, superb quality strap. I have a Flieger Klassik 40 inbound and I'm deciding on which other Haveston will make a suitable match.
> 
> View attachment 12842493


Genius! That watch on that strap is just freaking sexy.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Here's my 90th anniversary Klassik flieger sport on a newly received pre-owned Malio strap. In love with the way it looks!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonester99

mitchjrj said:


> MOBLE on Haveston Carrier. Really nice combination, superb quality strap. I have a Flieger Klassik 40 inbound and I'm deciding on which other Haveston will make a suitable match.
> 
> View attachment 12842493


perfect looking combo


----------



## jerve

Nice! I ordered one for my MOBLE too after seeing your pic



mitchjrj said:


> MOBLE on Haveston Carrier. Really nice combination, superb quality strap. I have a Flieger Klassik 40 inbound and I'm deciding on which other Haveston will make a suitable match.
> 
> View attachment 12842493


----------



## mitchjrj

jerve said:


> Nice! I ordered one for my MOBLE too after seeing your pic


Cool. They really look great together. The one I'd like for my inbound Flieger is currently sold out in bead blasted finish.


----------



## senna89wc12

My daily watch since 2014. It is one of the early ones in the first ever batch. The watch is now brand new after a spa treatment at Stowa: It has a new case and limette strap fitted. Originally I proposed to Stowa to have the case refurbished but they offered to have a new case installed instead. The end result is fantastic and it is still one of my favorite watches of all time.


----------



## tonester99

mitchjrj said:


> MOBLE on Haveston Carrier. Really nice combination, superb quality strap. I have a Flieger Klassik 40 inbound and I'm deciding on which other Haveston will make a suitable match.
> 
> View attachment 12842493


by the way, was your Stowa Marine a limited edition? I love the blue dial.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Marine w/.925 silver dial and Nomos shell cordovan strap.


----------



## ifxndy




----------



## propforall

dmnc said:


> Stowa and Haveston combo here too today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have my ikarus on the way, was probably planning the same combo. Looking good!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hahaha3111

Just back from stowa for repair with a the new brown strap with rivets.


----------



## jerve

Received my Haveston strap today:


----------



## mitchjrj

jerve said:


> Received my Haveston strap today:
> View attachment 12854193


Looks great.


----------



## mitchjrj

tonester99 said:


> by the way, was your Stowa Marine a limited edition? I love the blue dial.


Yes, the Marine Original Blue limited.


----------



## propforall

New to me, 40mm ikarus on a 7.5 inch wrist









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jerve




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

Cheers!









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## Ita

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## whineboy

Marine Auto, silver dial. Very comfortable at just 9 mm thick.


----------



## ReiAdo58

1938 Handwinding Beauty

View attachment 12876689


----------



## Fikk




----------



## americanloko

Stowa baby! Why is the forum telling me I have reached my limit w/ attachments????? Can anyone help me out w/ this? I can’t post pics


----------



## StufflerMike

americanloko said:


> Stowa baby! Why is the forum telling me I have reached my limit w/ attachments????? Can anyone help me out w/ this? I can't post pics


Wrong forum. „Stowa baby" isn't responsible. If you can't post pics please post here rather than hijacking this thread: Watchuseek.com Site Issues and Support


----------



## Fikk

Flieger friday!


----------



## chickenlittle

Fikk said:


>


If I could go back in time I would have bought the old logo version.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

chickenlittle said:


> If I could go back in time I would have bought the old logo version.


If you don't mind second hand, there is still hope for you.
I found this flieger 36mm last year.


----------



## Bingooos

Hello everyone,

A vintage today.

Cheers

View attachment 12883587


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## autofiend

Ikarus on a blue Eulit


----------



## mitchjrj

autofiend said:


> Ikarus on a blue Eulit


That looks really, really good.


----------



## mitchjrj

Not a wrist shot, but this is what I'm wearing. New Klassik 40 manual wind, here on ToxicNATO Shiznit admiralty gray...
*Save**Save*​


----------



## commanche

mitchjrj said:


> Not a wrist shot, but this is what I'm wearing. New Klassik 40 manual wind, here on ToxicNATO Shiznit admiralty gray...
> *Save**Save*​


My gawd.. You gotta teach me how to take such beautiful shot like this. Amazing. What camera did you use?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## propforall

autofiend said:


> Ikarus on a blue Eulit


I think the blue strap brings out the blue In the hands

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

commanche said:


> My gawd.. You gotta teach me how to take such beautiful shot like this. Amazing. What camera did you use?


The camera is irrelevant. I could shoot that on a flip phone. Lighting is what matters. My signature has a link to a tutorial I did a ways back.


----------



## mitchjrj

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Stunning.


----------



## desmoface




----------



## autofiend

mitchjrj said:


> Not a wrist shot, but this is what I'm wearing. New Klassik 40 manual wind, here on ToxicNATO Shiznit admiralty gray...
> *Save**Save*​


----------



## desmoface




----------



## DutchMongolian

Stowa Flieger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JL Pettimore

This was waiting for me when I got home from work. My first mechanical / nice watch:



I have been wearing a G Shock GW5000 for the past two years so I was kind of shocked when I opened the box and saw my Flieger. It looked tiny, downright dainty. At first I thought maybe they shipped me a 36mm but no, it's a 40. I'm just used to the bulky G Shock look. The strap will have to go. Don't like the color and the rivets remind me of bedazzled clothing. Love the watch though.


----------



## 41Mets

Faculty meetings









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

Antea from 2004 , Edition Meseum
ETA 2660 Handwinding , Silver Dial


----------



## Ita

JL Pettimore said:


> This was waiting for me when I got home from work. My first mechanical / nice watch:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wearing a G Shock GW5000 for the past two years so I was kind of shocked when I opened the box and saw my Flieger. It looked tiny, downright dainty. At first I thought maybe they shipped me a 36mm but no, it's a 40. I'm just used to the bulky G Shock look. The strap will have to go. Don't like the color and the rivets remind me of bedazzled clothing. Love the watch though.


If you are unlikely to use that strap on another watch, I'll be happy to take it off you hands for a fair price ;-)

Ita


----------



## mitchjrj

Flieger Klassik 40 (manual wind) on RIOS1931 Vintage leather.


----------



## desmoface

Love the strap, if you don't mind me asking, who/what is it? 20mm width? Thanks.

Steve



DutchMongolian said:


> Stowa Flieger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

It's the Klassik Flieger, 40mm with 20mm lugs, the strap I got from Degriff Straps, aka Ursus on WUS



desmoface said:


> Love the strap, if you don't mind me asking, who/what is it? 20mm width? Thanks.
> 
> Steve


----------



## mitchjrj

Couple new straps for the Klassik, first a RIOS1931 Vintage from Panatime, and second a Watch Gecko Old Chester...


----------



## Phoenix103

I just picked up a stowa TO2 can't wait to comment on it


----------



## JL Pettimore

It's cold and raining here so I decided to stay in bed and watch some Olympics coverage this morning.


----------



## JL Pettimore

mitchjrj said:


> Couple new straps for the Klassik, first a RIOS1931 Vintage from Panatime, and second a Watch Gecko Old Chester...


Both of those are great. I really like that Old Chester strap. Might have to order one of those. :think:

Nice job on the photos, too.


----------



## MHe225

I've shown the watch before; fresh photo, albeit a quick one (meaning mediocre).
Swapped to my FOLE for the workweek.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Dimitar_E

Just playing with light 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

My 2nd Prodiver, and the first repurchase for me in close to 80 that have gone out (okay, Ti instead of the original SS). A quick thanks to Brad who knew I was looking and gave me the heads up on this one's availability.


----------



## Bradjhomes

omeglycine said:


> My 2nd Prodiver, and the first repurchase for me in close to 80 that have gone out (okay, Ti instead of the original SS). A quick thanks to Brad who knew I was looking and gave me the heads up on this one's availability.


----------



## omeglycine

Bradjhomes said:


>


That may be the only Tag Team reference made today on the internet. I love it.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Vlada9001

Stowa Puw 1561


----------



## Tonystix

I want a Stowa TO1!!


----------



## StufflerMike

Tonystix said:


> I want a Stowa TO1!!


You want one? Buy one. It is that simple.


----------



## Tonystix

I will, soon.


----------



## mfseverini

Seeking the opinion of the group. Here is my polished MO with white dial on a new Haveston Carrier strap. Does it work? I wasn't able to get the blue color of the hands to show well in the photo, but I think the blue of the strap and the blue hands do compliment each other.


----------



## jarlleif

mfseverini said:


> Seeking the opinion of the group. Here is my polished MO with white dial on a new Haveston Carrier strap. Does it work? I wasn't able to get the blue color of the hands to show well in the photo, but I think the blue of the strap and the blue hands do compliment each other.
> 
> View attachment 12924243


If you're gonna wear that watch on a nato I think you chose the right one. It looks great!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JL Pettimore

Two shades of blue:


----------



## Anatoly

...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75

mfseverini said:


> Seeking the opinion of the group. Here is my polished MO with white dial on a new Haveston Carrier strap. Does it work? I wasn't able to get the blue color of the hands to show well in the photo, but I think the blue of the strap and the blue hands do compliment each other.
> 
> View attachment 12924243


I love the look! Think it works well. I have the same strap! Works well with a lot of watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj




----------



## mitchjrj

mfseverini said:


> Seeking the opinion of the group. Here is my polished MO with white dial on a new Haveston Carrier strap. Does it work? I wasn't able to get the blue color of the hands to show well in the photo, but I think the blue of the strap and the blue hands do compliment each other.
> 
> View attachment 12924243


Killer.


----------



## Fikk

Prodiver this weekend.


----------



## PYLTN

mfseverini said:


> Seeking the opinion of the group. Here is my polished MO with white dial on a new Haveston Carrier strap. Does it work? I wasn't able to get the blue color of the hands to show well in the photo, but I think the blue of the strap and the blue hands do compliment each other.
> 
> View attachment 12924243


Looks awesome!


----------



## Dimitar_E

mfseverini said:


> Seeking the opinion of the group. Here is my polished MO with white dial on a new Haveston Carrier strap. Does it work? I wasn't able to get the blue color of the hands to show well in the photo, but I think the blue of the strap and the blue hands do compliment each other.
> 
> View attachment 12924243


It looks great! Would be even better if on a MO silver dial, imho. Have a look at Colareb Firenze Blue, it's a killer as well









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## lightspire




----------



## Fikk

lightspire said:


>


I actually like more this SS black forest than the original LE.


----------



## Dimitar_E

MO on Hirsch Grand Duke black strap


----------



## umarrajs

Ikarus Handwind today (my only Stowa):


----------



## Breguet7147




----------



## mfseverini

This is a great looking watch! What strap do you have on it?


----------



## SJR3

stuffler said:


> View attachment 12926767
> 
> 
> View attachment 12926769


Hi Mike,

Just wondering, when did Stowa do a Flieger without logo but with "Made in Germany" on the dial? Never seen this particular combo but I like it. Also, does it have blued hands? I'm assuming so, and it's just the angle/lighting making them look black.


----------



## mfseverini

Breguet7147 said:


>


Oops, I didn't include the post I was referring to in my previous reply. Great combo! What strap is this? Thanks.


----------



## Breguet7147

mfseverini said:


> Oops, I didn't include the post I was referring to in my previous reply. Great combo! What strap is this? Thanks.


Thanks. Bulang & Sons caramel brown


----------



## Breguet7147

Love the blue hands


----------



## Breguet7147




----------



## Tonhao

Joining the Stowa crowd. Marine Original was the first watch that got me into watches, and now that it's on my wrist I can see why it's done the same thing to so many others...


----------



## turtl631

Flieger A Limited Edition "Stars and Stripes" handwind with NSC M-technik NATO. I have an M3 again so I feel like I can pull this off now...


----------



## jmai

DYL said:


> Joining the Stowa crowd. Marine Original was the first watch that got me into watches, and now that it's on my wrist I can see why it's done the same thing to so many others...


Very nice. How does it wear on the wrist? I'm a bit put off by the 41mm/all dial design.


----------



## Tonhao

jmai said:


> Very nice. How does it wear on the wrist? I'm a bit put off by the 41mm/all dial design.


My wrist is on the smaller side so this was my biggest concern before buying the watch. But as I'm wearing it, it feels not too different from my 40mm watches and at 10.80mm, it can slip under the cuff. I suppose you could also opt for a tan or brown strap to draw some attention away from the "all dial."


----------



## warsh

really lovely! mind sharing model #?



Breguet7147 said:


> View attachment 12938241


----------



## StufflerMike

Limited edition Flieger Klassik 6498 kleine Sekunde 6 Uhr Vintage (Sold out)


----------



## Fikk

Marine 6425 for me this week


----------



## pavilion

Oh no, my plane crashes in the sea......... :-d


----------



## Fikk




----------



## Fikk

Just got a new strap for my MABLE, handmade from ostrich leg.
I'm really pleased by this combo.


----------



## JacobC

Fikk said:


> Just got a new strap for my MABLE, handmade from ostrich leg.
> I'm really pleased by this combo.


Great combo


----------



## dmnc

umarrajs said:


> Ikarus Handwind today (my only Stowa):
> 
> View attachment 12930543


I didn't realise you could specify handwind. Great choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supra8903

Sadly, May be the last day for this one.... posted it forsale.
I have other Stowa's so don't worry.

DSC_4057 by

Joseph Jeram, on Flickr

DSC_4056 by Joseph Jeram, on Flickr


----------



## WorthTheWrist

This vintage, hand-winding beauty that recently came into my possession.


----------



## Breguet7147




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DutchMongolian

Still gets me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## krisrsolebury




----------



## tomek123er

Stowa day


----------



## Fikk




----------



## mousekar75

I'm Back!! Last year I sold both of my Stowa's (Flieger klassic and a Marine Auto) and have regretted it since. Now I've acquired the Marine Original, the reason I started falling for Stowa to begin with! 
Still waiting on a Shell Cordovan from w&w, until then, it's a Clockwork Synergy nato.
Love this watch, happy to be back with the "club"!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## desmoface

Flieger on Clover Strap









Steve


----------



## DutchMongolian

First big boy watch and still in love w it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alanadel

Yo!


----------



## Ita

Ita said:


> If you are unlikely to use that strap on another watch, I'll be happy to take it off you hands for a fair price ;-)
> 
> Ita


I'm reviving this to publicly say thanks to JL Pettimore for sending me the strap from his Flieger. I wanted to pay him for it or at least cover the postage to Oz but he would accept a cent. I've just returned home from 2 weeks away, and the strap is here waiting for me. It is awesome and I'll post a couple of pics shortly of its intended/possible home. I'm concerned that the postage cost was US$14.25 and I never wanted to get this strap for zippo! Can we just have a binding Yes take the money or a Nah you're welcome binding vote?

In any case JL you are a ripper guy for sending the strap half way around the world to a new home! |>

Ita


----------



## Ita

Ita said:


> I'm reviving this to publicly say thanks to JL Pettimore for sending me the strap from his Flieger. I wanted to pay him for it or at least cover the postage to Oz but he would accept a cent. I've just returned home from 2 weeks away, and the strap is here waiting for me. It is awesome and I'll post a couple of pics shortly of its intended/possible home. I'm concerned that the postage cost was US$14.25 and I never wanted to get this strap for zippo! Can we just have a binding Yes take the money or a Nah you're welcome binding vote?
> 
> In any case JL you are a ripper guy for sending the strap half way around the world to a new home! |>
> 
> Ita












My limit of 20mm lugs... I think it looks awesome on the HKED!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Fikk said:


>


Most impressive pic and watch.


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chin.Up




----------



## mousekar75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just realized that you and I were talking about the same watch (different variations) from another thread. Sounds like we both just received these! Beautiful piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Wearing my Orient Fleiger and sure
wishin it was a Stowa!! Do that all of the
time kwcross.


----------



## Louie777

Antea


----------



## RobMc

mousekar75 said:


> Just realized that you and I were talking about the same watch (different variations) from another thread. Sounds like we both just received these! Beautiful piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great minds think alike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JL Pettimore

Ita said:


> I'm reviving this to publicly say thanks to JL Pettimore for sending me the strap from his Flieger. I wanted to pay him for it or at least cover the postage to Oz but he would accept a cent. I've just returned home from 2 weeks away, and the strap is here waiting for me. It is awesome and I'll post a couple of pics shortly of its intended/possible home. I'm concerned that the postage cost was US$14.25 and I never wanted to get this strap for zippo! Can we just have a binding Yes take the money or a Nah you're welcome binding vote?
> 
> In any case JL you are a ripper guy for sending the strap half way around the world to a new home! |>
> 
> Ita


I intended to replace the original strap from the start so it was no problem at all. Glad it went to someone that would use it.


----------



## brainless

Louie777 said:


> Antea


That is ANTEA at its best:
- no ugly window for the date
- no 'improved' logo, but the real one

Show more of 'good' ANTEA pics,

Volker :-!


----------



## heboil




----------



## B....

heboil said:


> View attachment 13004193


What a great strap to go with that shirt & jeans! .....& the watch ain't too bad either. ;-)
B.


----------



## tanzer16




----------



## ThaWatcher

Browsing with the TO2


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Came across a couple older pics mine and felt like sharing them.


----------



## heboil

On a blue sailcloth...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

heboil said:


> On a blue sailcloth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Whose strap? Very good looking!


----------



## heboil

It's a Bradystrap strap. I think it was blue with steel stitching.


----------



## iggy-th

the Limted Edition of Antea from year 2003 (watchbizz forum).

Anyone still keep this in collection ? mine is 59 b-)


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## tomek123er




----------



## WorthTheWrist

Old school.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpmbozzle

Stowa Marine on an Erika original


----------



## geegnome

Was able to get a 90th anniversary handwound baumuster directly from stowa! Just came in today!


----------



## the.hatter




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## mitchjrj

Flieger Friday...


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## infrarot123

Baumuster B Limited


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

Stowa vs GE90-115BL









Cheers...😎


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## larryinlc

Wearing my mable today


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Another happy mable owner

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

On the new strap from Mr. Sailcloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Vetinari67

wkw said:


> Another happy mable owner
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Snap! My beloved MABLE is back from Stowa hospital and purring along just fine ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

> Snap! My beloved MABLE is back from Stowa hospital and purring along just fine ...


What happened to your watch?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

Hey wkw, mine says hi...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Ita said:


> Hey wkw, mine says hi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ita
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Ita,

I always like the matt finishing of my MA. However, turns out the polished version looks really attractive too.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

wkw said:


> Hi Ita,
> 
> I always like the matt finishing of my MA. However, turns out the polished version looks really attractive too.......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. I purchased mine as a dress watch, which is why I chose the polished version. Funnily enough I wear it casually a lot and even to work where the lack of lume causes issues at times. lol
I hope you like yours as much as I like mine!
Cheers

Ita


----------



## DutchMongolian

My first big boy watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

My marine 6425 on a new Stowa croco strap. I really like the combination


----------



## commanche

Fikk said:


> My marine 6425 on a new Stowa croco strap. I really like the combination


I really hope they remake this again!


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

commanche said:


> I really hope they remake this again!


Only 100 of the planned 200 watches were made back then.
I love this marine but doubt there will be new ones.


----------



## warsh

fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great job w the strap. Not obvious, but looks great. Bravo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

warsh said:


> Great job w the strap. Not obvious, but looks great. Bravo.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mfseverini

Ita said:


> Hey wkw, mine says hi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ita
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks great! I am actually getting ready to sell my MO to purchase the Kassik with date. While I like the heritage of the MO, I really miss having the date. I will be going with the polished Klassik too although I'm not sure yet if I will get the white or silver dial.


----------



## Ita

mfseverini said:


> This looks great! I am actually getting ready to sell my MO to purchase the Kassik with date. While I like the heritage of the MO, I really miss having the date. I will be going with the polished Klassik too although I'm not sure yet if I will get the white or silver dial.


Like you I find the date handy and I always take that option if it's available, but I do have several watches without date or day-date. I really like the Marine look and I would like a MO in the collection for the pocket watch look and the HW Movt. My absolute grail is a HW Marine Chronograph.

Oh yeah, my MA has the 2824-2 top grade with blued screws which is rather attractive and very accurate.

Cheers mate...


----------



## mfseverini

Ita said:


> Like you I find the date handy and I always take that option if it's available, but I do have several watches without date or day-date. I really like the Marine look and I would like a MO in the collection for the pocket watch look and the HW Movt. My absolute grail is a HW Marine Chronograph.
> 
> Oh yeah, my MA has the 2824-2 top grade with blued screws which is rather attractive and very accurate.
> 
> Cheers mate...


Well, if you are ever interested in buying mine, please reach out. I know this isn't the correct forum for this, but I am yet to be able to post on the classifieds. You can PM me if interested and see pics of mine in the posts I have made.


----------



## mfseverini

Ita said:


> Like you I find the date handy and I always take that option if it's available, but I do have several watches without date or day-date. I really like the Marine look and I would like a MO in the collection for the pocket watch look and the HW Movt. My absolute grail is a HW Marine Chronograph.
> 
> Oh yeah, my MA has the 2824-2 top grade with blued screws which is rather attractive and very accurate.
> 
> Cheers mate...


Well, if you are ever interested in buying mine, please reach out. I know this isn't the correct forum for this, but I am yet to be able to post on the classifieds. You can PM me if interested and see pics of mine in the posts I have made.


----------



## bgn!

Wearing this one today.


----------



## Marly

love that grey dial


----------



## JacobC

Marly said:


> love that grey dial


Ditto. It's very striking.


----------



## Vetinari67

wkw said:


> What happened to your watch?


Thanks for asking, wkw. It stopping running just before the new year even when fully wound. Shipped it off to Engelsbrand and their service was excellent - Sandra even emailed me just to let me know that they had received the watch safely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Vetinari67 said:


> Thanks for asking, wkw. It stopping running just before the new year even when fully wound. Shipped it off to Engelsbrand and their service was excellent - Sandra even emailed me just to let me know that they had received the watch safely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent!

Stowa's customer service are top notch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!




----------



## DutchMongolian

Not on wrist for the shot but wearing this today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfabbri

bgn! said:


>


Great-looking Stowa! How's the comfort in the wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

gfabbri said:


> Great-looking Stowa! How's the comfort in the wrist?


Very comfortable. The case-back helps keep the sharp lines of the case away from the wrist quite well.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Back to the original Stowa strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Another Ikarus saying hi to all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!




----------



## Fikk




----------



## krisrsolebury




----------



## Fikk

Still wearing the MABLE today


----------



## StufflerMike

Decided to give the 1938 some wrist presence


----------



## larryinlc

MABLE for me too


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Just got this Vollmer Mesh in today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfabbri

fogbound said:


> Just got this Vollmer Mesh in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

gfabbri said:


> Very cool look
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Miler

Jawohl


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## hun23

HAGD


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Magnificent

Ita


----------



## wkw

Ita said:


> Magnificent
> 
> Ita


Thanks. one of my favorites

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Marine Auto (Soprod)


----------



## Tonhao

My go-to watch when I'm not feeling like bracelet or vintage...


----------



## brian2502




----------



## Tonhao

Fikk said:


> My marine 6425 on a new Stowa croco strap. I really like the combination


The very first Marine! Looks great on the croc. I wish this slightly smaller version was an option to the current original.


----------



## mnf67

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love this style chrono- seriously thinking about getting the black dial version with a hand winding movement. I wonder if Stowa would do a custom order with gold subdials and the black main dial to make a kind of reverse panda.


----------



## wkw

mnf67 said:


> Love this style chrono- seriously thinking about getting the black dial version with a hand winding movement. I wonder if Stowa would do a custom order with gold subdials and the black main dial to make a kind of reverse panda.


Reverse panda would be a killer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury




----------



## Spartan247




----------



## Fikk

I finally changed the bezel of my Prodiver blue limited to the titanium version.
The change was much easier than expected.

Rather pleased with this combo. I guess it takes a while to get used to the new look.


----------



## fogbound

This past Saturday. College grad and my Stowa Ikarus.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfabbri

Prodiver / titanium looks beautiful! I want one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tifoso

mnf67 said:


> Love this style chrono- seriously thinking about getting the black dial version with a hand winding movement. I wonder if Stowa would do a custom order with gold subdials and the black main dial to make a kind of reverse panda.


Great idea -- I had a similar thought and actually asked Stowa if they would produce a custom face, black with gold numbers, hands, and dials. Sadly, they said no.... But worth a shot, maybe you'll get them on a good day and get a different answer!


----------



## mnf67

Tifoso said:


> Great idea -- I had a similar thought and actually asked Stowa if they would produce a custom face, black with gold numbers, hands, and dials. Sadly, they said no.... But worth a shot, maybe you'll get them on a good day and get a different answer!


Too bad they wouldn't do it. The 38 chrono is such a clean design.


----------



## mfseverini

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is a great look!


----------



## mfseverini

whineboy said:


> Marine Auto (Soprod)
> 
> View attachment 13164037


I like the Klassik. Is this one with silver or white dial?


----------



## wkw

mfseverini said:


> This is a great look!


Thanks. This is one of my favorite Stowa watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

mfseverini said:


> I like the Klassik. Is this one with silver or white dial?


This is the silver dial.
The colour slightly changes with the light when the white dial is always a very pure white.


----------



## whineboy

mfseverini said:


> I like the Klassik. Is this one with silver or white dial?


Thank you. It's the silver dial.

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfabbri

Bradjhomes said:


>


Wow! Nice- is that the bronze or gold bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

gfabbri said:


> Wow! Nice- is that the bronze or gold bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the bronze


----------



## Tifoso

mnf67 said:


> Too bad they wouldn't do it. The 38 chrono is such a clean design.


It is a beautiful, timeless design for sure....


----------



## brainless

mnf67 said:


> Too bad they wouldn't do it. The 38 chrono is such a clean design.


Yes, you are totally right! It will remain a clean design as long as there is no glamour and glitter - such as golden subdials and golden hands.
Joerg Schauer is an esthete and no ringmaster, thankfully,

Volker


----------



## HamSamich9

About to pull the trigger on a Flieger Classic 40 with the ETA 2804-2 manual wind. Can't wait to get it!







Pic courtesy of Fratello Watches


----------



## CloudMountain

Tool watch + Tool knife = Tool fool


----------



## rob9765




----------



## HamSamich9

Just came in the mail today! Flieger Classic 40 Manual Wind!


----------



## iggy-th

Marine Original vs Nike Kobe X


----------



## ncb

Marine Original with Hirsch Duke grey strap.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## krisrsolebury

Late afternoon sun refracting through the front windows = new dial option for the Antea 390


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alanadel




----------



## wkw

Duplicate post 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Duplicate post 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Fikk

Flieger Friday


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Fikk

Bradjhomes said:


>


Oh you got an Icarus!


----------



## mrs_LA

I recently purchased a Stowa Flieger 40mm for my husband's 30th birthday. He wore it to work for the first time today, and sent me this picture


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> Oh you got an Icarus!


Just on loan


----------



## pmuskin01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gfabbri

Just arrived today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncb

Hirsch Ranger strap. Super comfortable, looks great.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

I am now on Team Stowa! My first no date handcranker, prefer it on the PhenomeNATO for now until my aviator straps arrive...


----------



## jasonthelee

Purchased just a month ago...still in honeymoon phase.


----------



## bgn!

Stowa Marine 20180628 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good!


----------



## wkw

Bradjhomes said:


> Looks good!


Thanks. 
This is my new favorite watch. It looks better than anticipated.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

wkw said:


> Thanks.
> This is my new favorite watch. It looks better than anticipated.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I really like it on that strap. Good choice of colors.


----------



## wkw

Jacob Casper said:


> I really like it on that strap. Good choice of colors.


Thanks. It's from RIOS1931. I like the cognac color and I think it goes well with the white dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er

123


----------



## mcaustin

Here's my Stowa!


----------



## nevillesc_ng

Just received this afternoon


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## mplsabdullah

Just received and tried on a couple different straps.









Likely stick with the Colareb for a while.


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## WatchBandit.com

Today is Vintage Stowa Time for me  I just changed my strap to a military green vintage strap from a classic black leather strap - what do you think?
Always hard to pair vintage watches with something a bit more special strap, without taking the attention away from the watch.


----------



## StufflerMike

Tried a dark brown Eulit Perlon ?


----------



## DutchMongolian

Happy Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## hungdangnguyen23

My "new" Stowa born in 2011 has landed, took off the Stowa strap it came on and mounted on a PenomenNATO


----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DutchMongolian

My one n only Stowa so far









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## signallinglink

After few months of searching. Finally proud owner of this Flieger Blue LE.
Love it!


----------



## Bradjhomes

signallinglink said:


> After few months of searching. Finally proud owner of this Flieger Blue LE.
> Love it!


Beautiful.

Enjoy


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Me and my Stowa at the gym, had to take her off before going to work on the heavy bag


----------



## Raceeend

The Stowa Flieger in his natural habitat.


----------



## Fikk

Raceeend said:


> View attachment 13307159
> 
> 
> The Stowa Flieger in his natural habitat.


I have never seen this model ;-) A new one ?


----------



## StufflerMike

Fikk said:


> I have never seen this model ;-) A new one ?


A Stowaiwc, a model for east european markets.


----------



## whineboy

Raceeend said:


> View attachment 13307159
> 
> 
> The Stowa Flieger in his natural habitat.


Confirmation that IWC copied Stowa's designs


----------



## radarcontact

stuffler said:


> A Stowaiwc, a model for east european markets.


Why east european? Is there something specific about that market differentiating it from west european?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

radarcontact said:


> Why east european? Is there something specific about that market differentiating it from west european?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


It was because of the War. There was some sensitivity in the countries of the Soviet bloc, in relation to both the wartime origins of the Baumuster A and B dials, as well as dealings with entities in the Federal Republic of Germany. So the Stowaiwcs (representing a discrete evolution of the original fliegers) were born and were distributed into Eastern Europe through a Swiss subsidiary. Production of the Stowaiwc (which incidentally, means "Stoic" in Serbo-Transylvanian) unfortunately ceased after the Quartz crisis hit.

Stowaiwcs are now quite rare. They were so successful however that a well-known Swiss watchmaker subsequently issued a homage version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

Vetinari67 said:


> It was because of the War. There was some sensitivity in the countries of the Soviet bloc, in relation to both the wartime origins of the Baumuster A and B dials, as well as dealings with entities in the Federal Republic of Germany. So the Stowaiwcs (representing a discrete evolution of the original fliegers) were born and were distributed into Eastern Europe through a Swiss subsidiary. Production of the Stowaiwc (which incidentally, means "Stoic" in Serbo-Transylvanian) unfortunately ceased after the Quartz crisis hit.
> 
> Stowaiwcs are now quite rare. They were so successful however that a well-known Swiss watchmaker subsequently issued a homage version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am amazed by your profound and deep historical knowledge. I think this information should be catalogued as revelation of WISdom and addressed in detail in the history books. Thank you for sharing it with us!

Would you be so kind to provide some information sources? If you can't - don't worry, your forum alias is more than sufficient.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

radarcontact said:


> I am amazed by your profound and deep historical knowledge. I think this information should be catalogued as revelation of WISdom and addressed in detail in the history books. Thank you for sharing it with us!
> 
> Would you be so kind to provide some information sources? If you can't - don't worry, your forum alias is more than sufficient.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


LOL. Thank you, you are too kind! *bows

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

whineboy said:


> Confirmation that IWC copied Stowa's designs


Veto!
That design isn't a copied one - Stowa never built a watch with such a run-of-the-mill face. They didn't with their vintage ones, neither with the modern ones.
Maybe IWC tried to copy, but failed,

Volker ;-)


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## HamSamich9

Custom bund strap came in today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kilo40

Stars and Stripes #28 on a Crown and Buckle NATO for today...


----------



## nevillesc_ng

Excellent watch to wear in office environment


----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ThaWatcher

Flieger friday today!


----------



## DutchMongolian

Green NATO makes it look a bit more, field watch ish?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kilo40

#28 gets a change today... to a brand new Haveston...


----------



## EZANO

Oh man this is making me miss my Stowa fleiger...


----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## Raceeend

Since I can't edit my previous and erroneous post I might as well post the picture I initially intended to post.

So here she is, my new pride and joy!


----------



## StufflerMike

radarcontact said:


> Why east european? Is there something specific about that market differentiating it from west european?


Read it as it is written, not as stowah ei doubleyou cee, phonetically it got a somehow russian termination, similar but not identical to товарищ for example.


----------



## DoktorC

Mike,
Always thought pronounced___Sto va____certainly not 'Russie'.

Please clarify.

Regards,


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

As much as I am loving smaller watches these days, not sure I'd want this in anything other than 40mm.


----------



## Fikk

DoktorC said:


> Mike,
> Always thought pronounced___Sto va____certainly not 'Russie'.
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Regards,


That was the pronunciation of Stowaiwc of course.
I'm not sure we need to continue much longer on this topic here.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevillesc_ng

Saturday afternoon


----------



## WWFII

Just in time for Flieger Friday, my brand-new Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport arrived this evening...it’s beautiful.


----------



## Tanjecterly

^^^ Ordered a Flieger Klassik Sport with a screw down crown, but it will arrive after I get back from vacation. 

Yours look gorgeous! Show more pictures when you can!


----------



## WWFII

I ordered mine with the screw-down crown, initially. I was advised by Stowa that the onion crown would still maintain the 200m water-resistance rating. So, I opted for the onion crown. 

Too busy enjoying the watch, but will take a few more photos in the near future. The thermally-blued hands are beautiful. I had to wait a month before the watch was delivered, but I feel it was well worth the wait.


----------



## dennisbible

I was trying to decide which strap to get for my incoming flieger watch and seeing some of these Colareb Venezia straps helped me choose that.


----------



## Tanjecterly

From experience, Colareb makes good straps. I'll be using that for the Klassik Sport. But I am still on the look out for more interesting straps.


----------



## WWFII

Currently on a Barton leather strap while I await the bund strap ordered a few days ago.


----------



## Alf from Germany

Here's my STOWA Antea Klassik 390 - and as the name says, it's THE "classic"; she's on my wrist right now (and has been for the last seven days or so), although it's not an actual photo (as you can see by the date ;-))...


----------



## Alf from Germany

I'm not a friend of quotes with photos, but here it's for once a must ...

Hi, krisrsolebury,

You wrote:



> Late afternoon sun refracting through the front windows = new dial option for the Antea 390
> View attachment 13224915


WHAT A PHOTO! Send it to Herrn Schauer, and I'm sure, he'll hire you as his coming watch-face designer!

More pictures like this, please

Alf


----------



## jakec

nevillesc_ng said:


> Excellent watch to wear in office environment


What strap do you have on this,if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevillesc_ng

Black dial and red shirt match quite well


----------



## WWFII

On a gray Zulu today...


----------



## WWFII

Temperature-blued hands in all their glory...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DutchMongolian

Flieger Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

My favorite pilot watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luxury554

Plälzer said:


> it´s Friday - and here is my Stowa.............:-!
> 
> View attachment 660254


nice watch


----------



## DNARNA

Flieger on green canvas....


----------



## kilo40

Partitio Stars and Stripes #28 on a TimeFactors nato


----------



## Anatoly

On custom made Horween...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWFII

Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport appears to be a strap monster. Today, it’s on a blue Perlon strap.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Stowa on Damasko suede, my favorite strap combo for this watch so far


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## Louie777

New to me Marine.


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Bought a new taupe ostrich strap for my Partitio.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fikk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## rob9765

Trying out a new cordovan strap today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Bradjhomes said:


>


 I like this model more every time I see it.


----------



## Dimardi

My current Stowas:


















































- - - Updated - - -


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

Went with this for Flieger Friday!


----------



## Tanjecterly

My one contribution to Flieger Friday. 

My brand new Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport.


----------



## P. Ortiz

Dimardi said:


> My current Stowas:
> View attachment 13398929
> View attachment 13398931
> View attachment 13398933
> View attachment 13398935
> View attachment 13398937
> View attachment 13398939
> View attachment 13398941
> View attachment 13398947
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


The numbers on your lovely Flieger appear to have a patina. Does it come that way or is it the lighting?


----------



## JacobC

P. Ortiz said:


> The numbers on your lovely Flieger appear to have a patina. Does it come that way or is it the lighting?


This model, a Partitio, comes with parchment colored lume on the white dial version.


----------



## Fikk

Jacob Casper said:


> This model, a Partitio, comes with parchment colored lume on the white dial version.


And the flieger is a 90th anniversary LE (from last year) with the "old radium" coloured luminova.


----------



## P. Ortiz

Thanks both of you, for the replies. In shopping for my own black Partitio, I was aware of the white dial model with the parchment numbers/hands. However, I wasn't aware of that 90th anniversary LE. Nice watches...all of 'em.


----------



## Fikk

The black Partitio is great, my first Stowa. I love it on a dark brown croco strap.

There were 90 pieces of almost every flieger model with this lume colour that was produced last year.

- - - Updated - - -

The black Partitio is great, my first Stowa. I love it on a dark brown croco strap.

There were 90 pieces of almost every flieger model with this lume colour that was produced last year.


----------



## Dimardi

P. Ortiz said:


> Thanks both of you, for the replies. In shopping for my own black Partitio, I was aware of the white dial model with the parchment numbers/hands. However, I wasn't aware of that 90th anniversary LE. Nice watches...all of 'em.


Fikk is correct. My Flieger was a limited Edition from Stowa last year celebrating their 90th anniversary. Mine is a 40mm, handwound, no date, no logo. 90 were made in this configuration. These limited edition watches came with the 'Old Radium' Superluminova lume which gives it the aged, off-white, parchment paper color.


----------



## Dimardi

Stowa Prodiver Blue LE


----------



## franco60

Will wear it later today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

LE Flieger Klassik B-dial handwound is very happy to bask in the sun in Germany again for the first time since it was born ... unfortunately no time to visit its relatives in Engelsbrand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Switched to the Hirsch assolutamente strap.


----------



## StufflerMike

Love the TO2


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

TO1 TESTAF


----------



## fracture.

Here's mine


----------



## Anatoly

On custom Horween strap









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missabotti

Hi.
I have had this Stowa knocking around with me since the 60's . I am now 70 and recenty found it and sent it off to a watch maker ,
He serviced it , and its running like.....clock work !!
Any body know the model or year ?
Thank you.
Missa botti


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Mine w this combo again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


?????????

Ita


----------



## wkw

Ita said:


> ?????????
> 
> Ita


Hi Ita,

This is the newest member in my Stowa family, Flieger with white dial. It's a quite special in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

wkw said:


> Hi Ita,
> 
> This is the newest member in my Stowa family, Flieger with white dial. It's a quite special in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very... I like it a lot &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## fracture.

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very cool looking watch. Basically a flieger with white dial?


----------



## wkw

Spot on - it’s essentially the same as a regular Flieger except the dial color and the choice of using the basic ETA 2824-2 movement 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JL Pettimore

Haven't posted in a while. Still enjoying my watch though. I still stare at it a lot when I wear it.



Will try to be more mindful of my fingers/camera reflecting in my photos. :roll:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullmuzzler

Stowa on Staib today


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## debasercl

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Which strap is that?


----------



## wkw

debasercl said:


> Beautiful! Which strap is that?


Thanks

It's a nylon strap I picked up at yahoo. However there's no name of the manufacturer available from the seller.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## REPPIN

wkw said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's a nylon strap I picked up at yahoo. However there's no name of the manufacturer available from the seller.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From yahoo? LOL No wonder.


----------



## Dimitar_E

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

REPPIN said:


> From yahoo? LOL No wonder.


Very true.

Happy with this strap for under 20 bucks...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

The Partition is a lume monster!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

debasercl said:


> Beautiful! Which strap is that?


Hadley-Roma or Hirsch have a Cordura strap of that style. Crown & Buckle's Phalanx line is very nice but has a more conventional box-stitch.


----------



## mitchjrj




----------



## fracture.

Dimitar_E said:


> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


Very cool watch, thank you for sharing. Is the dial completely flat (printed?) or do the numbers have some 3d effect to them? Their fliegers have a very subtle 3d effect to them and I learned I enjoy that a whole deal.

I'm thinking about a Stowa Antea or Marine, or Nomos Tangente Update as my next piece and I'm wondering about the dials, I'm afraid I might find them a little boring if they're completely flat.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## Dimitar_E

fracture. said:


> Very cool watch, thank you for sharing. Is the dial completely flat (printed?) or do the numbers have some 3d effect to them? Their fliegers have a very subtle 3d effect to them and I learned I enjoy that a whole deal.


Very, very subtle effect, less than of a flieger, but very good looking. Especially on this silver dial. May be the ones with Arabic have more pronounced.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er

old logo


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Independent George

fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blued or back hands?


----------



## fogbound

Independent George said:


> Blued or back hands?


Black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Flieger Klassik 2801 on WatchBandit Nato


----------



## Independent George

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13490091
> 
> 
> Flieger Klassik 2801 on WatchBandit Nato
> 
> View attachment 13490093


That looks good with the blue NATO.

You know what else would look good on a blue NATO?

An Ikarus with blued hands!


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Wearing my Partitio again.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## P.J.M.

Stowa Fleiger Classic 40 (logo / Hand Winding)


----------



## mitchjrj

fogbound said:


>


 That is a beautiful strap.


----------



## Anatoly

On a new custom strap









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## user384h

Simply the best


----------



## tomek123er

waiting ... for me and GF


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

Two Germans one post.


----------



## Independent George




----------



## Anatoly

Love this combo!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

I cant get enough of this strap...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## dmnc

Ikarus here too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## fracture.

dmnc said:


> Ikarus here too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that on Erikas Originals strap? It looks very nice. Great combo.


----------



## Kpf2jv

390


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

MABLE and me, waiting for lunch to be served ... she has such a polished personality!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

Here is mine today 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

My first (and more than likely not last) Stowa.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy1000




----------



## Anatoly

Cheers!









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## troy1000

Since it's my favourite watch for the last few weeks, here's another foto


----------



## soaking.fused

Found this pic of my old Docs with Flieger and wanted to share.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CortUK

This image couldn't be more testosterone-filled unless you added a set of testicles to it. Le epic.



fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

CortUK said:


> This image couldn't be more testosterone-filled unless you added a set of testicles to it. Le epic.


Lol, thanks! Can't beat what Stowa has to offer. Watches have come and gone in my collection but this Ikarus is a constant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

fogbound said:


> Lol, thanks! Can't beat what Stowa has to offer. Watches have come and gone in my collection but this Ikarus is a constant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought and thought about getting one. Just wasn't sure. I finally pulled the trigger and it's now one of my favorites in my collection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fogbound

TgeekB said:


> I thought and thought about getting one. Just wasn't sure. I finally pulled the trigger and it's now one of my favorites in my collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats on the pick up, pics!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Black Forest today.


----------



## tommyboy31

It's not a German beer, though.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

fogbound said:


> Congrats on the pick up, pics!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Flieger Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Three instances of my Stowa Marine Original "Sunphase" Edition.


----------



## zachleung

TODAY


----------



## jimmytamp

Cheers...


----------



## cadenza

A Stowa Marine Original dreams of home in the _Laguna di Venessia_.










_(Glass work by Marina e Susanna Sent, Venezia, IT)_


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche

While colleagues are not nearby 

Klassik Flieger on Staib.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Flieger Friday n my "EDC" 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Marine Original Blue L.E. on WatchGecko colored stitching leather strap...

















Unfortunately the product photos at WatchGecko don't do the strap justice. It has much more patina than shown.


----------



## jcar79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Diner at Hugo's, Munich.


----------



## Fikk




----------



## sackrace

Took this the other day for someone to check their wrist size, my favourite watch on my chicken wrist.


----------



## platinumEX

From yesterday...


----------



## cadenza

mitchjrj said:


> Marine Original Blue L.E. on WatchGecko colored stitching leather strap...
> 
> View attachment 13593049
> 
> 
> View attachment 13593053
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the product photos at WatchGecko don't do the strap justice. It has much more patina than shown.


I can't just do the "like" button on this post, sorry:
Fabulous watch and superb photos. The strap does indeed look so much better in your photos than it does on the WG website. 
Such a beautiful balance between refined and "rustic". Very, very nice.

_N.B:_ Excellent photo tutorial in your link, too. Very well done.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infrarot123




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## MBGuy




----------



## Fikk

My first modern Stowa... from the advent calendar 2013, a short while after discovering the brand.
Always a pleasure


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one, Pak...


----------



## jonobailey

May be the cheapest watch in my collection, but still one of the best- and it is still produced with the old logo!!

I like the new logo on the modern pieces, and think that it works well.

But on the classical pieces from the archive (Partitio, Antea, Marine) I think the old logo looks so much better and really adds to the piece.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

jonobailey said:


> May be the cheapest watch in my collection, but still one of the best


There is a difference between 'the cheapest watch' and 'the watch I paid least for'. Related to Stowa watches I prefer the second definition.



> But on the classical pieces from the archive (Partitio, Antea, Marine) I think the old logo looks so much better and really adds to the piece.


My thoughts exactly!

Volker ;-)


----------



## MATT1076

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## infrarot123




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FTE

1950's manual wind PUW 60


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## brainless

Hello tomek123er,

this is the chronometer version with the anthracite dial, isn't it? That model I searched for the last nine years..............without being successful.
Many congrats,


Volker ;-)


----------



## tomek123er

hi brainless,
this is the chronometer version, as rare as omega.
maybe you can ask Jorg how many anthracite he has produced.
I once asked the stuff about the issues of no logo crowns, but no answer.


----------



## tomek123er

Double post enchancer


----------



## brainless

I see,

I have to throw in one too:









Volker ;-)


----------



## cadenza

brainless said:


> I see,
> I have to throw in one too:
> 
> Volker ;-)


Oh, wow. |>

No "gap-toothed 6 o'clock date"*** makes this one really superb.

_***Lauren Hutton always looks truly fabulous with a date at 6 o'clock, I am absolutely sure. 
But, most watches with dates at 6 o'clock...much, much, much, much less so, in my opinion...._


----------



## Louie777

Time for yard work


----------



## brainless

We have seen 
- the serial EXIMA (2824-2)
- the anthracite EXIMA (chronometer)
- the EXIMA 286 (Omega mvt.)
but where is the 4th alternative of EXIMA watches, driven by the PUW 560, the only 'All German' EXIMA?

No one here to show this delicacy?



Volker :-s


----------



## infrarot123




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## cadenza

^
@ Fikk: absolutely superb.


----------



## JuNi

Black coffee, black watch...


----------



## Fikk

Still the MABLE today


----------



## Vetinari67

JuNi said:


> Black coffee, black watch...












White coffee, black watch.

Just back from open-heart watch surgery in Engelsbrand ... Good to have her back, although I think my courier desk gave Frau Hafner from Stowa a mild heart attack when they mistakenly listed the value of the watch as "EURO 83,700"!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Fikk said:


> Still the MABLE today


Stunning, really super.


----------



## StufflerMike

Prodiver White on SAT, 2018 Nov 10


----------



## Ita

Watch says the 30th! My OCD meter has gone through the roof...

Ita


----------



## brandonskinner

Do try to wind this guy up and wear (inside the house) from time to time








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

S curve










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgul3

Doing some serious pressure inducing work here. Got the watch for the job.


----------



## PapiEmi




----------



## PapiEmi

Today it's the Flieger 40 manual winding with its new nato.


----------



## PapiEmi

Deleted: Repeated


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

My stowa combo


----------



## JuNi

Vintage seatime today. Didn’t bother to correct the date...


----------



## JuNi

Long weekend in Stowa homeland. Trekking in the Black Forest


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

Partitio


----------



## brainless

Golden Sunday requires a matching timepiece......

The second pic shows the watch I will wear tomorrow, regarding weather forecast:


Volker ;-)


----------



## infrarot123

Flieger Klassik 6498 in the Office today.


----------



## brainless

Tomorrow the weather will be rainy again .........


----------



## Doulos Christos

Returned to the Stowa Squadron today.


----------



## M6TT F

My newly acquired verus. Have a nice crazy horse brown leather strap on order, being made for it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Doulos Christos said:


> Returned to the Stowa Squadron today.


Welcome back sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

I was just flipping through one of those tabloid magazines in the grocery store check-out line when much to my surprise I saw that the WUS paparazzi had found _somebody_ who had removed her Stowa MO in order to take a very, very, _very_ long and satisfying Thanksgiving nap....



Happy holidays to all!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant to ask what strap is that?


----------



## wkw

tommyboy31 said:


> I meant to ask what strap is that?


Hi Tommyboy,

It's from a German brand called RIOS1931. If memory serves, the strap is under the line of 'New Orlean'.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

It continues to be rainy here
But I don't mind at all - I've got a new umbrella,




Volker


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JL Pettimore

It's a beautiful, warm morning here. Almost 70 F! Still loving my Klassik 40. How about those blue hands? :-!



I am starting to think about my next watch. Top contenders are the Stowa Klassik Sport or the Archimede 42 GMT Flieger. I really like the looks of the Archimede but would love to have the 200m water resistance of the Stowa and the factory rubber strap. The third option is a budget buster, the new Hamilton chrono with panda dial. Probably more than I can spend.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## montydrei

wkw said:


>


Gosh, what a handsome watch! I am looking at the Marine Klassik 40 with Roman numerals, but I'm not sure my 6.5"/165mm wrists could take it!


----------



## Doulos Christos

New addition to my Stowa Squadron: 40mm HW


----------



## wkw

montydrei said:


> Gosh, what a handsome watch! I am looking at the Marine Klassik 40 with Roman numerals, but I'm not sure my 6.5"/165mm wrists could take it!


Thanks montydrei.

Mine is 7" and I think you can pull in off with 6.5". I really like the design of Marine and it's a perfect all round watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mfseverini

wkw said:


> Thanks montydrei.
> 
> Mine is 7" and I think you can pull in off with 6.5". I really like the design of Marine and it's a perfect all round watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


montydrei, you could try the new Marine Klassik 36. I have 6.75in wrists and am considering the 36mm.


----------



## cadenza

Stowa Marine Original on a jobsite, working as tirelessly and beautifully as always.


----------



## Fikk

montydrei said:


> Gosh, what a handsome watch! I am looking at the Marine Klassik 40 with Roman numerals, but I'm not sure my 6.5"/165mm wrists could take it!


I have 160mm wrists and a marine 40.
It is on the big side and the marine 36 wouldn't look bad either for sure. I guess it more depends on your liking.


----------



## Doulos Christos

😎


----------



## signallinglink

Blue limited today









Sent from my SM-A750GN using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infrarot123




----------



## mitchjrj

Marine Original Blue L.E.


----------



## grig

Stowa Bremen D1167


----------



## Zsolt Arkossy

My Antea Klassik KS just arrived! I am super happy! My second Stowa - after the Flieger Klassik 40mm Baumuster B.


----------



## Fikk

grig said:


> Stowa Bremen D1167


It was a 36mm limited edition in honour of a plane, right?


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grig

This limited edition (75 pieces) is a tribute to the airplane called "Bremen," the first airplane to make a nonstop flight across Atlantic Ocean from East to West in 1928 (The flight from East to West was the more difficult path than the flight of Charles Lindbergh in 1927 from West to East) and to commemorate the 75th anniversary of Stowa in 2002.

Case diameter: 36mm

Movement: Durowe 7420

Specs:

11.5''', = 25.6mm (diameter)
Height = 3.8mm
7/17 jewels
f = 21600 b/h
power reserve 42h

https://www.watchuseek.com/f438/stowa-flieger-bremen-d-1167-a-817806.html


----------



## iceman767

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow what a beautiful watch. Possibly one of the best chronograph dials I have ever seen.The dial is clean, minimalist and very sharp. Those heat treated blue hands are just stunning. A very honest modern take on a chronograph. Shame we don't see these in the forum that often it truly needs more publicity.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13710803
> 
> 
> View attachment 13710805


Mike,that's a real beauty !


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Well I was yesterday morning.....


----------



## wkw

iceman767 said:


> Wow what a beautiful watch. Possibly one of the best chronograph dials I have ever seen.The dial is clean, minimalist and very sharp. Those heat treated blue hands are just stunning. A very honest modern take on a chronograph. Shame we don't see these in the forum that often it truly needs more publicity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks iceman. Marine chronograph is something I really like. I purchased this piece shortly after launched and I specifically asked for a matt finishing case, which wasn't listed as an option at that time.

4 years later and I am still pleased with this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

wkw said:


> Stowa Marine Classic Chrono


What strap is that, wkw?


----------



## wkw

cadenza said:


> What strap is that, wkw?


That's grey color Duke strap from Hirsch. The size is 22/20, which I think looks better with the original 22/18. However, I need to get an extra 20mm buckle from Stowa.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

Please allow me to modify your description and add some details (in red):



grig said:


> This limited edition (75 pieces) is a tribute to the airplane called "Bremen," the first airplane to make a nonstop flight across Atlantic Ocean from East to West in 1928 (The flight from East to West was the more difficult path than the flight of Charles Lindbergh in 1927 from West to East) and to commemorate the 75th anniversary of Stowa in 2002.
> The plane was constructed in 192*7* and so it fits the '75 Years' too.
> 
> Case diameter: 36mm
> That is a very special one, my watch is using a 40 mm case..........and three other BREMEN watches I know are the same size.
> Watch height: 10,3 mm
> Lug width: 20 mm
> 
> Movement: Durowe 7420
> 
> Specs:
> 
> 11.5''', = 25.6mm (diameter)
> Height = 3.8mm
> 7/17 jewels
> f = 21600 b/h
> power reserve 42h
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f438/stowa-flieger-bremen-d-1167-a-817806.html


Volker


----------



## iceman767

wkw said:


> Thanks iceman. Marine chronograph is something I really like. I purchased this piece shortly after launched and I specifically asked for a matt finishing case, which wasn't listed as an option at that time.
> 
> 4 years later and I am still pleased with this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wkw, your matt finish is a great looking piece and looks really good on your wrist . 
I bought mine, polished, back in 2014 and it gets more wrist time than my iwc chronograph ever since .
Mine says hello










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Thanks iceman. Black gator looks perfect on yours.

I believe we have similar taste on watches. And Stowa got more wrist time than my Portuguese.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taqies

Museum edition


----------



## senatedon

Marine Classic 40 Silver on a watchgeko strap.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

Freshly cooked up custom Martu strap


----------



## senatedon

Arrived today.


----------



## senatedon

View attachment 13734307

Arrived today.


----------



## iuprof

Arrived today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

My third flieger from Stowa (after the FO and a flieger 36) just arrived home today!


----------



## iuprof

Flieger Friday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## bbjai

Everybody only looks at the front. What about the sexy back lol


----------



## Fikk




----------



## DNARNA

Classic 40 on lemon Toshi


----------



## StufflerMike

Spa & Relax at St.Wolfgang, Bad Griesbach, Bavaria.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13743003
> 
> 
> Spa & Relax at St.Wolfgang, Bad Griesbach, Bavaria.


Enjoy!


----------



## StufflerMike

Prodiver at pool


----------



## tomek123er

Merry Christmas


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## bestak

Happy Christmas / Joyeux Noël


----------



## wkw

Merry Christmas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Still wearing the Verus since I received it last week.


----------



## iuprof

Barton Gray canvas









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Went to visit OFREI today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

fogbound said:


> Went to visit OFREI today.


How was that?
Interesting place to visit irl? (I didn't even think/know one could.)


----------



## fogbound

cadenza said:


> How was that?
> Interesting place to visit irl? (I didn't even think/know one could.)


Yes, you can visit. When you arrive, you get buzzed into the building. Since it was my first time and I had never ordered online, I registered by providing my name and a phone number. To move along quickly, just prepare yourself with a list of items and their part numbers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Happy New Year's Eve









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraut783

Happy New Years!!


----------



## Liam0062

Happy new year. New member.


----------



## wkw

Happy new year to everyone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bestak

Happy New Year


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## duketogo81

Liam0062 said:


> Happy new year. New member.
> View attachment 13763561


Hi Liam,

Nice shot , beautiful watch. Is it the 36mm or 40mm ?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

duketogo81 said:


> Hi Liam,
> 
> Nice shot , beautiful watch. Is it the 36mm or 40mm ?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


To me the thinner hands are from the 40mm model


----------



## Fikk

Not a Stowa today but close enough


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duketogo81

Fikk said:


> To me the thinner hands are from the 40mm model


True . The 36mm has a double whip /leaf hand

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam0062




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

Fikk said:


> Not a Stowa today but close enough


One day ... one day I will have one of these beauties!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeabroad

I said I'd only get an Antea with the old logo . . . so I did.


----------



## Pmnealhsd

I've been hunting one of these for years. Finally got one, and I absolutely love it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Pmnealhsd said:


> I've been hunting one of these for years. Finally got one, and I absolutely love it.


Fab-you-lust!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam0062

Fikk said:


> To me the thinner hands are from the 40mm model


Correct. I have the 40.


----------



## mitchjrj

iceman767 said:


> Wkw, your matt finish is a great looking piece and looks really good on your wrist .
> I bought mine, polished, back in 2014 and it gets more wrist time than my iwc chronograph ever since .
> Mine says hello


I've adored and lusted after this chronograph series since I first saw them. Particularly the 1938 Bronze. Just beautiful timepieces.


----------



## mitchjrj

bbjai said:


> Everybody only looks at the front. What about the sexy back lol


Good call. Love the back of the Klassik 40 handwound. Beautiful and a but thinner to boot.


----------



## mitchjrj

wkw said:


> Merry Christmas


Where from the strap?


----------



## wkw

It’s a hirsch duke strap, the reference no. is 010 28 0 30 22/20


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Favorite pairing for the Flieger Klassik 40 to date from B&R Bands...


----------



## mitchjrj

wkw said:


> It's a hirsch duke strap, the reference no. is 010 28 0 30 22/20


Not surprised as I have been eyeing that for another watch - prefer the genuine alligator but a bit pricey. How do you find the quality of this one?


----------



## wkw

mitchjrj said:


> Not surprised as I have been eyeing that for another watch - prefer the genuine alligator but a bit pricey. How do you find the quality of this one?


The quality is pretty good and I have been using this strap since I got the Marine Chronograph in 2012. This watch is on rotation and the strap has been holding up well with minimal wear.

Having said that, I like the hirsch modena line a little better, as it's slightly thicker.

Happy shopping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

mitchjrj said:


> Not surprised as I have been eyeing that for another watch - prefer the genuine alligator but a bit pricey. How do you find the quality of this one?


I will second wkw's Hirsch Duke recommendation.

I just recently put a Navy one on my Stowa MO, and I am very happy with it so far. Having burned myself out researching real alligator straps, I decided that I just could not afford the good ones, so the Duke it is for now. It is clearly not the real thing, by feel, but from wearing distance it looks very good. It is also quite comfortable and feels well built. I wouldn't be surprised at all if the cost/lifetime ratio turns out to be better than a $200+ genuine alligator, actually. Plus, the Duke strap cost is much more in line with the MO cost/value imo.


----------



## tommyboy31

cadenza said:


> I will second wkw's Hirsch Duke recommendation.
> 
> I just recently put a Navy one on my Stowa MO, and I am very happy with it so far. Having burned myself out researching real alligator straps, I decided that I just could not afford the good ones, so the Duke it is for now. It is clearly not the real thing, by feel, but from wearing distance it looks very good. It is also quite comfortable and feels well built. I wouldn't be surprised at all if the cost/lifetime ratio turns out to be better than a $200+ genuine alligator, actually. Plus, the Duke strap cost is much more in line with the MO cost/value imo.


You finally got your new strap? Why haven't I seen pictures of it yet?!?!


----------



## cadenza

tommyboy31 said:


> You finally got your new strap? Why haven't I seen pictures of it yet?!?!


Ha ha! 
It was a "complete Christmas present surprise" (shhh...) from my two young nephews, then we were busy, then it was raining here, then I got lazy, just put it on the other day...I will photograph it this coming week as long as the rain stops.

Cheers!


----------



## paulhotte

I am wearing a Kleine Schauer today. From the original 400 edition, black face and hand wind.

Does that count??

At least you have one


----------



## BrandonZ

Just picked this up today. A Verus 43. I was worried it would be too large but I think its just about perfect even on my 6.75 wrist. I quit the watch game about 10 years ago and either sold or gave away my entire collection. I was just too obsessed with it. The first nice watch I had purchased was a Stowa Flieger so I figured I would go back to the start and just try and stop with one.


----------



## mfseverini

Great looking watch!!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Schoen

There was a parcel waiting for me when I came home: my first Stowa.


----------



## the.hatter

#100'ish?


----------



## BoxClever

My T02 had a brief break from its' box life today. Nice, huh? (Excuse TinyPic for always hosting my pictures sideways... not frustrating at all!).


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Trying out new straps today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiemen_S

This just in!









Tried to capture that wonderful silver and blue hands shine


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Antea 355 B2B on a new Fluco suede strap.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F

Flieger Friday lume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

love everything but why W&W gave such a super long strap............... 
even my wrist is 7" i use the second hole to belt it up.


----------



## awarren82

Getting thru the day with no date / no logo!


----------



## awarren82

Getting thru the day with no date / no logo!

View attachment 13824211


----------



## Fikk




----------



## phorty

The last two pics are such clean classic examples!


----------



## phorty

stuffler said:


> Trying out new straps today
> View attachment 13807483


Who makes this strap?


----------



## StufflerMike

phorty said:


> Who makes this strap?


WUS sponsor WatchBandit.com


----------



## fracture.

Damn I miss mine. Stowa's Flieger is such a beautiful watch.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam0062

Love this watch!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mistikalsunshine

thanks for sharing, great look. could you let me know where did u get this alligator strap?


Liam0062 said:


> Love this watch!


我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-G935F 發送


----------



## Liam0062

Thanks. It really adds to the watch. Freda Watch Straps. Made in Blackstone Valley, USA



mistikalsunshine said:


> thanks for sharing, great look. could you let me know where did u get this alligator strap?
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-G935F 發送


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Chris Thorn

omeglycine said:


>


Love these the more I look at them the more I fall for them .


----------



## Chris Thorn

omeglycine said:


>


Love these the more I look at them the more I fall for them .


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Chris Thorn said:


> Love these the more I look at them the more I fall for them .


They're awesome watches. I have this one in Ti and then a light blue dial one in SS. If I make the mental transition from wearer to wearer and collector (hoarder), I will be adding more.


----------



## Captain Willard

Had my new Flieger Classic out on the docks today. Pardon the lint on the crystal.


----------



## Julyan

Some love for the Flieger Chrono! I think it's stunning!


----------



## BriarAndBrine

While not on my wrist today, I did snap this shot of my Flieger yesterday. It'll be on my wrist tomorrow for Flieger Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Marine Chrono









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Early start with a beautiful watch...










Marine Original Blue L.E.


----------



## SJR3

Every single pic of a Stowa Flieger on this page of the thread shows the hands as black, not blue. After owning both Stowa and Archimede Fliegers, I'm so much happier with the matte heat blued steel hands of the Archimede. They always look blue. Rather than the glossy Stowa hands, which look black more often than blue. Stowa should get with the program.


----------



## StufflerMike

SJR3 said:


> Every single pic of a Stowa Flieger on this page of the thread shows the hands as black, not blue. After owning both Stowa and Archimede Fliegers, I'm so much happier with the matte heat blued steel hands of the Archimede. They always look blue. Rather than the glossy Stowa hands, which look black more often than blue. Stowa should get with the program.


Depends on lighting and angle.

Happy with Archimede's blue.









And I am happy with Universo's „Frappée, polie, bleuie" execution as well.


----------



## SJR3

stuffler said:


> And I am happy with Universo's „Frappée, polie, bleuie" execution as well.


I don't know what this means.


----------



## StufflerMike

SJR3 said:


> I don't know what this means.


Google is your friend.


----------



## SJR3

stuffler said:


> Google is your friend.


I can't be bothered.


----------



## M6TT F

I much prefer stowas subtleness over the constant blue of Archimede 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djcoronel

mitchjrj said:


> Early start with a beautiful watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marine Original Blue L.E.


what kind of strap is this? can anyone point me in the right direction to where i can buy one?

beautiful watch, by the way!


----------



## mitchjrj

djcoronel said:


> what kind of strap is this? can anyone point me in the right direction to where i can buy one?
> 
> beautiful watch, by the way!


This is the original alligator strap that came with the watch. Also added a Stowa clasp.


----------



## iceman767

My favourite Flieger bar none.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

The BMW 5xx isn't bad either ;-)


----------



## cadenza

M6TT F said:


> I much prefer stowas subtleness over the constant blue of Archimede.


+2.



SJR3 said:


> Every single pic of a Stowa Flieger on this page of the thread shows the hands as black, not blue. After owning both Stowa and Archimede Fliegers, I'm so much happier with the matte heat blued steel hands of the Archimede. They always look blue. Rather than the glossy Stowa hands, which look black more often than blue. Stowa should get with the program.


To each their own of course.

Variety is the spice of light.

I love the Stowa blued hands, and the great program they're fully with, in all their wondrous vicissitudes.


_Stowa MO contro luna._


_Stowa MO contro veneziana._


_Stowa MO contro muro._


_Stowa MO contro tronco._


_Stowa MO contro erba._


_Stowa MO contro sole._


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Titanium Limette


----------



## Andrewcm09

My first ever Flieger Friday. Just got my first Stowa, and I'm loving it! Got a new distressed brown leather strap on the way too and can't wait to get it on there. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

This week's watch so far


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle

2804-2 on the wrist today









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Flieger Friday Fire










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## StufflerMike

Prodiver White today


----------



## heboil

Flieger Saturday.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

First Stowa have been lusting over the brand for quite some time. Picked it up used and it's doing great running -2spd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLevelOne

Stopped by the outdoor show in Harrisburg PA.

Regards --------


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

TheLevelOne said:


> Stopped by the outdoor show in Harrisburg PA.
> 
> Regards --------


I wasn't aware of the show! What vendors were there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

Disregard saw the info online.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## tommyboy31

Love it


----------



## CSanter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkstarWA

Long Time Lurker, First Post


----------



## StufflerMike

Welcome to the forum and welcome to WatchUSeek as well.


----------



## chickenlittle

Fikk said:


>


I miss the old logo.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newboy4128

My first Stowa and I'm very pleased.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phorty

newboy4128 said:


> My first Stowa and I'm very pleased.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Blued hands are stunning. What diameter is the case?


----------



## newboy4128

phorty said:


> Very nice! Blued hands are stunning. What diameter is the case?


I went with the 40 mm hand wound.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfseverini

newboy4128 said:


> I went with the 40 mm hand wound.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your wrist size? It looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

newboy4128 said:


> My first Stowa and I'm very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, congratulations! Be prepared to stare at your wrist way too much now.


----------



## heboil

On a B&R strap.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## newboy4128

tommyboy31 said:


> Very nice, congratulations! Be prepared to stare at your wrist way too much now.


You are correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

chickenlittle said:


> I miss the old logo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Can't get enough of it. By the end of the month I'll have one to share here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F

Verus on a Steveostrap. Running -9SPD, from +7. Hoping it settles down?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfseverini

In the right light the blued hands really pop! This is my 36mm Marine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stowaman




----------



## TheLevelOne

Waiting on a train


----------



## CSanter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatscore

Very nice. Do they not make this watch in a dark dial anymore? I cant find it on the website.



Fikk said:


> This week's watch so far


----------



## Vetinari67

heatscore said:


> Very nice. Do they not make this watch in a dark dial anymore? I cant find it on the website.


Dial looks black in that light, but I believe that's the Marine Automatic Blue Limited Edition, which had a limited run of 250 pieces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Vetinari67 said:


> Dial looks black in that light, but I believe that's the Marine Automatic Blue Limited Edition, which had a limited run of 250 pieces.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is the marine automatic blue LE, released in 2017 for the 250 years of the city of Pforzheim.


----------



## heboil

Ikarus.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace34

Just got this today!


----------



## CSanter

New to me piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phorty

Ace34 said:


> Just got this today!


That watch changes how I feel about roman numerals!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeR10

Hi,
I am just wondering if it has any rational meaning changing a (used) Tudor BB36 for a new Stowa Pilot 36 or Marine 36 - or both? Can those compete with the Swiss in terms of quality, reliability, resale value?
Thanks.


----------



## brainless

TypeR10 said:


> Hi,
> I am just wondering if it has any rational meaning changing a (used) Tudor BB36 for a new Stowa Pilot 36 or Marine 36 - or both? Can those compete with the Swiss in terms of quality, reliability, resale value?
> Thanks.


I am just wondering if it has any rational meaning purchasing a watch for more than USD 20,-?!
How do you rate the Swiss in terms of quality, reliability, resale value? What brands are meant by the word 'Swiss'?

Volker :roll:


----------



## TypeR10

brainless said:


> I am just wondering if it has any rational meaning purchasing a watch for more than USD 20,-?!


 - True.


brainless said:


> How do you rate the Swiss in terms of quality, reliability, resale value? What brands are meant by the word 'Swiss'?


 - I meant the Tudor BB36 here, that is why I would like to hear opinion on Tudor vs Stowa clash.


----------



## cadenza

TypeR10 said:


> - True.
> - I meant the Tudor BB36 here, that is why I would like to hear opinion on Tudor vs Stowa clash.


What "clash"? They are two completely different brands, etc.

Already even the Stowa Pilot 36 and the Stowa Marine 36 are quite different animals.

Whether or not it "makes sense" to trade out a Tudor BB36 for a Stowa Marine/Pilot is a completely subjective question, to which there simply is no correct, universal, objective answer. They are all three very fine watches.


----------



## TypeR10

OMG. Thanks the reply but was a bit useless.
I was asking opinions on Tudor-Stowa comparison in terms of quality, reliability and resale value. I cannot believe they cannot be compared generally based on perceptions. I would do it for myself but I have never had Stowa that is why I thought the folks here could help. SO please of you have any, drop a comment here.


----------



## StufflerMike

TypeR10 said:


> OMG. Thanks the reply but was a bit useless.
> I was asking opinions on Tudor-Stowa comparison in terms of quality, reliability and resale value. I cannot believe they cannot be compared generally based on perceptions. I would do it for myself but I have never had Stowa that is why I thought the folks here could help. SO please of you have any, drop a comment here.


The thread title here is: *Who else is wearing a Stowa today??? Let's see them!* if you want to discuss Stowa vs. Tudor, which is apples vs. pears, please feel free to visit our Public Forum and open a thread on your inquiry over there. Thank you.


----------



## heboil

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Ikarus










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

This Sunday I am wearing my Antea LE Zegarkiclub PL


----------



## mdss68




----------



## TgeekB

stuffler said:


> This Sunday I am wearing my Antea LE Zegarkiclub PL
> 
> View attachment 13942373


Simple beauty.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Great watch! Handwound?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLevelOne

At another outdoor show this weekend.

Regards----------


----------



## njhinde

Klassik 40 - simply stunning.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke

heboil said:


> Ikarus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Such a cool watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## tomek123er

Exima on my gf hand.


----------



## Fikk

Tomek, I envy you every time you show this beauty!

Flieger Friday


----------



## heboil

On a NATO.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

Fikk said:


> Tomek, I envy you every time you show this beauty!


You are not alone! I join you in that feeling,

Volker ;-)


----------



## chickenlittle

Haveston canvas strap.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## brainless

Underrated nice and wearable 39 mm watch, driven by a reliable Swiss ETA 2660.

I like her,

Volker ;-)


----------



## heboil

MO.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

heboil said:


> MO.


Beautiful photograph (and watch). 
Is that strap black or dark, dark blue?
Specs if dark blue, please. TY.


----------



## heboil

cadenza said:


> Beautiful photograph (and watch).
> Is that strap black or dark, dark blue?
> Specs if dark blue, please. TY.


Thanks .

It is dark blue. Erika's Originals. It fits like a glove too.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

heboil said:


> Thanks .
> 
> It is dark blue. Erika's Originals. It fits like a glove too.


Excellent. Thanks much; that is a very beautiful combination.

I have read so many great reviews of the Erika's MN straps, but have never worn one.
Are they durable?

Since it is dark blue, I think I might order one.
Just to be certain, is your strap the 
"Trident MN Blue, with White centerline"?

Your MO case is brushed, correct?
How do you think that strap would look on my more formal polished MO?
Would the strap be too casual for the polished case?


----------



## heboil

Yes, the blue with the white. It is very comfortable. I also wouldn't worry about the polished vs brushed. You can order a polished hardware version (I have one in green for my Longiines Legend Diver). I think it is a match made in heaven. If you don't like it, I will refund you the price of your watch :-d. I kid of course, but I think you will like it. It looks as good in person as it does in pics. And yes... very durable so far.



cadenza said:


> Excellent. Thanks much; that is a very beautiful combination.
> 
> I have read so many great reviews of the Erika's MN straps, but have never worn one.
> Are they durable?
> 
> Since it is dark blue, I think I might order one.
> Just to be certain, is your strap the
> "Trident MN Blue, with White centerline"?
> 
> Your MO case is brushed, correct?
> How do you think that strap would look on my more formal polished MO?
> Would the strap be too casual for the polished case?


----------



## Altezahen

Love the old logo


----------



## cadenza

heboil said:


> Yes, the blue with the white. It is very comfortable. I also wouldn't worry about the polished vs brushed. You can order a polished hardware version (I have one in green for my Longiines Legend Diver). I think it is a match made in heaven. If you don't like it, I will refund you the price of your watch :-d. I kid of course, but I think you will like it. It looks as good in person as it does in pics. And yes... very durable so far.


Thank you very much for the great info.
I will seriously look at it. 
They are so expensive, though!


----------



## heboil

Ikarus. 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

brainless said:


> View attachment 13971093
> 
> 
> Underrated nice and wearable 39 mm watch, driven by a reliable Swiss ETA 2660.
> 
> I like her,
> 
> Volker ;-)


Gorgeous


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## joeabroad

Just back this morning from its visit to the Engelsbrand spa.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## njhinde

Perfect for the office. Classic style and perfect size.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

MO


----------



## brainless

This is a watch that found me two months ago:









It is an early way to show the current date by an extra hand (with a moon shaped tip) pointing at numerals in the dial's rim.
The watch is driven by a German OSCO 52 - still running strong after more than sixty years now,

Volker


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Is it wearing if it's in your hand?









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## montydrei

Joining the Stowa Owners club today with my very first: Antea Klassik 365


----------



## brainless

Today no STOWA, sorry.
This one wanted to be worn and shown on Friday:









Volker ;-)


----------



## brainless

What needs a man on a sunny Saturday?
An open roadster and a smiling Stowa watch:















HAGW,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Quenchntemper

My first new Stowa arrived 24 hours ago, my first watch with genuine heat treated blue hands. Classic 40. My second hand wound watch, and the feedback while winding is very different from my Nomos, both are enjoyable, the Stowa "talks" more. Was in the car a bit ago and thoroughly enjoyed the changing colors of the hands as the light shifted on it. Took my loupe to it and this little jewel is flawless! Nicely done Stowe. Never having a watch with a history to it, I have to say the pleasure is in the execution of the design. Clean, classic, tasty.


----------



## StufflerMike

Jörg Schauer was wearing the Stowa Flieger Verus 43 yesterday when we met in Basel.


----------



## brainless

Sundays deserve a watch with a complication:









Workplace is waiting tomorrow morning...........................................fortunately not for retired persons,

Volker :-d


----------



## Vetinari67

brainless said:


> Sundays deserve a watch with a complication:
> 
> View attachment 14004675
> 
> 
> Workplace is waiting tomorrow morning...........................................fortunately not for retired persons,
> 
> Volker :-d


Very nice! What is that watch, if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngtung.le

Got my first Stowa few days ago. Need to find some strap for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

Hello vetinari67,

why should I mind you asking? I'm happy to own this watch and glad to provide informations for my forum fellows.
This chrono was edited in 2002 to test the market for such a watch. It was the first chronograph for the 'new' Stowa company under their CEO Joerg Schauer.
It is driven by the well known ETA Valjoux 7750, modified with Geneva stripes and a golden _STOWA_ engraving in the rotor. The size is 40 mm diameter, 13,5 mm high and lugs of 20 mm. Front and back are protected by sapphire glasses and the stainless steel case is polished all over. Hands and (full hour-) dots wear luminescence.
100 pcs. were made and sold in less than no time, AFAIK.
Thereafter it took about a decade to edit the first ever serial chrono from Stowa, the '1938'.
Any questions left?

Volker;-)


----------



## brainless

Honouring the 'Watch of the Year 2019' (classic style), elected by German readers of three nationwide magazines:

- my watch is missing the red color on the second's hand only - b-)









Volker ;-)


----------



## TgeekB

brainless said:


> Hello vetinari67,
> 
> why should I mind you asking? I'm happy to own this watch and glad to provide informations for my forum fellows.
> This chrono was edited in 2002 to test the market for such a watch. It was the first chronograph for the 'new' Stowa company under their CEO Joerg Schauer.
> It is driven by the well known ETA Valjoux 7750, modified with Geneva stripes and a golden _STOWA_ engraving in the rotor. The size is 40 mm diameter, 13,5 mm high and lugs of 20 mm. Front and back are protected by sapphire glasses and the stainless steel case is polished all over. Hands and (full hour-) dots wear luminescence.
> 100 pcs. were made and sold in less than no time, AFAIK.
> Thereafter it took about a decade to edit the first ever serial chrono from Stowa, the '1938'.
> Any questions left?
> 
> Volker;-)


Extremely interesting. Thank you!
I recently purchased a 1938. Beautiful Chrono.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TgeekB

brainless said:


> Honouring the 'Watch of the Year 2019' (classic style), elected by German readers of three nationwide magazines:
> 
> - my watch is missing the red color on the second's hand only - b-)
> 
> View attachment 14007083
> 
> 
> Volker ;-)


I sold my black one and got the Blau.
Love the Partitio!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## montydrei

Perhaps this is cheating as I am not wearing it, but here's my Antea Klassik 365 on top of a nice coffee from a local place.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

Currently it is the Antea 390, riding on my wrist.
Simple, clear and true. Black on white. 
Genuine logo and *no* date hole disturbing the dial's harmony!

Volker ;-)


----------



## heboil

Today's entry...










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporer

Trying my artillery black strap on my seatime. edited by mod


----------



## Vetinari67

brainless said:


> Hello vetinari67,
> 
> why should I mind you asking? I'm happy to own this watch and glad to provide informations for my forum fellows.
> This chrono was edited in 2002 to test the market for such a watch. It was the first chronograph for the 'new' Stowa company under their CEO Joerg Schauer.
> It is driven by the well known ETA Valjoux 7750, modified with Geneva stripes and a golden _STOWA_ engraving in the rotor. The size is 40 mm diameter, 13,5 mm high and lugs of 20 mm. Front and back are protected by sapphire glasses and the stainless steel case is polished all over. Hands and (full hour-) dots wear luminescence.
> 100 pcs. were made and sold in less than no time, AFAIK.
> Thereafter it took about a decade to edit the first ever serial chrono from Stowa, the '1938'.
> Any questions left?
> 
> Volker;-)


Haha, many thanks, Volker! That is probably the most comprehensive and informative reply I have ever received on WUS. 

I really like the fact that it is so rare, and is 40mm to boot. I know I have mentioned this in passing before - but you really have an amazing collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Double post thanks to the wonderful Tapatalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

On suede.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## miquel99




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Willard

heboil said:


> On suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Great combo!


----------



## miquel99

Today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSamich9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miquel99




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ




----------



## B....

B.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## miquel99




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk




----------



## ngtung.le

B.... said:


> View attachment 14037373
> 
> 
> View attachment 14037387
> 
> 
> B.


Is it the LE 36 Flieger? Looks really nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngtung.le

Klassik 40 on Nato for today. I am heading to the library preparing for the midterm next week. So scared 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLevelOne

Spent some time at the archery range today.

Regards-----------


----------



## Hary

I'm back after 10 years absence, with my beloved Antea. Have difficulty to upload my 80th anniversary Antea


----------



## B....

ngtung.le said:


> Is it the LE 36 Flieger? Looks really nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Yes sir, it is indeed. 90th anniversary LE Flieger 36 hand wind. Today it's on a Toshi *Petrol* (colour) leather strap. Of the few Toshi straps I have for it, this is my favourite. Built a nice patina & the greenish blue makes the colour of the numerals really jump.(more than is apparent in the photo). 
B.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miquel99

With a dark blue cocro


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miquel99




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## miquel99




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PaddyChicago

Flieger Classic 40 No Date No Logo


----------



## PaddyChicago

Flieger Classic 40 No Date No Logo

View attachment 14085603


----------



## jakec

miquel99 said:


> View attachment 14084863


I never get tired of looking at this watch.


----------



## Vetinari67

Waiting at the airport in Kuching, Borneo, for the plane back to West Malaysia ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mfseverini

This looks great!


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Mister X

U'i. maikaʻi loa. ʻoiaʻiʻo. (schön. gut. wahr.)


----------



## troy1000




----------



## jmai

Partitio on a Spiedel!


----------



## joeabroad




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

jmai said:


> Partitio on a Spiedel!
> 
> View attachment 14103865


What's a spiedel?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry828

Marine, 3 weeks old










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonwalker239

Vintage Friday


----------



## brainless

warsh said:


> What's a spiedel?


A 'spiedel' is an error, a 'speidel' is a watchband, particularly a metal watchband:
https://speidel.com/collections/all-watchbands

Volker ;-)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B....




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

TO2 today


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X

Purity of purpose, clarity in design, perfection for Flieger Friday...


----------



## DutchMongolian

It's been awhile since I actually wore my Stowa so here you go









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperOrbital

wkw said:


>


What is this, exactly?


----------



## 4jamie

View attachment A82FFDBB-0482-4F0B-BB6C-68CF385A1F94.jpg


----------



## wkw

SuperOrbital said:


> What is this, exactly?


An special ordered marine automatic watch with hands from Flieger. My first Stowa back in 2006.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperOrbital

wkw said:


> An special ordered marine automatic watch with hands from Flieger. My first Stowa back in 2006.


That's exactly what it looks like, thanks for confirming.


----------



## daytripper

Placed an order for a 36mm classic, can't wait


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## Louie777

Marine Monday


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joeabroad

New watch, old strap.


----------



## brainless

Old watch, new strap









Volker ;-)


----------



## adeutsch

Great looking watches!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

new new for flieger friday, just arrived yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Flieger today









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

Marine 36 Roman on a new dark blue Hirsch strap. It really seems to pull out the blued hands.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazanaa

woiter said:


> Marine 36 Roman on a new dark blue Hirsch strap. It really seems to pull out the blued hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Finally saw Marine 36 with matte case! It looks awesome. Could you please share some more wrist shots??


----------



## woiter

Bazanaa said:


> Finally saw Marine 36 with matte case! It looks awesome. Could you please share some more wrist shots??


Sure thing. I picked it up at the last Christmas sale. The listing didn't even specify a matte case, so let's just say I was pleasantly surprised.

I don't have a polished version to compare it to, but I feel it makes for a slightly more subdued look. Perfect for everyday wear. With the roman numerals and lack of date display it could even make for a decent dress piece (if need be). The brushed case will also probably hold up better in the long run. This was my first Stowa, but certainly won't be my last. Next target is probably an antea ks with rose dial.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazanaa

woiter said:


> Sure thing. I picked it up at the last Christmas sale. The listing didn't even specify a matte case, so let's just say I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> I don't have a polished version to compare it to, but I feel it makes for a slightly more subdued look. Perfect for everyday wear. With the roman numerals and lack of date display it could even make for a decent dress piece (if need be). The brushed case will also probably hold up better in the long run. This was my first Stowa, but certainly won't be my last. Next target is probably an antea ks with rose dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much! It looks amazing!


----------



## Fikk

Flieger friday!


----------



## Fikk

Flieger friday!


----------



## groooooove

i don't own one of these... i'm just here to enjoy everyone else's photos.... 

just wanted to pop in and say i think these have the coolest onion crown i've ever seen.


----------



## HamSamich9

It's always a bit tricky to capture those blued hands...


----------



## HamSamich9

It's always a bit tricky to capture those blued hands...

View attachment 14193433


----------



## Temps Perdu

HamSamich9 said:


> It's always a bit tricky to capture those blued hands...
> 
> View attachment 14193433


Agreed! No glare, no blue hands or glare with blue hands is usually the choice.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Still wearing the Verus


----------



## fracture.

Had to rebuy it. Still absolutely love the watch.


----------



## woiter

The marine 36 is back on the wrist. Although with summer finally kicking of here in Vienna, I'm thinking of changing the strap to either a mesh or a blue perlon... Will probably do a little fashion show in a couple days...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

The marine 36 on mesh... Wears extremely comfortable.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

My new flieger 40 on a nato strap.
From yesterday though, initially posted on my instagr.am/lifeofmiquel
The watch feels amazing....









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## martyINaustin

thanks to a fine WUS member i'm wearing his old, my new Ikarus!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

martyINaustin said:


> thanks to a fine WUS member i'm wearing his old, my new Ikarus!
> 
> View attachment 14212189


Hey, I like it! Where did you get it? 
Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sabarig

Got the marine 36mm this week. Love it









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeR10

I am about to buy an auto with roman numerals but not sure about the size.
as I am afraid of wearing too big despite its diameter. 
I have a Tudor Black bay 36 which size is perfect (44 mm L2L, 30 mm dial diameter).
Is that a chance to post a photo of a Marine 36 put next to a Tudor BB36 or similar watch like a Rolex DJ etc to let me compare how they wear, please?
Thanks.


----------



## fenian

HamSamich9 said:


> It's always a bit tricky to capture those blued hands...
> 
> View attachment 14193433


Amazing! Handwound?


----------



## HamSamich9

fenian said:


> Amazing! Handwound?


Automatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawntheSheep

My favorite Stowa so far









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er

Pilot piatek


----------



## redmy

HamSamich9 said:


> It's always a bit tricky to capture those blued hands...
> 
> View attachment 14193433


Beautiful capture still. Nice strap also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## tomek123er

one of only twenty-four


----------



## woiter

As promised earlier, I now also have a blue Eulit perlon 18mm strap to go with the little marine 36. There was a little mixup with watchbandit where I order several perlon straps, but this was quickly and easily resolved. As predicted, the blue perlon really makes the hands pop. The perfect everyday wear for summer in my opinion









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Watchbandoit ? You mean WatchBandit, right ?


----------



## woiter

stuffler said:


> Watchbandoit ? You mean WatchBandit, right ?


Yep, silly typo...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee

woiter said:


> As promised earlier, I now also have a blue Eulit perlon 18mm strap to go with the little marine 36. There was a little mixup with watchbandit where I order several perlon straps, but this was quickly and easily resolved. As predicted, the blue perlon really makes the hands pop. The perfect everyday wear for summer in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Looks good. Is this the Kristall or Panama eulit?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

cdonald said:


> Looks good. Is this the Kristall or Panama eulit?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


It is the Kristall. Panama doesn't come in 18mm afaik. Interestingly the Panama has the strap stitched onto the buckle, while the Kristall is just looped through.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee

Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## redmy




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## M6TT F

Flieger Freitag









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

90th Anniversary LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## Furball




----------



## cadenza

Furball said:


> View attachment 14252845


^
Holy high-res big-loup ultra-close pixel peepers, Stowaman! 

Wonderful detail, seriously.


----------



## Furball

cadenza said:


> ^
> Holy high-res big-loup ultra-close pixel peepers, Stowaman!
> 
> Wonderful detail, seriously.


Oh, thank you sir! I operate on the 100/1 rule, which assumes that if I take one hundred photos I will accidentally take a good one.


----------



## khd

Love the blue hands


----------



## redmy

New strap!


----------



## Conrady

Got mine yesterday... I'm in a happy place right now.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## Mainspring13

I took delivery of my first ever flieger yesterday. It's gorgeous! my only regret is waiting this long. I've been following Stowa and their flieger back since when they were only $600. better late then never!

imho, best flieger on the market today, regardless of price.

View attachment _DSC1176.jpg


View attachment _DSC1195.jpg


----------



## woiter

The brushed marine 36 is back on my wrist









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pstjohn

Marine 36 on a Theo & Harris type 1 strap


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er

Little s


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa TO2 on the beach


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## Mirosuaw

Hi,
My only one (so far) Stowa.


----------



## Mirosuaw

Is anybody else wearing Stowa today?


----------



## woiter

Mirosuaw said:


> Is anybody else wearing Stowa today?


Of course









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gohmdoree

Mirosuaw said:


> Hi,
> My only one (so far) Stowa.


That is a nice Stowa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Prodiver White dial....









....on a hike....


----------



## tsteph12

Good looking shoes Mike!


----------



## Liam0062

My new Partitio arrived last Friday.


----------



## kiwi71

Just received this, my first Stowa! Picked it up through the recent "special offers" and couldn't be happier. I don't know if other Ikarus owners would agree, but it seems really difficult to pick up the true essence of this watch in a photo. It's very impressive in person! Especially the blued hands. And Stowa was really great in providing the strap of my choice and installing the deployant clasp for me.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

kiwi71 said:


> Just received this, my first Stowa! Picked it up through the recent "special offers" and couldn't be happier. I don't know if other Ikarus owners would agree, but it seems really difficult to pick up the true essence of this watch in a photo. It's very impressive in person! Especially the blued hands. And Stowa was really great in providing the strap of my choice and installing the deployant clasp for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had one but recently sold it to cut down on all the watches I had accumulated. It's a beauty, that's for sure. I was sad to let it go. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kiwi71

TgeekB said:


> Had one but recently sold it to cut down on all the watches I had accumulated. It's a beauty, that's for sure. I was sad to let it go.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


And I'm actually going to sell a couple pieces to make room for this. A Stowa was a long time coming for me. I've been a fan for a long time. I ordered a classic black dial Flieger about 8 years ago and then got cold feet and cancelled my order, but I always kind of regretted that. Then last year I almost ordered it again as my first classic Flieger, but ended up buying an IWC Mark XV instead, which I absolutely love but still craved a Stowa. The Ikarus is such a unique piece that I don't think it's redundant next to the IWC. When it came up in the recent deals in the exact configuration I was seeking (manual wind/blued hands), I had to jump on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

kiwi71 said:


> And I'm actually going to sell a couple pieces to make room for this. A Stowa was a long time coming for me. I've been a fan for a long time. I ordered a classic black dial Flieger about 8 years ago and then got cold feet and cancelled my order, but I always kind of regretted that. Then last year I almost ordered it again as my first classic Flieger, but ended up buying an IWC Mark XV instead, which I absolutely love but still craved a Stowa. The Ikarus is such a unique piece that I don't think it's redundant next to the IWC. When it came up in the recent deals in the exact configuration I was seeking (manual wind/blued hands), I had to jump on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stowa is one of my favorite brands. Have had a few. I still have a Partitio Blau and Marine Original.
You get great bang for the buck!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cadenza

"Stowa 'Marine Original' Waiting For Moonrise"
_Los Angeles, 10 July 2019._

_(Polished MO, on a Clockwork Synergy Navy Blue Perlon summer strap.)_


----------



## Rocky Mountain Region

This one is not currently on my wrist but gets plenty of wrist time. My first Stowa. Expectations exceeded. I like the proportions. Thought it would be to 'chunky' on my 6.75 wrist but not at all. It looks and feels just right. Maybe even better than my Mark XVIII.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec

Rocky Mountain Region said:


> This one is not currently on my wrist but gets plenty of wrist time. My first Stowa. Expectations exceeded. I like the proportions. Thought it would be to 'chunky' on my 6.75 wrist but not at all. It looks and feels just right. Maybe even better than my Mark XVIII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that you have on?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Region

jakec said:


> What strap is that you have on?


I am addicted to Jack-Foster straps. Small shop and great product. Came across them randomly and have them on most of my Pilots. I've got one on its way for my Mark XVIII LPP that I'm hoping will look nice. (I keep checking the mail box!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec

Makes a good looking combo. I'll be checking them out.


----------



## mrplow25

Stowa Flieger with old logo and Staib Mesh, excellent combo for the summer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## ofted42

Marine Original, the perfect watch for making those near you in meetings go slightly insane. (tick tick tick tick)


----------



## cadenza

ofted42 said:


> Marine Original, the perfect watch for making those near you in meetings go slightly insane. (tick tick tick tick)


If yours is that loud you either work with Marvel superheros, in a resonance chamber, or both.

Nice photos though.

Here is mine with our Marvel superhero, in our resonance chamber, not bothered in the least (snore snore snore snore). ;-)


----------



## ofted42

cadenza said:


> If yours is that loud you either work with Marvel superheros, in a resonance chamber, or both.
> 
> Nice photos though.
> 
> Here is mine with our Marvel superhero, in our resonance chamber, not bothered in the least (snore snore snore snore). ;-)


Neither unfortunately, but it's right on the edge of audible from about 3 feet when sitting at a hard conference table in a quiet room. Guy to my left kept glancing over like something was irritating him and he couldn't figure out what. ;-)

Nice picture, looks very peaceful


----------



## cadenza

ofted42 said:


> Neither unfortunately, but it's right on the edge of audible from about 3 feet when sitting at a hard conference table in a quiet room. Guy to my left kept glancing over like something was irritating him and he couldn't figure out what. ;-)
> 
> Nice picture, looks very peaceful


How odd. 
I was wearing mine today, in my studio, all hard surfaces, no carpet/wall coverings/upholstered furniture, and it is inaudible on my wrist. I just put in on my desk, 10" away: inaudible, and I have good hearing. I really have to hold it by my ear to hear it. Hearing it from 3 feet away in a room with other people seems very strange.


----------



## ofted42

cadenza said:


> How odd.
> I was wearing mine today, in my studio, all hard surfaces, no carpet/wall coverings/upholstered furniture, and it is inaudible on my wrist. I just put in on my desk, 10" away: inaudible, and I have good hearing. I really have to hold it by my ear to hear it. Hearing it from 3 feet away in a room with other people seems very strange.


Not sure why it would be different, I assumed it was the pocket watch movement inside since my actual pocket watches are loud as heck. Got it on right now at my desk and when I pause typing I can hear it ticking away. If I set it on the desk or on my dresser it amplifies it a bit too, can hear it while walking by in the bedroom. Maybe it's contacting the case in a funny way and it's making it louder. Either way, I like the noise. Reminds me to take a breath and go a little slower.


----------



## gohmdoree

I can hear it but I don’t think too loud. Maybe your coworker has supersonic hearing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

ofted42 said:


> Not sure why it would be different, I assumed it was the pocket watch movement inside since my actual pocket watches are loud as heck. Got it on right now at my desk and when I pause typing I can hear it ticking away. If I set it on the desk or on my dresser it amplifies it a bit too, can hear it while walking by in the bedroom. Maybe it's contacting the case in a funny way and it's making it louder. Either way, I like the noise. Reminds me to take a breath and go a little slower.


Really odd. I have no idea. I swear I cannot hear mine unless it is right next to my ear, and our movements are identical, both Unitas 6498, maybe even born on the same day. Your Stowa serial number is 3978, mine is 3966. That's pretty close, about as close as my watch needs to be before I can hear it ticking away. :-s

I have no idea how you can hear yours on the desk or dresser, while you are walking to another room. That seems _very_ loud.


----------



## tomek123er

Not flieger nor friday


----------



## Liam0062




----------



## gohmdoree

Liam0062 said:


> View attachment 14320665


That is a very handsome shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Liam0062 said:


> View attachment 14320665


Superb photo. Beautiful watch. Great colors.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd

So hard to get a photo of the blue hands - this is one watch that looks 100% nicer in real life than online :-!


----------



## m93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gohmdoree

On a new strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redmy

m93 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice white dial


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

New-to-me handwound B-Dial


----------



## Fikk

AlphaEchoAlpha said:


> View attachment 14332487
> 
> 
> New-to-me handwound B-Dial


Congrats! This model is tempting me more and more!


----------



## tomek123er

Red second


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## joeabroad

I may be drooling a bit (quite a bit) over the new LEs, but I don't think I can go wrong with my KS.


----------



## woiter

Hanging out at a conference in boston. Brought two watches. My stowa Marine 36mm on perlon and my seiko sarb017 on a bracelet. Seiko time tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

AlphaEchoAlpha said:


> New-to-me handwound B-Dial


What strap is that? I like it a lot.


----------



## fracture.

AlphaEchoAlpha said:


> New-to-me handwound B-Dial


What strap is that? I like it a lot.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## njhinde

Stunning watch at a beautiful beach in Spain. Just love the lime green dial standing out from the titanium case and bracelet.









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Stowa MO
*"Once Upon a Time in the Hollywood-adjacent West (Driveway Action Sequence)"*
Starring: Piccola (and a Stowa MO)
_Los Angeles, 29 July 2019_


----------



## Vetinari67

cadenza said:


> *"Once Upon a Time in the Hollywood-adjacent West (Driveway Action Sequence)"*
> Starring: Piccola (and a Stowa MO)
> _Los Angeles, 29 July 2019_


Haha, cute dog! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Vetinari67 said:


> Haha, cute dog!


She is great, and very dear. She showed up at the house one day about 12-13 years as an abandoned mutt, looked through the screen door (luckily the front door was open), hopped up the front porch steps, and said, "Hey! My new home! Let me in!". She knew. She has been a complete joy ever since; is very old now; almost completely blind but soldiers on; has always had a heart of gold, very positive. We all say it, but this love really is like few others.


----------



## moberf

Just received the MO Red60 yesterday. I love it! Almost wish I could wear it upside down so I could just look at the movement.


----------



## fracture.

They say Flieger fridays, but it’s been more like flieger almost everyday since I received this one couple of months ago.


----------



## chickenlittle

Stowa on a Saturday.

They improved the flieger straps. Rivets now matte like the case (they used to be polished like mirrors). The black seems a deeper black than before.









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

Sure, I'll throw it on









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinbv2003

SMOR60


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## gohmdoree

sorinbv2003 said:


> SMOR60


Nice limited edition in red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varunmk123

Stowa Partitio Grey Limited Edition 









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Holiday watch


----------



## Demokritos

Flieger today.


----------



## sorinbv2003

gohmdoree said:


> sorinbv2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SMOR60
> 
> 
> 
> Nice limited edition in red
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you. It is a wonderful watch. The dial have a worm color.


----------



## sorinbv2003

With bracelet....


----------



## woiter

Stowa marine 36, brushed case on a eulit perlon. Just fantastically comfortable as an everyday piece in summer.










Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## gohmdoree

Here is my MO on a David Lane band

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinbv2003

gohmdoree said:


> Here is my MO on a David Lane band
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo! ?


----------



## EB2429




----------



## bunnswatch

Mine just came in today. Literally sitting at home with it on!


----------



## Fikk

Back to work. After 3 weeks of Prodiver, the other watches were feeling alone in their box.


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Me  but I want to sell it actually....


----------



## Buddy Shagmore

My new Flieger white dial


----------



## Rickster27b

I just received my *Stowa Flieger Classic 40 Baumuster B *dial today. Found it on WUS Private sell forum. Still under warranty, looks immaculate to me. Fits my wrist perfectly. Hand wind movement is smooth and quiet. So far so good. At last I have a Stowa hand wind!

Things I like : Hand wind movement - nicely finished, but not elaborate -

historically accurate number engraved on case side,

modern rendition of the 'Onion Crown'

because it is a thin 10mm thick, it rests low and looks proper on my 6.7" wrist -

the overall quality is superb. ..

WOW


----------



## hahaha3111

I did not choose one with logo when I owned my first Stowa Flieger. And after years, I found the one with old logo is very attractive.
So I acquired one from the 2nd hand market and it just has backed from Stowa after service.

Very nice:-!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## vbob

Beautiful watch beautiful pic...I have a TO2 Sport on order.


----------



## panda-R

New flieger grey limited.










Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er

Goldie oldie


----------



## Rickster27b

A new strap for my Stowa Flieger 40mm Klassic B dial... a Vintage Brogue by Geckota.


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Antea B2B on suede today









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caso

Just received my Antea KS today after an exquisitely tortuous one month wait! Immediately put it on a Rios shell cordovan strap. The size is perfect, the watch is simply gorgeous.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

tomek123er said:


> Goldie oldie


Superb.


----------



## sorinbv2003

A great piece ....


----------



## SiebSp

My Antea KS gold dial arrived just this morning, so of course I am wearing it.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

SiebSp said:


> View attachment 14465631
> 
> 
> My Antea KS gold dial arrived just this morning, so of course I am wearing it.


More pictures please!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkimtokyo

me. stowa mo.


----------



## woiter

Peak summer is over. Perlon and mesh is gone. Back is the leather on my marine 36.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## esteban1925

jkimtokyo said:


> me. stowa mo.


Keep going back and forth on whether to get one of these. Wearing quite nice.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

the my-all-time favourite !!
STOWA MARINE ORIGINAL SILVER DIAL

Blue Jeans Blue Shirt and Blue Steel ;-)


----------



## RussMurray

Just ordered my first Stowa yesterday, so it will be a few weeks before I can post a few photos. I'm kinda pumped!


----------



## moberf

Yep, Summer is gone and the rain has arrived here in the PNW so it’s time to change straps. Maybe I should think about a rubber strap for my MO, Red 60. ;-)


----------



## moberf

RussMurray said:


> Just ordered my first Stowa yesterday, so it will be a few weeks before I can post a few photos. I'm kinda pumped!


What did you decide on? 
My Stowa was my final watch purchase so I must live vicariously thru others buying new watches.


----------



## RussMurray

moberf said:


> What did you decide on?
> My Stowa was my final watch purchase so I must live vicariously thru others buying new watches.


Your final watch purchase? Hmm, that may take some discipline..I've ordered the Partitio with the white dial, red seconds hand and hand winding movement.


----------



## jbetts1790

Just received my new Flieger LE grey!


----------



## tomek123er

Antea 390


----------



## sorinbv2003

SMO Red 60


----------



## sorinbv2003

.


----------



## panda-R

Grey flieger on a custom shell cordovan strap.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## woiter

Marine 36, roman, brushed case. Perfect for the office and slightly formal scenarios.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caso

Just received the limited edition Partitio! It's such a great watch.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

Lume shot ok? Grey flieger 40.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er

My oldest Stowa


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The strangely endearing result of a night of forbidden passion between a Flieger and a Marine Watch, deep in the Black Forest ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

Vetinari67 said:


> The strangely endearing result of a night of forbidden passion between a Flieger and a Marine Watch, deep in the Black Forest ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So is it a flarine or marieger watch?

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## wkw

Vetinari67 said:


> The strangely endearing result of a night of forbidden passion between a Flieger and a Marine Watch, deep in the Black Forest ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a marine automatic fitted with Flieger hour and minute hands, along with a matt finishing case. This is my very first Stowa watch back in 2006. I really appreciate the custom work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

woiter said:


> So is it a flarine or marieger watch?
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


Normally I'd say it's a Stowa..... but I think it's leaning toward marieger as it has a strong accent towards marine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

Stowa marine 36 back on a blue hirsh strap. Great to have with me on a stroll through the Viennese vineyards.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Flieger Weiss hand wind today.


----------



## Mister X

Lots of white today.


----------



## wkw

Another white...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demokritos

Sunbath


----------



## Vetinari67

Not from today, apologies ... but MABLE has been a steadfast and reliable companion throughout a series of late night vigils at the office this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## tomek123er

maybe someone wants to sell PUW?


----------



## pallas

Mister X said:


> Lots of white today.


I see a Visconti, nice Italian pen 

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

I'll play along:










whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## Rickster27b

Look what showed up from FedX this morning! My Partitio Handwind. I ordered it on 9/12 &#8230; received 10/07 .. Less than a month. Not bad for a hand made to order and shipped from Germany to Maine US... Really gorgeous (In my mind). I ended up choosing a simple design - easy to read, not particularly showy - just an elegant piece for my everyday wear. The supplied black strap was actually quite nice and comfortable, but I switched out for my favorite Horween Brown strap from Popov Leather. (Black was a bit too dressy for me). 37mm diameter case, 9.8mm thin, 46.5 Lug to Lug.. fits my 180mm wrist perfectly. A beautiful display back for the ETA 2804 movement in the best finish with code de geneve and blued screws.

Thank you Stowa.

Rick


----------



## fracture.

Gorgeous and it really does fit you perfectly. Strap looks amazing. Congrats and hope you enjoy it for many years to come!


----------



## shintomagic

My Stowa Flieger 40mm Logo No Date on a really cool BluShark camo nato strap!


----------



## sorinbv2003

M.O. RED 60


----------



## robi1138

The wonderful TO1


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

I finally get to post on this thread. Picked up my first Stowa at the post office today!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Matei Radulescu

Sunday car wash!
Have a good one guys!









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk
instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## Matei Radulescu

..monday blues









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk
instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## woiter

Marine 36









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## M6TT F

Verus on a whiskey strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

The Marine Original Blue L.E. doesn't see that much wrist time...but whenever I grab I'm still stunned how beautiful it is. Let down only by a an overly reflective crystal.


----------



## Matei Radulescu

M6TT F said:


> Verus on a whiskey strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Flieger 40 Klassik on a whiskey strap 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk
instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Pawel_Korab said:


> For me it is also Flieger Logo&Date Friday :-!
> View attachment 660629
> 
> Sorry fot the creepy picture - quick BB shot :-s
> And of course it's COSC version which makes me happy to look for both sides of the watch
> View attachment 660626
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend Girls and Boys!


Why doesn't mine have an onion crown? Not sure I wanted it anyway but am just curious. Was produced in 2012 apparently.









instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## mitchjrj

MOBLE...


----------



## Christo

That is stunning, very envious


mitchjrj said:


> MOBLE...


----------



## CSanter

Windup Fair today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske




----------



## jmariorebelo

CSanter said:


> Windup Fair today


Is that a bronze case?


----------



## CSanter

Yes it is. Jorg described it as a prepatina’d case. I’m not sure of the exact make up of the bronze, but he did mention staying away from a bright aluminum alloy type bronze. How exactly he is choosing case colors for the bronze (more than likely Copper Tin) he has yet to release. But a Flieger and Marine model are likely according to him.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec

CSanter said:


> Yes it is. Jorg described it as a prepatina'd case. I'm not sure of the exact make up of the bronze, but he did mention staying away from a bright aluminum alloy type bronze. How exactly he is choosing case colors for the bronze (more than likely Copper Tin) he has yet to release. But a Flieger and Marine model are likely according to him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look forward to a Flieger release.


----------



## erikclabaugh

Just picked this one up. Haven't had a Stowa in 5 or 6 years. It's great to have one back in the stable!


----------



## joeabroad

Well, I decided I really like the BtoB in black.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Liam0062




----------



## Rickster27b

The Partitio is very popular today!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

mitchjrj said:


> The Marine Original Blue L.E. doesn't see that much wrist time...but whenever I grab I'm still stunned how beautiful it is. Let down only by a an overly reflective crystal.


Yeah, I had the same issue. I would have kept it if the crystal was better.


----------



## whineboy

Marine auto in the fading afternoon light. Haven't worn it in 6 weeks, I forgot what a nice size this timepiece is.


----------



## Fikk

Rickster27b said:


> The Partitio is very popular today!
> 
> View attachment 14606195


I'm also wearing mine for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## StufflerMike

The Stowa Verus Black Forest Limited Edition got new shoes today.









Wasn't that exited about the Stowa black leather strap which came with the BFLE and put it on a Makine Eksen - A new to me Nato strap. The gimmick: The strap made by timemachine.fi is elastic and therefore very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Hutch BMX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

Marine 36, back on the wrist. Very comfortable with a hirsch strap + deployant.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Redditditdadu

I am!!


----------



## Matei Radulescu

#MeToo









instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Bouske




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## cdnitguy




----------



## debasercl

We are!


----------



## debasercl

double post


----------



## Rickster27b

Love the Partitio!


----------



## Matei Radulescu

instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## Bouske




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## BRN

Bouske said:


>


The Verus is slowly growing on me. The only thing that prevents me from really considering it is the lack of a counter balance on the seconds hand. I wonder if Stowa can add a custom seconds hand with counter balance.


----------



## Fergfour

The lack of a seconds counterbalance is one reason why I like the Verus. In certain lighting it looks like the hands are just floating in space.


----------



## Mister X

Flying out the door for lunch finally.


----------



## whineboy

After wearing 12mm+ thick watches for the past few weeks, strapping on this slim 7 mm beauty is a treat.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Thinking about the bezel...


----------



## brainless

WHY do you think abaout it? It fits exactly,


Volker ;-)


----------



## GF01776




----------



## RussMurray

Thanks on a tip from Rickster27, I'm wearing my Partitio sporting a new Horween leather strap from Popov Leathers that arrived today.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

I was feeling like wearing my Exima lately


----------



## RussMurray

Fikk said:


> I was feeling like wearing my Exima lately
> 
> View attachment 14649189
> 
> 
> View attachment 14649195


That is a beautiful piece. I had not heard of that model before, but I'm new to the brand. Unfortunate name though...makes me want to scratch


----------



## Fikk

RussMurray said:


> That is a beautiful piece. I had not heard of that model before, but I'm new to the brand. Unfortunate name though...makes me want to scratch


Indeed it's a beautiful model but discontinued.
There are a few version. I have a mist common one with the cream dial and eta 2824.

There is also a limited edition with an omega movement and a cream dial (without date), a gray dial with eta and at least one with puw or durowe (I can't remember) movements. Unfortunately it's almost impossible to find one of these.


----------



## woiter

Fikk said:


> Indeed it's a beautiful model but discontinued.
> There are a few version. I have a mist common one with the cream dial and eta 2824.
> 
> There is also a limited edition with an omega movement and a cream dial (without date), a gray dial with eta and at least one with puw or durowe (I can't remember) movements. Unfortunately it's almost impossible to find one of these.


PUW 560 I believe, why have they been discontinued anyway?

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Apothecurious

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14636489
> 
> View attachment 14636487


That movement looks incredible. I know stowa uses the 6498 in their larger non-chrono models, which one is this?


----------



## StufflerMike

Apothecurious said:


> That movement looks incredible. I know stowa uses the 6498 in their larger non-chrono models, which one is this?


See here: https://www.stowa.de/Flieger+Chronograph+Handaufzug+Automatik.htm

Ir is a modified ETA 7753, from automatic to handwound, automatic bridge and rotor removed and a new bridge mounted.


----------



## sorinbv2003

😀


----------



## LoProfile

I know I'm cheating slightly with the Sinn buckle :|


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Rickster27b

Partitio Hand wind on a Clockwork Synergy Auburn Bomber Leather strap.


----------



## Dakine234

Matei Radulescu said:


> #MeToo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


Beautiful shot! Those hands just POP!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X

Three of my favorite brands from Deutschland...


----------



## sorinbv2003

.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ClearanceVoid

Christmas came early for me this year.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want that

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

dodd10x said:


> I want that
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's an unique piece and I'm glad to own one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x

wkw said:


> Thanks. It's an unique piece and I'm glad to own one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, I love the shade of blue. I've got a blue Partitio, a Marine 36, and a gray fleiger from Stowa but I didn't find out about them until well after yours came out.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattconeill

ClearanceVoid said:


> Christmas came early for me this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Looks good, considering a similar Christmas present for myself!


----------



## wkw

dodd10x said:


> I know, I love the shade of blue. I've got a blue Partitio, a Marine 36, and a gray fleiger from Stowa but I didn't find out about them until well after yours came out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Nice collection you have.

As far as I know, there are two more editions with blue dial.

40mm pilot automatic, watch time edition in late 2015 and marine original in mid 2016.

All of them got a different blue accent.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Partitio, back on the Popov Horween leather strap...


----------



## littlejoebig

Antea 1919 arrived today, absolutely love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

It's so...so _German_! Nice pickup. Those lugs are crazy.


----------



## Rickster27b

So simple, yet Stunning!


----------



## montydrei

wkw said:


>


I think this is the first wrist shot of the Stowa Chronograph 1938 I've ever seen. Looks gorgeous!

I wish I could rock a watch with >50mm lug-to-lug distance though


----------



## dodd10x

Stowa Verus from worn and wound.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

littlejoebig said:


> Antea 1919 arrived today, absolutely love it!


That watch reminds me of a watch I own for many years now:

















It is driven by a hw ETA 2660 that allows a total height of just 9,1 mm.

The only difference in the watch's face is the *genuine* logo in my watch,

Volker :-d


----------



## littlejoebig

That is a beauty  I didn't know they made any like this before. Mine has the 2824-2. It is only 8.2mm high.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

montydrei said:


> I think this is the first wrist shot of the Stowa Chronograph 1938 I've ever seen. Looks gorgeous!
> 
> I wish I could rock a watch with >50mm lug-to-lug distance though


Thanks montydrei. 1938 sits pretty well in my 7" wrist.

What is your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montydrei

wkw said:


> Thanks montydrei. 1938 sits pretty well in my 7" wrist.
> 
> What is your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6.5". I took some measurements a while ago, and I think I can comfortably do up to 48mm lug-to-lug, and maaaaybe stretch it out to 50 absolute max.


----------



## wkw

montydrei said:


> 6.5". I took some measurements a while ago, and I think I can comfortably do up to 48mm lug-to-lug, and maaaaybe stretch it out to 50 absolute max.


My coworker got a similar wrist size and he tried out a 1938 and it looked alright. I think you can pull it off.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138




----------



## montydrei

wkw said:


> My coworker got a similar wrist size and he tried out a 1938 and it looked alright. I think you can pull it off.


That's encouraging! I guess I'll make that my third Stowa, sometime next year after I've saved up the cash for it 

Here is my second Stowa, just arrived today:


----------



## wkw

montydrei said:


> That's encouraging! I guess I'll make that my third Stowa, sometime next year after I've saved up the cash for it
> 
> Here is my second Stowa, just arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 14706185


Congratulations. What a beautiful piece. I like the strap color matching the faux lume perfectly.

Enjoy your new watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Fergfour




----------



## tomek123er




----------



## platinumEX




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Bouske




----------



## woiter

Merry Christmas all!









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## JunkerJorge

Merry Christmas


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## A320Driver

Stowa Flieger Friday Bronze


----------



## Rickster27b

My everyday wear - Partitio Hand wind.


----------



## Quartersawn

My new Blue Flieger - Serial #1.


----------



## Rickster27b

Wow! Number one ... that's fantastic. Gorgeous watch with the ultimate serial #. Congratulations!



Quartersawn said:


> My new Blue Flieger - Serial #1.
> 
> View attachment 14742319
> 
> 
> View attachment 14742321


----------



## ClearanceVoid

Sporting the Crown and Buckle canvas strap today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaloMajik

Quartersawn said:


> My new Blue Flieger - Serial #1.
> 
> View attachment 14742319
> 
> 
> View attachment 14742321


Since you're #1 and since no one else seems to have this one yet, I think it would be great to have a mini review from you highlighting the differences in case finishing.
I really like that Stowa is getting fancy with the contrast finishes, but I'm not sure that I'm sold on the shade of blue, looks lighter to me than on the site.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sager

MegaloMajik said:


> Since you're #1 and since no one else seems to have this one yet, I think it would be great to have a mini review from you highlighting the differences in case finishing.
> I really like that Stowa is getting fancy with the contrast finishes, but I'm not sure that I'm sold on the shade of blue, looks lighter to me than on the site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I second this. Please leave some sort of review!!

I'm also curious about the shade of blue. I like it but every picture I have seen (and I have seen 3 including this one) shows a different color.


----------



## wkw

MegaloMajik said:


> Since you're #1 and since no one else seems to have this one yet, I think it would be great to have a mini review from you highlighting the differences in case finishing.
> I really like that Stowa is getting fancy with the contrast finishes, but I'm not sure that I'm sold on the shade of blue, looks lighter to me than on the site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Same here.....I am interested to learn more about the polish / matt finishing of the case. Stowa site did not provide much information about the case treatment.

Really interested to know what's the difference between this one comparing with the matt pilot watch case and polished marine case.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

It's a grau day.


----------



## Quartersawn

MegaloMajik said:


> Since you're #1 and since no one else seems to have this one yet, I think it would be great to have a mini review from you highlighting the differences in case finishing.
> ...


I posted a review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/flieger-classic-40-blue-dial-amatuer-review-5102015.html


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## panda-R

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14760653


Is this new??? Beauty

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14760653


So nice! Is this the standard flieger chrono?


----------



## StufflerMike

tantric said:


> So nice! Is this the standard flieger chrono?


No, the „standard" chrono is an automatic chrono (7753). This one is modified (rotor bridge taken off and different bridge mounted).


----------



## tsteph12

Versus Grau again today, but changed strap to this distressed black. Need to find a shade of khaki/brown leather one that would provide the right contrast, but for now this will suffice.


----------



## Don S




----------



## poison

robi1138 said:


> View attachment 14705943


What kind of ti does Stowa use for these?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

I really should wear my Antea more often... lovely watch.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Doninvt

This spot reserved. My MO is out for delivery today.


----------



## JuNi

Maybe the black or white one today...


----------



## woiter

Marine 36 on my new Colareb Verona.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Doninvt

Fresh arrival!


----------



## Doninvt

D


----------



## fracture.

Doninvt said:


> Fresh arrival!
> View attachment 14801981


Dang it looks fantastic. That's the 41 mm Unitas one, right? Can you take a picture of the movement as well?


----------



## Roningrad

All meshed up! My Handwound Stowa F-A.


----------



## Roningrad

Last night’s lumeshot.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Rickster27b

Partitio Hand-wind .. understated elegance! On an 'Auburn Bomber' Leather strap.


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Doninvt

fracture. said:


> Dang it looks fantastic. That's the 41 mm Unitas one, right? Can you take a picture of the movement as well?


----------



## jpfwatch

Stowa Flieger 36 grey limited


----------



## JunkerJorge

Loving this strap on the Ikarus


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Flieger serves as dress watch for me today


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## dodd10x

Blue Partitio today









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## melb

Fresh out of the DHL box!
It is a fun, handsome watch. 
Strap from Crown and Buckle
Big arse watch comparing to the Nomos Tangente 38 Datum I traded out and my Max Bill Quartz but I don't really wear dress shirt anymore so it is actually quite fitting with my BIG hand


----------



## monchodf

Mine!Stowa Marine Klassic 40

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## njhinde

Well, it is Friday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F

Flieger Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JuNi

Choosed to wear this today


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## woiter

Marine 36









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## middlepath

monchodf said:


> View attachment 14826805
> Mine!Stowa Marine Klassic 40
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


What's your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frankieg




----------



## Hutch BMX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## Snaggletooth

Proving more accurate than my Rolex.


----------



## JuNi

Morning sun, green tea and my Partitio


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sager




----------



## JuNi

Today one of my personal favorites. Always the task with the date.


----------



## Roningrad

Flieger-A40


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## mfseverini

sager said:


>


Congrats and enjoy! I like this strap combination. Where is the strap from?


----------



## sager

mfseverini said:


> Congrats and enjoy! I like this strap combination. Where is the strap from?


Thanks! This is actually the Stowa Antique Strap. You can find it on their website.

I really like the quality. One of the best straps I have.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mostlywabisabi

Stowa Flieger Classic 40 for #fliegerfriday


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SuperDadHK

Got this beauty last night


----------



## Dimardi

SuperDadHK said:


> Got this beauty last night
> View attachment 14872275


Gorgeous! Love that version!


----------



## dodd10x

SuperDadHK said:


> Got this beauty last night
> View attachment 14872275


If you ever tire of it, PM me

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

SuperDadHK said:


> Got this beauty last night
> View attachment 14872275


Congrats. Haven't worn mine in a bit but every time I do always hits me how stunning


----------



## Rickster27b

Stowa on Sunday for sure!


----------



## me2

Dimardi said:


> Gorgeous! Love that version!


Nice! What model is that? Looks like a marine with different hands? Can't find it on the Stowa web site!


----------



## Roningrad

Flieger-A40


----------



## SuperDadHK

me2 said:


> Nice! What model is that? Looks like a marine with different hands? Can't find it on the Stowa web site!


It is the Marine Original Blue Limited Edition. Only 200 pieces were produced back in 2016.
Yes the hands are different, I like the hands and along with the polished case I find it more dressy than the standard version. In my opinion it could be an appropriate dress watch.
I am lucky enough to get it from the used market.


----------



## SuperDadHK

mitchjrj said:


> Congrats. Haven't worn mine in a bit but every time I do always hits me how stunning


I plan to wear it to the office daily so it will get a lot of wrist time.
I could see myself upset when giving it more marks on daily wear especially it is a limited edition, but more wrist time = more happiness!


----------



## me2

SuperDadHK said:


> It is the Marine Original Blue Limited Edition. Only 200 pieces were produced back in 2016.
> Yes the hands are different, I like the hands and along with the polished case I find it more dressy than the standard version. In my opinion it could be an appropriate dress watch.
> I am lucky enough to get it from the used market.


Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mitchjrj

MOBLE


----------



## JunkerJorge

Back from the Black Forest.


----------



## woiter

The marine 36 makes for such a lovely everyday watch.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK

Blue watch Monday


----------



## SuperDadHK

cool color matching!



mitchjrj said:


> MOBLE


----------



## Mirosuaw

I prefer black & white matching


----------



## dodd10x

I found a slightly different Marine version. This one is 40mm and has no small seconds subdial. Same blue and hands though.

New old stock movement.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK

Although basic crown might fit the dressy design of blue version more, I think I would prefer a onion crown on my MOBLE.
It would be more functional, easier to grip and wind. 6498 is a little hard to turn with that not so big basic crown.



dodd10x said:


> I found a slightly different Marine version. This one is 40mm and has no small seconds subdial. Same blue and hands though.
> 
> New old stock movement.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLevelOne

Taking a break from work.

Regards --------


----------



## tcruz88

My first Stowa... just received it a few days ago and couldn't be happier. The grey sunburst dial is amazing and contrast the blue hands perfectly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er

STOWA came back on the wrist


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## woiter

Feeling a little bit fancy









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## njhinde

Friday, so...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

I know what you are mean....


----------



## woiter

JuNi said:


> I know what you are mean....


Aah another one! They do seem to be a bit rare in the wild compared to their silver dial siblings. Did I see correctly you have your ks rose on a black strap? I have mine on the brown croc which I think works great, but am always looking fro some alternative strap suggestions.

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## monchodf

middlepath said:


> What's your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


16'5cm...I know that's a miny wrist 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

b2b


----------



## indygreg

New baby









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Yes it is the standard Stowa leatherband in black. The croco strap appears to be a little bit thinner, I think it supports the wearablilty comfort.


----------



## middlepath

indygreg said:


> New baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


That bronze Marine looks terrific. Does that leather strap come with the bronze Marine? How does the watch wear?

Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg

middlepath said:


> That bronze Marine looks terrific. Does that leather strap come with the bronze Marine? How does the watch wear?
> 
> Enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It may be my favorite strap ever. Yes it does come with it. my belief is it is leaps and bounds above my normal straps from Stowa. The watch wears perfect. Like a diver 65. It's truly special.

One thing that does not come off in pics. The dial does not look silver. I think it's the bronze contrast. To me it is cream. Anyone else think the same ? It's an optical trick but it truly does look cream.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## middlepath

indygreg said:


> It may be my favorite strap ever. Yes it does come with it. my belief is it is leaps and bounds above my normal straps from Stowa. The watch wears perfect. Like a diver 65. It's truly special.
> 
> One thing that does not come off in pics. The dial does not look silver. I think it's the bronze contrast. To me it is cream. Anyone else think the same ? It's an optical trick but it truly does look cream.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I've heard the same thing, that the dial appears cream and not silver or white. Looks great, regardless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

F-A40


----------



## flyingpicasso

indygreg said:


> It may be my favorite strap ever. Yes it does come with it. my belief is it is leaps and bounds above my normal straps from Stowa. The watch wears perfect. Like a diver 65. It's truly special.
> 
> One thing that does not come off in pics. The dial does not look silver. I think it's the bronze contrast. To me it is cream. Anyone else think the same ? It's an optical trick but it truly does look cream.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Take a picture of it with a flash--you'll see the silver then. It does look creamy in most light, but in the right conditions you can see the silver.


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Rickster27b

Hi Russ - you're lookin good on that Popov leather!

Rick


----------



## RussMurray

Rickster27b said:


> Hi Russ - you're lookin good on that Popov leather!
> 
> Rick
> 
> View attachment 14953651


Thanks Rick. Right back at ya, young man!


----------



## JunkerJorge

Mesh. Yes or no?


----------



## Mirosuaw

Old logo MO


----------



## njhinde

Missing the ocean. Looking forward to better times and getting back under water.


----------



## montydrei

Fortunate enough to keep my job and be able to work from home these past two weeks. I keep wearing my watches to remind me of the before-times :-d


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JunkerJorge

Feeling blue on flieger Friday


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Rickster27b

Love the Partitio!


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## woiter

Antea ks rose. Bought originally as a pure dress watch, it still works well with a shirt and jeans. Love it









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## tomek123er

Beautiful watch but VI index controversial.


----------



## sorinbv2003

Lockdown...


----------



## fracture.




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Been wearing the Limette. The Hellblau needed some fresh air too.


----------



## jordan05

Strongly considering a Partitio. Those look great!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doninvt




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Fikk

Double post


----------



## Fikk

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14995821


Which model is it ? 
I can't remember a model with this type of central second and no lume for 2-3-4

------- edit --------
Just saw the sub second at 3 so Chronograph!


----------



## mitchjrj

Yup!

Such a great looking if offbeat chrono. How much more Big Eye can you get?!!


----------



## mitchjrj

Doninvt said:


> View attachment 14991833


Such elegance. I had been on the fence for this one many times. Beautiful.


----------



## mitchjrj

sorinbv2003 said:


> Lockdown...


I wonder how mesh would look on my MOBLE


----------



## sorinbv2003

mitchjrj said:


> sorinbv2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lockdown...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how mesh would look on my MOBLE
Click to expand...

 Give it a chance😏


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Rickster27b

It's a good day for the Partitio


----------



## JunkerJorge

Gotta get out of the house and catch some lume.


----------



## nathantw666




----------



## MHe225

2007 FOLE


----------



## Bouske




----------



## mostlywabisabi

Stowa Flieger Klassik 40 for #fliegerfriday


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

My marine 36 in some new summer shoes. Blue and white stretchy fabtric strap, dresses everything down... a lot!









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## Lone Piper

nathantw666 said:


> View attachment 15021243


Soooo clean!!!


----------



## tgroadster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A320Driver

Stowa Bronze Flieger Friday


----------



## joeabroad

Armée française, c. 1950.


----------



## M6TT F

Perfect in the sunshine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Wearing this guy as I anxiously await the arrival of my 2nd Stowa scheduled for delivery today!


----------



## RussMurray

I am happy to switch to my latest addition that arrived today....


----------



## Nodyce

This is a beautiful model, possibly on my next purchase list. Are the blue hands more noticeable at different angles given the white face, or are they more pops-of-color like we experience with the Fliegers? Thank you.


----------



## RussMurray

Nodyce said:


> This is a beautiful model, possibly on my next purchase list. Are the blue hands more noticeable at different angles given the white face, or are they more pops-of-color like we experience with the Fliegers? Thank you.


Not having a Flieger it's hard to say but I think your assumption is correct as the blue hands are indeed more noticeable at certain angles for sure.


----------



## mrplow25

Flieger with old logo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thenitecafe

Love all of these Stowas with the blue hands!


----------



## thenitecafe

Man looking through all of these photos makes me anxious to get my first STowa Marine 40!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

With apologies to our German brethren as I butcher their language but I'm still on die Filtterwochen with this Handaufzug!


----------



## sorinbv2003

.


----------



## Rickster27b

My beloved Partitio Hand-wind.


----------



## RussMurray

This one still!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

My trusty marine 36









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## frankieg

Marine 36 Manual Wind


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

In a mood to wear grey today


----------



## mfseverini

Wearing my new Marine 36 Classic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JunkerJorge

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


huh?


----------



## wkw

JunkerJorge said:


> huh?


My first Stowa back in 2006. I asked for hands from the pilot line, which they called Airman at that time.

I'm still very happy with this watch today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JunkerJorge

wkw said:


> My first Stowa back in 2006. I asked for hands from the pilot line, which they called Airman at that time.
> 
> I'm still very happy with this watch today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's cool and certainly unique. Lumed Marine. Like surf and turf.


----------



## jmariorebelo

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That looks so weird. Cool, but weird.


----------



## wkw

jmariorebelo said:


> That looks so weird. Cool, but weird.


It sure looks different from the stock marine automatic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chimney79

Seatime from the 70's










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## flyingpicasso

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I still like my date version of this watch, but the no date is so clean! I'm as undecided about the two versions as I was several years ago when I purchased mine. Still certain about the old logo, silver dial and brushed case. So beautiful...wearing mine now, in fact. :-!


----------



## wkw

flyingpicasso said:


> I still like my date version of this watch, but the no date is so clean! I'm as undecided about the two versions as I was several years ago when I purchased mine. Still certain about the old logo, silver dial and brushed case. So beautiful...wearing mine now, in fact. :-!


Thanks. Silver dial looks very good and I enjoy mine very much.

I personally like the date version on the white dial Marine more.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JunkerJorge

tomek123er said:


> View attachment 14987013


What an awesome shot. What strap is this?


----------



## tomek123er

Kvarnsjö Vintage Suede NATO.


----------



## Quartersawn

A fine gentleman on this forum sold me this watch a few weeks ago and I feel very fortunate to get to wear it.


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

Quartersawn said:


> A fine gentleman on this forum sold me this watch a few weeks ago and I feel very fortunate to get to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 15098059
> 
> 
> View attachment 15098061


Oh that's really nice, a central seconds modified unitas...


----------



## flyingpicasso

Quartersawn said:


> A fine gentleman on this forum sold me this watch a few weeks ago and I feel very fortunate to get to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 15098059
> 
> 
> View attachment 15098061


So nice! The ultimate modern pilot, with apologies to IWC.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Quartersawn said:


> A fine gentleman on this forum sold me this watch a few weeks ago and I feel very fortunate to get to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 15098059
> 
> 
> View attachment 15098061


So nice! The ultimate modern pilot, with apologies to IWC.


----------



## JunkerJorge

Does anything pair better with seersucker than a marine?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HangPham

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning!

What kind of strap is that?


----------



## HangPham

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning!

What kind of strap is that?


----------



## wkw

HangPham said:


> Stunning!
> 
> What kind of strap is that?


Thanks. I picked this up at a watch show about 6-7 years ago for about $25.00. Believed it is from China. It looks pretty good to me except it is a little stiff. I put the strap on my Stowa since 2016 and I recently found a crack near the keeper.

As a whole, I'm quite happy with this strap for the price.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MITCHY

The Schauer day date just came back from service !
Many many thank's to M. Schauer !


----------



## MITCHY

The Schauer day date just came back from service !
Many many thank's to M. Schauer !

View attachment 15106193


----------



## tiktiktiktik

Quartersawn said:


> A fine gentleman on this forum sold me this watch a few weeks ago and I feel very fortunate to get to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 15098059
> 
> 
> View attachment 15098061


Good lord thats beautiful. Anyone know if these can still be purchased?


----------



## govdubspeedgo

tiktiktiktik said:


> Good lord thats beautiful. Anyone know if these can still be purchased?


nope haven't been available in years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Mirosuaw

Mine says hello!


----------



## time.to.fly

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

time.to.fly said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Like that watch! Also, like those gauges, but can't place them--what kind of vehicle is that?


----------



## flyingpicasso

dup


----------



## time.to.fly

flyingpicasso said:


> Like that watch! Also, like those gauges, but can't place them--what kind of vehicle is that?


Land Rover LR4!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Black today


----------



## olever12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

My brushed Marine 36 on a stretchy nato with matching brushed hardware.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## ginpopy

My steel Prodiver...









Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## MDFL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

MABLE No. 215 being worn on the 21st of May.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time.to.fly

Preflight planning with Stowa










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SiebSp

Arrived today.


----------



## JuNi

I know it’s Flieger Friday, but ...


----------



## SuperDadHK




----------



## hawkeye87




----------



## Orsoni

I wore out the original brown croco strap so, I thought that I would try dressing it down a bit with black leather with blue stitching.


----------



## woiter

Marine 36 back on a blue strap, while waiting for a staib mesh bracelet to arrive.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Just switched over to this guy as a matter of fact!


----------



## Anatoly

Beautiful day for a Stowa!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn




----------



## wkw

Quartersawn said:


> View attachment 15169895


I really like this one. Such a good looking Flieger.

Congratulations.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## babermac

Partitio today! This baby just turned 5 last month. It was my first major watch purchase, right when I turned 35. Thinking about grabbing another Stowa since I just celebrated my 40th 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babermac

Anatoly said:


> Beautiful day for a Stowa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


beautiful watch and delicious rum!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## whineboy

Despite being just 36 mm, the Antea b2b wears nicely on my 7 1/4" wrist thanks to its elegant lugs.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## babermac

wkw that’s a beauty! I’m about to purchase a Flieger and am of course agonizing over which dial configuration, but if that was still the logo it would be no contest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Thanks babermac. I got this watch in 2014 when the older logo was still in use. Minor customization made to replace the blue hands with black ones.

I think the current logo looks pretty good on Fliegers with black dial, it gives a low visibility look. 


Happy shopping!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMinutes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15178973


Is this the 36? It looks gorgeous.


----------



## varunmk123

Stowa Marine 41 White









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

MrMinutes said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classic and classy.


----------



## RussMurray

singularityseven said:


> Is this the 36? It looks gorgeous.


Thanks! It is the 36mm.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36

My wife's birthday gift. This watch is stunning. I've already told her that I might be stealing it from time to time. ;-)


----------



## WatchDialOrange




----------



## omeglycine

WatchDialOrange said:


> View attachment 15190507


Ooh, the reverse PD bezel. Don't see too many around.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

omeglycine said:


> Ooh, the reverse PD bezel. Don't see too many around.


Yes thanks this one was a custom from Stowa


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## platinumEX

From yesterday...


----------



## notalkrobot

Hanging out in the yard this morning.


----------



## RussMurray

As much as I love the grey leather strap that came with my 36mm, I thought I'd try this blue canvas from Barton that just arrived today.


----------



## singularityseven

RussMurray said:


> As much as I love the grey leather strap that came with my 36mm, I thought I'd try this blue canvas from Barton that just arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 15198009


That looks stunning. The strap really makes the hands pop.


----------



## RussMurray

singularityseven said:


> That looks stunning. The strap really makes the hands pop.


Yeah, thanks. That's what I was thinking too! Cheers.


----------



## jmariorebelo

RussMurray said:


> As much as I love the grey leather strap that came with my 36mm, I thought I'd try this blue canvas from Barton that just arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 15198009


This is the exact combo I'm planning on doing, glad to see it works as nicely as I imagined. That's stunning.


----------



## brainless

You *can't* put a wrong strap on the MO.
The watch is the star and it dominates any strap,

Volker ;-)


----------



## RussMurray

I think you're right Volker, the MO is the star. Stickin' with it today


----------



## jmariorebelo

One thing I forgot to ask, is that the Royal Blue or Navy Blue?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

jmariorebelo said:


> This is the exact combo I'm planning on doing, glad to see it works as nicely as I imagined. That's stunning.


Thanks. I think your plan is sound


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## MrMinutes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

A little photo shoot









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

"Antea 355 B2B on a new Fluco suede strap."










~ ZeeJayTC81:

Thank you for posting such a great photo.

I've been wondering what that model looks like.

If it runs as well as it looks, it must be a joy!

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie

whineboy said:


> Despite being just 36 mm, the Antea b2b wears nicely on my 7 1/4" wrist thanks to its elegant lugs.


~ whineboy:

I like your watch image.

Thank you for posting it.

Tom K.​​


----------



## Orsoni

My first Flieger Friday |>

This is Stowa Number 3 for me :-!


----------



## ambardekotu

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ whineboy:
> 
> I like your watch image.
> 
> Thank you for posting it.
> 
> Tom K.​​













Antea b2b on my 8in wrist.... I am happy with the size but I do wear it loose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk​


----------



## Tom Kellie

ambardekotu said:


> Antea b2b on my 8in wrist.... I am happy with the size but I do wear it loose
> 
> ~ ambardekotu:
> 
> What a pleasing image!
> 
> The watch, the lighting, the color...very nice.
> 
> Thank you for posting that.
> 
> It nudges me towards a purchase.
> 
> It's good to know that you're enjoying it.
> 
> Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie

ambardekotu said:


> Antea b2b on my 8in wrist.... I am happy with the size but I do wear it loose
> 
> ~ ambardekotu:
> 
> What a pleasing image!
> 
> The watch, the lighting, the color...very nice.
> 
> Thank you for posting that.
> 
> It nudges me towards a purchase.
> 
> It's good to know that you're enjoying it.
> 
> Tom K.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ambardekotu

Tom Kellie said:


> ambardekotu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antea b2b on my 8in wrist.... I am happy with the size but I do wear it loose
> 
> ~ ambardekotu:
> 
> What a pleasing image!
> 
> The watch, the lighting, the color...very nice.
> 
> Thank you for posting that.
> 
> It nudges me towards a purchase.
> 
> It's good to know that you're enjoying it.
> 
> Tom K.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I hesitated quite a bit before purchasing because I wanted the 35.5mm handwound but I was afraid it would look small on my wrist.
> 
> As other posters have said before, the lug design make the Antea appear bigger than it is. I highly recommend it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something about that old logo is extremely elegant!


----------



## wkw

singularityseven said:


> Something about that old logo is extremely elegant!


I agree. The old logo got it's charm while the current one is quite sporty. Thanks.

BTW, I really like your new Guinand!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeR10

I hope my post find the right topic. 
I am just windering if there is any point to change a Tudor BB36 for a Stowa Marine 36. What do you think in terms of quality, craftmanship, resell value? Thanks.


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## woiter

TypeR10 said:


> I hope my post find the right topic.
> I am just windering if there is any point to change a Tudor BB36 for a Stowa Marine 36. What do you think in terms of quality, craftmanship, resell value? Thanks.


Tudor wins. Keep the Tudor and buy a Stowa on the 2nd hand market.

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PaddyChicago

Tudor is perhaps a better watch, but the Stowa Marine 36 is a tremendous value...seriously if you got the exact same watch spec from a well known Swiss maker it would cost at least double.


----------



## brainless

I don't know, which watch is 'better'. I even doubt that _woiter_ or _PaddyChicago_ do know.
What are the differences in all objectivity, please,

Volker


----------



## brainless

I don't know, which watch is 'better'. I even doubt that _woiter_ or _PaddyChicago_ do know.
What are the differences? Respond in all objectivity, please,

Volker


----------



## lightspire




----------



## vit_delaviv

Stowa love!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Giacomino

Bought from WUS member.


----------



## Giacomino

ops.. double post. sorry


----------



## ambardekotu

Bronze vintage Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

ambardekotu said:


> Tom Kellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I hesitated quite a bit before purchasing because I wanted the 35.5mm handwound but I was afraid it would look small on my wrist.
> 
> As other posters have said before, the lug design make the Antea appear bigger than it is. I highly recommend it.
> 
> ~ ambardekotu:
> 
> Thank you for explaining about the size and the lugs.
> 
> Your recommendation is persuasive. I'm currently mulling over an Antea.
> 
> A handwound model is also appealing to me.
> 
> Again, many thanks for the image. Who knows? Perhaps someday I'll have one to post.
> 
> Tom K.
Click to expand...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My favourite stowa but flies under the radar- under appreciated.

Pictures don't do justice to the watch imho. 
Dial has to be seen in person to be appreciated.

Fantastic chronograph wear it in good health!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

iceman767 said:


> My favourite stowa but flies under the radar- under appreciated.
> 
> Pictures don't do justice to the watch imho.
> Dial has to be seen in person to be appreciated.
> 
> Fantastic chronograph wear it in good health!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks iceman.

Stowa chronographs are very well designed and I love their finishing.

Good value, especially when they were first introduced.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ambardekotu

Bhanu Chopra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that Stowa Schauer one hand looks amazing....


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## RussMurray

omeglycine said:


>


Outstanding!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## woiter

Finally got a hold of a brushed finish staib mesh to go with my brushed marine 36. Ive had one cheap mesh before and the way you size that it resulted in a lot of the mesh pushing into my wrist and creating pressure points, not with this beauty....

Ordered the 150mm size and ended up taking a link on either side out. A perfect fit with no pressure points.

This is going to be great for summer.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Partitio is perfect for me!


----------



## TheLevelOne

Taking a work break this morning.

Regards ------------









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montydrei

On a whim, I swapped the stock straps on my Antea and Partitio. I think they turned out pretty nicely


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday :-!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## drhr

Marine 36 for me


----------



## HangPham

yongsoo1982 said:


> View attachment 15324483


What bracelet is this?


----------



## yongsoo1982

HangPham said:


> What bracelet is this?


It's the "Shaldon" bracelet from WatchGecko


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Orsoni

Trying a green leather strap on my Flieger Bronze


----------



## Eugene Hot

Hi! Old mariner


----------



## wkw

yongsoo1982 said:


> It's the "Shaldon" bracelet from WatchGecko


Good looking combo. I placed an order at WatchGecko. Thank you for the information.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

Still enjoying my marine 36 on a staib mesh.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982

wkw said:


> Good looking combo. I placed an order at WatchGecko. Thank you for the information.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


glad to have helped! (sure you did but dont forget the endlinks!)


----------



## williemays

Marine Klassik 40 Silber, Fein Matt, Handaufzugswerk










Tschüß!


----------



## jmariorebelo

woiter said:


> Still enjoying my marine 36 on a staib mesh.


Looks great, is it the polished version?

Also, does it make the watch noticeably heavier? I'm considering getting one of these high quality mesh bracelets myself but I'm not too keen on the added bulk.


----------



## wkw

yongsoo1982 said:


> glad to have helped! (sure you did but dont forget the endlinks!)


Yup. Curved endlinks and the bracelet are on their way. Can't wait.

BTW, how was the fit of the endlink?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

jmariorebelo said:


> Looks great, is it the polished version?
> 
> Also, does it make the watch noticeably heavier? I'm considering getting one of these high quality mesh bracelets myself but I'm not too keen on the added bulk.


No both the case and mesh are brushed. It is obviously heavier compared to a leather strap, but in day to day wear do not notice it. Tjis is probably mainly because it is just so damn comfortable. Getting a fit can be a bit more difficult (no micro adjust, only 5mm links) but if you get it right, it is awesome.

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

woiter said:


> No both the case and mesh are brushed. It is obviously heavier compared to a leather strap, but in day to day wear do not notice it. Tjis is probably mainly because it is just so damn comfortable. Getting a fit can be a bit more difficult (no micro adjust, only 5mm links) but if you get it right, it is awesome.


I'm also considering a matt version, but they seem to be harder to find. I'm currently eyeing a 130mm matt mesh with the "divers" clasp. Despite having just two removable 5mm links (instead of four) it's got two microadjustment holes, effectively making it adjustable in 2.5mm steps.

They do look nice, and should last for many years. But my main draw to these Staib meshes is the lack of excess strap that you need to hide under the other half. That would make a standard 2mm mesh appear twice as thick and possibly uncomfortable.


----------



## woiter

jmariorebelo said:


> I'm also considering a matt version, but they seem to be harder to find. I'm currently eyeing a 130mm matt mesh with the "divers" clasp. Despite having just two removable 5mm links (instead of four) it's got two microadjustment holes, effectively making it adjustable in 2.5mm steps.
> 
> They do look nice, and should last for many years. But my main draw to these Staib meshes is the lack of excess strap that you need to hide under the other half. That would make a standard 2mm mesh appear twice as thick and possibly uncomfortable.


I had another mesh where the tail tucked underneath and that was exactly my problem, creating pressure points resulting in me not wearing it. I ordered the matt mesh directly from the staib as a custom order (Milanese straps of Hermann Staib GmbH | Bracelets for Watches).

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982

wkw said:


> Yup. Curved endlinks and the bracelet are on their way. Can't wait.
> 
> BTW, how was the fit of the endlink?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not quite a perfect fit, and it did require some pushing to get the spring bars to pop into place, but works for me


----------



## Eugene Hot

Difficult choice...









Handwinding only offcorse...


----------



## HangPham

Finally received my Stowa. Just a gorgeous watch


----------



## Orsoni

Antea 365


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varunmk123

Stowa Marine 41 White Dial - Classy yet Functional. 









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

yongsoo1982 said:


> It's the "Shaldon" bracelet from WatchGecko


Thanks yongsoo for introducing.

It's a good, solid bracelet. I really like it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982

wkw said:


> Thanks yongsoo for introducing.
> 
> It's a good, solid bracelet. I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


looking good!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ginpopy

I am wearing my Prodiver while I am cleaning the bezel and its components...










Looks very „Bauhaus„

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## JunkerJorge

Happy 4th of July


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

Mine flieger says hello


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Eugene Hot

Vintage Marine Nationale Française and Stowa Armée française


----------



## miquel99




----------



## Orsoni

After some thought, I've decided that something a little less formal than the brown croco strap on my Antea 365 might get it a little more wrist time.

I thought that a gray strap might contrast nicely with the blued hands.


















I'm not sure if gray suede is any less formal than the brown croco.

Any suggestions on colors or patterns are welcome


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ambardekotu

Antea B2B 35.5mm limited edition


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

The Antea „Zegarkiclub" LE on new to me Eulit Panama Grey from WUS sponsor watchbandit.com


----------



## Tom Kellie

ambardekotu said:


> Antea B2B 35.5mm limited edition


~ ambardekotu:

Absolutely lovely watch!

I've been tempted by it.

Your image shows me what I've missed.

Thank you for posting it.

Tom K.


----------



## hahaha3111




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## fracture.

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ ambardekotu:
> 
> Absolutely lovely watch!
> 
> I've been tempted by it.
> 
> Your image shows me what I've missed.
> 
> Thank you for posting it.
> 
> Tom K.


Hi Tom,

I believe I have read several (dozens and dozens) of your posts on FPN's MB forum. I think I feel like I know your tastes a little bit and I'd be shocked, if you didn't absolutely love this watch.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Fracture:

That's indeed yours truly, in the Fountain Pen Network Montblanc Forum.

Thank you so much for your hearty endorsement of the Stowa Back to Bauhaus Antea.

I've been very seriously considering it.

If it reached my writing desk, I'd take an image series to introduce it as I've done with pens.

Tom K.


----------



## babermac

first day "back at work" from paternity leave-Partitio on the wrist.


----------



## babermac

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15345005


WOW  - I did not have any Marines on my shopping list until I saw this photo. gorgeous!


----------



## RussMurray

babermac said:


> WOW  - I did not have any Marines on my shopping list until I saw this photo. gorgeous!


Thanks, I'm glad you like it! The dial is great and although its neither porcelain or enamel, the high polish on the dial makes it look that way.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sager




----------



## varunmk123

Stowa Marine 41 on steel bracelet









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varunmk123

Another snap of my Stowa Marine 41. 









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982

Happy Flieger Friday


----------



## dodd10x

Not sure I'm keeping this one. As much as I love it, I don't wear it nearly enough.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Orsoni:

The gray suede on your Antea 365 looks great to my eyes.

It has a pleasing contrast with the blued hands.

Very nice. Thank you for posting the images.

Tom K.


----------



## tomek123er

Red second


----------



## Bradjhomes

tomek123er said:


> Red second
> View attachment 15353671


Had a Red Second Antea for a while. Lovely watch.


----------



## woiter

Marine 36 on a staib mesh (both brushed)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Skruuvy

woiter said:


> Marine 36 on a staib mesh (both brushed)
> View attachment 15354414


Lovely watch!

I'm currently trying to decide between the 36 and the 40mm myself. Could I ask what size your wrist is please?


----------



## woiter

Skruuvy said:


> I'm currently trying to decide between the 36 and the 40mm myself. Could I ask what size your wrist is please?


Just around 17cm depending the weather


----------



## Skruuvy

woiter said:


> Just around 17cm depending the weather


That's great thanks, perfect fit on you.


----------



## Rickster27b

Starting the week with my Partitio hand-wind... on a new Martu' strap.


----------



## rob9765

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are these both 40mm classic? The size difference is just an illusion? I like the thought of owning both A and B dial variations. Which is your favorite of the two?


----------



## wkw

Yes, both shared the same 40mm case and they looked different in the picture only. 

A dial got more wrist time, but I take B dial out more on weekends. I found how the lume spread in the B. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ladizha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlee89

Beautiful, great strap choice!


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## Orsoni

It's hard to dress down the Antea with its polished case but, I think this blue Eulit Panama perlon strap goes great with blue jeans.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heffergm

Grey grey and more grey.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Every visit to this thread expands my options.

The bands in multiple textures and colors, paired with superb watches — alles gut!

These images nourish my imagination while I wait...

Tom K.


----------



## shyong

Added to the daily rotation just a couple days ago. Stowa doesn't kid around on shipping, got here fast from Germany. 40mm 6.5" wrist on stock brown leather Stowa strap.


----------



## hawkeye87

Flieger Classik Sport w/ engraving. Handwound movement. Black hand-stitched pilot strap.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ Every visit to this thread expands my options.
> 
> The bands in multiple textures and colors, paired with superb watches - alles gut!
> 
> These images nourish my imagination while I wait...
> 
> Tom K.


Hi Tom, which watch did you order? Be sure to tell us a bit about it when you get it.

To contribute to the thread, here's my Stowa on Erika's Originals strap.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rush




----------



## Bradjhomes

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15374222


I do love the boldness of the Verus. Might have to get another.


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ fracture.:

Very nice watch image.

Within the next couple of weeks, there may be something to share.

Where I work there are time-consuming, drawn-out negotiations with Customs officials.

Once that's completed, the camera will come out. It will be fun to photograph something other than a fountain pen.

To reach the standard of those who regularly post photos here will be a challenge.

August may have a horological highlight, if all goes well.

In the field ecology business, this is a tough month for instructor and students due to peak local humidity.

Tom K.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## whineboy

Back from a regulation, seems to be running +/- 1 s/day. Very pleased.


----------



## Twotone60




----------



## RussMurray

Although I am not at present wearing a Stowa, just thought I'd experiment with a little strap swap between my Marine Original and Partitio. It kinda works for the MO but not so much for the Partitio. Nothing ventured, nothing gained


----------



## flyingpicasso

whineboy said:


> Back from a regulation, seems to be running +/- 1 s/day. Very pleased.


Don't see that movement in a Stowa too often...what is it? Looks like a 2892.


----------



## Rickster27b

I am enjoying my new Marine 36 Roman auto .. Stowa really got this one right!


----------



## RussMurray

Rickster27b said:


> I am enjoying my new Marine 36 Roman auto .. Stowa really got this one right!
> 
> View attachment 15381082
> 
> View attachment 15381085
> 
> 
> View attachment 15381089


They sure did, congrats there Rick!


----------



## sager

loving this beauty


----------



## whineboy

flyingpicasso said:


> Don't see that movement in a Stowa too often...what is it? Looks like a 2892.


Soprod A10-2, allegedly based on Seko's 4L25. A handsome movement.









Soprod Caliber A10 Watch Movement | Caliber Corner


Brand Soprod Base Caliber A10 (A-10), A10-2 Movement Type Automatic Lignes 11.5”’ Diameter 25.60mm Height 3.6mm (not including the hands) Jewels 25 Vibrations Per Hour 28,800 bph Power Reserve 42 hours Lift Angle 47 degrees Min. Amplitude 210 degrees Shock System Incabloc Balance Glucydur...




calibercorner.com


----------



## dodd10x

Now to decide which one I'm keeping!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

Get rid of the small seconds. Coincidentally, I want one and have a bday coming up, so you can throw it my way  
Just kidding of course. They’re both beautiful.


----------



## brgracer

German made...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65

I don't like small seconds on watch that's below 41mm but it is a matter of personal taste

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## omeglycine

tomek123er said:


> View attachment 15386014


Much excitement from me whenever I see the Exima. Wonderful.


----------



## Bradjhomes

omeglycine said:


> Much excitement from me whenever I see the Exima. Wonderful.


Same


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Marine 36 auto ... 
btw. After a 5 day time check.. it came in at + 0.3 spd .. 
I am amazed!


----------



## Mike2

Swapped the Marine 36 for a Flieger 36 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x

Mike2 said:


> Swapped the Marine 36 for a Flieger 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wore the Marine 36 yesterday 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Rickster27b:

Your trio of Marine 36 auto portraits above - *Wow!*

Beautiful photography, with such masterful composition.

Even if I hadn't already been considering that model, your images would kindle interest.

It's wonderful that your Partitio has such an outstanding companion.

Tom K.


----------



## Orsoni

The mighty, mighty M. O.


----------



## Mike2

dodd10x said:


> I wore the Marine 36 yesterday
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I love that watch and think that Stowa knocked it out of the park with the small seconds model. The flieger is a better fit for me but I will miss winding that little guy up. Glad it went to a good home close by!

While I'm at it I guess I'll throw up a few photos from from my time with it 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

I really love the 36 MO with small seconds. The negative space arrangement on it is just perfect. Mike2, I believe you said you got the nylon strap from cheapestnatos, but I can’t find that model. Did you maybe buy it elsewhere? I’m thinking about going for the same look, I really love how it dresses it down.


----------



## whineboy

Orsoni said:


> The mighty, mighty M. O.





Mike2 said:


> I love that watch and think that Stowa knocked it out of the park with the small seconds model. The flieger is a better fit for me but I will miss winding that little guy up. Glad it went to a good home close by!


Both of those watches really honor the ancestor that was Jorg's inspiration (from Stowa's website):


----------



## Vetinari67

Flieger Klassik B-dial anniversary edition .. with dusty and faded black boots on today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2

fracture. said:


> I really love the 36 MO with small seconds. The negative space arrangement on it is just perfect. Mike2, I believe you said you got the nylon strap from cheapestnatos, but I can't find that model. Did you maybe buy it elsewhere? I'm thinking about going for the same look, I really love how it dresses it down.


Here you are, fracture. I found it on their site under single-pass straps. They call it the 'Spitfire":








Single Pass Strap Spitfire (21 & 22 mm)


Note: odd sizes are USD 3.95, even sizes are USD 5.95. Technical information: Thickness: 1,2 mmLength: 27 cm including the buckle. It fits almost any wrist and is very easy to shorten and tuck in.Material: Seat belt nylonHardware: Solid stainless steel with a polished finish, off course 100%...




www.cheapestnatostraps.com





I agree that strap does a great job of dressing it down. The navy with a single thin white line also works pretty well but wasn't quite my style. Now look what you did. You made me pile up some 18mm single-passes for the flieger.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## dodd10x

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 15388586
> View attachment 15388587


This thing is cool but it definitely confuses me. Black dial with marine style numerals and minute track, and lume? And those hands?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

dodd10x said:


> This thing is cool but it definitely confuses me. Black dial with marine style numerals and minute track, and lume? And those hands?


Mod. About ten years ago, there was an idea to make a forum limited edition model in this design, but at that time there were several models of affordable watches from Steinhart in production for forum and I realized it for myself with help of Moscow Andrew Babanin Workshop horology.ru. This is my favorite for 7 years.

Legibility is important to me.


----------



## thetonyclifton

varunmk123 said:


> Stowa Marine 41 on steel bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


Hey. What strap is this?


----------



## varunmk123

thetonyclifton said:


> Hey. What strap is this?


This one is Classic Collingham by WatchGecko. They are currently on offer £15 if you are interested.








Metal Watch Straps / Watch Bands


Beautifully crafted high quality solid link, Milanese and Shark mesh stainless steel watch straps. Choice of colour and finish. Free worldwide shipping!




www.watchgecko.com





Thanks!


----------



## tomek123er

Anthracite Stowa for today.


----------



## dodd10x

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

With his old aviator friends.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## haaksk

dodd10x said:


> Now to decide which one I'm keeping!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


What are your thoughts so far between the two? I'm looking at those exact two watches myself! Is there any difference other than movement, case thickness and second subdial?


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Stowa Prodiver.


----------



## dodd10x

haaksk said:


> What are your thoughts so far between the two? I'm looking at those exact two watches myself! Is there any difference other than movement, case thickness and second subdial?


No, I think that's it for differences. I decided to keep the small seconds because it's thinner and just fits the marine theme better I think. But honestly, they both look great.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nathantw666

My one and only. 35.5mm.


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## dodd10x

This guy again









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## tomek123er

diver ... almost


----------



## Bradjhomes

tomek123er said:


> diver ... almost
> View attachment 15400920


Love it!!!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

Flieger Klassik. Handaufzug.










Quick note: this watch and these binoculars are from different periods, so would not ordinarily be seen together, but I thought it would make a nice photo anyway. C.P. Goerz produced this Fernglas 08 in Berlin during WWI (I haven't dated them exactly yet); the Flieger is obviously based on the model from WWII.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

Nice watch. Congrats


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Vetinari67

Poor MABLE has been sequestered indoors since the Pandemic began, for her own protection. Have taken to wearing dive watches on bracelet when I go out, instead of my normal watches on leather straps, as all metal is easier to clean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Rickster27b

Marine 36....Roman .... btw .. I really like this watch.








Q


----------



## WatchDialOrange

*Stowa Prodiver Limette reverse Bezel for the weekend 








*


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Orsoni:

The image of your Flieger Bronze Vintage (above) makes a powerful impression.

I hadn't realized that it was such an attractive case.

Thank you for posting the photo. It's stirred my thoughts.

Tom K.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

From yesterday...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er

Old logo


----------



## sorinbv2003

M.O. RED 60


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er

Classic b-uhr


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Marine on mesh today


----------



## Rickster27b

Marine 36


----------



## RussMurray

Rickster27b said:


> Marine 36
> 
> View attachment 15429055


That combination looks great Rick. You definitely chose wisely when it came to that 36!


----------



## Ktuer67

Out comes the Klassik in blue in light brown leather strap. Milanese is budding it’s time for dressier occasions


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Orsoni

Antea 365


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## brgracer




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad




----------



## Eugene Hot

I like art deco. Mariner 30s


----------



## RussMurray

Wearing white this Labour Day. My only concession being the swapping out of my blue canvas sneakers for some gray oxfords


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Marine 36


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

platinumEX said:


> From yesterday...


That's a great looking watch, love the dial and the steel bezel, awesome combo.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## iggy-th

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 15438801


This Duo is the Killer !!!
May i ask, on the left vintage. is the hour hand from original manufacture ? it looks really long.


----------



## sorinbv2003

Have a good day


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frode

￼￼


----------



## Eugene Hot

iggy-th said:


> This Duo is the Killer !!!
> May i ask, on the left vintage. is the hour hand from original manufacture ? it looks really long.


Hi! All original for this watch


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## webster126

My handwind Partitio


----------



## brainless

Eugene Hot said:


> Hi! All original for this watch


What makes you think that it is 'all original'? 
You *got* it as it is to be seen in the picture - but does it *mean* 'all original'?
Do you know that no one replaced any parts, e.g. the hands?

Volker


----------



## Eugene Hot

brainless said:


> know that no one replaced any parts


Yes it is, I know that no replaced any parts in antimagnetisch marine with silver dial.


----------



## RedViola

Eugene Hot said:


> Yes it is, I know that no replaced any parts in antimagnetish marine with silver dial.


Ok, well, original or otherwise, that handset is messing with my mind. Can we have more pictures please?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

" RedViola said:


> Can we have more pictures please?


Sorry, telephone quality































I saw a similar restored black dial biggest one on the ebay, but in mine all parts are original.








later version








Yet one in the monocoque case


----------



## Eugene Hot

Found on the internet


----------



## webster126

beautiful watch Eugene!

here's my Antea


----------



## Eugene Hot

Old Partitio antimagnetisch, not mine unfortunately


----------



## brainless

Hello Eugene,

I suppose the hands were taken from a pocket watch with a bigger dial than your watch's one. I own several of these vintage watches and none of them has hands with such a ratio in length between minute and hour hand. 
Tomorrow I will shoot some pics,


Volker


----------



## Eugene Hot

brainless said:


> Hello Eugene,
> 
> I suppose the hands were taken from a pocket watch with a bigger dial than your watch's one. I own several of these vintage watches and none of them has hands with such a ratio in length between minute and hour hand.
> Tomorrow I will shoot some pics,
> 
> Volker


Hi Volker. Of course I will look at the photos with pleasure, but by this watch I am sure. I know that in later watches of this type, the hour hand is usually much shorter than the minute hand, but in older watches Stowa this is not always the case. There are many examples, and some can be seen on the previous page, see #6617. I assure you that this does not interfere with legibility and the time is determined easily and accurately,


----------



## iggy-th

Eugene / Volker

Thanks for all the precious knowledge of this vintage talk.
I really LOVE that, and believe that STOWA lovers will looking forward to see more photos.

Cheers.


----------



## Orsoni

I love oddball stuff so, I really like that big, long hour hand


----------



## Eugene Hot

Perhaps this is a factory mistake, that they forgot to shorten the hour hand by half a millimeter, as they made a mistake with 8 on the watch in the photo, thanks to which the watch remained in condition NOS. A version - the watches was assembled from the parts lefts after the destruction of the factory in 1945 without quality control, which is explained by the difficult situation in Germany in the late 40s. But I like the Stowa Marine style with longer hands.









Otherwise, their condition would not have been better










Art Deco was also appreciated in the Soviet watch industry after the war.


----------



## Eugene Hot

Yet later Stowa Marines on the forum


----------



## Eugene Hot

I want to choose a second hand with a tail counterweight for the Partitio, maybe like on Antea 365 or Marine36, so that it would be more similar to the design of the 30s









I would like Stowa to release the whole set of hands in silver and blued for the upgrade Partitio in this style.


----------



## brainless

Hello Eugene,

here are (some of) my watches to look at:
Why people ridicule Stowa but not other brands?
In post # 28 you will find the link to an album. Especially the last 12 pics show vintage wrist watches from Stowa. some of them are rated to be from the late Twenties/ early Thirties.


> Perhaps this is a factory mistake, that they forgot to shorten the hour hand by half a millimeter, as they made a mistake with 8 on the watch in the photo, thanks to which the watch remained in condition NOS. A version - the watches was assembled from the parts lefts after the destruction of the factory in 1945 without quality control, which is explained by the difficult situation in Germany in the late 40s.


No, I don't think so
- dials were made by special companies which manufactured dials only. They showed samples (w/o any specific imprint) to their potential customers and then they produced the order as it was given to them: Dial size, imprint and any other adjustment that was asked for. 'Mistakes' in the dial could only be made later on.........
- the same is also true for the hands. They were produced by special companies too. People in watchmaking companies never would have gotten the idea to shorten hands: They ordered the hands in the exact size they needed them.
Watches made in 1945 or 1946 often were mixed from all parts that were available then.
But these watches were badly needed, e.g for occupation and they were used daily. They were worn and they would show today a threadbare condition - not a NOS state,

Volker


----------



## Eugene Hot

I think this is not a popular model to be faked.
Thank you Volker for sharing your album. Me and many participants will be grateful for more detailed photos of the antique Stowa's watches in this thread.


----------



## platinumEX

Bought my second Verus - it's such a cool, simple, versatile and attractive watch.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## secmar44




----------



## secmar44

My Stowa with Nomos strap


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy flieger Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Beautiful shot. May I know who made the strap?

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brgracer




----------



## Emphasis

Antea 365


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giantBOB




----------



## ambardekotu

Stowa Flieger Bronze Vintage


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Hard to decide today


----------



## ztricky




----------



## JuNi

This for today...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## singularityseven

Not a wrist shot, but this just arrived for review and I'm thrilled!


----------



## RussMurray

singularityseven said:


> Not a wrist shot, but this just arrived for review and I'm thrilled!


Congratulations! New packaging I see.


----------



## jmariorebelo

singularityseven said:


> Not a wrist shot, but this just arrived for review and I'm thrilled!


Oh god... I was already having a hard enough time trying to keep that watch at bay...

Looking forward to your review.


----------



## iceman767

2 of my favourite stowa on summer Bracelets.

Time to get these back on leather straps now









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## M6TT F

platinumEX said:


>


What's great pair! Is the black one the limited grey print one? And can I ask what straps they are?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F

Another Verus for Friday. Such a great watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ztricky

Tonight GREY LE


----------



## ztricky

Sry for the double image again. Sent from phone. Anyone know why its doing this please?


----------



## Jayemmgee

Nice Stowa! 
I'd really like to find a Verus worn&wound edition. I'm kicking myself for sleeping on it

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

M6TT F said:


> What's great pair! Is the black one the limited grey print one? And can I ask what straps they are?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the black is the Black and Grey Limited version. The straps are just cheapies I bought on Amazon. A little stiff but I really like the color/texture of them. The exact listing is gone but I think these are the same:






Amazon.com: Canvas Quick Release Watch Band 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Nylon Watch Strap for Men Sturdy Breathable Replacement Watchband for Women: Clothing


Shop cell phones and accessories at Amazon.com. You'll find great prices on cases, headsets, and the latest smartphones from carriers like Verizon, AT&T, and Sprint



www.amazon.com


----------



## Dimardi

My current Stowas:


----------



## heboil

On a Colareb.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

My favourite stowas























Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## mfseverini

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15447629


Looks so good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

mfseverini said:


> Looks so good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much. It's definitely a nice change from all the dive watches I often wear


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ This image highly appeals to me.

Not only seeing a STOWA worn, but the inspiring thought.

Tom K.


----------



## RedViola

Every time I see that photo, I think about what I would need to change about my life to be able to pull off those glasses, and whether those changes would be worth it.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

New on my wrist


----------



## JunkerJorge

iceman767 said:


> 2 of my favourite stowa on summer Bracelets.
> 
> Time to get these back on leather straps now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


What bracelet is that on the right?


----------



## JunkerJorge

I have been curious if the fleigers would go on the rubber straps well. That post of the special edition ikarus today made me curious to try it. Anyone ever put theirs on rubber?


----------



## iceman767

JunkerJorge said:


> What bracelet is that on the right?


Watch Gecko. It's been discontinued now

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven




----------



## JunkerJorge

singularityseven said:


>


Love the multi knife.


----------



## Tcham Kiel

Hello, 
I was delighted to have found in the Partitio a watch with a reasonable diameter, but the 47mm lug-to-lug length worries me a bit, while my wrist measures only 6.0 inches...
Do you think it will fit ? I browsed this thread and haven't seen any disproportionate photos, but I still prefer to ask for your informed opinion on this.
Thanks !


----------



## brainless

Whether a case fits or not, depends on the width of your wrist, not on the circumference.
The case sits on the wist - not all around it,

Volker


----------



## Orsoni

Still wearing the Flieger since Flieger Friday


----------



## MDFL

New shoes on the Verus W&W










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

MDFL said:


> New shoes on the Verus W&W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a fantastic combination.


----------



## robi1138




----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Rickster27b:

The colors, the luminosity, the colors, the focus, the colors, the textures...and...the colors.

Your image above is driving me to the STOWA Web site.

Thank you for once again setting a high standard in watch photography.

Tom K.


----------



## Rickster27b

Tom,

Stowa is a great choice in my opinion. The craft and tradition is really tops for the money involved. Glad I could be of help...LOL

Rick


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Jayemmgee

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15491155


That green is awesome!

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MacA

Sporting a new strap on the Marine Classic Bronze.


----------



## indygreg

Wow! Love it man! Glad she found a new home and got some new shoes day one! That looks badass. Shirt is rocking too!


----------



## foxl

Flieger Original (FO1) on Original Strap
Does somebody wears it on Steel?


----------



## speedvagen

Just swapped for the brown handmade strap, changed the watch....

'vagen


----------



## Mister X

Going gray for hump day at the office (not pictured, but also carried; Grayman Dua stone washed, titanium frame lock).


----------



## brational

with a blue suede fluco. guess i like german brands...


----------



## MDFL

Love my Stowa Antea x W&W

(Excuse the weird angle/glare, was trying to snag the stunning blue hands)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebudu

Hi. New here but got my Stowa flieger bronze for some time. My favorite watch so far


----------



## Buramu

Are there any big-wristed people here who have tried the Flieger 36? 

I have a 7.5" wrist but I'm starting to appreciate smaller watches. I kind of like how the proportions of the Baumuster A Flieger change (lugs, strap width, crownsize, dial printing etc.) when shrunk down, but then again: Fliegers are meant to be worn huge. 

Any wristshots would be welcomed and enjoyed


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## MacA

Business casual Blue MOLE today.


----------



## Jebudu

Flieger friday and coffee time


----------



## webster126

^ very cool strap!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

Ok I put on new straps on my Blue MOLE and Bronze MO. I'm switching between these two today. Both are black gators on deployants.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pjmaxm

Loving this watch more each day I wear it.

Marine 36 with top grade 2824.


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## iceman767

Manual wind on bracelet









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlee89

Looks great on that strap! Whats the brand?


----------



## MacA

Driving to the office with my Bronze Marine


----------



## Orsoni

Just arrived...my new Stowa Flieger Baumuster "B" Black Forest 

The heat blued hands are hard to photograph. Seemingly even harder than my Marine Original. But, as with the MO's handset, when you do get that striking flash of blue, it really seems to light up the dial. The movement is beautifully finished. This is my fourth Stowa but, it's my first Baumuster "B" dial and I'm really liking it. Thank you Jorg and his crew.


----------



## MacA

My newest Stowa flieger 36 handwound.


----------



## iceman767

Error


----------



## iceman767

MacA said:


> My newest Stowa flieger 36 handwound.
> 
> View attachment 15524106


Nice strap! What's the name and where did you buy it from?

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## Psi

Orsoni said:


> Flieger Friday


...nice, here's mine ?


----------



## JunkerJorge

pjmaxm said:


> Loving this watch more each day I wear it.
> 
> Marine 36 with top grade 2824.


What perlon is that?


----------



## Orsoni

iceman767 said:


> Nice strap! What's the name and where did you buy it from?


It looks similar to my Eulit Panama Perlon gray strap


----------



## foxl

Chrono 1938 Creme


----------



## G07

Rickster27b said:


> View attachment 15511469


Very nice - looks like a blue strap? Care to give details?
Cheers.


----------



## Psi




----------



## Rickster27b

G07 said:


> Very nice - looks like a blue strap? Care to give details?
> Cheers.


Actually a gray .. but the light had a blue cast. Fluco pigskin - i have in both gray and tan - nice straps.


----------



## pjmaxm

Recently got this one and enjoying it even more than the auto version. Subdial adds something extra and love the thinness.


----------



## pjmaxm

JunkerJorge said:


> What perlon is that?


Eulit Kristall Perlon


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Stowa Prodiver Limette


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## Psi

A dial today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

Changed the strap tonight for tomorrow


----------



## Dimitar_E

А bit dressed down today









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Psi




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ eblackmo:

That's a fine-looking timepiece.

Big thanks for the photos.

Glad that you're enjoying it.

Tom K.


----------



## jonobailey

Antea on Eulux Shell Cordovan


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## giantBOB




----------



## JuNi




----------



## underhill

Is this for wrist shots only ?
Because if not, here's mine !


----------



## tommy_boy

Awesome pic!


underhill said:


> Is this for wrist shots only ?
> Because if not, here's mine !
> 
> View attachment 15536434


----------



## MacA




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JuNi

Rugged up, but the watch is looking fine


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## wkw

Erik_H said:


> View attachment 15541245


The strap looks really sharp!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H

wkw said:


> The strap looks really sharp!


It's a RIOS1931.


----------



## cdnitguy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Erik_H said:


> It's a RIOS1931.


German strap on a German watch. Perfect match 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Rickster27b:

Art — both the watch itself and the exceptional image.

Thanks for inspiring me.

Tom K.


----------



## cba191

I love this thing.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Dimardi

Flieger Friday!!!


----------



## pjmaxm

Finally got around to getting proper width perlons for my Marine Classic 36.

First of the three different colorways I got: Eulit Kristall in gray


----------



## eblackmo

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ eblackmo:
> 
> That's a fine-looking timepiece.
> 
> Big thanks for the photos.
> 
> Glad that you're enjoying it.
> 
> Tom K.


Definitely enjoying it. I remember getting a bit angsty about the time it was taking to deliver it*. I sent an email to Stowa asking about the timeline and received a reply saying that it is ready to ship but Jorg Schauer has to inspect the watch before it is sent out. Now that is quality control.  There is nothing like purchasing a watch from an indepedent being run by a serious watchmaker. I own watches from other German indepedents like Dornbleuth and Benzinger and Stowa is right up there in terms of quality and the owner of the brand taking a personal interest.

*subjective of course.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## tomek123er




----------



## Bradjhomes

tomek123er said:


> View attachment 15548044


Still perfect


----------



## The Geezer

eblackmo said:


> Great watch! Is that a brushed steel case? I think this is the watch I would like to buy but I don't like the polished look. I think that is the one thing I don't like about my Partitio. I much prefer the lack of shine on a brushed case. I didn't know that it was an option. Can I ask you a question: Did you request it as an option, and if so, was it much more expensive?
> 
> View attachment 15548032
> View attachment 15548033


----------



## nedh

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15546428


Love the green! Thanks for the photo.


----------



## nedh

jonobailey said:


> Antea on Eulux Shell Cordovan
> View attachment 15533987


Such a clean look. I really need a small seconds watch.


----------



## Orsoni

M.O.


----------



## jovani

STOWA Flieger


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Black Forest


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## pjmaxm

As I change up my collection and wait on a few incoming watches this has become my primary for now instead of my change of pace. Slowly securing a place in the future rotation I think.

Marine Classic 36 no date with Top 2824


----------



## captious

It' s time to sleep.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grig

My preciousss...


----------



## feline

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The old Stowa logo on the Flieger watch is really cute!


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## Jayemmgee

I hope to be. I can't wait.

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Jayemmgee

I'm digging this lots










@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## iceman767

Can't get enough of this classic Chrono dial.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## captious




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSK877




----------



## iceman767

Incredibly versatile









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayemmgee

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## watchnerdlol

Orsoni said:


> Flieger Friday
> 
> View attachment 15557729


does the bronze develop a patina?


----------



## feline




----------



## Orsoni

watchnerdlol said:


> does the bronze develop a patina?


As per Mike Stuffler, a treatment is applied that prevents further oxidation.

Time will tell whether the treatment is permanent or whether it gradually wears off.


----------



## The Geezer

grig said:


> My preciousss...
> 
> View attachment 15556484
> 
> can you tell us why it is unique? Has it got a Durowe movement?


----------



## JuNi

Good Morning, starting into Black „Flieger" Friday with my Stowa B-Dial


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

JuNi said:


> Good Morning, starting into Black „Flieger" Friday with my Stowa B-Dial
> View attachment 15568824


Nice lume shot, didn't realize how nice the B dial looks in the dark. That's gorgeous!


----------



## HangPham




----------



## Buramu

Finally received my first Stowa today. I'm going to post a longer review after some more wrist-time, but here's my new Marine 36 KS on my 7.5" wrist.

36mm of pure class.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Buramu:

*CONGRATULATIONS!*

Thank you for posting the great image. It looks very nice indeed.

May it bring you much pleasure.

My 1st and 2nd STOWA watches arrived four days ago.

To my surprise, a 3rd STOWA watch arrived this afternoon.

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Arriving on a Friday, a Flieger Classic 36

Tom K.


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## Psi




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Buramu




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ The Antea Back-to-Bauhaus 355 Limited Silver has found a place as my low-key watch.

The dial and band are near enough to my skin tone that the watch is fairly unobtrusive.

This morning had a fraught interview with local officials who would decide whether I might remain into the coming year.

Wearing this inconspicuous watch, there was a pleasant sense of well-being.

As it happened, fate smiled so my work may continue in 2021.

It's a lovely timepiece.

Tom K.


----------



## wkw

Tom Kellie said:


> View attachment 15575256
> 
> 
> ~ The Antea Back-to-Bauhaus 355 Limited Silver has found a place as my low-key watch.
> 
> The dial and band are near enough to my skin tone that the watch is fairly unobtrusive.
> 
> This morning had a fraught interview with local officials who would decide whether I might remain into the coming year.
> 
> Wearing this inconspicuous watch, there was a pleasant sense of well-being.
> 
> As it happened, fate smiled so my work may continue in 2021.
> 
> It's a lovely timepiece.
> 
> Tom K.


Good luck Tom! Hope things will work out for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious




----------



## Buramu

Still honeymooning, still very impressed. Every morning I'm enjoying the moment of winding the smooth Peseux movement.

Changed the strap to something slightly more casual and less tapered, though.


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## MacA

Marine Bronze today!


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Into the second week, appreciating this Flieger Classic 36 more every day.

Tom K.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## G07

HangPham said:


> View attachment 15568969


 Hope you have some shorts on


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## tomek123er




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Stowa Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayemmgee

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Jayemmgee

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## HangPham

G07 said:


> Hope you have some shorts on


Actually I don't have. I'm driving a motorcycle around the city in underwear only 🙂


----------



## wkw

Jayemmgee said:


> @watchsquatch on IG


The grey looks so good. Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinbv2003

New strap


----------



## Buramu

Recommended reading for Deckwatch owners 😃


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## tighthams




----------



## Jebudu

Can't get enough of it 



Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er

Flieger Friday until Monday


----------



## MHe225

I think we did establish at some point that Schauer watches are also allowed here ....


----------



## tomek123er

i'm pretty sure there is a thread Schauer wrist shot...quite dead. What a lovely piece.


----------



## G07

Rickster27b said:


> View attachment 15585925


Nice! 36 or 40?


----------



## Tom Kellie

"i'm pretty sure there is a thread Schauer wrist shot...quite dead."









Who else is wearing a Schauer today??? Let's see them!


Received on Friday :)




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Flieger Classic 36 with 2020 ¥10 Year of the Rat Coin


----------



## foxl

I Wonder if someone ones a Stowa Marine Original with brushed midcase but polished bezel and backcase?


----------



## danshort

Flieger Friday


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## wkw

Just received my flieger classic.

Order placed on Dec 6 and took delivery today. I'm amazed with their turn around time.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Black Forest


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## omeglycine

New bezel for the Limette


----------



## jmariorebelo

omeglycine said:


> New bezel for the Limette
> 
> View attachment 15598717
> 
> View attachment 15598718


Perfect! But it needs a bath 😁


----------



## maxwatch72

New to me Antea 41. Second Stowa in my drawer...


----------



## captious




----------



## MacA

This time on an oil tanned dark brown strap.


----------



## Tom Kellie

*Passport Cover and STOWA Antea Back to Bauhaus 355 Limited Silver*

~ Yesterday it was necessary to visit the nearest Consulate-General of the United States in order to apply for renewal of a U.S. Passport.

The posted rules at the initial security screening included: "No digital watches of any kind".

When the security staff spotted the STOWA Antea Back to Bauhaus 355 Limited Silver, they pointed to it and firmly said: "_No!_".

I quietly turned the watch over to reveal the hand-winding internal mechanism shown above.

Their response was (translated): "_Oh, a real watch_".

One of the subtle pleasures of wearing a STOWA watch.

Tom K.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ STOWA Antea Back to Bauhaus 355 Limited Silver and Cosmos Bloom


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Orsoni

Still with the Flieger Black Forest


----------



## HangPham




----------



## underhill

I really, really like this watch.


----------



## RussMurray

underhill said:


> I really, really like this watch.
> 
> View attachment 15602921
> 
> 
> View attachment 15602922


Great shots!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## cdnitguy




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

New shoes.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

heboil said:


> New shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Very nice look, what strap is that?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Black Sailcloth Waterproof Pilot Watch Band | B & R Bands






www.bandrbands.com







Frequent_Flieger said:


> Very nice look, what strap is that?


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

Back to bronze!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy winter solstice Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ObeyFiendClub




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ ObeyFiendClub:

Great image of a terrific timepiece!

It's an especially helpful shot for showing how that size wears on a wrist.

Many thanks!

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *STOWA Flieger Classic 36 Hand-winding with Oxalis Blooms*

Tom K.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebudu

My companion in workshop 



Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Graneworm

So my first Stowa arrived today. Well originally it was D.O.A but Stowa sorted it quickly so take 2. Its a 40mm Marine Matt so it was a wait to get it. I wanted a Stowa but the Flieger didn't really fill a gap. I could justify a white dial "Field" watch, so this was ideal. I am pleased with it so far especially the blue hands. The deployant clasp IS, IMO, a bit fiddly to adjust needing a screwdriver is unusual. I also need to see how no lume works with this kind of watch for me. The finish is very good.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## telepiste

classic.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ 'Twas the night before Christmas, when over the Advent Calendar...

Tom K.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Festivus









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

I'm on the fence on this combo but thought to try it nonetheless.

Bronze Marine with a Crown & Buckle NATO

I think if I had a bronze Pilot this might look better. I have an excuse to buy one now!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Watch Ornament*

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Christmas Green...

Tom K.


----------



## foxl

FO1 out of the Box for christmas


----------



## United1877




----------



## iceman767

MC










Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinbv2003

Merry Christmas!


----------



## MacA

MO Bronze on a Fluco Cordovan padded strap.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Merry Christmas and happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cathodical

Love seeing everyone's Stowas!

Here's my Partitio


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Three STOWA Casebacks*

Tom K.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## MacA

My 36 hand winder wonder...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ S'no doubt that it's a snow-proof Stowa!

Tom K.


----------



## foxl

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 15624035


Interesting combo. 
Who changed the hands of the Marine Original? To which watch do they belong originally? 
What kind of movement has the other vintage watch? Which diameter?

greetings, 
Fabian


----------



## RussMurray

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ S'no doubt that it's a snow-proof Stowa!
> 
> Tom K.


It sure is. Happy New Year Tom!


----------



## Eugene Hot

foxl said:


> Interesting combo.
> Who changed the hands of the Marine Original? To which watch do they belong originally?
> What kind of movement has the other vintage watch? Which diameter?


Hi, Fabian!

Hands from ebay France. And some luminophor. Unitas movements, signed by Stowa.

Happy New Year!
Eugene


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Happy New Year 2021 to All from East Asia!*

Tom K.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## foxl

My Special Edition 2012 back from Service, now with Onion crown and Updated screwbalance with Swanneck.


----------



## Rickster27b

Happy New Year to all the Stowa fans out there.

Rick


----------



## foxl

What a Great Blueness
Happy new year!


----------



## captious




----------



## tweedcastle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nedh

Rickster27b said:


> Happy New Year to all the Stowa fans out there.
> 
> Rick
> View attachment 15627040
> 
> 
> View attachment 15627042


Love the Marine. No date and Roman numerals make it such a classic design.


----------



## Anatoly

Rang in the New Year with this Stowa Flieger!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nedh

Anatoly said:


> Rang in the New Year with this Stowa Flieger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Great lume shot. Nice design on the shirt too.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Thermally Blued*

Tom K.


----------



## davidg10

Rickster27b said:


> Happy New Year to all the Stowa fans out there.
> 
> Rick
> View attachment 15627040
> 
> 
> View attachment 15627042


Rick, your beautiful photos of the Marine roman have convinced me to buy the watch. Thank you!


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *After a Long Workday*

Tom K.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## foxl




----------



## Tommywine0

New to me!! Arrived yesterday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg

nedh said:


> Great lume shot. Nice design on the shirt too.


I ordered one due end of the month. Any photos of the backside of that beauty?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

indygreg said:


> I ordered one due end of the month. Any photos of the backside of that beauty?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Few quick and dirty pics...























Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Metal Craftsmanship*

Tom K.


----------



## danshort

Even though I have a box full of 20mm straps, I was struggling to find one that was perfect for my bronze flieger. Anything with white stitching didn't look good to me - including the OEM strap. So I ordered a custom made horween strap with cream stitching from an Etsy shop I had used before. The new strap showed up today and I'm loving this combo. It takes the watch to a new level for me.


----------



## Jebudu

danshort said:


> Even though I have a box full of 20mm straps, I was struggling to find one that was perfect for my bronze flieger. Anything with white stitching didn't look good to me - including the OEM strap. So I ordered a custom made horween strap with cream stitching from an Etsy shop I had used before. The new strap showed up today and I'm loving this combo. It takes the watch to a new level for me.


For me best strap is made of vintage Swiss ammo leather. Like mine 

Today shots





Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Flieger Post*

Tom K.


----------



## njhinde

Hadn't worn this for a while, and now it's been on my wrist for three days in a row. Forgot how much I love it.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## captious




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxl

Should have been on my wrist if i had won the eBay auction lately...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Jebudu

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## TB777

View attachment 15640872


----------



## TB777




----------



## captious




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Limette Hand with Dynadots*

Tom K.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

My Marine 36 on a new martu' strap. I really like this watch.


----------



## RussMurray

Rickster27b said:


> My Marine 36 on a new martu' strap. I really like this watch.
> 
> View attachment 15645196


Wonderful combination, Rick!


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Back to Bauhaus 355 Limited Silver*

Tom K.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x

Verus, Worn and Wound edition









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Rickster27b:

The lighting, the new strap and the Marine 36: _sublime_!

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Only One Is Right*

Tom K.


----------



## john_marston

strap ideas for this? I already got a burgundy leather strap which looks nice. But thinking something light-tanned or beige maybe shell cordovan to make it a bit more playful?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu

Now the honeymoon is over, I can objectively say this has become the favorite watch in my collection. I love everything about it.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Orsoni

john_marston said:


> strap ideas for this? I already got a burgundy leather strap which looks nice. But thinking something light-tanned or beige maybe shell cordovan to make it a bit more playful?


I tried a Eulit Perlon Panama gray strap on my Antea and quite like the way it dresses it down a bit. Full disclosure; I'm not wearing my Antea today.


----------



## whineboy




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

john_marston said:


> strap ideas for this? I already got a burgundy leather strap which looks nice. But thinking something light-tanned or beige maybe shell cordovan to make it a bit more playful?
> View attachment 15647157


Stunning shot!


----------



## drhr




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

My new to me 356iB

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious




----------



## DNARNA




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Eugene Hot

Navy pilot


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## rob9765

New Nick Mankey Designs strap is so comfortable. I need to try more colors.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## njhinde




----------



## foxl

I am so glad that Volker gave me the opportunity to purchase some vintage Stowas from his collection.

I love that Automatic Meeting rembember Watch with its nice case finish.

Rings at 7 o clock, when Kids are ready for their beds.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGBC

Quick strap change over the weekend and it feels like a new watch. Stowa grey strap w/ deployant clasp










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

foxl said:


> ...
> I love that Automatic Meeting rembember Watch with its nice case finish.
> 
> Rings at 7 o clock, when Kids are ready for their beds.
> View attachment 15671489


What have you done? Now the Stowa's watches will not be allowed in the German watch section for the inscription "SWISS MADE"!


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## captious




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

danshort said:


> Even though I have a box full of 20mm straps, I was struggling to find one that was perfect for my bronze flieger. Anything with white stitching didn't look good to me - including the OEM strap. So I ordered a custom made horween strap with cream stitching from an Etsy shop I had used before. The new strap showed up today and I'm loving this combo. It takes the watch to a new level for me.
> 
> View attachment 15632579
> 
> 
> View attachment 15632580


This is just unreal.


----------



## mitchjrj

njhinde said:


> Hadn't worn this for a while, and now it's been on my wrist for three days in a row. Forgot how much I love it.


Same emotion when I come back to mine.


----------



## mitchjrj

Rickster27b said:


> My Marine 36 on a new martu' strap. I really like this watch.
> 
> View attachment 15645196


Stunning light, stunning watch


----------



## mitchjrj

Orsoni said:


> I tried a Eulit Perlon Panama gray strap on my Antea and quite like the way it dresses it down a bit. Full disclosure; I'm not wearing my Antea today.
> 
> View attachment 15647827
> 
> View attachment 15647828


Wouldn't have imagined this pairing but it's very cool.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Graneworm

Simple Sunday























Having more than one pair of socks doesn't make me a sock collector.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Sgruschkus




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## captious




----------



## JuNi

For Flieger Friday


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## heboil




----------



## DiverBob

Stovah!

Verus and sunset.


----------



## Buramu




----------



## nyyankees

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston

JuNi said:


> View attachment 15692204
> 
> For Flieger Friday


Nice!! Is that the anniversary flieger with old radium lume? Is it 36 or 40?


----------



## captious




----------



## Opensider




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Verus


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## keegan

MO, but contemplating the MOBronze!


----------



## heboil

On epsom leather.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Buramu: Thank you for posting the image above.

That superb photograph is inspiring.

The lighting and focus are ideal, not to mention the reflection.

You made my morning by sharing such excellent photography.

Tom K.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Snow STOWA*

Tom K.


----------



## Buramu

Tom Kellie said:


> You made my morning by sharing such excellent photography.


Thank you Tom! Appreciated!


----------



## iceman767

Still going strong









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Dressy sunray grey dial for Flieger Friday


----------



## JuNi

And on my wrist.


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## DiverBob

Verus 40mm


----------



## heboil

Ikarus.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Edged in Blue*

Tom K.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Nice piece buddy


----------



## wkw

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15713792
> 
> 
> Nice piece buddy


Yup. identical twins. Cool!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Not absolutely identical twins, but twins?


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## danshort

Wearing my bronze flieger today. Love it when the light is right to catch those hands.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## heboil

On Staib mesh.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gwhibbs

heboil said:


> Ikarus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk





heboil said:


> Ikarus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


What strap is that. Great match!


----------



## heboil

gwhibbs said:


> What strap is that. Great match!











Black Sailcloth Waterproof Pilot Watch Band | B & R Bands






www.bandrbands.com


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Antea 390 Dynadots against a snowy backdrop.*

Tom K.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Tom Kellie said:


> View attachment 15724833
> 
> 
> ~ *Antea 390 Dynadots against a snowy backdrop.*
> 
> Tom K.


I really didn't like the dynadots when they came out, but this combination is perfect.


----------



## Orsoni

Bradjhomes said:


> I really didn't like the dynadots when they came out, but this combination is perfect.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Bradjhomes and Orsoni:

The limette second hand on the Antea 390 Dynadots adds just the right touch.

It's a cheerful bit of color reminiscent of a sprout appearing.

The watch has been ideal for timing 90-minute classes.

Tom K.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHN J.




----------



## nyyankees

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Antea Back to Bauhaus 355 Limited Silver on a Grey Shelf*

Tom K.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Late Winter Flieger*

Tom K.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Buramu

Yes, wearing my favorite watch today. Which happens to be this lovely Stowa.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Buramu:

What a fine image of your lovely STOWA Marine Classic 36.

The blue alarm clock on the desk and the iMac add a layer of interest.

The luminosity on the watch is outstanding.

Such an effective timepiece image sets a high standard.

Thank you.

Tom K.


----------



## SuperDadHK

great piece and great pics!
what strap do you find going well with the Flieger Bronze?



danshort said:


> Wearing my bronze flieger today. Love it when the light is right to catch those hands.
> 
> View attachment 15718899
> 
> 
> View attachment 15718902


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## danshort

SuperDadHK said:


> great piece and great pics!
> what strap do you find going well with the Flieger Bronze?


Hi. Thanks. It took me a while to find a strap that I really liked with the bronze flieger. I didn't care for the OEM strap. I thought it needed a pilot strap but I wasn't successful in finding one with bronze rivets (stainless rivets didn't look right). Laco makes one with bronze rivets but they won't ship the strap without a watch purchase. I tried the Rio pilot strap and one from B and R, but I didn't like the white stitching with the bronze case and aged numerals. 








In the end, I had this horween chromexcel strap made by an Etsy seller. He was able to stitch it in that pilot strap style (double box end?) and I chose a thread color to compliment the numerals. The strap isn't notched but that's OK. I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## nyyankees

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK

danshort said:


> Hi. Thanks. It took me a while to find a strap that I really liked with the bronze flieger. I didn't care for the OEM strap. I thought it needed a pilot strap but I wasn't successful in finding one with bronze rivets (stainless rivets didn't look right). Laco makes one with bronze rivets but they won't ship the strap without a watch purchase. I tried the Rio pilot strap and one from B and R, but I didn't like the white stitching with the bronze case and aged numerals.
> View attachment 15741302
> 
> In the end, I had this horween chromexcel strap made by an Etsy seller. He was able to stitch it in that pilot strap style (double box end?) and I chose a thread color to compliment the numerals. The strap isn't notched but that's OK. I couldn't be happier with it.
> View attachment 15741304


The stitching is on point!


----------



## nyyankees

Had to go in for a second pic because I finally captured the blue hands!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ @nyyankees :

You've done a great job in showing the blue hands.

Thank you! Your photograph is what I'd like to do.

First, a STOWA Marine timepiece.

Tom K.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Blue Through and Through*

Tom K.


----------



## Mkc2017

Eugene Hot said:


>


Which model is this?


----------



## JuNi

This for tonight


----------



## Eugene Hot

Mkc2017 said:


> Which model is this?


Mod old Marine Original Arabisch Black Matt


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JuNi

After managing to get a haircut for myself - which is not easy in Germany due to the pandemic situation - I also gave my Flieger a fresh look


----------



## JuNi

On the wrist


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## whineboy

Haven't worn this one in 2+ months.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Catching first sunlight of the weekend


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## tomek123er




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JuNi

My Sunday watch


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## foxl

I would love to See a reissue of that purple sunburst Dial by Stowa

Its a Durowe Duromatic 7525/2 Caliber. Running +3 sek/24h.

Thanks to brainless for Selling it to me!


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

The grey Partitio really comes into its element with the bracelet. It's almost as if they were made for each other.


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## brainless

foxl said:


> Thanks to brainless for Selling it to me!


It was my pleasure and I'm looking forward to future deals,

Volker


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *On Burgundy Moiré Silk*

Tom K.


----------



## mitchjrj

danshort said:


> Wearing my bronze flieger today. Love it when the light is right to catch those hands.
> 
> View attachment 15718899
> 
> 
> View attachment 15718902


Spectacular.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi




----------



## Orsoni

Bronze Flieger


----------



## mark405

Finally received this stunner today


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ @mark405 :

The more that I look at your Marine Classic 36 image above, the more that I love it!

The detailed grain on the black watch band shows so well.

You've set a high standard for capturing the beauty of the thermally blued hands.

The soft focus bokeh of the background foliage accentuates the timepiece.

Thank you so much for posting such an excellent photograph.

Congratulations on receiving such a treasure today.

May wearing it bring you much pleasure.

Tom K.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Friday Daffodils and Flieger Classic 36*

Tom K.


----------



## njhinde

This dial is simply amazing (in my opinion). Such a fantastic contrast with the Titanium case and bracelet. 
It's only March, but I am already dreaming about the beach and taking this beauty diving again


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## captious




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## njhinde




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Buramu




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Started this Oldtimer today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Stowa Prodiver Limette


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Just back from service!


----------



## usgajim

German engineering at it's finest, No logo no badge !


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## foxl

Here comes a NOS Chrono with a lovely sunburst case.
great Blue Dial and a wonderful case Diameter.

got a Brand New Customer Made Kaufmann Rally Band in Blue, 21mm Racingstyle.

i love it. thanks @brainless for selling it to me!

Fabian


----------



## Dre

This one came to me courtesy of the WUS sales forum. I'd been hesitant about picking up the watch because how big and thick it is, but it wears great for a big chunky diver. And of course, it's *GREEN*!


----------



## JohnD




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Dre said:


> This one came to me courtesy of the WUS sales forum. I'd been hesitant about picking up the watch because how big and thick it is, but it wears great for a big chunky diver. And of course, it's *GREEN*!


Ahh yes I was also considering picking up that piece, but choose to hold out for a different color. Good to see it go to good use, enjoy!


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Finally Friday!


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## captious




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxl

Today its time for the Blue Stowa Day-Date.
Black day, white Date.
Sunburst stainless Steel case.
Its a Classic.
I wish Jörg Schauer would take such a case and Dial as blueprint for a modernised variant.
Its powered by an Automatik ETA, (regulated in 6 Positions) to meet chronometer Standards at that time, 2638 ETA

thanks @brainless


----------



## brainless

My Sunday-watch, driven by a German automatic PUW 1461:


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

brainless said:


> My Sunday-watch, driven by a German automatic PUW 1461:
> 
> View attachment 15779567


Love to see what you're wearing out of your expansive collection. Do post more often! ??


----------



## brainless

Okay, 
your wish is my command.
The Monday-watch, an early Seatime, driven by PUW 1561:










Volker


----------



## foxl

Here comes my Stowa Chrono, Valjoux 7734
This particular watch is in the online Stowa book, page 177.

by the way: if someone has a silver bezel as a spare part, please contact me. Im thinking about re-creating a bezel in silver by a goldsmith.


----------



## john_marston

These vintage pre-Schauer watches are something else! Very 70s. Would you say some of those are homages (some look similar to other watches), or just a product of their time?


----------



## john_marston

Guess I should post what I'm wearing 









Still super happy happy with this one! I will go and try on a few Nomos' at some point to compare. But the value is unbeatable. I like the 39mm case, automatic with date, 50m WR, display caseback, deployant clasp. If you want a Tangente with those specs you're looking at a ~€3000 Neomatik, which has a fancier movement of course but other than that not a huge difference.


----------



## Rickster27b

Marine 36 Roman ..


----------



## foxl

john_marston said:


> These vintage pre-Schauer watches are something else! Very 70s. Would you say some of those are homages (some look similar to other watches), or just a product of their time?


Well John, i guess they are firstly products of suppliers of these days back in the 70s. 
From my point of view a lot of brands bought what was on the market (stainless steel case with sunburst finish from a case supplier; chose the right dial that was matching the valjoux chrono from a catalogue of a dial supplier). And at the end assebled it in their shopfloors.

Thats why the same style of this watches where offered by a variety of different brands.

I dont think that back then there was no inhouse decission, when it comes to design..

BUT: there are a lot of very good ideas and examples... and I would love to see Jörg implementing some ideas on current line up. 
Currently, there are only the 2 or 3 main lines (Flieger / Marine / Seatime) derived from old ideas...

best greetings, Fabian


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

foxl said:


> From my point of view a lot of brands bought what was on the market (stainless steel case with sunburst finish from a case supplier; chose the right dial that was matching the valjoux chrono from a catalogue of a dial supplier).


This explains a lot about the early Seatimes I have. I was wondering how to track down the different suppliers to get replacement gaskets for my older Stowa watches. Unfortunately the names of the case suppliers isn't visible from the outside of the case. Is there an active thread discussing these pre-Schauer Stowa topics. If not, we should make one before I get in trouble for hijacking this thread.

Pic of my Partitio today to redeem myself:


----------



## Louie777

It's been a while


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## brainless

No watch today!

It is a desk-clock on Tuesday:



















But you can turn it into a pocket-watch plus a holder when you remove the watch upwards. In the first pic you can see two lean spigots connecting the watch to the holder.

Volker


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## brainless

Sunny weather - golden Stowa!

This watch's case is made of 14 kt gold, movement is a DUROWE 471-2:










Volker


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## brainless

Sunny weather - golden Stowa! 
Continuation.......................its sunny yet:










A few sunny days may come, there are other solid gold watches in stand-by position,

Volker ?


----------



## JohnD

Antea 390 no date today


----------



## foxl

My favourite Chrono These days.
Wearing another cool bracelet.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

Also today I will show a watch............................on my wife:



















This is only one example more of former Stowas' wide range of watch variations.
Excuse the pics' bad quality, please.

Volker


----------



## captious




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## brainless

Today it's an alarm watch:










As it is driven by a Swiss AS 1931 even German watches could proudly wear the _Swiss Made_ imprint,

Volker


----------



## usclassic




----------



## DiverBob

Stowa Verus


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## foxl

brainless said:


> Today it's an alarm watch:
> 
> View attachment 15791779
> Hey Volker,
> Of course i want to buy that Beauty Alarm watch from your Collection.
> The excessive Homeoffice-Dinners with white wines makes me dizzy.
> 
> As it is driven by a Swiss AS 1931 even German watches could proudly wear the _Swiss Made_ imprint,
> 
> Volker


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## brainless

On Sunday you have to wear a special watch, a Pointer-Date:










The half-moon tipped hand points at the 11th - not today's date, sorry.

Volker


----------



## DiverBob

Had this one up for sale until yesterday when I decided to keep and modify it with a nice polished bezel. Not completely finished with the polishing but I really like the new look. I took the cape cod cloth to the case lightly just to give it a bit more sheen. Stowa Verus DB's one of one limited edition.  #Keeper


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Flieger in the sun as I wait in line for some In-N-Out for the kiddos.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

That was way back, when the first digital era was a revolution in making watches:










Almost 50 years ago,

Volker


----------



## Buramu




----------



## brainless

There are not only vintage Stowa watches with me:










It features a wonderfully balanced dial, doesn't it?! 
The gorgeous EXIMA with a specially finished ETA 2824-2,

Volker


----------



## tomek123er

Yes it did.


----------



## DiverBob

Stova Verus "Poliert"


----------



## brainless

Weather seems to turn rainy - Seatime is the choice:










Volker


----------



## DiverBob

Stowa Verus with polished bezel


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Trying a new strap for my M.O.

I was hoping for navy blue but received a bluish gray and am decidedly ambivalent if this works. 

I welcome any critiques ?


----------



## brainless

Stowa alarm watch saluting April:










Volker

PS:
@ _Orsoni_:
I like the strap. 
Pattern and color - both underline MO's elegant but unpretentious character!

Volker


----------



## Erik_H

Orsoni said:


> Trying a new strap for my M.O.
> 
> I was hoping for navy blue but received a bluish gray and am decidedly ambivalent if this works.
> 
> I welcome any critiques 😬


I have the same watch with the old Stowa logo, and I would certainly wear that strap. It looks good, a nice variation for casual wear.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## sorinbv2003

👍


----------



## iceman767

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15801864


Loving the polished bezel 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

DB's one of one Stowa Verus


----------



## brainless

Waiting for Easter:










Volker


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## mitchjrj

Jeez I have to get my Flieger Klassik back into rotation.


----------



## captious




----------



## tomek123er

happy easter


----------



## DiverBob

Verus


----------



## brainless

Happy Easter,
this is a brand that never produced watches - only watch movements. Today it belongs to Stowa:









Volker


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

Today there is a nice little clock for a lady's desk:



















It's driven by a German OSCO 66,

Volker


----------



## DiverBob

Stowa Verus (poliert)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu




----------



## brainless

I decided to call this week the 'SEATIME-Week'
Starting with # 1:



















Tomorrow will appear..........................#2,

Volker


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Buramu

That fabulous Peseux 7001


----------



## brainless

Day 2.................................SEATIME # 2:



















Volker


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

Day 3.................................SEATIME # 3:



















Volker


----------



## njhinde

brainless said:


> Day 3.................................SEATIME # 3:
> 
> View attachment 15813799
> 
> 
> View attachment 15813800
> 
> 
> Volker


This is a beauty, Volker ! Enjoying the others as well, but so far this is my favourite (and I guess it is still early days...)


----------



## sorinbv2003

A Joy to look at it


----------



## brainless

Day 4.................................SEATIME # 4:



















This watch is driven by a German PUW 1560, marked 'Dugena 2511'.

@njhinde:


> I guess it is still early days...


Should I change the heading into 'SEATIME - Fortnight'? 

Volker


----------



## njhinde

brainless said:


> Should I change the heading into 'SEATIME - Fortnight'?
> Volker


Daily, weekly or fortnightly... any frequency is good, as long as you keep posting these beauties (please) ;-)


----------



## Skoghen

My first Stowa  Happy flieger friday!


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

Day 5.................................SEATIME # 5:



















Driven by a German PUW 1561,

Volker


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## brainless

Day 6.................................SEATIME # 6:



















Volker


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Skoghen

Really like this watch so far


----------



## DiverBob

DB's customized Verus "Poliert" Pilot

Keen on sheen...


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## brainless

Day 7.................................SEATIME # 7:



















Volker


----------



## Skoghen

Looks better on leather. This doesn't really fly as high in the sky.


----------



## brainless

Week 2, Day 8.................................SEATIME # 8:



















Volker


----------



## DiverBob

Meine Polierte Uhr!

Das Verus!


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

brainless said:


> Week 2, Day 8.................................SEATIME # 8:
> 
> View attachment 15823542
> 
> 
> View attachment 15823544
> 
> 
> Volker


What a nice bracelet combo with the Seatime!


----------



## brainless

Week 2, Day 9.................................SEATIME # 9:



















Volker


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## brainless

Week 2, Day 10.................................SEATIME # 10:

Matching watches for my wife and I:



















Volker


----------



## john_marston

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15827659
> View attachment 15827666


That's a cool one. I like the countdown bezel

I looked on the Stowa website and think this is the only modern Stowa with the old logo? Anyone know why?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

john_marston said:


> I looked on the Stowa website and think this is the only modern Stowa with the old logo? Anyone know why?


WHERE on the Stowa website did you find this watch with the old logo? Currently it is not available and it never will be in future,

Volker


----------



## john_marston

brainless said:


> WHERE on the Stowa website did you find this watch with the old logo? Currently it is not available and it never will be in future,
> 
> Volker


it's the model I was replying to






Flieger TESTAF TO1 | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927


TESTAF (Technical Standard for pilot watches), the standard for pilot watches since 2012. Developed by the FH Aachen. For the first time, a clear technical and functional requirement catalog is presented, which determines what requirements bracelet pilot watches must meet today. ...




www.stowa.de





Who says it will never again be available?


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

Week 2, Day 11.................................SEATIME # 11:

This is a special one: It's case isn't bright as polished steel regularly is, but it is darkish. This is the only SEATIME I know to have a darkish case. All others are chrome plated or solid stainless steel and always polished or matted at least.



















Volker


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

Week 2, Day 12.................................SEATIME # 12:

Today it's my wife's turn again:



















Volker


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston

brainless said:


> WHERE on the Stowa website did you find this watch with the old logo? Currently it is not available and it never will be in future,
> 
> Volker


Did you get my reply on the last page? I'm curious what makes you say the old logo will never be available


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

It may seem odd to some but this watch is my beater piece. When new I used it in many rough scenarios, specifically in industrial factories. It makes the watch one of my best because I can always throw it on without a thought. The scuffs and scratches only make the watch look more vintage. The lack of date has pushed this watch to be my weekend project watch when working on old cars or things around the house. Beautiful, classic, reliable, what's not to love?


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## brainless

Week 2, Day 13.................................SEATIME # 13:

Sunday is the last day in a week - SEATIME # 13 is the last watch in this series. There are almost 20 pcs. more, but I don't want to be boring.
I bring this series to an end by my all-time favorite SEATIME. When I purchased her, I let my watchmaker service the movement and conserve the dial and hands with all those rusty pimples and holes by using a transparent varnish.
For 23 years she is at my home now and the only watch that got a nickname.
Please look with favour upon _FRECKLES:

















_
(Currently looking for a matching bezel - can you help?)

Thank you for being so patiently,

Volker


----------



## oscmsw

Stowa Marine Classic.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

brainless said:


> Week 2, Day 13.................................SEATIME # 13:
> 
> Sunday is the last day in a week - SEATIME # 13 is the last watch in this series. There are almost 20 pcs. more, but I don't want to be boring.
> I bring this series to an end by my all-time favorite SEATIME.


thanks for this mini series, I have definitely loved to see so many old stowas out of the case and in rotation. Do share more from time to time!


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

finally took some shots of my Antea 390 Museum, a great piece that I don't wear nearly enough. Perfect dial symmetry


----------



## Eugene Hot

The proper logo, black dial, no date - it is a respectable timepiece. Must be worn.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Eugene Hot said:


> The proper logo, black dial, no date - it is a respectable timepiece. Must be worn.


Thank you kind sir, that's precisely why I bought it. This was the peak for the Antea IMO, just wish it was the 365 size.


----------



## Dimitar_E

Stowa Marine original 41 for today, waiting DHL to bring my Grail 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Skoghen




----------



## heboil

B&R strap.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu




----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## foxl

here comes a wonderful vintage Stowa Chrono with „gold" plated case.
blued sub dial hands.

it's powered by a Landeron 248 and it was serviced recently. Ready for wearing it on special events...


----------



## brainless

Best regards,

says the chrome plated sister:










Volker


----------



## foxl

brainless said:


> Best regards,
> 
> says the chrome plated sister:
> 
> View attachment 15842276
> 
> 
> Volker


Maybe I should buy that beautiful sister also from you; or is someoneelse on the shortlist?


----------



## brainless

There is another sister with a gold plated case:










Volker


----------



## oscmsw

Navy


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

brainless said:


> There is another sister with a gold plated case:


With all this Stowa Chrono buzz it seemed like the right day to enjoy my newest addition from Volker as well. Pictured on a new hand stitched black strap from Stowa. What a great design!


----------



## JonS1967

brainless said:


> Day 4.................................SEATIME # 4:
> 
> View attachment 15815778
> 
> 
> View attachment 15815780
> 
> 
> This watch is driven by a German PUW 1560, marked 'Dugena 2511'.
> 
> @njhinde:
> 
> Should I change the heading into 'SEATIME - Fortnight'?
> 
> Volker


What a beauty!! Wow, love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## foxl

Rhapsody in green

Caliber is yet unknown,
Can't open it by myself.
to wait until my professional watchmaker Services it.

Hand wound; date quick correction between 9 an 12 o clock.

Thanks @brainless for selling it to me


----------



## heboil

On ADPT NATO.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brgracer




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## heboil

Tried something new...










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

heboil said:


> Tried something new...












So did I, grey on grey toxic nato for Flieger Friday


----------



## heboil




----------



## captious




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Stowa Verus w/ polished case


----------



## sorinbv2003

Happy ortodox Easter!


----------



## gazzamania73

Sunday with my Stowa!


----------



## Skoghen




----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting Stowa. Did you mod it?


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

john_marston said:


> Interesting Stowa. Did you mod it?


Haha oops. Wrong thread! And I just realized how much I am missing my Stowas that I sold!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0

From camping over the weekend (I forgot to change the date...)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usgajim

Today !


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## heboil




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Tommywine0 said:


> From camping over the weekend (I forgot to change the date...)


finally got my hands on a Prodiver to find out what all the hype was about. All I can say is wow







Seatime Saturday


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Bismarckbob




----------



## heboil

On a Vario leather strap.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston

Got a Fluco Velour (suede) strap in the post today. I believe Nomos sources their straps from Fluco. It's a lovely strap, nice to have a 'handgemacht in Deutschland' strap for a German watch


----------



## Rickster27b

Marine 36


----------



## Skoghen

Rickster27b said:


> Marine 36
> 
> View attachment 15877652
> 
> 
> View attachment 15877654


Awesome! Thinking of buying one of those.

My verus:


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Wearing my 15th Anniversary B-Uhr today on my 20th wedding anniversary


----------



## Viseguy

Ordered early Saturday, arrived in NYC today -- fast! And beautiful....


----------



## usclassic

Viseguy said:


> Ordered early Saturday, arrived in NYC today -- fast! And beautiful....


Mine says hi....


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## tomek123er




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## heboil

Ikarus.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skoghen




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Also on Milanese today&#8230;


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ @Erik_H :

Thanks for posting such an excellent image.

The photo clarity brings out the beauty of your Flieger.

What a nice post for Flieger Friday.

Tom K.


----------



## tsteph12

Haven't worn this in a while. Difficult to capture the blued hands on this one. Manual wind movement is extremely accurate.


----------



## njhinde

Antea is perfect for a relaxing and peaceful Pfingstmontag in Germany today.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## tomek123er




----------



## captious




----------



## Jebudu

Still my favorite watch with the best strap 



Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Clean and simple.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## soundfanz

Jebudu said:


> Still my favorite watch with the best strap
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


That strap looks great with that watch. Is it (strap) available in the Stowa store?


----------



## Jebudu

soundfanz said:


> That strap looks great with that watch. Is it (strap) available in the Stowa store?


The strap is made by me in my workshop. It's made of vintage Swiss ammo pouch dated on 1966 as you can see on the mark.

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## wkw

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 15907767


Good looking piece.

May I know if Stowa helped you with the customization?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

The release of the limited edition for the watch forum was planned, but for a number of reasons I have a unique piece.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## cmchong77

Trying a Colareb Spoleto strap on the Flieger 36 bronze


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## alex79

cmchong77 said:


> Trying a Colareb Spoleto strap on the Flieger 36 bronze
> 
> View attachment 15911891


Looks great 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## cmchong77

alex79 said:


> Looks great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Thanks! The strap is actually 20mm and 4 years old, was used on another watch. Over the years it patina-ed and shrunk, and somehow I managed to squeeze it into the 18mm lugs. The aged look seems to go well with the bronze


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## heboil

Hot day deserves a NATO.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## beebox

Verus


----------



## brgracer




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## foxl

Stowa Chrono with Valjoux 7733 on a new Buffalo Strap from Kaufmann.
Great quality and look

In wished Stowa would bring this style back to modern models.

thank you @brainless for selling it to me!


----------



## brainless

Thank you Fabian for purchasing it from me!
Where you got it....there are many more...................................


Volker


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## Skoghen




----------



## foxl

Another great Vintage Pre-Seatime with PUW 1561 movement


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21

My first post. Let's see if I do it right.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## robi1138




----------



## mujahid7ia




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## robi1138




----------



## john_marston

robi1138 said:


> View attachment 15954081


Is that the 41? What's your wrist size?


----------



## robi1138

john_marston said:


> Is that the 41? What's your wrist size?


Yes it is.
7.25"


----------



## john_marston

robi1138 said:


> Yes it is.
> 7.25"


Looks really great on you, doesn't look big. I've been wondering if I should've gotten the 41mm (I have ~7.2in wrist) ever since I got the 39mm.


----------



## robi1138

john_marston said:


> Looks really great on you, doesn't look big. I've been wondering if I should've gotten the 41mm (I have ~7.2in wrist) ever since I got the 39mm.


Thank you. I debated a lot about it but I did get to see it in New York at the Wind Up watch show first. I generally favor larger watches but knowing that the Antea was a lot of dial and little bezel, I wasn't sure the 41 mm would look all that good but I like it.

Here's another shot from a little further back


----------



## JonS1967

foxl said:


> Stowa Chrono with Valjoux 7733 on a new Buffalo Strap from Kaufmann.
> Great quality and look
> 
> In wished Stowa would bring this style back to modern models.
> 
> thank you @brainless for selling it to me!
> View attachment 15932348
> View attachment 15932349


Agreed that Stowa should bring models like this back&#8230; it's a great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmchong77

Bought a couple of NATOs with bronze hardware:


----------



## Orsoni

Antea 365 on Panama blue perlon


----------



## john_marston

robi1138 said:


> Thank you. I debated a lot about it but I did get to see it in New York at the Wind Up watch show first. I generally favor larger watches but knowing that the Antea was a lot of dial and little bezel, I wasn't sure the 41 mm would look all that good but I like it.
> 
> Here's another shot from a little further back
> 
> View attachment 15956088


It's a tough one. I don't regret the 390 though, just wish I could've tried on both.

you got me trying it on a mesh, looks good









gives it a more weighty feel which is nice. They could've put on a cheap strap and reduced the price a bit tbh because I never wear it on the supplied hand-stitched anymore!


----------



## robi1138

john_marston said:


> It's a tough one. I don't regret the 390 though, just wish I could've tried on both.
> 
> you got me trying it on a mesh, looks good
> View attachment 15957139
> 
> 
> gives it a more weighty feel which is nice. They could've put on a cheap strap and reduced the price a bit tbh because I never wear it on the supplied hand-stitched anymore!


That's the 39mm? It looks perfect on you! Makes me feel better about having to get a 40 mm on the Dekla watch which I thought might be too small. And your wrist is about 7 and 1/4 in?


----------



## john_marston

robi1138 said:


> That's the 39mm? It looks perfect on you! Makes me feel better about having to get a 40 mm on the Dekla watch which I thought might be too small. And your wrist is about 7 and 1/4 in?


Thanks! Yeah, that's 39mm. And my wrist is around 7.1~7.2 in. It does look a bit smaller irl but it still wears very nicely, probably better than the 41 would on me.


----------



## robi1138

john_marston said:


> Thanks! Yeah, that's 39mm. And my wrist is around 7.1~7.2 in. It does look a bit smaller irl but it still wears very nicely, probably better than the 41 would on me.


I agree. For a dressier watch, I think the 39mm was the way to go for you. For something more sporty, I would say go bigger but that's just me.


----------



## jonobailey

Flieger White on Bark & Jack 'Blueberry' broad weave nato - highly recommend these single pass straps


----------



## Velez84




----------



## Hard Learner

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 15949740


Little late. But is that a black dial marine? Can't seem to find it on their site. Limited run?


----------



## Eugene Hot

Hard Learner said:


> Little late. But is that a black dial marine? Can't seem to find it on their site. Limited run?


Unique piece.


----------



## Hard Learner

Eugene Hot said:


> Unique piece.


Well shucks. Beautiful watch.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

late night watch with great lume


----------



## nathantw666

I was wearing my 35.5mm Antea KS about 15 minutes ago. Does that count?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## beebox




----------



## robi1138




----------



## wmriley

How about a retro Stowa? This is one of my favorite vintage pieces.

[Edit] Turns out NOT to be genuine Stowa. I am drawn to this Art Deco style, so may need to patiently wait on some day being able to afford a Franck Muller tank watch. Thank you Brainless for the education.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

On ADPT NATO.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 15968759


That lighting had me looking hard to see if the case was bent...cool picture 👍


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## johnnyrich7




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Icarus with an aftermarket bracelet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Vario leather strap.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Doug Ruby

Mid-1950s World Timer watch. Kinda early here on eastern US. Where are you?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Ruby

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like this watch. which model is it?


----------



## wkw

Doug Ruby said:


> I like this watch. which model is it?


Thanks. It's Marine Classic, 40mm model. It's one of my go-anywhere, do-anything watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Ruby

wkw said:


> Thanks. It's Marine Classic, 40mm model. It's one of my go-anywhere, do-anything watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Available with or without date, I think. What led you to no date?


----------



## Eugene Hot

RAF Mark 7A Air Ministry 6B/159 specification


----------



## wkw

Doug Ruby said:


> Available with or without date, I think. What led you to no date?


I prefer not to have the number 6 being replaced by a date window.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## rob9765




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813

wkw said:


> Icarus with an aftermarket bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks nice. Which bracelet is that?


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## soundfanz

Eugene Hot said:


> RAF Mark 7A Air Ministry 6B/159 specification
> View attachment 15978289
> 
> View attachment 15978290


Hi, what watch is this?


----------



## wkw

nvrp813 said:


> Looks nice. Which bracelet is that?


Thanks

It's Shaldon Engineer bracelet that I got from Watchgecko.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Reverted to a blue canvas strap for a change...


----------



## Eugene Hot

soundfanz said:


> Hi, what watch is this?


Ebel Mk.7A from 1940, Cal. 99, after the War was qualified to second class of precision 6В/234. (PHOTO MWR FORUM, USER: BILL IN SACRAMENTO).

















Part of the delivery wrist watches Mk.7A 6B/159 from Omega Cal.30T2 from 40-s in 1953-56 was serviced, recased and issued to RAF again.








Longines remake Heritage Military 6B/159









And Timefactors remake Smiths 6B


----------



## soundfanz

Eugene Hot said:


> Ebel Mk.7A from 1940, Cal. 99, after the War was qualified to second class of precision 6В/234. (PHOTO MWR FORUM, USER: BILL IN SACRAMENTO).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15990161
> 
> 
> Part of the delivery wrist watches Mk.7A 6B/159 from Omega from 40-s in 1953-56 was serviced, recased and issued to RAF again.
> View attachment 15990197
> 
> Longines remake Heritage Military 6B/159
> View attachment 15990196
> 
> 
> And Timefactors remake Smiths 6B
> View attachment 15990200


Thanks for the great pictures. I do own the Timefactors Smith Navigator PRS 48, a homage to the IWC MK 11.


----------



## mrk

Not today but yesterday, had no time to browse yesterday though as was shooting a wedding


----------



## Eugene Hot

soundfanz said:


> Thanks for the great pictures. I do own the Timefactors Smith Navigator PRS 48, a homage to the IWC MK 11.
> 
> View attachment 15990219


I like small second


----------



## KRVNRCH

Wearing my first Stowa. Just got it in a trade and loving it!


----------



## soundfanz

KRVNRCH said:


> Wearing my first Stowa. Just got it in a trade and loving it!


 Very nice. Not seen one of those before.


----------



## KRVNRCH

soundfanz said:


> Very nice. Not seen one of those before.


Thanks bud! The guy I got it from had it switched around to a left side crown.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Kenster21

I have several watches, each great but I'm ready to switch after a day or two. Never happens with this one, though.


----------



## john_marston

Kenster21 said:


> I have several watches, each great but I'm ready to switch after a day or two. Never happens with this one, though.
> 
> View attachment 15996577


whats the strap?


----------



## williemays

Marine Classic 40 with silver dial, brushed case, and hand-winding ETA 2804-2


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21

It's an FKM rubber strap from Dryden. Really comfortable and I have them on a lot of my watches.



john_marston said:


> whats the strap?


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Sidereal time.

Tom K.


----------



## Erik_H

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ Sidereal time.
> 
> Tom K.


Lovely watch, and nice play on sidereal time


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

took the Seatime out for its first swim today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brgracer




----------



## jdcmayo




----------



## heboil

Sailcloth.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

Stowa Flieger Nodate Handwind Manual 40


----------



## cmchong77




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

nvrp813 said:


>


What strap here?!? Looks phenomenal


----------



## nvrp813

Frequent_Flieger said:


> What strap here?!? Looks phenomenal


Thanks really appreciate the kind words. Here's a link to the strap.









Brown Horween Classic Vintage Watch Band | B & R Bands






www.bandrbands.com


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Doug Ruby

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 16012023


I really like the Partitio. I think the dial and color of the hands set this off beautifully.


----------



## Buramu




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday ?


----------



## captious




----------



## robi1138




----------



## tighthams




----------



## SCD




----------



## RussMurray

Having just "discovered" Forstner watch bracelets, I was thinking one of their expandable models might work for either the Marine or Partitio. Then I remembered I had a non branded mesh type bracelet in the bottom of my watchbox, so I thought I'd give 'er a go. It kinda works...maybe?


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## RussMurray

RussMurray said:


> Having just "discovered" Forstner watch bracelets, I was thinking one of their expandable models might work for either the Marine or Partitio. Then I remembered I had a non branded mesh type bracelet in the bottom of my watchbox, so I thought I'd give 'er a go. It kinda works...maybe?
> 
> View attachment 16021891
> 
> 
> View attachment 16021899


Having worn this combination for the day, I have decided to go with a Forstner bracelet should I elect to go this route. The tolerances at the bottom of the lugs is too tight for this watchbox find. So it's back to the original strap for a change


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

thanks to a fellow WUS for suggesting this combo


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Three Newly Received STOWA Timepieces*

Tom K.


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Today I wore the newly arrived STOWA Marine Classic 40 Bronze with a Silver Dial.

In full midday sunshine the moderately understated dial was easy-to-read.

Concerns that it might be excessively large were needless.

The crisp clarity of the dial is highly appreciated.

All in all, an outstanding watch for daily use.

Tom K.










*Touch of Blue*










*Silver Dial, Bronze Case*


----------



## Doug Ruby

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ Today I wore the newly arrived STOWA Marine Classic 40 Bronze with a Silver Dial.
> 
> In full midday sunshine the moderately understated dial was easy-to-read.
> 
> Concerns that it might be excessively large were needless.
> 
> The crisp clarity of the dial is highly appreciated.
> 
> All in all, an outstanding watch for daily use.
> 
> Tom K.
> 
> View attachment 16029967
> 
> 
> *Touch of Blue*
> 
> View attachment 16029970
> 
> 
> *Silver Dial, Bronze Case*


Ok, Tom Kellie!

I am in deep envy of you. Having read your first introduction, how many Stowa's do you now have? I am having a hard time keeping track. They are all beautiful and functional timepieces that can be used regularly.

If I were in a position to purchase a new Stowa, I would like a hand wound Partitio Klassik White with the red second hand, and the light tan strap. Again, a functional watch, not too large, and can be worn regularly.

I like the Stowa fliegers, but I was gifted an ETA 6497 flieger (small seconds at 9 o'clock) that was made by a friend of mine using a Hamilton 870 movement. It "lights up the sky" for me and gets worn once or twice a week, even though at 43.8 mm it is a bit large.

My best to you in your retirement.

Doug


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ @Doug Ruby :

Thank you very much for your thoughtful post.

The Partitio Klassik White with a red second hand is truly a striking timepiece.

Your kind words are greatly appreciated.

A seventh STOWA arrived this afternoon - a Marine Classic 36 Roman hand-winding.

Tom K.










*Marine Classic 36 Roman*










*Venezia ❧*


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Why did I mistakenly hesitate on ordering a Prodiver?

Because I failed to do my homework. Had I done so, it would've been clear that the weight isn't excessive.

Wearing this Prodiver Olymp outdoors is a pleasure, with no reason to think about the mass on my wrist.

Tom K.










*Outdoors in the back garden*


----------



## flyingpicasso

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ Today I wore the newly arrived STOWA Marine Classic 40 Bronze with a Silver Dial.
> 
> In full midday sunshine the moderately understated dial was easy-to-read.
> 
> Concerns that it might be excessively large were needless.
> 
> The crisp clarity of the dial is highly appreciated.
> 
> All in all, an outstanding watch for daily use.
> 
> Tom K.
> 
> View attachment 16029967
> 
> 
> *Touch of Blue*
> 
> View attachment 16029970
> 
> 
> *Silver Dial, Bronze Case*


Beautiful--and those silver dials are even better in person!


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ @flyingpicasso : Yes, you're right.

The silver dial is easy on the eyes in full sunshine.

There's something understated about it which is appealing.

STOWA watches continue to provide much pleasure during daily use.

Tom K.


----------



## robi1138




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Given my previous experiment with a found mesh like bracelet, I bit the bullet and ordered a Forstner, which arrived yesterday. Given the bracelet's expandability, there are a couple for sure candidates and first up is my 36mm Marine.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## foxl

Finally i got this green beautiful vintage Stowa back from service.
It is a surprise to me: it turned out to be run by a French movement: LORSA P75 handwound.

so there is a newcomer in Vintage Stowa cases; not only the common Durowe, PUW and ETAs..


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## heboil

On a Phenomenato.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## captious




----------



## RussMurray

Having received the expandable Forstner bracelet the other day I have been having some fun trying it on various watches and the latest recipient is the Partitio. The combination is ok I guess but me thinks it works better with the Marine but as they say.....nothing ventured, nothing gained, eh?


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Forstner Klip.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## vacashawn

Been a hell of a Monday ... cheers friends


----------



## JackAction




----------



## cmchong77

Trying an exotic ostrich leg leather strap on the bronze Flieger:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rob9765

New strap arrived today. Another nick mankey designs. This one in dark gray.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## foxl

Stylish new NOS NSA Beacelelt on Stowa Landeron 248


----------



## whineboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## zengineer

Yes, and the only mechanical watch I've owned that someone actually mistook for a smart watch. That's OK, I love it.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## robi1138




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## amb_




----------



## foxl

Today its my Stowa Chrono (Valjoux 7733), freshly back from service. 
Got also a new bracelet: Very good Replica of the NSA Novavit Bracelets; it also has a expandable/spring supported clasp (Manufacturer: BEAR)

Thanks @brainless for selling it to me.


----------



## Doug Ruby

foxl said:


> Today its my Stowa Chrono (Valjoux 7733), freshly back from service.
> Got also a new bracelet: Very good Replica of the NSA Novavit Bracelets; it also has a expandable/spring supported clasp (Manufacturer: BEAR)
> 
> Thanks @brainless for selling it to me.


Stunning. VERY nice.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxl

Here's another vintage Stowa in new shoes..
Vintage NOS bracelet with unknown RR logo on the clasp

Powered by Durowe automatic movement with Date quick adjustment function


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston

foxl said:


> Here's another vintage Stowa in new shoes..
> Vintage NOS bracelet with unknown RR logo on the clasp
> 
> Powered by Durowe automatic movement with Date quick adjustment function
> 
> View attachment 16080470
> 
> 
> View attachment 16080469
> 
> 
> View attachment 16080464


Love the thin lines on the claps, and the textured mid links. You just don't see stuff like that anymore. 
Though I'm guessing the links are folded/hollow, so we have advanced in other areas!


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday ?


----------



## Tanjecterly

My reacquired Flieger Classic Sport.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Tom Kellie

*~ STOWA Prodiver Olymp with 8 month old Diji*


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ As Diji has already been in an image, there was no need for a reprise.

However, when I took off the STOWA Prodiver Olymp after church, Diji hopped into view.

The above portrait shows a timepiece-friendly Pekingese.

Tom K.


----------



## rob9765




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## robi1138




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

On suede.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

heboil said:


> On suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


This is perfection!!!

Here's my fall watch:


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *STOWA Marine Classic 36 Roman Handwinding*

This model is a real joy to wear.

It's understated, easy to read, going well with shirts of all colors.

On the back the engraving of "Venezia ❧" is a subtle reminder of stays in a remarkable city.

As ever, STOWA quality is impressive.

Tom K.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## foxl

My favourite Stowa Flieger Original FO1 says hi to its german relatives. Both clocks are Radio-room clocks of german airforce and army respecticely.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## amb_

foxl said:


> My favourite Stowa Flieger Original FO1 says hi to its german relatives. Both clocks are Radio-room clocks of german airforce and army respecticely.
> 
> View attachment 16116280
> 
> View attachment 16116281
> View attachment 16116282


Big WOW to the Flieger and to the Radio-room clocks!!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Tom Kellie

~* Diji with STOWA Antea 390 Dynadot*

Tom K.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Under a LED desk lamp, the old lume actually looks white and new!


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Caso

My beloved Antea KS, with new shell cordovan strap from Diaboliq Straps. This strap brings the watch to the next level. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

*~ STOWA Marine Classic 40 Bronze Handwinding*










*STOWA Marine Classic 40 Bronze Handwinding Display Back*
*
Tom K.*


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## RussMurray

New shoes for the Partitio...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Tom Kellie

*~ STOWA Antea 390 Dynadot and STOWA Antea 1919 White*

Tom K.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Robert999




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Weekend Buddies*

Tom K.


----------



## foxl

Stowa Chrono 7734 Valjoux on new (Kaufmann) shoes in the sunny german fall


----------



## tatt169

Haven't worn this in quite some time - Stowa MO on mesh.









Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169

foxl said:


> My favourite Stowa Flieger Original FO1 says hi to its german relatives. Both clocks are Radio-room clocks of german airforce and army respecticely.
> 
> View attachment 16116280
> 
> View attachment 16116281
> View attachment 16116282


Awesome, love those radio room clocks, particularly the one on the right! Congrats on owning those, alot of history there no doubt! 

Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usgajim




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Christo

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thats nice, which model is this?
Love a polished case

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Christo said:


> Thats nice, which model is this?
> Love a polished case
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks. It’s a Flieger Classic 40 blue dial, which comes with a polished and satinized case.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## soundfanz

New shoes for my 40mm Stowa.
A leather NATO from Bas & Lokes


----------



## StufflerMike

Today I put the 1938 Chronograph on


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## 97Type-R

Still in the honeymoon with this one but really like it a lot.


----------



## recon493

Bead blast finish on a 6498 that got hit with the dropping western sun last night as I went down my driveway after a flieger Friday. Nobody but me notices the beauty of this watch...with the noted exception of you crazed hounds...


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ @recon493 :

Not only a beautiful watch but also an especially nice image.

Thank you for posting it.

Tom K.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Maybe wearing this for the last time before it goes up for sale


----------



## captious




----------



## brainless

I sold this watch already during my collection's liquidation, but I'm still in love with her:
_EXIMA 286_ with an _Omega 286_ hw:





















Volker


----------



## Jason Bourne

Was that watch ever in production? I want one.


----------



## Hutch BMX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

Jason Bourne said:


> Was that watch ever in production? I want one.


Yes, but 25 pieces were made only,


Volker


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169

MO polished









Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Doug Ruby

Boy, I really like the Partitio in exactly this trim.


----------



## soundfanz




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *STOWA Flieger Classic 36 Handwinding at work...*

Tom K.


----------



## tatt169

Stowa MO polished









Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JunkerJorge




----------



## foxl

cant decide which size to go today….


----------



## foxl

Classic sunday Look
Landeron 248 on NSA Bracelet


----------



## [email protected]

foxl said:


> cant decide which size to go today….
> View attachment 16236638


Jeeze, what a difference. What is the larger and smaller sizing?


----------



## foxl

[email protected] said:


> Jeeze, what a difference. What is the larger and smaller sizing?


Its 55mm B Uhr of the german Luftwaffe vs 41mm Flieger Original of the german Jörg S.


----------



## Sunami




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## ironcastle

New watch in the collection. 
Looking forward seeing it in the daylight tomorrow.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## ironcastle

This one has been on the wrist today.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## foxl

Stowa Vintage Blue
With b/w daydate Wheel at ETA Caliber.

EMI bracelet (Most likely Italian subsidary of NSA Novavit Swiss SA


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Buramu




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## tatt169

What else am i going to wear?!?









Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

The grand MKC


----------



## Walser

🇲🇺 🤿 🐠


----------



## Walser

🎄


----------



## Walser

it’s all in the details 😘


----------



## rschmidt97

Walser said:


> it’s all in the details 😘
> 
> View attachment 16262936


----------



## ofted42

Nerding out at the symphony tonight. Proper concert attire only!


----------



## Doug Ruby

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 16264980


My favorite Stowa. I would love to have a Partitio in this color with the red second hand and hand wind movement.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## tatt169

Stowa MO polished with the mesh strap - not exactly a traditional look, but i dig it!









Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walser




----------



## Walser

1th of 🎄


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Walser




----------



## captious




----------



## Walser




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *STOWA Prodiver Olymp worn in a classroom*...

Tom K.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *It's December!*

Tom K.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Walser




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ofted42

Supplier meetings all day so went with a classic. Trying it out on the Watchgecko kudu leather band to de-fancy it a bit, loving it so far.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## tudortommy

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16287274





ofted42 said:


> Supplier meetings all day so went with a classic. Trying it out on the Watchgecko kudu leather band to de-fancy it a bit, loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 16287295





Orsoni said:


> View attachment 16289071


Geez guys! I'm on a white dial and or Arabic numeral kick right now. Stowa is on my short list so I decided to check out this thread. BAM, three beauties all stacked up right here on the last page. 🤦‍♂️ A mans head, heart and wallet can only take so much!😂. The partito is great with a trench watch look to it (I love that!) but the beveled bezel on the (I believe) Marine Originals are snazzy! Anyone wish they had went with something different or are all of you happy with the watches?

They're all beautiful!


----------



## Orsoni

tudortommy said:


> Geez guys! Anyone wish they had went with something different or are all of you happy with the watches?
> 
> They're all beautiful!


I purchased my Marine Original around 2013 and, it remains one my favorites. Maybe it’s because it’s my first hand cranker, or the super legible dial, or because of the gorgeous heat blued hands, which are hard to capture in photographs. It’s a pleasure to just sit and gaze at it admiringly


----------



## tudortommy

Orsoni said:


> I purchased my Marine Original around 2013 and, it remains one my favorites. Maybe it’s because it’s my first hand cranker, or the super legible dial, or because of the gorgeous heat blued hands, which are to capture in photographs. It’s a pleasure to just sit and gaze at it admiringly


Thank you for the response Orsoni! I had to laugh at the fact your “maybe it’s because” list went through so many different things. Kind of obvious you really love the watch 😂! Something so clean and simple looking yet classic and elegant at the same time. And I did just hit the age where my eye sight has started slipping up close so yeah, legibility is important, and that’s why my Tudor North Flag gets so much attention! Anyway, you did a great job capturing those blue hands in the pic, and even though you’ve had it a while I’ll still say congratulations on owning it👍


----------



## captious

I'm super happy with flieger. I have it for about 8 years. When serviced i changed the dial to no date which i prefer. Now i put it back to the original strap which still looks the best in my opinion. I wish that Stowa would make sterling silver dials for 36mm marine watches. That would be something to consider.


----------



## dnodelman

Im starting to think I need a Stowa


----------



## ofted42

tudortommy said:


> Geez guys! I'm on a white dial and or Arabic numeral kick right now. Stowa is on my short list so I decided to check out this thread. BAM, three beauties all stacked up right here on the last page. 🤦‍♂️ A mans head, heart and wallet can only take so much!😂. The partito is great with a trench watch look to it (I love that!) but the beveled bezel on the (I believe) Marine Originals are snazzy! Anyone wish they had went with something different or are all of you happy with the watches?
> 
> They're all beautiful!


Right now I think my only regret is selling the original one I had with the old logo! But seriously, it's a bit too fancy for what I do every day but when I do get to wear it I love it to death. A no-date hand cranker is perfect for occasional wear and I never get tired of looking at the movement through the back. My original one was the standard white dial while this one has the silver. Wasn't sure I'd like it but the way it changes slightly in different lighting is fantastic. If you do decide to order one, and I highly recommend you do, there's two things to know:

They'll do it in a brushed or polished finish, which they don't mention on the order page. Just tell them which one you want (might be a slight premium for one or the other, I can't remember). I like the polished since it's basically my only dress watch but for everyday wear the brushed would have been my choice. Looks like Orsoni's is a good example of the brushed finish.
Again, they don't tell you but the crown shown on their order page is the standard one. Mine has the onion crown which they'll do for no charge if you ask. I highly recommend it since it's a bit larger and more rounded, makes winding nicer.
Hope that helps.


----------



## ironcastle

Just back from regulation service. Two weeks from it left me until it's back again from Germany. I think that's quite ok!


----------



## RussMurray

tudortommy said:


> Geez guys! I'm on a white dial and or Arabic numeral kick right now. Stowa is on my short list so I decided to check out this thread. BAM, three beauties all stacked up right here on the last page. 🤦‍♂️ A mans head, heart and wallet can only take so much!😂. The partito is great with a trench watch look to it (I love that!) but the beveled bezel on the (I believe) Marine Originals are snazzy! Anyone wish they had went with something different or are all of you happy with the watches?
> 
> They're all beautiful!


I am very happy!


----------



## tudortommy

RussMurray said:


> I am very happy!
> View attachment 16289723


Enough said! And you’ve confirmed my suspicion they are strap monsters too! Looking great on mesh👍 Thank you RussMurray!


----------



## tudortommy

ofted42 said:


> Right now I think my only regret is selling the original one I had with the old logo! But seriously, it's a bit too fancy for what I do every day but when I do get to wear it I love it to death. A no-date hand cranker is perfect for occasional wear and I never get tired of looking at the movement through the back. My original one was the standard white dial while this one has the silver. Wasn't sure I'd like it but the way it changes slightly in different lighting is fantastic. If you do decide to order one, and I highly recommend you do, there's two things to know:
> 
> They'll do it in a brushed or polished finish, which they don't mention on the order page. Just tell them which one you want (might be a slight premium for one or the other, I can't remember). I like the polished since it's basically my only dress watch but for everyday wear the brushed would have been my choice. Looks like Orsoni's is a good example of the brushed finish.
> Again, they don't tell you but the crown shown on their order page is the standard one. Mine has the onion crown which they'll do for no charge if you ask. I highly recommend it since it's a bit larger and more rounded, makes winding nicer.
> Hope that helps.


Thank you and great information ofted42, it helps a lot! Apparently now I need a brushed case white dial small stem for a slightly sporty look and a polished case with silver dial onion crown for dressier occasions 🤦‍♂️ 😂😂😂! Seriously though thank you for pointing out those 2 options. I may have never known! 

I hate that you have a little regret on selling your first one, You just don’t know until they’re gone! Congratulations on your current piece. Real looker!


----------



## JuNi

Even grey can bring brightly thoughts


----------



## RussMurray

tudortommy said:


> Enough said! And you’ve confirmed my suspicion they are strap monsters too! Looking great on mesh👍 Thank you RussMurray!


The pleasure is all mine, big guy!


----------



## bpen1980

kwcross said:


> Grabbed my Flieger this morning (back on the 'old style' brown strap) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of putting it on the back version though -


Interesting


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## Rothnroll

ironcastle said:


> Just back from regulation service. Two weeks from it left me until it's back again from Germany. I think that's quite ok!
> View attachment 16289494


which model is this?


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## ironcastle

Rothnroll said:


> which model is this?


It is the classic 40 mm flieger. Manual wind, with logo and date option.


----------



## williemays

Reading Fortress Besieged by Qian Zhongshu on my lunch break earlier today


----------



## Walser

😷 💙 🇲🇺


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## ironcastle

Just back from the lunch walk with the dog.
Cold today in Sweden and actually white outside!


----------



## Kenster21

Merry Christmas!


----------



## john_marston

merry Xmas


----------



## JuNi

Merry Christmas


----------



## wkw

Merry Christmas 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ @wkw : Thank you for posting such a great image of a gorgeous watch!

*Merry Christmas!*

Tom K.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ @wkw : Thank you for posting such a great image of a gorgeous watch!
> 
> *Merry Christmas!*
> 
> Tom K.


Merry Xmas everybody around the world. Can’t wait to see everybody’s Stowa out for Christmas! Which one will you be wearing on the 25th Tom? For me, it’s undoubtedly the most classic Stowa of them all, the Antea Muesem. Timeless and simple design, the perfect timepiece for tradition.


----------



## nathantw666

Still wearing the 35.5mm Antea KS.


----------



## wkw

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ @wkw : Thank you for posting such a great image of a gorgeous watch!
> 
> *Merry Christmas!*
> 
> Tom K.


Thanks Tom.

This is one of my favorite Stowas. The dial, hands set is unique and one of a kind. Great timeless design in my opinion. Picked this up in 2012 and the watch doesn’t age at all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Merry Christmas 🎄


----------



## foxl

MO Special Series 2012
Updates to Onion crown and Screw Balance and swan neck


----------



## JuNi




----------



## Emphasis

JuNi said:


> View attachment 16320362


Nice watch. I think I may prefer this style of "VI", compared to models of brands that partially cut off the 6 position; which I always found unattractive.


----------



## JuNi

Emphasis said:


> Nice watch. I think I may prefer this style of "VI", compared to models of brands that partially cut off the 6 position; which I always found unattractive.


Thanks. It’s very elegant and I’m always astonished how comfortable it wears.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## mfseverini

Buramu said:


> View attachment 16012071


Great strap combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfseverini

RussMurray said:


> Having worn this combination for the day, I have decided to go with a Forstner bracelet should I elect to go this route. The tolerances at the bottom of the lugs is too tight for this watchbox find. So it's back to the original strap for a change
> View attachment 16022753


The grey looks great! Where is the strap from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *STOWA Prodiver Olymp in afternoon sunlight*










*Reverse side*

Tom K.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

Christmas gift to myself. Flieger classic 36mm.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ @K42 : What a superb Christmas gift.

Thank you for posting the image.

The STOWA Flieger classic 36mm in my home remains a treasure.

Enjoy yours in 2022 and beyond!

Tom K.


----------



## Stubbadub

I recieved my blue stowa for chrismas, i am over the moon









Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stubbadub said:


> I recieved my blue stowa for chrismas, i am over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


What a beautiful watch

Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stubbadub

wkw said:


> What a beautiful watch
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! 
The blue feels perfect its matt, but vibrant. 
Also the blue color has been out a couple years, but mine is only number 35, and that surprised me. I expected closer to 200


----------



## wkw

Stubbadub said:


> Thank you!
> The blue feels perfect its matt, but vibrant.
> Also the blue color has been out a couple years, but mine is only number 35, and that surprised me. I expected closer to 200


Good to know. 

My understanding is that this falls into special series (blue dial with logo, full brushed case) and is not available in online shop, which may explain why you got a low serial number. 

May I ask if your strap is original Stowa or aftermarket?

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stubbadub

wkw said:


> Good to know.
> 
> My understanding is that this falls into special series (blue dial with logo, full brushed case) and is not available in online shop, which may explain why you got a low serial number.
> 
> May I ask if your strap is original Stowa or aftermarket?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh thats good to know! I have been wondering why the watch isnt polished honestly. 

The strap is a hirsch strap, the original is well done and all, but the grey color was a bit dull.


----------



## wkw

Stubbadub said:


> Oh thats good to know! I have been wondering why the watch isnt polished honestly.
> 
> The strap is a hirsch strap, the original is well done and all, but the grey color was a bit dull.


Thanks. The strap sure looks good.

my ‘normal production’ pilot with blue dial, no logo, and partial polished case says hi. I got in in December 2020 with serial no. 12. Personally, I much preferred one with logo and fully brushed case. 

Enjoy your new watch in good health. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stubbadub

wkw said:


> Thanks. The strap sure looks good.
> 
> my ‘normal production’ pilot with blue dial, no logo, and partial polished case says hi. I got in in December 2020 with serial no. 12. Personally, I much preferred one with logo and fully brushed case.
> 
> Enjoy your new watch in good health.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow! Its a stunner 🤩
Last years Chrismas present for yourself?


----------



## wkw

Stubbadub said:


> Wow! Its a stunner
> Last years Chrismas present for yourself?


Thanks.

It was a birthday day gift. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Ready for New Year’s Eve.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *STOWA Antea Back to Bauhaus 355 Limited Silver*

Tom K.


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## Furball

I took this a while ago, but just found it again and thought it was cool, so here you go.
Happy New Year guys


----------



## JuNi




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Early afternoon flight with the Flieger


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## SSK877




----------



## SSK877

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 16343802
> 
> What model is that? I love it!


----------



## ekwanok

Marine Classic 36, aboard the California Zephyr in the snowy Rockies.


----------



## Eugene Hot

SSK877 said:


> What model is that? I love it!


A prototype of an unreleased limited edition, based on old version Marine Original with added lumed numbers and skeleton cathedral hands.


----------



## SSK877

Eugene Hot said:


> A prototype of an unreleased limited edition, based on old version Marine Original with added lumed numbers and skeleton cathedral hands.
> 
> View attachment 16344879


I'm a sucker for cathedral hands.


----------



## john_marston

Loving the Anteas. Do wish they did a 38-40mm one with sub-seconds


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SSK877

john_marston said:


> Loving the Anteas. Do wish they did a 38-40mm one with sub-seconds


I get that. The 35.5mm diameter of the KS can be a big dissuader for anyone with larger wrists. But, since the dial diameter is about 32mm, it wears larger than one might think. Sitting beside my Seiko SNK, which is 37mm in diameter, the KS looks larger.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## john_marston

SSK877 said:


> I get that. The 35.5mm diameter of the KS can be a big dissuader for anyone with larger wrists. But, since the dial diameter is about 32mm, it wears larger than one might think. Sitting beside my Seiko SNK, which is 37mm in diameter, the KS looks larger.


I believe this, but wouldn’t get it myself. I have a 39mm Antea and wouldn’t go under 38mm personally. I have 7.2in wrist for reference. I’m sure 35.5 wears lovely but not the type to shell out €1100 on a more petite watch


----------



## SSK877

john_marston said:


> I believe this, but wouldn’t get it myself. I have a 39mm Antea and wouldn’t go under 38mm personally. I have 7.2in wrist for reference. I’m sure 35.5 wears lovely but not the type to shell out €1100 on a more petite watch


I get it. While some here on WUS would consider €1100 mere spare change, if I spend that much, it has to be a perfect fit. My wrist is 6.5". 

I don't think they could do a 38mm version with the 7001 movement, as the placement of the small seconds would look odd.


----------



## JuNi

The Sport version for Fliegerfriday


----------



## tomek123er

Piątek


----------



## tomek123er

where did it come from?????


----------



## Wahoo98




----------



## tudortommy

tomek123er said:


> View attachment 16349286
> 
> where did it come from?????


Watch Gremlins. Tiny little dupeks (saw the flag by your name and tried to find an appropriate term in your language👍, did I use it correctly!) that run around and hammer dings and scratches on your watch when you're not paying attention!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomek123er

tudortommy said:


> Watch Gremlins. Tiny little dupeks (saw the flag by your name and tried to find an appropriate term in your language👍, did I use it correctly!) that run around and hammer dings and scratches on your watch when you're not paying attention!


Almost right, the plural of dupek is dupki. Keep learning.👍,👍,👍.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## tomek123er

...found it on the phone , beauty


----------



## Eugene Hot

tomek123er said:


> View attachment 16349286
> 
> where did it come from?????


Raczej obrona przeciwlotnicza lub atak myśliwców. Wygląda jak erbstuck.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CyanideAndHappiness




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

Getting a week of Stowa time before a new watch arrives next week...


----------



## Walser




----------



## blowfish89

Walser said:


> View attachment 16366964


Is that the Mauritius ?


----------



## Walser

blowfish89 said:


> Is that the Mauritius ?


Yes 👍 🇲🇺


----------



## Eugene Hot

34 mm Marine today


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

FOLE


----------



## oaktown369




----------



## StufflerMike

The Antea „Zegarkiclub“ will get some wrist time today👍


----------



## captious




----------



## mrk

Watching a Long Island Watch video on YT and a perfectly aligned dial reflection of a Type-B dial on screen on my Type-A Stowa. Kinda wish this had the option of Type-B dial now as looks kinda cool and have had Type-B before with a Laco 39mm.

Although tomorrow the Laco pro 37mm arrives tomorrow with type-B so suppose it's gonna be nice to have both dial types in the collection.

Gonna be fun to compare the differences between both watches. Both employ the same original Flieger ideas in different ways for modern times, some that I have already eye lined to compare in pics, and maybe a few more yet to be seen until both are in hand.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

On some days there has to be something to bright up your day


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## JuNi

Diving into the day









Wondering if some of these Seatimes original were equipped with a metal bracelet.


----------



## brainless

JuNi said:


> Wondering if some of these Seatimes original were equipped with a metal bracelet.


They were not equipped with a metal bracelet. My contemporary catalogue shows them on leather or rubber straps only.
Here are some diver watches from my collection of vintage Stowa watches:
Ihr persönlicher Freigabelink | WEB.DE Online-Speicher



Volker


----------



## JuNi

… and thanks Brainless


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## JuNi




----------



## wkw

JuNi said:


> View attachment 16377835


Nice. 

May I know what strap is that?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## JuNi

wkw said:


> Nice.
> 
> May I know what strap is that?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, it is a handstitched leatherstrap in gray from Stowa with matt tang buckle. If I remember it correctly this was an offer at the beginning of 2018. Very good quality and comfortable to wear


----------



## wkw

JuNi said:


> Thanks, it is a handstitched leatherstrap in gray from Stowa with matt tang buckle. If I remember it correctly this was an offer at the beginning of 2018. Very good quality and comfortable to wear


Thanks for the information.

I’ll look into it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## mfseverini

ekwanok said:


> Marine Classic 36, aboard the California Zephyr in the snowy Rockies.
> View attachment 16344681


Soo good! I’m disappointed with myself for selling mine. I’m looking at getting another one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

I like thicker straps


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## simplify

The one on the right with the white dial looks awesome @Eugene Hot ! How old is that?


----------



## Eugene Hot

simplify said:


> The one on the right with the white dial looks awesome @Eugene Hot ! How old is that?


Marine watch art deco from the 30s on Unitas werk. Walter Storz was general agent of Unitas.


----------



## oaktown369

Stowa x Worn & Wound Flieger Grau on canvas Barton band.










IG: oaktown369


----------



## njhinde

Happy Monday.


----------



## JuNi

Clear dial, even in low diffused lighting


----------



## JuNi




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## JuNi

Dark mode


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## mfseverini

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16392821


Great looking watch. I like the color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burrito

Just ordered a Flieger Classic 40, date, logo, handwinding. So pumped! Hopefully the 4 week delivery is a conservative estimate because I might go crazy with anticipation 😁


----------



## RussMurray

mfseverini said:


> Great looking watch. I like the color.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Benjamin NV




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvm

Stowa Ikarus


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## ironcastle

Stowa greetings from a sunny Sweden


----------



## TheLevelOne

Visiting the Outdoor Show in Harrisburg PA

Regards ------









Sent from my Cray X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

My new blue Partitio limited edition. I really like this watch. The highly finished SW200 movement is working very well. In the first 24 hours on my wrist it has gained one second.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## yvonivz

kwcross said:


> Grabbed my Flieger this morning (back on the 'old style' brown strap) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of putting it on the back version though -


Nice!


----------



## yvonivz

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16441424


Nice!


----------



## yvonivz

ctrollen said:


> *Re: New to me*
> 
> First time I've been able to partake in one of these threads!
> View attachment 666373


Nice!


----------



## K42

Got to visit the hula girl at the office today.


----------



## rifmon

My new Marine 36mm. My wrist size is 7 inches. My worries of this 36mm being too small are over.


----------



## Eugene Hot

NAVY PILOT


----------



## Walser




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

Trying a nato ,didn’t like the leather I bought for it.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

small seconds tucks away nicely for the weekend


----------



## mfseverini

rifmon said:


> My new Marine 36mm. My wrist size is 7 inches. My worries of this 36mm being too small are over.
> View attachment 16445377


This looks great! I think the white makes it wear bigger. I much prefer this size over the 40mm version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

Been a long week with the 36.


----------



## northside

Trying another strap on my Partitio. This one is a shell cordavan.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## captious




----------



## StufflerMike

Antea Zegarkiclub


----------



## Benjamin NV

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 16453096
> 
> Antea Zegarkiclub


Not one I recall seeing before!


----------



## StufflerMike

Benjamin NV said:


> Not one I recall seeing before!


Well, you should have joined WUS much earlier😊








Stowa Antea LE


120205 Stowa Antea LE (2) von Watchuseek auf Flickr




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Benjamin NV

StufflerMike said:


> Well, you should have joined WUS much earlier😊
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stowa Antea LE
> 
> 
> 120205 Stowa Antea LE (2) von Watchuseek auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Clearly! I'm happy with my Partitio though, but was surprised to see a sector design in a Stowa Antea, which is my second preferred series.


----------



## njhinde

In addition to some stunning scenery (and excellent local beer), the Schwarzwald (Black Forest) is also famous for Cuckoo Clocks. Here's one of my Stowa's together with my own clock... which admittedly is Swiss (from years ago when I lived there), but you get the picture...


----------



## tomek123er

KMZiZ duo








Red Second is up for sale ( not that above)on the forum, if anyone is interested, look for it while it's time, use the google force.


----------



## northside

Partitio with red seconds. Delugs custom Chromexcel strap.


----------



## Benjamin NV

northside said:


> Partitio with red seconds. Delugs custom Chromexcel strap.
> 
> View attachment 16454056


That's a good strap with it


----------



## woiter

Antea KS rose. I am always a little bit surprised not to see this one mentioned more often. I guess the design can divide opinions, but personally I just love how the VI bleeds into the sub-seconds. The entire design is just perfection to me.


----------



## Benjamin NV

woiter said:


> Antea KS rose. I am always a little bit surprised not to see this one mentioned more often. I guess the design can divide opinions, but personally I just love how the VI bleeds into the sub-seconds. The entire design is just perfection to me.
> View attachment 16454199
> 
> View attachment 16454198


It's certainly funny to think how strongly many of us feel about details like cut off numerals or bleeding numerals in exactly this subdial design conundrum. Personally I often think that it is almost odd that these 'imperfect' solutions traditionally have just been implemented rather than watchmakers rethinking the whole design to avoid the issue altogether! For me, I'm not a fan of the bleeding VI, especially because it seems to interfere with the markers on the small seconds dial. If I would have designed it I would have wanted to keep tweaking iterations. But it's great that for all these potentially problematic solutions there are also devotees to exactly what others find problematic. It justifies that all these different versions exist alongside each other.


----------



## woiter

Benjamin NV said:


> It's certainly funny to think how strongly many of us feel about details like cut off numerals or bleeding numerals in exactly this subdial design conundrum. Personally I often think that it is almost odd that these 'imperfect' solutions traditionally have just been implemented rather than watchmakers rethinking the whole design to avoid the issue altogether! For me, I'm not a fan of the bleeding VI, especially because it seems to interfere with the markers on the small seconds dial. If I would have designed it I would have wanted to keep tweaking iterations. But it's great that for all these potentially problematic solutions there are also devotees to exactly what others find problematic. It justifies that all these different versions exist alongside each other.


For me it is quite simple really. Cutting of a numeral, especially on a design like this is blasphemy, and making the subdial any smaller would make it look disproportionate. In a lot of cases sub-seconds or central seconds isn't really needed anyway, so they could have done away with it all together I guess. But honestly I quite like this solution. A bit daft, but overall I do feel it works.


----------



## Benjamin NV

woiter said:


> For me it is quite simple really. Cutting of a numeral, especially on a design like this is blasphemy, and making the subdial any smaller would make it look disproportionate. In a lot of cases sub-seconds or central seconds isn't really needed anyway, so they could have done away with it all together I guess. But honestly I quite like this solution. A bit daft, but overall I do feel it works.


I'm not sure I could ever do a watch without a second hand! It's the functionality that still counts. Within that we search for beauty and craftsmanship.


----------



## woiter

Benjamin NV said:


> I'm not sure I could ever do a watch without a second hand! It's the functionality that still counts. Within that we search for beauty and craftsmanship.


In a dress watch? Seeing the bits move is nice and all, but especially in a dress watch such resolution seems overkill. Heck I have always been enamoured with Meistersinger, so maybe I am just a bit weird.


----------



## Benjamin NV

woiter said:


> In a dress watch? Seeing the bits move is nice and all, but especially in a dress watch such resolution seems overkill. Heck I have always been enamoured with Meistersinger, so maybe I am just a bit weird.


Weird? No, I don't think so. I just personally do not believe the traditional division of watch genres carries much significance anymore. I prefer dressy watches, but wear a watch because it provides a basic set of functionalities. Being able to see seconds pass is something I use almost daily, so genre should not be an excuse to exclude it. One could argue the nonfunctional extreme and say if a dress watch is only to complement an outfit, why not wear a bracelet instead where all can be about aesthetics. I realise that's not what you propose, but I guess depending on personal purpose we all will have some limit to how much functionality can be sacrificed for a watch to still meet the criteria of a watch. (Apologies for veering quite off topic in this thread!)


----------



## oaktown369




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Eugene Hot

Perfect


----------



## northside




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walser

Lucky Number 1️⃣3️⃣🍀


----------



## njhinde




----------



## northside

Trying a natural color Shell Cordovan strap on my blue Partitio. I kinda like the strap color with the blue dial. I am now torn between this color and a Cognac color strap in the same leather. Any thoughts?


----------



## Benjamin NV

northside said:


> Trying a natural color Shell Cordovan strap on my blue Partitio. I kinda like the strap color with the blue dial. I am now torn between this color and a Cognac color strap in the same leather. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16468962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16468963


You're gonna hate me: I find the first too pale and the second too brown! I'd probably go for a more vibrant or saturated tan, or a darker or reddish brown. But I actually find it terribly difficult to judge these things from screens.


----------



## Benjamin NV

Benjamin NV said:


> You're gonna hate me: I find the first too pale and the second too brown! I'd probably go for a more vibrant or saturated tan, or a darker or reddish brown. But I actually find it terribly difficult to judge these things from screens.


I should have added, more helpfully, out of the two provided, the first looks more exciting to me, likely thanks to the contrast. I've got an oxblood strap on my white Partitio, which was inspired by the shots on an online review, and stand by that decision.


----------



## Orsoni

northside said:


> Any thoughts?


I prefer the first one. Something about the contrast.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DwightKschrute




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## MDFL

tomek123er said:


> KMZiZ duo
> View attachment 16453996
> 
> Red Second is up for sale ( not that above)on the forum, if anyone is interested, look for it while it's time, use the google force.


Ah, that sector dial is gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDFL

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 16453096
> 
> Antea Zegarkiclub


LOVE this watch, on this strap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDFL

StufflerMike said:


> The Antea „Zegarkiclub“ will get some wrist time today
> 
> View attachment 16371091


My favorite Stowa, hands down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

northside said:


> Trying a natural color Shell Cordovan strap on my blue Partitio. I kinda like the strap color with the blue dial. I am now torn between this color and a Cognac color strap in the same leather. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16468962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16468963


Both straps look great.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## RussMurray

northside said:


> Trying a natural color Shell Cordovan strap on my blue Partitio. I kinda like the strap color with the blue dial. I am now torn between this color and a Cognac color strap in the same leather. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16468962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16468963


For what it's worth, I think the Cognac color works better.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ @mplsabdullah : 

Lovely timepiece in a superb photo.

Thank you for posting it.

Tom K.


----------



## JuNi




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## I Zero I

http://imgur.com/WZ4SEfM


----------



## Tom Kellie

@I Zero I : Thank you for posting that image.

I like the photo as it reminds me of my Flieger.

Tom K.


----------



## woiter




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## northside

Blue Partitio


----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## Buddy Shagmore




----------



## flyingpicasso

My Nomos Club is back home in Glashutte getting cleaned and adjusted, so this one is getting lots of wrist time. Still love this watch 10 years on...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincze

My vintage Stowa ...


----------



## jus_spatiandi

burrito said:


> Just ordered a Flieger Classic 40, date, logo, handwinding. So pumped! Hopefully the 4 week delivery is a conservative estimate because I might go crazy with anticipation 😁


Hey mate, just ordered the same watch - how quickly from the date that you ordered did Stowa get it out to you?


----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## northside

Blue Partitio


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

I might post in this thread a bit too often


----------



## brainless

I do like the ANTEA.........




















Volker


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## northside




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## foxl

2012 Sonderserie Stowa Marine Original with solid case back


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Soto

Long time follower of WUS but this is my first post


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger hump day









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## milwatchnut




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Calumets




----------



## iceman767

DwightKschrute said:


> View attachment 16469468
> View attachment 16469473


My favourite Stowa! 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

Such a classic


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## iceman767

Klassik chronograph









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## samurai3005

Calumets said:


> View attachment 16547109
> 
> View attachment 16547110


What a beauty. I hope this Christmas this one will go on sale.


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## samurai3005

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16547476


Not sure if I'm allowed to ask this on here but is it a Stowa Antea 365 or 390? It looks absolutely stunning! Also what is your wrist size? I have a 16.5cm wrist circumference and a 40mm wrist surface so I'm on the fence about the fit of the Bauhaus watches' lug.


----------



## Kenster21

samurai3005 said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to ask this on here but is it a Stowa Antea 365 or 390? It looks absolutely stunning! Also what is your wrist size? I have a 16.5cm wrist circumference and a 40mm wrist surface so I'm on the fence about the fit of the Bauhaus watches' lug.


Thanks. It’s a 390 and I’m probably just under a 7” wrist. The lugs are thin and though I too was concerned, I find that I don’t notice them, especially when using a more padded strap.


----------



## inlieu

Calumets said:


> View attachment 16547109
> 
> View attachment 16547110


Is that a cork strap perchance?  I've always been curious about them, but never took the plunge


----------



## Calumets

inlieu said:


> Is that a cork strap perchance?  I've always been curious about them, but never took the plunge


It looks like cork but is actually vegan leather apparently. This one was cheap and feels very light and insubstantial - I got it mostly to check out whether the colour might work. Still, it feels quite nice - I like it. Vegan Leather


----------



## Orsoni

samurai3005 said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to ask this on here but is it a Stowa Antea 365 or 390? It looks absolutely stunning! Also what is your wrist size? I have a 16.5cm wrist circumference and a 40mm wrist surface so I'm on the fence about the fit of the Bauhaus watches' lug.


I don't know if this helps but, here is my Antea 365 on my 19.6cm wrist. The lugs extend all the way to the edge of my wrist.


----------



## njhinde

Finally Spring is here…


----------



## mr_arlequin

Beautiful light outside for my Flieger Bronze










...charged the lume right away


----------



## brational

probably warrants its own post but i figured i'd ask here first.

Does anyone else own both a handwound Partitio & a different handwound Stowa with the onion crown?

I ask because I just got the Partitio today. And woo-weee is it hard as hell to wind compared to the Marine. I read that it was a common issue and they switched to a larger crown in 2015 but even so it's a chore. Am I just spoiled by the onion crown? Or is it that the Peseux 7001 is simply nice to wind?

edit - see my reply below. it’s not that bad. definitely keeping it.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

brational said:


> I ask because I just got the Partitio today. And woo-weee is it hard as hell to wind compared to the Marine.


this is the main reason I got an automatic Partitio. The crown is way too small for handwinding daily. In my opinion they shouldn’t sell this model handwound because of the crown size. I tried it at the factory and immediately ordered the auto version


----------



## brational

no way… manual or bust for me!

but yeah i spoke too soon. winds in normal 30-40 seconds each morning. not a chore. but def not smoooooth as butter like the marine.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## Roningrad

Good ol’ ginger tea on a Flieger Friday wristy.


----------



## HRLIEBE

Flieger Klassik Sport


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

great light play off this dial. Sunburst dial looked amazing today


----------



## JonS1967

Frequent_Flieger said:


> View attachment 16570539
> 
> 
> great light play off this dial. Sunburst dial looked amazing today


That’s gorgeous!


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

Picked this up from a friend at the weekend. Really pleased to finally add a handwinding one to the collection, having chopped the auto version a few years ago.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## HRLIEBE




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## StufflerMike

Flieger Klassik 40mm Handaufzug, 2011.
“Stay with Ukraine“ Nato by SMC.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

first beach day of the year


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## northside




----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa Flieger Klassik 40mm Handaufzug / Otto Lilienthal memorial site Berlin Lichterfelde


----------



## mr_arlequin

My Flieger Bronze mirroring the sunset


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## captious




----------



## Thom986

I had wanted to give my brother a Stowa Flieger for some time. I came across a good deal.
He is more than happy to wear it. In size 40, it fits him perfectly.


----------



## mr_arlequin

Thom986 said:


> I had wanted to give my brother a Stowa Flieger for some time. I came across a good deal.
> He is more than happy to wear it. In size 40, it fits him perfectly.


He is lucky to have a brother like you! Such a great watch!


----------



## Thom986

Thanks.
Let's just say that it was the subject of watches that brought us together again. He already had a Seiko diver and was seriously considering a Flieger or a Field. He is very passionate about history and has had a big year in terms of competitions. It was a good opportunity.
I was giving him a bit of an apology for this model. I'm glad I found it.


----------



## Djurgården




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986

My brother for his first day at work with the Stowa 40.


----------



## el_duderino




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## northside

Blue Partitio.


----------



## northside




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Djurgården




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## RussMurray

I got my 36mm Marine in bronze last week and wore it the entire time I was away. It has been a terrific "bonding" experience!


----------



## Orsoni

RussMurray said:


> I got my 36mm Marine in bronze last week and wore it the entire time I was away. It has been a terrific "bonding" experience!


I love that dark patina 

It looks darker than my Flieger


----------



## RussMurray

Orsoni said:


> I love that dark patina
> 
> It looks darker than my Flieger


Me too and that's pretty much the way it looked upon receipt. If memory serves, I believe it's referred to as the Stowa vintage look in their web-site. I'll be curious to see if it darkens further over time. Right now, I'm happy the way it is!


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

the dial sparkles in the morning sun, but too finely for the camera to capture


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## foxl

Freshly services Stowa Vintage Seatime in a very Rare black case and with unusual Numbers on the dial.

its powered by a french Automatic movement from Lorsa Company.


----------



## foxl

Heavy Metal Stowa Seatime Prodiver on Artur Mesh Bracelet from Staib Pforzheim.
Oh, What a knightly feeling is overwhelming me


----------



## flyingpicasso

foxl said:


> Freshly services Stowa Vintage Seatime in a very Rare black case and with unusual Numbers on the dial.
> 
> its powered by a french Automatic movement from Lorsa Company.
> View attachment 16638980
> 
> View attachment 16638982
> 
> View attachment 16638978
> 
> View attachment 16638981
> 
> View attachment 16638979
> 
> View attachment 16638977
> 
> View attachment 16638983


Great watch! Haven't seen one quite like it. Those rectangle hands, the square tipped seconds hand and solid black bezel sure look familiar, but I can't quite put my finger on it....


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

This is still my favourite Stowa.


----------



## foxl

My 70is PUW Powers pre Seatime Playing in the german sunny spring


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

foxl said:


> My 70is PUW Powers pre Seatime Playing in the german sunny spring


This is the move! Im a huge fan of these watches, what a great watch you have there. I’m enjoying a much need vacation to Sint Maarten. We went to fine dining with my PUW 1360 Stowa Seatime, freshly serviced. The cost of servicing was probably more than the watch value, but it’s running perfectly and I’m so happy to take it to the sea, where it belongs.


----------



## northside




----------



## el_duderino




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## thedonn007




----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Friday favourite









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## el_duderino




----------



## StufflerMike

2011Stowa Klassik 40 Handaufzug (black hands)


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## TXGooner

Wearing my 90th Anniversary Flieger Automatic (36mm)


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxl

Prodiver on Artus Mesh


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ @RussMurray :

That's a superb image.

Insiring and lovely to look at.

Thank you for posting it.

Tom K.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## RussMurray

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ @RussMurray :
> 
> That's a superb image.
> 
> Insiring and lovely to look at.
> 
> Thank you for posting it.
> 
> Tom K.


Ah thanks very much Tom. I am really enjoying it!


----------



## Hard Learner




----------



## The Geezer

That’s a really nice strap, would you mind telling me what brand and model it is?


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Two Marines with non-typical hands!


----------



## wkw

Frequent_Flieger said:


> Two Marines with non-typical hands!


Yes. It was my first Stowa back in 2006 and I wanted a Flieger style watch in white so I asked them to change the hands for me. 

Love it until today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xymox

I think I'm ready to take the plunge, buy a watch worth more than $100.
Fell in love with the Stowa Flieger Verus 40.

Are they robust? I'm a one-watch guy, and want something robust and uncomplicated.


----------



## el_duderino

Xymox said:


> Are they robust? I'm a one-watch guy, and want something robust and uncomplicated.


Yes. They are robust. And a very good choice for a one-watch collection.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Djurgården




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudMountain




----------



## wkw

CloudMountain said:


> View attachment 16707706


Nice 

A cousin say hi 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

Swapped over to the Hirsche Arne strap. Waterproof but rubber underside, sailcoth patterned calfskin upper.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Djurgården




----------



## Djurgården

mrk said:


> Swapped over to the Hirsche Arne strap. Waterproof but rubber underside, sailcoth patterned calfskin upper.


Nice combo. Might look into that strap.


----------



## RussMurray

Just trying out an aftermarket strap on the bronze. It kinda works but not as well as the strap as supplied by Stowa. Thought I'd give it a go nonetheless....


----------



## mrk

Ooh I almost forgot about sharing the bronze on choc brown cordura here!


----------



## tomek123er

Exima


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## hawkeye87

Flieger Klassik 40 90th Anniversary


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Djurgården




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zharik

A customized Marine Klassik 36 Handwound to celebrate an important milestone. I am definitely in handwound watches now.


----------



## The Geezer

> A customized Marine Klassik 36 Handwound


Can I ask what element you customised? it looks as though it's still in a polished case...
Lovely watch by the way


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ And an exceptionally lovely photo...

Tom K.


----------



## zharik

The Geezer said:


> Can I ask what element you customised? it looks as though it's still in a polished case...
> Lovely watch by the way


Sure, I just requested some minor changes. First, I asked to change a strap for a more casual one right at the factory. On top of that, I wanted to make the watch really personal. So, I purchased the engraving service and asked to engrave the movement wheel with two pictures related to the cities that are really important to me.


----------



## The Geezer

zharik said:


> Sure, I just requested some minor changes. First, I asked to change a strap for a more casual one right at the factory. On top of that, I wanted to make the watch really personal. So, I purchased the engraving service and asked to engrave the movement wheel with two pictures related to the cities that are really important to me.


Ah thank you for the response. Sounds like, a nice way to personalise the watch news make it yours. I hope it gives you pleasure.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Thom986

Bronze marine is not that common. Nice.


----------



## RussMurray

Thom986 said:


> Bronze marine is not that common. Nice.


Thanks!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

2011 Flieger Klassik 40 Handaufzug on a WatchBandit Nato.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Boiler




----------



## captious




----------



## K42

Trying out a single pass strap on the 36mm Flieger.


----------



## fiskadoro

Antea KS


----------



## Djurgården




----------



## mdss68




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## northside




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Hard to take a photo without the reflections ..... FOLE 13/80


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## [email protected]

fiskadoro said:


> Antea KS


how do you like the fit of this piece? It seems like the lugs look long and it might not fit a smaller wrist well?


----------



## fiskadoro

[email protected] said:


> how do you like the fit of this piece? It seems like the lugs look long and it might not fit a smaller wrist well?


Lug-to-lug is only about 44.6mm so it should be good for smaller wrists.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## flyingpicasso

Wearing this one a lot more after switching to the canvas strap.


----------



## Djurgården

RussMurray said:


>


Maybe the nicest Stowa in their current line up imo. Would love to have one with silver dial because I have the handwound small seconds with the white dial. But they're to similar to justify a purchase for me.

Anyway really nice watch. Bronze on a "dress watch" (I rarely dress up but I like so called dress watches anyway) shouldn't work but it works great. The blued hands seems to contrast the bronze case in a cool way.


----------



## Hutch BMX

I keep the date set to 6 because I’m better at remembering what day it is than I am at what number comes between 5 and 7.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## MHe225

@Orsoni - a Stowa fan AND a Moto Guzzi fan ..... 

Still wearing my FOLE


----------



## RussMurray

Djurgården said:


> Maybe the nicest Stowa in their current line up imo. Would love to have one with silver dial because I have the handwound small seconds with the white dial. But they're to similar to justify a purchase for me.
> 
> Anyway really nice watch. Bronze on a "dress watch" (I rarely dress up but I like so called dress watches anyway) shouldn't work but it works great. The blued hands seems to contrast the bronze case in a cool way.


So glad you like it and you may be right as it's my favorite of the 3 Stowas I have in the collection. I also have the white dialed small seconds variant but with Arabic markings, so there's enough difference between the two


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Djurgården




----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch BMX

Two things I can never photograph just right - white dials and blued hands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious




----------



## Exuberant




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## flyingpicasso

I'm wearing this again today--still loving the look of it on gray canvas.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Praetoriani

Prodiver LE with a bronze bezel. My chunky summer tool watch!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Pitztop




----------



## iceman767

The old flieger









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Good morning Black Forest









Breakfast at the „Untere Kapfenhardter Mühle“


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer




----------



## Pitztop




----------



## njhinde

I love wearing this elegant little gem.


----------



## Exuberant




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## RussMurray

Yet another strap for the Partitio....


----------



## Djurgården




----------



## justsellbrgs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djurgården

Flieger strap


----------



## northside




----------



## MDFL

northside said:


> View attachment 16903002


What a stunner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## captious




----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## OTNC

A package from the black forest arrived on Flieger Friday  
Stowa Flieger Chrono 41mm - Manual Wind


----------



## robi1138




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138




----------



## robi1138




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Boiler




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## robi1138




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## northside




----------



## Viseguy




----------



## Buramu




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Reminds me of vacation


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## zharik

I am wearing Stowa


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

zharik said:


> I am wearing Stowa
> View attachment 16966005


not in the picture 😁 great watch though 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Eugene Hot

Handaufzug in same size


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pitztop

Frequent_Flieger said:


> View attachment 16964790
> 
> 
> Reminds me of vacation


Nice! I wish Stowa still offered the titanium bracelet.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## robi1138




----------



## zengineer

,









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro




----------



## northside




----------



## usgajim_2935

I'm in!


----------



## Pitztop

robi1138 said:


> View attachment 16982783
> 
> 
> View attachment 16982784


I wish this was still available from Stowa.


----------



## robi1138

Pitztop said:


> I wish this was still available from Stowa.


You can always get the TO2 Sport...essentially the same thing without the TESTAF logo


----------



## JuNi

Good night with Stowa Partitio.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ @JuNi :

Thank you for posting a beautiful lume image.

Excellent photography which is inspiring.

Tom K.


----------



## JuNi

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ @JuNi :
> 
> Thank you for posting a beautiful lume image.
> 
> Excellent photography which is inspiring.
> 
> Tom K.


Thank you Tom. The Partitio was my first Stowa and my first nice watch.

I wear it only occasionally, so I’m always surprised what a nice piece it is.


----------



## Pitztop

robi1138 said:


> You can always get the TO2 Sport...essentially the same thing without the TESTAF logo


Agreed, but I like the countdown timer bezel on the T01. What I actually would like to own is the DIN Professional, but I’m not sure if it ever went into production. I haven’t been able to find one.


----------



## Djurgården




----------



## robi1138

Pitztop said:


> Agreed, but I like the countdown timer bezel on the T01. What I actually would like to own is the DIN Professional, but I’m not sure if it ever went into production. I haven’t been able to find one.


It was in production at one point a while ago...debated between that and the TO1... obviously went with the TO1


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Djurgården




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

My only watch with Roman numerals (at the moment)


----------



## usgajim_2935




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## JackAction




----------



## Eugene Hot

Handaufzug ETA & Vostok


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

Still one of my favourite watches after some years, and my most worn Stowa (more so than my Flieger and Prodiver).


----------



## john_marston

njhinde said:


> Still one of my favourite watches after some years, and my most worn Stowa (more so than my Flieger and Prodiver).
> View attachment 17029764


What’s your wrist size? 
I wish they did an Antea KS in around 38mm


----------



## njhinde

john_marston said:


> What’s your wrist size?
> I wish they did an Antea KS in around 38mm


My wrist is about 18cm / 7.25“.

This 35mm Antea KS is the perfect size for me, so don’t be put off by this one unless you have much larger wrists.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## OTNC

Frequent_Flieger said:


> View attachment 17030719


Incredible watch!

Where did you get the strap/what's the brand name? I've been looking for that exact specific hardware for my custom straps for a while but have had no luck.

Cheers!


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 17037104


Could you please share what kind of strap you are using here?


----------



## Kenster21

Haf said:


> Could you please share what kind of strap you are using here?


Sure. It’s an Artem.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

OTNC said:


> Incredible watch!
> 
> Where did you get the strap/what's the brand name? I've been looking for that exact specific hardware for my custom straps for a while but have had no luck.
> 
> Cheers!


many thanks! The Ikarus is one of the most affordable watches Stowa sells and is IMO the most unique Flieger they make. The strap I have on it is the UTE grey nato strap. The combo is very versatile and monotone makes the black hands and markers stand out even more.


----------



## northside

Blue Partitio on a cognac Shell Cordovan strap.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## captious




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## northside




----------



## northside




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy

Edit: posted to wrong thread!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Astera

My first ever STOWA. My first ever Flieger. My first ever non-quartz watch. My first ever watch I spent more than $100 on. And just got it yesterday 😍😍


----------



## usgajim_2935

back n black!


----------



## Mike2

Astera said:


> My first ever STOWA. My first ever Flieger. My first ever non-quartz watch. My first ever watch I spent more than $100 on. And just got it yesterday 😍😍
> 
> View attachment 17093507


Welcome and congrats on the fantastic watch! After having lots of different watches over the last 12 years, there is still something so special about a Stowa Flieger. I hope it never leaves you! I have my 36 on today.


----------



## wkw

Astera said:


> My first ever STOWA. My first ever Flieger. My first ever non-quartz watch. My first ever watch I spent more than $100 on. And just got it yesterday
> 
> View attachment 17093507


Congratulations to your first of everything.

It is a great watch. Enjoy in good health.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Astera said:


> My first ever STOWA. My first ever Flieger. My first ever non-quartz watch. My first ever watch I spent more than $100 on. And just got it yesterday 😍😍
> 
> View attachment 17093507


Congratulations!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## njhinde

Haven't worn this for ages. I almost forgot how nice it is.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Happy New Years!


----------



## northside

Blue Partitio on cognac crocodile strap


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Buramu




----------



## northside




----------

